# 2014 Testers wanna join?!?! Join in on the POAS fun!!!



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies!

Everyone is welcome to join us on this journey in making our *Rainbows*. I hope this will be a lucky thread for everyone :hugs:

O, SHBFP is Sticky Healthy Big Fat Positive :)

P.S I decided not to add specific dates since it might change all the time so will just keep it with the months. Some of us are POAS addicts and might test before the actual testing date :)

https://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/keep-calm-and-make-a-baby-12.png


----------



## Rickles

Hiya

I will! I think we've been on a few threads at the same time - D&C in December, just finishing my second AF since and we're getting back on the TTC train. Nervous and excited and tbh, pretty desperate to get pregnant. I'll be testing March 8th (ish)

Babydust to you and anyone else who joins!

x


----------



## Kyliem87

Me too :wave:

I've just started my two week wait after ovulating over the weekend I think! I'm between 1/3DPO so will be testing around 23rd Feb. assuming my cycle is back to normal and is its regular 28 days I'll be testing around 23rd March too! 

Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust ladies! :flow:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies!

Welcome! My 2nd af since d&c just started bang on time eventhough I ov'd 3 days later. Think it was due to some spotting in the beginning of the 2nd cycle. Glad it didn't affect my cycle to badly and hope the same for my 3rd one now since d&c. I pray for a sticky March bfp!!!! 

Rickles, we bumped into each other on the same threads yes :) where are you now at in your cycle?

Kyliem, I hope you have a Feb bfp, but should I add you on a list for March?


----------



## BebVern

Can I join you? :D 

I don't even know if I'll ovulate this cycle (my MC was on 20th Jan) so it looks like it's March for me too!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry for your loss bebvern, but you are most welcome. I will still add your name!! Just update me with a date once you have an idea ;-) I see you are charting :)


----------



## BebVern

Yep, patiently charting away. My temps have leveled off surprisingly fast, which is reassuring - hopefully I'll be able to test at some point in March..?!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I have my fingers crossed for you! 

Xxx


----------



## Kyliem87

Angelbaby - yes please :flow:

It took us 7 months to fall pregnant the first time so I'm doubting I'll be so lucky first time around! Haha (5months to fall pregnant with our first loss and 2months after that for our rainbow)

:flower:


----------



## Rickles

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies!
> 
> Welcome! My 2nd af since d&c just started bang on time eventhough I ov'd 3 days later. Think it was due to some spotting in the beginning of the 2nd cycle. Glad it didn't affect my cycle to badly and hope the same for my 3rd one now since d&c. I pray for a sticky March bfp!!!!
> 
> Rickles, we bumped into each other on the same threads yes :) where are you now at in your cycle?
> 
> Kyliem, I hope you have a Feb bfp, but should I add you on a list for March?


I'm on CD 5 - usually have a 28/29 days cycle... so hope to ovulate on day 14... I used OPKs last month and got a smiley face at the right time so really hoping there a no long term effects from the D&C. My SIL had hers last April and is still waiting for her rainbow baby :(. Hopefully we will all be chatting in the first tri forum soon! We got pregnant on month 2 (after a chemical) with my daughter and month 3 which was the MMC so hoping we've still got it :) xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

My last cycle was my 2nd since the d&c and seemed normal, but will ttc this cycle now and will see if eveything is back on track. I hope we all will have our rainbows soon. 

Kyliem you said you had your rainbow 2 months after first loss and hope it will not take longer than that this time around as well.

Rickles do you chart as well?


----------



## Kyliem87

Thank you :flow:

We had or first MMC April 7 2011 and found out on the 28th June we were pregnant again so definitely keeping everything crossed its as quick this time if not quicker! We move in together (OH and I have just bought our first home) on the 24th so will make the BD'ing easier instead of 'I'm ovulating, let's have sex'

:dohh:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

O wow! Congratulations on the new home :) I bet you will have lots of corners in the house to try out now ;-) makes baby making so much more fun. Lol


----------



## BebVern

Congratulations Kylie! :) Living together definitely helps (with quality as well as quantity!).


----------



## Kyliem87

Thank you ladies :flower:

I'm really hoping it puts the romance back in to it! He's been good (a lot better since the miscarriage) and will say 'any lines?' On the days I see him and will come down if I get a line and it's not a day I usually see him. He lives 45 mild away from us so just to come down for BD'ing is a 90mile round trip! 

I know my DD will be excited to see daddy every day too! She's 2 so the extra help will be a godsend!

:flow:


----------



## Rickles

No charting here!! TBH I've got no idea what I am doing, but if it's more than 6 months I'll start... OH and I agreed not to get too obsessive about it - which means me! (He's not even sure about the OPKs - but the promise of guaranteed BDing swung him round)... :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

O wow, Kylie, you have a man and a half. Good for you! :) I am so happy for you guys, because it will make things much easier to be together and I am glad your daughter will see her daddy more now.

Rickles, I charted for one month and I am now deciding on if I should proceed and try opks as well. But I am so scared that I will get obsessed and then be miserable if I get a bfn in March.


----------



## Kyliem87

Ironically the day we move in together is the day I'm due AF! (24th Feb) lol so who knows whether it'll be good or bad news. I turned down BD'ing tonight - I'm so tired and he has to go straight after so it's like 'ok, bye' lol. I O'd on Monday and we DTD Wednesday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday and last night so fingers crossed!

Rickles - we didn't with out DD but after I can off the implant this time i didn't get a period for 3 months so began using OPKs. I can't temp/chart because I wake up too often in the night (I toss and turn a lot!) and never wake up around the same time. So although OPKs aren't as conclusive as temping I still use them and believe them! Haha

:flow:


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies :wave:

Can I join please? I am having a few probs with squiffy cycles but am hoping to ov between cd20-24 so will test somewhere between 9th-12th march, but will update asap! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Rickles

Angelbaby & Kyliem - yes it's a fine line between preparing for the best outcome and over-investing for the worst!!! 

OH is pretty good about the OPKs now and it has helped him understand there are a couple of REALLY important days where he should NOT be away on business trips. He openly admits he didn't realise it was such a small window... We all spend so much time trying NOT to get pregnant in our youth - can you imagine the chances you'd take if you'd known how tricky it can be :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi live-in-hope! You are welcome! Our testing dates would be more or less close then :)

Rickles - Hahaha true, on the fine line and being careful in our youth. :)


----------



## ft108

Hello! 
Can you add me please, my af will be due 6th or 7th March, I imagine I'll ovulate around the middle of next week. Am temping and will use opks around the time I'm likely to ovulate to try to put more of a finger on it. This is my second cycle properly trying to conceive for the first time, though was ntnp the cycle before.
Baby dust to all and hope everyone will get their bfps this cycle!
xxx


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies can I join?

This is my second cycle after my MC at Christmas and I'm waiting to O any minute now (weird cycles after MC permitting) so hopefully will be testing the 1st or 2nd of March, or maybe even the end of Feb!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ft108!

You are welcome! When will you be testing? Should I add your af date as testing date?

Sticky March beans for all of us!! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Conina! You are welcome!! :)


----------



## Kyliem87

Hi to all the new ladies! :wave:

Do any of you ladies suffer bad pregnancies?

I suffer really bad high blood pressure which I developed in my first pregnancy which has never done away! When I got pregnant whith the one I miscarried my BP was already really high at my booking in appointment (153/115). It makes me really nervous! lol I was also induced at 37 weeks with Abigail because if it

:flow:


----------



## lesh07

Can I join? Lost my angel in early december. My 1st ever miscarriage and got BFN's for jan and feb and due to test again on march 3rd. :)


----------



## ft108

Yes please add me for 6th March! Will try to resist testing til then but who knows! Damn those internet cheapies!! xx


----------



## ft108

ps. Angelbaby, your daughter looks adorable!


----------



## BebVern

Urgh what is going on with me chart?! My temps have never been this steady...just wish I'd either ovulate or AF would arrive. Signs are all over the place. Stupid hormones!


----------



## live_in_hope

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi live-in-hope! You are welcome! Our testing dates would be more or less close then :)

:thumbup: fingers crossed for being bump buddies :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## Rickles

Hi to all the new joiners...

There's going to be a lot of testing in the first week of March by the looks of it!! :)

Babydust to all xx


----------



## Conina

Hmmm not sure I'll be testing on the 1st after all. I was expecting to O today, but it appears my cycles are still a bit skrewy after the MC - my OPK is still negative. And worse - it was my last test and I'm not sure when I'll get to the chemist!! Might just have to wing it...


----------



## lsd2721

Hey guys! Can I join you? I had a miscarriage back in early December. I have had two periods since then and with no luck of catching an egg! I'm really hoping and praying this is the cycle! I will be testing around March 18th. I tend to ovulate 20-22 days in my cycle.

:) Lots of baby dust to everyone! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo lsd2721! You are welcome and I hope this will be your month!

How are you all doing? It seems like we are a lot of early to mid-March testers on board and hope we all will get our sticky bfps!

AFM - I decided against charting and using opks this month because I don't want to stress about baby making and just want to enjoy the time with hubby. It will happen when it should and stressing about it will not help me at all. Lol so we will bd every other day and in the past it used to work so hopefully now again. 

I am tempted to build up my testing stock. :) lol I mean, testing is fun!!


----------



## Kyliem87

I'm on 5DPO today and it is going sooo slowly! :nope:

I like testing lol! It makes me feel like I'm doing something and it always helps for me to know my cycle but I'll never temp and chart cause I don't have a good enough sleep pattern 

:flow:


----------



## BebVern

Well I don't want to jinx it, but it looks like my body has decided it wants to ov! I've been taking OPKs out of curiosity as my chart is unusual for me, and they're getting steadily darker, coupled with EWCM...it could still go either way, but we will see. I'll try and upload a pic...


----------



## BebVern

These are the last 4 days, with the right one taken this afternoon. If these are accurate, it looks like I'll ov maybe tomorrow or Monday :)


----------



## BebVern

Kylie - I go legitimately crazy during the 2ww! It's like I'm possessed by some kind of fertility spirit, time seems to go 8436532845632048 times slower and all I wanna do it POAS!! Hang in there, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

O wow! Bebvern, the opks look great and get on with bding! :)

Xxx


----------



## BebVern

Haha thanks Angel, we dtd yesterday and are going to bd again tomorrow. I am a little too sore down there from a heavy session on the exercise bike to do it today! Haha x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh, boy. I first read you were sore about dtd as we were driiving to church and I just quickly scanned. Had to read again to see it was from exercising. Lol hope you will get your bfp soon bebvern :)

I am at cd5 so will start bding soon. :)


----------



## Rickles

Fingers crossed bebvern!

AFM: I had some EWCM yesterday so did an OPK, negative... unfortunately I currently have the flu so OH and I have agreed to start BD on Tuesday so I can hopefully recover a little... Expecting/Hoping to ovulate Friday... then into the never ending TWW xx


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies I have had 3 morning now of positives (This morning being the strongest) And dtd the past 2 nights and will again tonight as a caution. 

17th.


----------



## BebVern

Oooh, looking good Lesh!

Well, I didn't get a positive OPK in the end, and they've faded back to almost nothing! Seems my body tried to O yesterday and didn't manage it. Temps still being weird and have EWCM...will test again this PM but won't be surprised if I don't O after all :(


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lesh, your opks look great! I have my fx for you :)

Bebvern, I am sorry that your body is playing tricks on you and hope that you ov soon.

I am cd6 today and seems like af is gone. So ley the random baby dancing begin! :)


----------



## Wishing89

Hey ladies may I join? I'm expecting ovulation around the 28th and will probably be testing by the 12th of March :) crossed fingers xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Wishing89 you are so welcome! :)


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Can I join please?! It's my first cycle of TTC after loss, had to wait a few months before we could start TTC again but now we're finally able to get back on it!

According to FF I should O around 5th March and will be testing around 20th March. It's going to be a long month!!


----------



## BebVern

YAY New ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome monkeymummy2b! :)


----------



## Kyliem87

:wave: hi new ladies! Welcome :coffee:

I'm 7 days in to the 2WW. It's DRAGGING! I'm not hopeful as by this point on the month I got a BFP I had symptoms. This time...nothing! Will be picking up some FRER on Wednesday and testing on Thursday!

:flow:


----------



## Conina

Well I've come to the conclusion that this cycle is a right off. If there's any chance of a BFP it'll be more from luck than good timing! I don't think I'll test until/if I'm obviously late.


----------



## Conina

Kylie I see it's your LO's birthday tomorrow! Happy birthday!! Have you a party planned?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kyliem, I have my fingers crossed for you! 

Conina, don't give up yet. You are still in until the witch shows. Xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Afm, we started bding last night and this morning and will keep on doing so. Every other day now, because I don't want to miss it.


----------



## Kyliem87

Conina said:


> Kylie I see it's your LO's birthday tomorrow! Happy birthday!! Have you a party planned?

Thank you! :flow:

I don't know where 2 years have gone. We had a tea party for her Saturday gone for my family and friends and tomorrow we are taking her swimming, for dinner and then to the soft play. On Sunday she is having a little tea party at OH's parents house but we move home on Monday so will probably be a quiet one

:flower:


----------



## Rickles

Kyliem87 - Happy Birthday to your DD tomorrow!! Hope she has a fabulous day.

My BFF just told me she is pregnant... sigh... didn't think I could want to be pregnant any MORE than I do, turns out there was an extra inch I could go... would be so amazing to have babies close in age... I am really happy for her though (and not just saying it) she has been trying for 6 months, so good to see it happens!! xx


----------



## Kyliem87

Thank you Rickles :flow:

I have tonsillitis which started today. I could literally cry. Docs in the morning for me! I haven't felt this poop in ages. I wonder if my immune system is low from my MMC and subsequent surgery? I think I may die lol


----------



## LPF

Can I join?! I don't normally join in with TTC stuff because it upsets me when everyone else does well and I don't! But tbh I'm really struggling with the whole TTC and MC road and have no one to talk to (except dh but he doesn't REALLY get it)

I've had 2 MC in the last 9 months. I never test unless I'm a few days late (the only pregnancy tests I've done are positive ones going off this rule which I cope better with) but AF is due 18th march or thereabouts (day after my 34th birthday - clock ticking louder by the minute!)

I'm so tired of the whole TTC path. I hate all of it. I have no concerns that I won't get pregnant over the next few months (I always conceive in under 3 months) but my worry is miscarrying again. 

Anyway I'm taking agnus cactus, b-50, baby aspirin and pregnacare and we are going to try smep for the first time. 

My little boy is getting older so quickly and I'm so scared that his little years will fly by and I won't get the chance to enjoy him or babyhood again.


----------



## NicoleN

I'd like to join this thread 
Had a MMC very beginning of February... So I have no idea when I ovulate. If my cycle is normal, should be ovulating this Saturday! But who know what plans Mother Nature has for me this month...

Fingers crossed for a Rainbow Baby this month!!! :baby: Been praying hard.


----------



## Kyliem87

Welcome ladies :flow:

Good luck to us all! I don't think men understand. I know my OH tries to but he just doesn't bless him although he is more on board with TTC at the right time than he was last time so that's a start at least!

NicoleN - I hope you O on time! By the time I'm due AF (Monday) it will be 5 weeks since my D&E so I ovulated 10 days after my surgery

:flower:


----------



## BebVern

Welcome new ladies! :flower:

I'm officially 3dpo! :D :happydance: Soooo put me down to test on 4th March please :3 AF will be 1 day late, and I'll feel better about testing rather than getting a BFP and then having an early chemical...TTCAL is much less optimistic...!

Kylie - HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your DH. I hope she had a fabulous day :D xx


----------



## Rickles

Right ladies - this is probably TMI but just got the smiley face... husband has been summoned home from work and told no dinner until we have sex... I'm still sick - so the poor sod is putting up with coughs / giggles / snotty nose... oh the glamour!! But very relieved I talked him into it last night as wasn't expecting the smiley until Friday...

Anyone else find the D&C has made their cycles shorter??

Babydust to all!!!

xxxx


----------



## BebVern

Haha Rickles!! Military operation or what?! I'll have my fingers crossed for you. We'll be testing around the same time! :D


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

Sorry for being MIA. Been away for a few days and been hectic.

I updated the list and please keep me posted:) Welcome to the new two ladies!

I am glad to see that we have some ladies in the tww already. How are you doing?

March babydust to everyone!

xxx


----------



## ft108

Does this opk (bottom one) look like it is positive or at least likely that I'll get a +ve soon?
Thanks!:)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1455.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Ft108, I don't know much about opks, but it seems right to me. Hope some of the other ladies can give more advise.


----------



## Kyliem87

FT108 - I don't think that one is QUITE there yet but I think it will be within the next 12 hours or so! I'd get BD'ing though cause it is super super close - Good luck!

Well - 10DPO today and I have a squinter! I'm not getting my hopes up and you can only see it in a certain light. Will test again in the morning with a FRER, I forgot how crazy the 2WW makes you! :coffee:


----------



## BebVern

Omg kylie!!!! Pleaaaase post a pic when you do!!


----------



## ft108

Thanks Kylie and Angel! Will try to get bd'ing tonight when oh back from work if he's not too tired!


----------



## Kyliem87

Here is the squinter...

(It really is a squinter btw!)

:flow:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd like to join to please. Haven't figured out my testing date yet, though.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kyliem is that and opk or hpt? Lol I am not sure about the difference. 

Leinzlove, you are so welcome!! March bfps for all of us!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

O gosh, kyliem. I missed the post about the bfp. So sorry!!! Will you be testing again today? Did you get a frer?


----------



## Leinzlove

kyliem- Definite line! :cloud9:


----------



## Rickles

Kyliem - I definitely see the line - no squinting required!!! :) Sending you the best possible sticky vibes (in the nicest possible way :)) xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

How are you all doing?

I bought opks today because I am still spotting at cd11 and last cycle I spotted until cd15 so would like to see if I ov this cycle. Will have to see what happens.


----------



## BebVern

Congratulations Kylie! That's a defo BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kylie, can I add you as bfp and when is your EDD? :happydance:

I am so excited for you and CONGRATULATIONS!!! I thought I congratulated you already, but see my edited post didn't save on my phone. 

:hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Congrats on the bfp. xxx

Well ladies ran out of the cheapies but decided to wait until at least 10dpo and then go out and grab some frer's. Cycle started on the 3rd and dtd on the 15th,16th,17th and 18th which was ultra strong O test in morning so hoping with a good 4 days build up we caught the egg but feeling like this won't be our month again. :( I really want my rainbow baby. x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lesh, hang in there. Xxx

I have my fingers crossed you caught the egg. :)


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, my test day would be around the 18th, although this will be my first full cycle after mc so it may be different to usual :flower: 

I Had a d&c for fetal demise at 10w about a month ago, currently have AF visiting (lovely lol) 

We will be ntnp, although we've doing this so long now, it's hard to ignore my fertile signs lol :haha:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi dan-o! :)

You are welcome to join us. I am sorry for your loss and hope you will get your sticky bfp soon. 

Xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

How are you all doing? 

We got some bding in yesterday and today and hope we can do so in the week as well. I am at cd12 and hope to ov at cd17. I don't have any hope with the opks yet and will start temping tomorrow for the next couple of days just to see if I can catch the temp dip for ov.


----------



## BebVern

Angel - 7dpo here, and nothing! No symptoms. I'm extra cranky, but this is normal for me around AF, so not getting my hopes up! x


----------



## LPF

Cd8 for me today so off to start smep for the first time this month!


----------



## Venus13

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies!
> 
> I know there is another thread, but it's been going on for a while and feels awkward to jump in straight away.
> 
> I am waiting for af to arrive around the 14th of Feb. :dohh: Yep, on Valentine's day!!!! But will ov around the 23rd of Feb upto 3rd of March somewhere. Will need to see what ff says and how my cycle goes.
> 
> Anyone want to join me???
> 
> *MARCH TESTERS: ​*
> 
> Leinzlove - not sure yet
> NicoleN - Not sure yet
> Conina - 01 March
> Bebvern - 04 March
> Ft108 - 06 or 07 March
> Rickles - 08 March
> Live_in_hope - 09 to 12 March
> Wishing89 - 12 March
> Angelbaby_01 - 14 March
> LPF - 18 March
> Lsd2721 - 18 March
> Dan-o - 18 March
> MonkeyMummy2B - 20 March
> Kyliem - 23 Feb or 23 March
> 
> *All  !!!*
> 
> Kyliem - EDD ? ​

Please add me to March 5th. Txs


----------



## Wishing89

Hi ladies. Hope you're all well and bding lots! Just a quick update. It's cd 14 for me and expecting O on cd 18. DF is working away from home this month so I'm determined not to miss this month and have booked a couple of nights away to go meet him 2.5 hours away lol. I hope it will be worth it! If not we are back at our fertility clinic next month anyway :) x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome Venus13! :)

Bebvern - I have my fingers crossed for you! :)

Good luck lpf! I am thinking of doing smep next cycle if I don't conceive now.

Wishing, we are one day apart. I am at cd13 and ov cd17 (well, suppose to). I hope you catch that egg this week!

Afm, I spotted again this morning. Negative opks as well. I spotted until cd15 last cycle and according to ff ov'd at cd17. I hope ff was right and that I actually did ov. I waiting with the opks now until cd16 before I will test again. I don't have much hope for this cycle though :(


----------



## Kyliem87

Morning ladies :flow:

I guess it was a chemical as AF has shown today. I'm not counting it as a loss as such because my MMC have been much more of a loss but guttered AF came. We move house today as well and I'm at work all day! Moving on to march and looking ahead though fingers crossed we ALL see BFP this month

:coffee:


----------



## Rickles

Hi girls

Just checking in!! I'm guessing I am 4/5 dpo. Annoyingly still really sick :(

Does anyone know if having a cold / chest infection will affect my chances?

Also should I mention TTC to the doc re: medications? Or is it too early to worry about antibiotics etc.

Thanks!!

xxxx


----------



## Rickles

Awww Kyliem - just saw your post...

Gutted for you but wanted to let you know I got pregnant with DD 12 days after my chemical (I was 5 days late when it happened) so keep the faith... xxxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so sorry kyliem. *hugs*

Rickles, I think it would be best to mention that you are ttc at the moment. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Conina

Aww no Kylie I'm so sorry :hugs:

I feel like AF is on her broomstick as we speak, although that would make for a REALLY short cycle. On the bright side, however, it would mean I could maybe get in another cycle before the end of March again!

(Things would be a lot easier if my cycle would get easier to predict...)


----------



## lesh07

Hi put me down for 3rd march. Although gonna start testing from 10dpo. x


----------



## Rickles

Thanks Angelbaby - got some antibiotics and dr said they are fine if I am... but kind of laughed and said it would be some going given the state of me :(

Tick tock, tick tock - I hate the waiting game xx


----------



## Kyliem87

Thank you ladies! I guess the good thing is I have had a cycle :)

We move house today too! So gives us a good chance for next month! Going to use OPKs but try and keep it relaxed as oh sometimes freaks a little lol but he's generally on board as soon as the word nookie is mentioned!

Good luck for March ladies! :flow:


----------



## BebVern

Oh Kylie that sucks :( I'm so sorry. What a bummer! :hug:


----------



## Rickles

How's everyone doing??

I'm 6dpo (I think)... got some lower back ache, the odd twinge and that's about it :( xx


----------



## BebVern

Hi Rickles! :wave:

9DPO here and lots of twinges today. Not cranky any more, heartburn has gone. Energy has returned. Only weird thing is that I tried to eat spaghetti and pesto for tea (which I usually love) and it tasted VILE. Could mean any number of things though, so we will see.


----------



## Rickles

Hey BebVern!


When are you testing... my tests are sitting in the cabinet winking at me... going to try and hold out til Friday... which is about 9dpo (I know before that is borderline ridiculous)... I am not a patient woman!

How's everyone else doing?? Who else is waiting??

Nx


----------



## BebVern

Well since my MMC last cycle I'm like a paranoid wreck about having a chemical, so I'm waiting until AF is at LEAST 3 days late! She's due on Monday so I'll try and hold out until Wednesday/Thursday next week. That feels like a lifetime away, but a chemical would just be too much right now. I'd rather not know!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Bebvern and rickles, I can't wait for you testing. :)

Afm - I am definitely ov'ng soon. We did get some bding in last night and will get hubby tonight or tomorrow again. :)


----------



## Rickles

Get to it Angelbaby!!! ;)

Twinges and lower back pain - but otherwise pretty quiet here!

Managed to not test this morning... I will crack early I know it... But I hear you on the chemical front - I had one before my DD and it was gutting but now I've had the MMC that was so much worse :( So I guess I want to know if all the symptoms are me going nuts or really pregnancy related!!! 

Babydust to all!!! Keep us all posted xx


----------



## BebVern

Angelbaby - GET BIZ-ZAY!

Rickles - I really, REALLY want to test early...but I won't. I know a chemical wouldn't be as traumatising as another MMC, but I prefer living in blissful ignorance!

10dpo here and pinching has disappeared. I have a dull, pressure-like cramp sensation now, as well as very tender boobies. Again, this could mean either AF or a BFP, but I'm waiting until after the weekend to find out...DH is convinced that I'm pregnant again, he's pretty certain of it! Although it's his birthday today, so maybe he's just feeling unusually optimistic ;)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am ov'ing!!!! Just got a very dark opk!! Woohoo.


----------



## Kyliem87

Eek good look Rickles and BebVern! Rooting for you both!

Angel - I hope you O soon! I hated waiting to O!

This is such a rough period this month! I'm so much heavier than usual, headaches and just feel urgh! Hasn't helped moving house and being at work full time. I'll be glad once it's the weekend then next week I enter back in to my fertile window so at least have something to focus on! I'm due to O on Sunday/Monday all being my cycles are 'normal' and will start OPK's on Wednesday morning :) 

Good luck ladies! :flow:


----------



## Rickles

YAY Angelbaby - I don't know about you but I find it a little relief when I get the positive OPK each month - especially since the D&C. Drag that OH home and get busy!

Bebvern - I admire your staying powers, my lack of sore BBs is what makes me think I am not - but the twinges and dull cramps gives me hope. OH asked me yesterday if I thought i might be and I said I didn't want to get his hope up... he said after the last 6 months he's only getting his hopes up once we get through a first tri :( Poor guy... 

KylieM - you've had sooo much on your plate!!! Hope you have a more relaxing weekend ;) fingers crossed for you for this cycle xxxx


----------



## Conina

Rickles - I think my DH will be the same. We only found out about the MC at the 12 week scan, so I don't think he will even let himself think about it this time until that happens.


----------



## Rickles

Thanks Conina, nice to know he's not the only one - I see our toddlers are merely weeks apart in age! xx


----------



## Conina

Yes, isn't it a fab age? He's so cuddly and funny and learning new things every day!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Well, we got some more bding in and hubby is such a sweety. :) I just got reminded why I love him so much <3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

How are you all doing?

I am in the waiting game now.............patience is much needed.


----------



## Leinzlove

Your testing ticker is already looking much better Angel Baby!!! So much better than 14 days. I really thought you were going to make me wait that long... Can't wait for you to :test: already! Eeeek! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Haha leinzlove, I just thought who am I kidding. I mean, I know I will give in so what the heck. If af arrive I will be disapointed anyway, so can just as well enjoy the poas addiction. Haha I will get some cheapie tests tomorrow, then two early prediction ones and have one clearblue.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Gosh, is that enough stock or do I need more ;-)


----------



## Leinzlove

That isn't enough tests! I have 6 FRER, 6 Mainstream IC, 1 Dollar Store test, 1 Clearblue digi, 20 IC dipsticks! :rofl:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh yes! I need a digi!!!


----------



## Rickles

Always need the digi for the OH (lines can really confuse them) :)

I've got a FRER, Clear Blue and Sainsburys own... will be buying a few more FRER on the weekend - it's really the only brand I trust. Desperately trying to stay strong until Sunday at least... It's a killer :( 

But don't really have any symptoms now so not holding out much hope :(

xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I will get some tests tomorrow :) for some testing next week.

We dtd from cd11 - cd16 except for cd13. So hopefully I have it covered.


----------



## Rickles

I would say so ;) ... Good effort! xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Well, I am tired............lol


----------



## BebVern

No news here. 11dpo and nothing out of the ordinary. I really don't feel like this is my cycle but I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Leinzlove

Beb: Can't wait for you to :test:! Feeling out means nothing! <3

Angel: Way to cover your bases! <3


----------



## Rickles

Aww ladies I cracked... tested this morning and BFN... Might need to leave it a few days now - think I am 8 or 9 dpo... I need more FRERs too - where is my willpower :(

Fingers crossed for you BebVern!!! xx


----------



## Jenren

Im due to test 6th March !! Seems ages away


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi jenren! 

It is next week. You are nearly there!!

Afm - I am definitely 1dpo today. Low cp and cm creamy like it usually is after ov. So must have ov'd yesterday somewhere.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Rickles, don't give up yet!!! <3


----------



## Rickles

Thanks Angelbaby - I know positive thoughts etc... Need to try and subtely buy another 4 FRER tests to cover all the days up to AF... Sigh - I clearly have POAS issues...

Fingers crossed for you Angelbaby - hope the next 13 days fly :) xx


----------



## lesh07

Well 11dpo and still negatives. Feeling like I am out after still getting negs at this time. Most people are having positives at this stage and I 'O'd' on time. :( Really fed up with waiting and waiting. In the last nearly 9 years I have only managed to conceive 2 babies. My first 3 came within 4 years! I know I am so lucky to already have had lots of babes but why does the one thing you want most always have to be so hard to get. :( xx


----------



## BebVern

Well spotting here at 12DPO. I'm gonna accept that I'm out. :(


----------



## Kyliem87

Hi ladies :flower:

My trouble is staying pregnant! 3 pregnancies - 1 DD lesh. Everything crossed for you :hugs:

To all the ladies waiting to test - I can't wait to see tests! Sending you all BFP and sticky dust!

Next week I enter my fertile window! It's been a long week! We still have no internet which is rubbish! Will start doing OPKs on Wednesday I think

:flow:


----------



## confuzion

OOOO didn't know this thread existed in the TTCAL section :D. Happy to discover it.

:hi: angelbaby. I THINK I will be testing March 11th or so :D


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi confuzion! You are welcome and we have some mama bears here :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Fancy seeing you here, Confuzion! :) x

Lesh: Hang in there. A bit early yet... :dust:

Bebvern: I hate hearing this! :( Fingers crossed its implantation. If not... May THIS BRAND new cycle will bring you a baby in time for CHRISTMAS!!!!

Kylie: You aren't alone. I have a hard time getting them to stay, too. :hugs: Oooooo not long and you'll be making sticky! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lesh, you are not out until the witch shows. I still hope for a bfp for you :)

Bebvern, I am so sorry you are spotting, but as leinzlove said. Hope it's implantation.

Kylie, same here. 3 pregnancies and one DD. I hope we get sticky beans soon. For all of us!! <3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I know I said I will test on the 14th which will be. BUT, I didn't say I will not test with cheapies until the 14th. Lol I will test on 9dpo and if I get a positve I will only believe it from the 14th on after af due date passed. If not, then I will have to wait until hubby gets home again in end of april :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I will test at 8dpo with IC. If I get a line I will back it up with FRER. If FRER is BFP, I will believe it... Silly to not believe it just because you didn't miss AF yet. BFP's happen early all the time and they most often stick.


----------



## Mummy2aStar

Hi can I join.. due to test..March 6th xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Mummy! Hope this month is the one... I just thought of it... EXPECTING A RAINBOW on St. Patricks DAY! I hope that's all of us. <3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome Mummy2aStar! :)


----------



## lesh07

12dpo and nothing!! :(


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so sorry lesh. Don't give up yet hun. Xxx


----------



## lesh07

I have lower cramping and stabbing back pain and it is slowly getting stronger so think it's fair to say it's not my month now. :( Good luck guys. x


----------



## confuzion

Ugh Lesh. Sorry. Hope it's a shy BFP. 

How is everyone doing? It's march!! I find the first 3-4 days of the tww seem to fly and then time seems to stand still :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Confuzion: True That!!! Eeeek though... You are going to have your BFP in just a few days! :)

Lesh: Sorry about BFN! Come on late BFP. I hope your symptoms are of pregnancy and not the evil witch. :hugs:


----------



## Kyliem87

We have lines on OPKs ladies! :happydance: 

I'm not due to O until Sunday or Monday (CD14/15) but the fact SOMETHING is happening in there is a good start!

Lesh - I'm sorry you haven't had a BFP yet. I hope you still get one!

How are all you ladies doing in the TWW? And those waiting to O how are you doing? 

:flow:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Venus13

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Welcome Venus13! :)
> 
> Bebvern - I have my fingers crossed for you! :)
> 
> Good luck lpf! I am thinking of doing smep next cycle if I don't conceive now.
> 
> Wishing, we are one day apart. I am at cd13 and ov cd17 (well, suppose to). I hope you catch that egg this week!
> 
> Afm, I spotted again this morning. Negative opks as well. I spotted until cd15 last cycle and according to ff ov'd at cd17. I hope ff was right and that I actually did ov. I waiting with the opks now until cd16 before I will test again. I don't have much hope for this cycle though :(

Thanks for letting me join, good luck to everyone this month, such a lovely thread full of positive thoughts and support.


----------



## BebVern

14DPO, temps still up, still spotting. I'm cranky and have a couple of cracking spots brewing on my face...I am going to bow out, AF is just around the corner. Was not feeling it this cycle :(

Going to have a go at Soy Iso next cycle and hopefully it'll shorten it down a bit, 6 - 7 weeks between O is just cruel!

Good luck ladies. xxx


----------



## Rickles

Hi ladies

I'm testing tomorrow... feeling a little more optimistic as I've noticed every time I pick up DD my boobs hurt... 

I'm about 10dpo tomorrow... where is everyone else... I'm losing track! xx


----------



## Mummy2aStar

Ok.. I'm having sore boobs...and my second lot of CM this week?? What do u reckon?? Xx


----------



## Rickles

Tested this morning on FRER and got a very faint :bfp:

Feels a little odd - on the one hand I am elated, on the other - feels like a long way with enormous risks (need to get past AF due date / past week 5 chemicals / past week 10 MMC) until I can get to first tri scan...

OH says he's happy but doesn't want to talk about it until at least 12 weeks!!

:dust::dust::dust: to you all - I'll be sticking around on the thread withyou all... and hoping this bean is sticking around in me xxxx


----------



## Mummy2aStar

Rickles said:


> Tested this morning on FRER and got a very faint :bfp:
> 
> Feels a little odd - on the one hand I am elated, on the other - feels like a long way with enormous risks (need to get past AF due date / past week 5 chemicals / past week 10 MMC) until I can get to first tri scan...
> 
> OH says he's happy but doesn't want to talk about it until at least 12 weeks!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to you all - I'll be sticking around on the thread withyou all... and hoping this bean is sticking around in me xxxx

Yey... congratulations!! Keeping fingers and toes.crossed for. Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations Rickles! :) h&h nine months to you! What is your edd?


----------



## Rickles

14th November... If bean sticks (crossing everything) I get a whole new maternity wardrobe, well, that's what I'm telling OH :) (Maddie was born in August). Trying not to get excited tbh - You can't help but think about EDD and age gaps etc... but this is my 5th pregnancy... and I've only got 1 baby to show for them all! xx


----------



## Conina

Woo-hoo rickles, that is great news!! :happydance:

I haven't tested yet, although it's now CD34 and my cycle is usually 31 days. Because last AF was the first one after the MC, it was a bit weird, started v heavy then stopped totally, then came back. So it's 34 days after the first time she appeared, but I started thinking I should have counted from the 2nd appearance.

I still would have expected her before now, but I really don't think I'm pregnant. I don't want to test and see the reality!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Rickles, I have my fingers crossed it's a sticky bean. I will also need to get a new wardrobe :) can't wait to join you :)

Conina, I hope you are pregnant :)


----------



## Rickles

Conina TEST!!! Fingers crossed for you.

Angelbaby I REALLY want us to go thru the trimesters together... from D&C to rainbow babies. Thinking positive thoughts!

xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you rickles, but it's hard to be positive. Lol I am jappy for you though! Xx


----------



## live_in_hope

aww a bfp already! :thumbup: congrats rickles! Keeping everything crossed that this is a lovely sticky one for you! :hugs:

Angelbaby....Im still waiting to ov :nope: havnt even had my +opk yet! :shrug: my body hates me these past few months... Will keep you posted xxx


----------



## confuzion

Congrats rickles!


----------



## Kyliem87

Congrats Rickles! H&H 9 months for you hun :happydance:


----------



## Wishing89

Congratulations Rickles that's fantastic!! &#55356;&#57225;I'm crossing everything for a beautiful sticky bub for you!

I hope we have some more BFPs coming soon!

I'm currently 5 dpo with sore bbs but that means nothing I had it last month. It's just hormones. 

Angel baby how are you going! I think we're "officially testing" around the same time?? &#55357;&#56832;

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Conina

I think I'm testing tonight ladies. No idea how many DPO I am, given the screwy cycle last time, but I would have expected her before now anyway...


----------



## Rickles

Good luck Conina! xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Liveinhope I hope you ov soon. It's not fun when you don't know what's going on.

Wishing, I will be testing on the 14th. Wanted to test earlier, but I am too scared fo will wait until af due date. I am at 5dpo.

Conina, good luck and keep us posted. I hope you get a bfp!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies af is 2 days late but i am getting negatives so guessing the witch is just gonna be late. :( xxx

Congrats rickles. x


----------



## Conina

:bfn: ladies. No idea what is going on :shrug:


----------



## dojenstein

So tomorrow should start my O window. I'm not sure I could take another BFN, but there's so much positivity on here that I know I'll have support. My biggest challenge believe it or not is DTD. My BF has an 8 year old that lives with us and he stays up past me. I'm in bed by 9 and he's up til 10. So I'm heading home to take a nap so I can be up later or up really early tomorrow. 

Any discussions on every day or every other? I'm not sure what we're going to try...


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Conina I am sorry about the bfn. :(

dojenstein, you are welcome. When will you be testing?

I hope you can be able to bd and that you will have the energy. If you enter the O window now then I would say everyday if you bf doesn't have sperm count problems. If you started earlier I would have suggested every other day.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Confuzion and leinzlove it it okay if I put your testing dates up as 12 March according to your posts in my journal? :)

Anyone else want to update?


----------



## LPF

Well I'm in the 2ww I think now. Not hopeful. 

We were going to try SMEP but it fell on its arse!

We bd cd 8,10,12,14 and 16. I had 2 positive opk on cd15 (lunch and pm) and it was very faint cd16 so not sure if I ovulated cd15 or 16. Tried cd15 but dh was poorly and not in the mood. 

I'm cd18 now so guessing ovulation has passed and I'm really not in the mood to do any more bding!

I took loads of supplements this month (b-50, full dose agnus cactus, coq10, vitd and baby aspirin) and my ewcm was really dry in comparison - don't know whether it was supplements or something else. 

I'm 34 on march 17th and AF due around then. It could be a great birthday or a rubbish one - I don't feel hopeful though!!


----------



## Jenren

Can you see it ? only 10dpo so quite faint.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kyliem87

Dojenstein - I am CD10 today so we must be the same! :happydance: I have a 28 day cycle and OPK lines are increasing so I think I'll O on time (I should O on Sunday) but keeping everything crossed!

Corina :( I'm sorry it's BFN. Keeping everything crossed you're not out yet though!

Good luck to all ladies in the 2WW :coffee: lots of baby dust!
:flow:


----------



## Kyliem87

Jen - I TOTALLY see it! Not even a squinter. Everything crossed for you!

:flower:


----------



## Wishing89

Jenren I see it clearly! No squinting required!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jenren, I can see it. Congratulations! What is your EDD? Xx


----------



## Conina

Congrats Jenren!! :happydance: I totally see it, and I never see them normally!!

LPF sounds like you've covered all the bases!! Fx for you!


----------



## Jenren

Think so far its 14th November x


----------



## Rickles

Jenren I see it!! and fingers crossed all being well - we have the same due date!

xx

(Still too scared to put a preggo ticker on my signature)


----------



## Rickles

Bumping - any news ladies? xx


----------



## dan-o

Congrats Jenren!!


----------



## dan-o

Rickles, I bet everything is just fine this time! Try not to worry hun... Enjoy it! Xx


----------



## Kyliem87

Rickles - I'm sure everything is fine :hugs: 

Sending extra sticky baby dust

I'm just waiting to O. I should some time from Sunday to Tuesday so fingers crossed!

:coffee:


----------



## Wishing89

I'm just sitting on 8dpo. Not much happening. Trying to be patient! Lol.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Wishing I am 8dpo as well. It's hard to wait and not know. lol

I noticed my cp is low hard and closed, don't know what to think of it...........


----------



## Leinzlove

I know what to think of it AngelBABY! :bfp:! :) :) :) Start dancing... you and WISHING are about to see those lines! Eeeeek! :cloud9:

AFM: 2DPO, getting ready to start progesterone.


----------



## Rickles

Fingers crossed Angelbaby sounds promising!!! xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Confuzion got her bfp!! 

H&H nine months and praying for a sticky bean for you :)


----------



## live_in_hope

oh yay for another bfp! :dance:
Im still waiting to ovulate :cry: my body hates me! Since nov my once regular cycles have gone awol !


----------



## Rickles

Congrats confuzion!!! xx


----------



## Wishing89

Congratulations Confuzion!! Bfn for me today at about 10dpo. Here is still time I guess but we will see :)


----------



## confuzion

Thank you Angelbaby and everyone. Hoping there's more this month. I want more of my girls in the PAL section with me. 

I would have mentioned it but I'm afraid to call this a BFP until I hopefully see a darker line tomorrow! Wish me luck :shock:


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm ovulating today so should be testing around 22nd march when AF is due, though it'll probably be around 8dpo when I start!

Good luck everyone and congrats to those with rainbow bfps.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

How are you all doing? I am 11dpo today and tested yesterday and today. BFN so I know I am out because usually I would have had a bfp by now.


----------



## Wishing89

Same here angelbaby. Bfn this morning about 12 dpo. How's everyone else??


----------



## Anniebobs

You're not out till she shows!

I just ovulated so am trying to keep myself busy until at least 8 dpo when I'll probably start testing.


----------



## Wishing89

AF has arrived! It's fine though I'm back to the fertility clinic this month so I'm actually excited lol. Good luck all


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck to you wishing, hope you get that bfp soon


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Goodluck wishing. I am sorry about af, but hopefully you will get the problem solved soon. :)


----------



## JellyBean95

Hello everyone! Congratz to all the ladies with BFP! And my heart and prayers go out to those with BFN. <3

I'll be testing on March 21st. I'm super excited and just can't stand this waiting game! Any tips to help get me through this week and next?


----------



## Leinzlove

No tips here Jellybean! It's so hard... I just try to ignore everything TTC.

I will be testing tomorrow... But, will only be 8dpo so not likely BFP? I just gave up on resisting the POAS urge.

Congrats C...

Everyone else that the witch got... Come on Christmas baby! Let this new month be the one!


----------



## Rickles

Good Luck LeinzLove - 8 dpo is early (but I did the same :))... Never got a positive before 10dpo though - and even that was super super faint xx


----------



## confuzion

Yay leinz can't wait for your BFP :happydance:


----------



## Kyliem87

Hi ladies :wave:

Congrats and sticky baby dust to those with BFP's :happydance:

So sorry for those AF got :nope: but he's to next cycle and everything crossed for you!

We're 1DPO today - I ovulated slightly later than normal! (Got my positive on CD15 so O'd CD16 instead of CD14!) but it was a very strong OPK and confirmed on digi so crossed everything! We've DTD 6th, 7th, 9th, 10th, 11th and will once more tonight for luck! 

Good luck to those in the 2WW and waiting to O! :flow:


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy 2ww Kylie! I hope this 2ww is the one! :) x

Rickles: Ty! I'm an early BFP'er... My latest was 10dpo AM but I didn't test early. (I'm going for my 8th BFP! And I do super faint! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kylie and leinz, I want to hear about those bfp's soon! Happy tww!

Hi Jellybean! I hope to hear about your bfp soon as well! Good luck!

Afm - as some of you know, I tested on 10dpo and 11dpo and bfn, so now waiting for af which should arrive tomorrow or the day after. Bleh!


----------



## confuzion

I'm hoping and praying you get a surprise and she stays away!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It would be nice :)

But.........my gut is telling me she is coming. Hopefully she will leave soon for good.


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope C is RIGHT!! And I have no doubt if not this month... IT WILL BE SOON!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you leinz <3


----------



## confuzion

Whether now or later, no matter, BFP is coming soon!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ninVQYfA-4M/UXhYvWFF1wI/AAAAAAAAALg/kmS42izf5tg/s1600/hide.jpg :haha:


----------



## Kyliem87

Thank you Angel! :flow:

Praying AF stays away from you and keeping my fingers crossed!

2WW is boring! Ha :coffee:


----------



## live_in_hope

I finally got my +opk!! :dance: cd33!! :growlmad: ....so with ov due tomorrow then please put me down to test on 24th! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm so ready to start testing :brat: wake me up in a week!


----------



## JellyBean95

I'll be praying for your BFP Angel! And thank you to everyone who welcomed me. You're all so kind and I can't wait to see more pregnant ladies! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Haha good one confuzion! Will keep that in mind!

Kylie, I hoop the tww will pass soon for you! And that we will see awsome 2 lines. :)

Live_in_hope, yay for that opk. Hope you got your bd in! I will add that date! Can't wait!

Anniebobs, tww is dreadful and I hope it will pass soon for you and ending with a fantastic bfp!

Thank you Jellybean and I hope you will share your bfp with us soon.

Afm - cp is still firm and closed and loads of creamy cm (sorry tmi), but it seem higher. I don't have any symptoms whatsoever after I loads in my first few days of tww. I am too scared to test again so will wait for af due date to pass. It can just as well change soon to af and did so in the past. Guess only hours will tell, right??


----------



## Leinzlove

AngelBaby: I hope she stays away!!!

Live: Happy O! Eeeek! Won't be long before you see BFP! :)

Annie: I'm with you!!! Lets get through the 2ww!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Angel when is AF due? 

Leinz have you tested yet?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Annie, she is due today, but cp is high, soft and closed and I am very wet down there. Usually I am dry and cp is low, firm and open. I had a bit of nausea this morning so don't know if I should test? I am scared lol


----------



## Conina

Oooh Angel that's all sounding v exciting!! :test:


----------



## Anniebobs

Angel they're positive signs! Test!!


----------



## Soanxious

Hi everyone, congratulations to all BFP and :hugs: to all with BFN

I am 5DPO I had mc oct jan and feb and hoping I get a BFP soon GL to everyone xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Well, got a definite not pregnant. So will not test again until after af due date again next time and will not look for signs. Obviously af and pregnancy signs can be the same. I am over this cycle. Next please!


----------



## Conina

:hugs: sorry Angel. AF *finally* arrived with me today too (CD44 :shock:) so we will be cycle buddies, unless my cycle decides to stay at this length...:nope:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry Conina, but hopefully I can join you soon this cycle. I just read about vitamin b deficiency symptoms and got these:

Cracks around mouth corners and lips - check
Dry skin or flaky pathes - check (on my arms sometimes)
Depression - check
Moodines - check
Tired or feeling low energy - check

Then:
Pms symptoms or nausea before af - check

Sooooooo. Will stock up on b-complex tomorrow because it might be my problem and I do suspect low progestorone levels due to spotting from cd7-cd15. Would not hurt to try.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Soanxious you are welcome and hope you get your bfp soon :)

I am sorry for your losses and hope you get a sticky next time <3


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry angel. I hope AF shows soon if she's coming. That's interesting about vitamin b, I'll have to check and see how much is in my prenatal.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Annie I see that pregnant woman should take about 1.9mg per day and breastfeeding mothers about 20mg per day. But that is B6 only. I would go for the b-complex now.


----------



## Anniebobs

I've just checked and mine has 8mg b1, 5mg b2, 20mg b3, 10mg b6, 20 microgram b12. I take pregnacare conception. I know that taking b6 before you get pregnant is supposed to reduce the chance of ms. I had it really bad with dd and my first mc so made sure I got a prenatal with that in!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Did the pregnacare conception affect your cycles? I am thinking to start taking it, but didn't get much response in ttc section. I want to try something different and will it do harm if I take the b-complex on top of that?


----------



## Anniebobs

No it didn't affect my cycles at all. I've taken it for a year and my cycles only changed a few months ago when I started running. I read that exercise can delay o, but I don't mind because it's only 27 days. Do you take folic acid and vitamin d? Those 2 are the most important for baby so if you add a b complex to that you're covered. I just take a prenatal (which has everything in) plus omega 3 and coenzyme q10 (supposed to promote healthier eggs - I only added this after the third mc)


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about the BFN Angel :hugs:.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

What do you take daily?

Will it hurt if I take pregnacare and add b-complex and D? I used vitamin D on top of the pre-natal when I got pregnant last time.


----------



## JellyBean95

Angel - Sorry to hear about the bfn. If AF is coming then I hope she'll come fast and just get it over with. On the other hand, you're not out till she shows up! Please keep that in mind. I know that when your pregnant with a baby boy the hcg takes longer to build up, which can cause false negatives. This happened with my best friend last summer. AF never showed, she thought she was out and just waited till next cycle. Turns out, AF didn't show up again! Went to the doc, got a blood test, and she was pregnant with a little boy. Anyways, I wish you best and I'll be praying for your bfp.. whether it comes this month or next! 

Conina - Also sorry to hear about AF arriving. Blech. Goodluck next cycle, I wish you all the best! 

Soanxious - FX'ed that you'll be getting your bfp this month. :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you confuzion.

Thank you Jellybean for your kind words. It would be lovely if it was the same for me. But, I am not hoping for this cycle. Busy with trouble shooting for next cycle.


----------



## Anniebobs

Daily I take pregnacare conception, omega 3 and coenzyme q10. If you were taking pregnacare I doubt you'd need vit d or b complex because it has over the recommended daily limit anyway. I'll upload a pic of the nutritional info for you.


----------



## Anniebobs

Pregnacare info for you
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you Annie. I would go and ask the pharmacist as well tomorrow if they think I should add anything if I tell them my "symptoms", but so far I am convinced about the pregnacare. I just see I will need to add omega 3 because it doesn't have that in.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks for the welcome.. Thanks Jellybean and Angel I too hope to get my BFP and a sticky bean and everyone here does too...

Angel those symptoms you mentioned "vitamin b deficiency symptoms" I feel like that but my blood tests in Nov and Jan came back as my bloods were perfect and No Deficiencies so maybe just get bloods done first? I take prenatal vitamins and they have every vitamin and folic acid women need plus I added more of what I take below.

What I take daily is Prenatal vitamins, Omega 3, Baby aspirin for the past 2 weeks as my dr said this may help. I am seeing my gynecologist April 10th and hoping she can run tests to see what is happening xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you soanxious. I will see how it goes after one month if it doesn't help then I would ask for blood tests to be done. I spoke the pharmacist and he reckon I am on good vitamins and me and DH compared it against pregnacare conception and the one I am using (preg-omega plus) is much better. So we just got b-complex now. Will see how it goes, but I have a feeling I am on the right track now. 

Also...............I am in heaven.......don't get all of these tests in my town. Only the cb digital and opks. So will stock up on the other opks and the cb plus, midstream hpt's (or whatever it's called) this weekend before I go home (currently at mil). 

Hubby just nods and laugh. He thinks I am somewhere between cute and funny.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140313-06536.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Excuse my typos, I am typing on my phone.


----------



## Anniebobs

Ooh what's preg-omega plus? Who makes it? Pregnacare was just the best in tesco and I've just stuck with it out of laziness but if there's a better one I wanna know!!


----------



## Laylagirl

I'm testing this month...but how many dpo can you use frer?


----------



## Soanxious

Angel that photo looks much better than a sweet shop photo lol.. I buy my tests online with amazon. :)

Annie I just looked and pregnacare plus has omega with it. https://www.vitabiotics.com/shop/?productid=101&gclid=CPjuy9TFkL0CFa3LtAodZ1oAfw but I am taking separate prenatal vitamins and Omega 3 :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Soanxious said:


> Angel that photo looks much better than a sweet shop photo lol.. I buy my tests online with amazon. :)
> 
> Annie I just looked and pregnacare plus has omega with it. https://www.vitabiotics.com/shop/?productid=101&gclid=CPjuy9TFkL0CFa3LtAodZ1oAfw but I am taking separate prenatal vitamins and Omega 3 :)

I've got that one too but won't use it till I'm pregnant again. The conception one plus separate omega 3 is cheaper and over the last 12 months I've probably saved quite a bit by just using the conception one (apart from the times I've been pregnant then I've switched to the one for pregnancy)

Laylagirl I have ics and frers, thinking of taking ics from 8dpo and use a frer if I see a hint of anything. Think they're reliable quite early.


----------



## Soanxious

I pay £5 a month for vitamins and £3 for omega 3 and my HGC tests are £3 for 25 internet dip tests that have shown up early for me around 7DPO oh and £6 for around 50 OPK dip tests. :) im a savvy test and pill shopper lol


----------



## Laylagirl

Anniebobs said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> Angel that photo looks much better than a sweet shop photo lol.. I buy my tests online with amazon. :)
> 
> Annie I just looked and pregnacare plus has omega with it. https://www.vitabiotics.com/shop/?productid=101&gclid=CPjuy9TFkL0CFa3LtAodZ1oAfw but I am taking separate prenatal vitamins and Omega 3 :)
> 
> I've got that one too but won't use it till I'm pregnant again. The conception one plus separate omega 3 is cheaper and over the last 12 months I've probably saved quite a bit by just using the conception one (apart from the times I've been pregnant then I've switched to the one for pregnancy)
> 
> Laylagirl I have ics and frers, thinking of taking ics from 8dpo and use a frer if I see a hint of anything. Think they're reliable quite early.Click to expand...

Thank you for your response! I'm kind of stupid...but what are ics? I am 3 dpo right now and this wait is really killing me...


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree. I start testing at 8dpo and if I see a real line... I FRER!!!

I just don't ever want to waste a FRER!


----------



## Anniebobs

Laylagirl said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> Angel that photo looks much better than a sweet shop photo lol.. I buy my tests online with amazon. :)
> 
> Annie I just looked and pregnacare plus has omega with it. https://www.vitabiotics.com/shop/?productid=101&gclid=CPjuy9TFkL0CFa3LtAodZ1oAfw but I am taking separate prenatal vitamins and Omega 3 :)
> 
> I've got that one too but won't use it till I'm pregnant again. The conception one plus separate omega 3 is cheaper and over the last 12 months I've probably saved quite a bit by just using the conception one (apart from the times I've been pregnant then I've switched to the one for pregnancy)
> 
> Laylagirl I have ics and frers, thinking of taking ics from 8dpo and use a frer if I see a hint of anything. Think they're reliable quite early.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your response! I'm kind of stupid...but what are ics? I am 3 dpo right now and this wait is really killing me...Click to expand...

They're internet cheapies. It's like leinz said, you pee on them so you don't waste your frer!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I will catch up later. Just a quick update. I am at cd1 today and will have to sit out this cycle because hubby is leaving tomorrow for 5 weeks. Will still chart and use opks this months to see what my body is doing and if it's regular. So far so good regarding my cycles. Will be going for my 4th cycle since d&c in December.


----------



## Soanxious

Leinzlove said:


> I agree. I start testing at 8dpo and if I see a real line... I FRER!!!
> 
> I just don't ever want to waste a FRER!

Too right I wait until I have 2-3 days of dip tests then I buy an expensive one. :)


----------



## Soanxious

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I will catch up later. Just a quick update. I am at cd1 today and will have to sit out this cycle because hubby is leaving tomorrow for 5 weeks. Will still chart and use opks this months to see what my body is doing and if it's regular. So far so good regarding my cycles. Will be going for my 4th cycle since d&c in December.

:hugs: its annoying to think you may have to sit out a cycle but in another way your able to keep an eye on what your body is doing :) fingers crossed for next month


----------



## Anniebobs

Angel sorry she showed but at least you weren't left guessing. Hopefully after a month off your body will be ready to make a baby :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Well, I will keep myself busy at the gym and take DD to swim and then continue with my celebrity slim shakes to shed some more weight whilst I can. Hope it will keep my mind occupied. I will still use opks and do temping though.


----------



## Kyliem87

Aw Angel I'm sorry AF caught you and that you have to sit out a cycle! :coffee:

I hope the month passes quick and your cycle is regular

3DPO today and it is draaaaging! Ha I feel confident this cycle in the way there is nothing more we could have done so what will be will be. I will be testing at 10DPO which is next Friday!

:flow:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

O, I can't wait for you to test kyiem! Come on Friday!!!


----------



## LPF

Well AF got me this morning :-(

I'm 34 on Monday so feeling really crappy and old. Next month we will have been trying for no2 for a year with 2 MCs to show for it. Big pity party here :-( :-(


----------



## Angelbaby_01

LPF I am so so sorry :( life is just not fair. :( I wish I could give you a hug right now. <3


----------



## tillyttc

would love to join your thread I mis carr in jan but got back on the horse this month hubby was home for 11 days planned round ov we bd 9 time lol now hes gone again blah blah iam currently on 3-4 dpo af due 26th march but have to warn you iam a poas aholic iam trying to curb my problem but it aint working lol .xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry LPF! I can't wait for you to fall prego with your rainbow. :hugs:

POAS away Tilly and welcome!!! Can't wait to see those POAS turn BFP!!!


----------



## Kyliem87

I'm sorry LPF, fingers crossed your rainbow is just around the corner! :hugs:

Welcome Tilly! I'm 4DPO today and AF is due on the 24th! I took am a POAS and will probably start on Wednesday at 8DPO :dohh: hopefully going to try and hold off from testing though til Friday when I'll be 10DPO! Goodluck!

:coffee:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome Tilly :)

I am sorry for your loss and hope you are lucky this month with a rainbow. My hubby was home for ov, but sadly af started yesterday and he left for 5 weeks today :( so will have to sit out this cycle.


----------



## confuzion

Can you remove me from the graduates list angel? Sorry to bother :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I wanted to ask, but also waited a bit for you rather to request. I am so sorry hun :( in a way I hoped that this thread would also be lucky with no angels. <3 all I can offer and wish I had more. Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I edited the front page and added an april header as well, so if you are testing april then would you please inform so I can add your name? Will change the header closer to april and once we go to 2015 babies I will change it to 2015 rainbows. But for now I hope we will all be lucky with Christmas bubs if not November babies.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh, one thing. Look at my siggy, please join mama bears if haven't before. We are one chatty bunch with confuzion in "charge" ;)


----------



## Kyliem87

I'm so sorry Confuzion :( :hugs:


----------



## Wishing89

Hi ladies just checking in.

Sorry to hear APF. I hope this next month is yours.

Confuzion I'm so sorry. Sending you hugs. Your time will come and it has to be soon! Crossing everything for you x

I'm on cd 6 at the moment. I'm back at our fertility clinic this month though. I have some frozen embryos stored from earlier ivf so will be putting one of those back. If all goes to plan I'll be testing by 10 April :) I'd like to stay on this thread if I can!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Wishing, good luck and keep us updated! I hope that this time it will be your sticky bfp! Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, WISHING the April BFP is yours!!!


----------



## Soanxious

So Sorry to hear that Confuzion :(

welcome here too Tilly :)

AFM I am 8dpo and I was naughty and had to fill my poas addiction and done 3 diff internet dip tests all Negative.. I will try again tomorrow but I feel I have not caught this month as I feel Different to Jan and feb :(


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Soanxious, I hope you will still get your bfp this cycle and that you only tested too early.


----------



## Anniebobs

Confuzion I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Hope you get your rainbow soon. 

Wishing good luck for April!

Soanxious 8dpo is way too early to be out and maybe it being different is a good thing. Good luck!

I'm 8dpo too, squinty lines on ics (probably indents) so will try a frer in the morning.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks.. I hope so too but honestly I normally feel heart pounding and light headed and sweats by now :( x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Annie, I hope you get your shbfp (sticky healthy big fat positive) soon. Will never refer to bfp alone again. We had those before that didn't stick, we want shbfp's now.

Soanxious, I hope it still means you will get a shbfp, but that you don't have all the symptoms because it is a rainbow. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Hope you too get a shbfp I love that saying I will use that from now on :D xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I wish all of you ladies a wonderful week and may we see more shbfp's!!! :)


----------



## Soanxious

Ooo let us know how it goes anniebobs fingers crossed x


----------



## LPF

I love the acronym SHBFP!! I want one!


----------



## Wishing89

Hey soanxious. 8dpo is sooo early don't worry still time for you! 

Good luck Anniebobs! I hope it turns into a shbfp for you ;)

Hope you're taking care of yourself angelbaby. A month to focus on yourself :) I hope it goes by quickly though lol. 

Good luck everyone else. Sending everyone sticky vibes x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you wishing. Yes, I am still at mil and we will go out for the day tomorrow and then Tuesday I will be off back home. I started to post in my weightloss journal again. Figured I will use the few weeks to focus on my health and weight. :)


----------



## Soanxious

Wishing - I know.. im bad.. but a poas addict :(
x


----------



## Leinzlove

AnnieBobs: Come on BFP! That's what I had Squinter IC and it was indeed BFP! Can't wait for you to update! Eeeek! This is super exciting!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinz.........so when can I update? I've been waiting for you to post. Lol :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so nervous about being taken off lists again. But, I feel positive this time will be different, so you can update. EDD November 22.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I feel positive about this one as well and I believe we should just enjoy every minute we have. :) xxx 

Yay!!!!! Another SHBFP!!


----------



## Leinzlove

<3


----------



## Soanxious

Im not feeling the positive.. but this was test from Today.. will test again tomorrow xx 9dpo
 



Attached Files:







test inverted.png
File size: 150.8 KB
Views: 3









test.3.17.3.14.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leinzlove

SoAnxious: Very nice line!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Well others were negative, diff brands.. only 9dpo but will wait and see again tomorrow... these ic tests are a nightmare


----------



## confuzion

Soanxious! Whoa! Def looks like a BFP! And a really good one for 9 DPO! Congrats!


----------



## Leinzlove

So Anxious: :hugs: Just early, BFP is coming!


----------



## Anniebobs

So anxious that looks like an early bfp to me 

Yay leinz, it's definitely a shbfp. Time to get excited!

My tests were the same as yesterday's. The frer showed nothing much. I'm only 8/9dpo today, as I'm not temping I can't be sure when I oved. Trying to keep hopeful!


----------



## Leinzlove

Annie: My 8 & 9dpo IC tests looked very similar. I don't know about my FRER as I thought the IC were lying to me and didn't take one at 8dpo. 

I'm sure its just early. If you have HCG 5, then in 48 Hours it may be 10. Those line readings would look similar.


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks leinz, I need to chill out a bit I think. I've had a few bfps and don't remember getting any this early so need to learn the art of patience!


----------



## Leinzlove

Definitley, although I do know how hard it is to stay away from tests.


----------



## confuzion

Angel, you can put me down on the April list :D. I'll maybe be testing around April 12th.


----------



## Leinzlove

C- April 12, is going to be a lovely day!!! :)


----------



## confuzion

Thanks hon. Where's your pregnancy ticker?!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm getting there.


----------



## confuzion

Ok ;), I'm always curious what tickers people choose lol.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Soanxious, that is a bfp in the making! Congrats! :) and anniebobs test tomorrow again. Sticky vibes from my side. <3

Confuzion, I would add you. Yay! :)

Afm - I will be taking a few months off from the ttc boards, but still keep up on journals and this thread. Can't start something and then just drop you like hot potatoes. I want to see some bfps, but just can't join in the ttc fun. Bleh! As some know, hubby got promoted and will be coming home sooner, but will miss my fertile period in April and then he will be gone in May as well, so we are looking at June at the moment.

It breaks my heart because I can't exactly change my status since we are still ttc in our situation eventhough not exactly every month. It could change for the better, but I am not hoping at the moment. I decided not to temp and use opks then. Would be a waste of money and time then. 

I wish everyone good luck and would love to see more sticky positives on here.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Who will be testing April? We need to update that fab list :)


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks everyone but to be honest I am just trying not to think of it as positive but one day down another closer to a deffo line..if you know what I mean.. and fingers crossed I do get one this month along with everyone else that is trying x

Angel that is so sad that you have to take 2 months off.. :hugs: x

Im having major sneezing fits.... just sneezed 11 times in a row then!!


----------



## Wishing89

Yay lienzlove!! Loving the ticker :)

Soanxious. That looks promising. Good luck with your FRER. I never believe it for me until my FRER says so lol

Sorry to hear you have to wait longer angelbaby. It's so hard when you have to put it off :( but DHs promotion is great. Congratulations. I sure hope these next few months fly by. 

Hoping that I'll get some good news and a shbfp sooner rather than later! I'm feeling very nervous about doing a frozen embryo transfer this month but just hoping things go to plan.

Confuzion woo roll on April lol x


----------



## Leinzlove

Wishing, thank you! I can't wait for the transfer and for you to test! You got this! <3


----------



## Soanxious

Wishing - Oh how exciting!! Nervous too but exciting.. FX'd :D


----------



## Wishing89

And Anniebobs it's very early. Don't be too disheartened. I hope your bfp is on it's way! x


----------



## confuzion

KMFX for you wishing!


----------



## tillyttc

Angelbaby iam with you my hubs left on thursday not home for 10 weeks just preying he left me a present will know in 8-9 days it sucks . Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

tillyttc said:


> Angelbaby iam with you my hubs left on thursday not home for 10 weeks just preying he left me a present will know in 8-9 days it sucks . Xx

I hope he left you a little present. Gosh, he will be away for such a long time. :( xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Ive got used to it done it for 12 year but it plays havoc with baby making I tell him that he does actually have to be here lol iam good but not that good lmao ! Dont his company know we are ttc and iam a woman on a mission and nothing should come in the way if that lol. You will be ok get into a routine and it soon flys by . Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Iam counting myself out not got any symptoms feel achy but thats it oh and several spots have broken out which is unusual as iam not due on for 8 more days but that coukd be anything more than likely stress not going to test niw till af due . Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I've been doing the same for 4 years and by some miracle I have fallen pregnant three times! Lol but this time around it's not exactly working out nicely according to MY plan. Lol 

I asked hubby if he will be here until beginning of May and he said probably yes and just started laughing because he knows why I asked that question. Haha

What does your hubby do for a living? :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

tillyttc said:


> Iam counting myself out not got any symptoms feel achy but thats it oh and several spots have broken out which is unusual as iam not due on for 8 more days but that coukd be anything more than likely stress not going to test niw till af due . Xx

I hope it is more implantation spotting and will keep my fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Works in the middle east with fighter planes I did live out there for 4 years ! Ive been pregant twice since 2007 I gave up took me a year to get ttc out of my head then was thrown a curve ball in jan and it has all started again part of me wishes it hadnt happened as I was tootling along in bliss not even thinking about babies and now its all I can think about lol hey ho we are sent these things for a reason .what does you hubs do . Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Ment spots on ma face lmao I wish I had some kind of spotting just any sign that its worked would do lol. Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

O wow! Hubby flew for the UN and Red Cross in the middle east. He flew in Iraq the last time when I became pregnant with DD and he said he was done with the middle east. They had a few dangeous incidents that last tour that made him change his mind. So now he does mainly Africa for oil companies. Don't you worry about your OH when he is gone? 

O, sorry I misunderstood about the spots :( could still be a preggy sign.


----------



## tillyttc

I do worry but have to put it out of ny mind or I would end up driving myself bonkers and I can only be bonkers about one thing at once lol like I say I keep busy was putting a bistro table together for the back garden at 5am this morning . Xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

O, yes! I totally agree! I have my weeks laid out for me already! Lol xx


----------



## Wishing89

How's it going ladies? Already the 19th! This month is flying


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It is flying!! I am at cd6 today and started to temp because I want to make sure of ov date for this cycle and ff needs one more regular cycle to get my correct dates. Suck that I can't TTC though. 

How are you all doing?

Any updates?


----------



## Anniebobs

My very very faint ic line now just looks like a faint ic line so I'm getting a teeny bit hopeful that this could be my rainbow. I'm having similar symptoms to when I was pregnant with dd so fingers crossed! Will probably do another ic later today and I'm not sure about tomorrow. I have 2 digis and a frer, I think I'll probably use my last frer. Please please please let this be a shbfp


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh Annie that sound so promising. Pics! :)


----------



## Conina

Ooh Annie that sounds great!! Fx for you.

AFM, AF has finally left (I think). Last cycle I went on spotting for ages which in hindsight I think delayed ovulation. Hopefully if she has stopped properly things will be more normal this cycle. So fingers crossed it won't be a 6 week cycle!!


----------



## Wishing89

Yay Anniebobs. Post a pic when you do your FRER! x


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm tempted to do the frer today but I chucked out my fmu as soon as I dipped the ic. It'd be a waste to do it today wouldn't it. I will wait!


----------



## Conina

Oh you're so patient - so unusual round here! :haha:


----------



## Anniebobs

Conina said:


> Oh you're so patient - so unusual round here! :haha:

Haha I'm so tempted!! But then I'd probably end up having to buy another pack of frer!


----------



## Wishing89

Do it!!! ;) if you have a line on an ic you will def have a nice line on a FRER no matter what time of day! x


----------



## Anniebobs

Arghh you lot are a bad influence... but I'm glad you are! Send me some sticky healthy baby vibes, I am so ready for my rainbow!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0392.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Soanxious

Congratulations!!!! :D Stick baby stick!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Wishing89

YAAAY Anniebobs! That's awesome! Sending you all the sticky vibes I can muster!!!! Now you can use your digital for confirmation whenever you're ready :) I'm such a POASaholic he he he. But again congratulations x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Wooohhoooo :happydance:

SHBFP here we come!! Congratulations Anniebobs :)


----------



## Anniebobs

When do you think a digi would work? My husband does not believe in faint lines and needs to be shown!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I think it will work now, it did with me everytime though


----------



## Angelbaby_01

What is your EDD Anniebobs? :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh god don't tempt me! I'm already gonna be doing an ic each time I go to the loo, now I'll have the digis tempting me too!

It should be 29th November, so would be my second November due date (DD was supposed to be the 3rd Nov but came 15th Oct on DHs birthday). I REALLY hope this is it. I was slowly going insane after 12 months trying.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

:test::test:

I am sure you will get a positive already on digi. I got mine with DD on 10dpo in the evening and with the last one at 11dpo in the evening. :)

:dust:


----------



## Wishing89

Ha ha angelbaby you're as bad as me. I have no idea when a digi works. They aren't as sensitive as FRER are they? I usually save digis for fmu just in case but you do have 2!! He he he


----------



## Conina

Yay Annie :happydance: :happydance:!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Wishing89 said:


> Ha ha angelbaby you're as bad as me. I have no idea when a digi works. They aren't as sensitive as FRER are they? I usually save digis for fmu just in case but you do have 2!! He he he

They are not as sensitive for some ladies, but for me they worked. I got my beta tests at 11dpo and 12dpo with my first and last pregnancies and they were 53 and 79 at that point, so I just made it in to the cb digi category. Funny thing is that blue dye strips only show positive at 6 weeks for me and I only have a line as dark as the control at 6 weeks with pink dye. With pink dye I have very faint lines. Lighter than leinzlove's avatar. So so weird!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Annie: Looks wonderful! Congrats!!! :) x


----------



## Rickles

Congrats Annie! xx


----------



## Conina

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Wishing89 said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha angelbaby you're as bad as me. I have no idea when a digi works. They aren't as sensitive as FRER are they? I usually save digis for fmu just in case but you do have 2!! He he he
> 
> They are not as sensitive for some ladies, but for me they worked. I got my beta tests at 11dpo and 12dpo with my first and last pregnancies and they were 53 and 79 at that point, so I just made it in to the cb digi category. Funny thing is that blue dye strips only show positive at 6 weeks for me and I only have a line as dark as the control at 6 weeks with pink dye. With pink dye I have very faint lines. Lighter than leinzlove's avatar. So so weird!!Click to expand...

Spoken like a true POASaholic!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Conina said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing89 said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha angelbaby you're as bad as me. I have no idea when a digi works. They aren't as sensitive as FRER are they? I usually save digis for fmu just in case but you do have 2!! He he he
> 
> They are not as sensitive for some ladies, but for me they worked. I got my beta tests at 11dpo and 12dpo with my first and last pregnancies and they were 53 and 79 at that point, so I just made it in to the cb digi category. Funny thing is that blue dye strips only show positive at 6 weeks for me and I only have a line as dark as the control at 6 weeks with pink dye. With pink dye I have very faint lines. Lighter than leinzlove's avatar. So so weird!!Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true POASaholic!!Click to expand...

Haha true! With DD I used 5 frer's and 3 digis, with my first loss 5 frers and 1 digi, with my last pregnancy 1 digi, 1 ic and 1 frer and with my previous cycle I wasted 7 different brand frers. I am nuts and that is where I decided that I will test a week after a missed period with one frer and one digi. It's getting expensive!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I know we have ladies on here that use close to 20 a cycle. Hehe


----------



## Leinzlove

I've probably used atleast $150 in 9 months. And this month about $80 and that's with having IC.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies can I join here, I will be testing beginning of April we had a loss march 1st and started trying as soon as the bleeding stopped.

Sorry for all your losses xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies can I join here, I will be testing beginning of April we had a loss march 1st and started trying as soon as the bleeding stopped.
> 
> Sorry for all your losses xxx

Hi Mummy to be!

You are welcome :)

I am sorry for your loss and hope you will get a shbfp soon :hugs:


----------



## Kyliem87

Evening ladies :coffee:

How are we all doing? I'm 8DPO today - negative test this morning :dohh:

I knew it would be but its helped get another day towards 10DPO! lol

:flow:


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Mummy! I'm sorry for your loss. I can't wait for you to get your BFP!!! Come on Rainbow!

Kylie: Eeeek! I hope this month is it! How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## Laylagirl

Ladies i just tested with frer....bfp.... I wasnt supposed to test till tomorrow. But im shock....cuz i have NO CM.... dont i need that to sustain a pregnancy? Cuz wouldnt that mean im not producing progesterone?


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Uh no... your CM doesn't matter. It usually doesn't start the mucus plug until 6 weeks or so. Its different for all women and pregnancies. I had lots more with my first pregnancy than the ones after.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats laylagirl. You're def producing progesterone for your babe to have implanted! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Wishing89

Congratulations laylagirl! x


----------



## Laylagirl

Thanks ladies.....im feeling a little bit better.... Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kylie, can't wait to hear about your shbfp!! :)

Layla, congretulations girl!! H&H 9 months to you and pray this one being a shbfp! Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jenren, Anniebobs and Layla what is your EDD? :)


----------



## jelly tots

Hi, can I join?
Af is due Mother's Day but think I might hold off testing until a few days later.
This is my 4th cycle since my mmc at 12 weeks end of August. Due date has been and gone last week so over the hardest part.
Currently cd76 5dpo, cbfm finally gave me my peak reading, also my first truly positive opk in a long while.
No idea why this cycle has been so much longer than my usual 38days but now ov'd I'm holding off going back to the dr for investigation until get an answer the end of next week.
Also had a week of random spotting the week before af was due in february so totally confused.
Anyhow the last few days had increased cm and some dull aches low down. I know too early for anything else but it seems my body has finally kicked into gear.

Hope everyone is well, congrats on the bfps so far, fx we get many more x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Congratulations laylagirl! 

Thanks ladies, I'm so excited to be here. Hope we all get our SHBFP real soon

:happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

jelly tots said:


> Hi, can I join?
> Af is due Mother's Day but think I might hold off testing until a few days later.
> This is my 4th cycle since my mmc at 12 weeks end of August. Due date has been and gone last week so over the hardest part.
> Currently cd76 5dpo, cbfm finally gave me my peak reading, also my first truly positive opk in a long while.
> No idea why this cycle has been so much longer than my usual 38days but now ov'd I'm holding off going back to the dr for investigation until get an answer the end of next week.
> Also had a week of random spotting the week before af was due in february so totally confused.
> Anyhow the last few days had increased cm and some dull aches low down. I know too early for anything else but it seems my body has finally kicked into gear.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, congrats on the bfps so far, fx we get many more x

So sorry for your loss. Fingers tightly crossed for your BFP real soon xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

jelly tots said:


> Hi, can I join?
> Af is due Mother's Day but think I might hold off testing until a few days later.
> This is my 4th cycle since my mmc at 12 weeks end of August. Due date has been and gone last week so over the hardest part.
> Currently cd76 5dpo, cbfm finally gave me my peak reading, also my first truly positive opk in a long while.
> No idea why this cycle has been so much longer than my usual 38days but now ov'd I'm holding off going back to the dr for investigation until get an answer the end of next week.
> Also had a week of random spotting the week before af was due in february so totally confused.
> Anyhow the last few days had increased cm and some dull aches low down. I know too early for anything else but it seems my body has finally kicked into gear.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, congrats on the bfps so far, fx we get many more x

Hi Jelly Tots! :)

Welcome!

I am so sorry for your loss and hope you will get a Mothersday SHBFP :)

Xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Jelly I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to pass the due date and not be pregnant. I lost my 1st angel the same time as you, mmc at 13 weeks in Aug. I then had 2 early mc / chemicals and yesterday I got my bfp. Praying it's a sticky one. Hopefully you'll get yours this month too. 

Angel my due date is 29th November, I got a 1-2 on a digi today so praying this is my rainbow!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Anniebobs I am so excited for you! Pic! :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks I'm so excited. Good progression on my ics too! Pic:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Conina

Perfect Annie!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lovely Annie! :)


----------



## Soanxious

Lovely tests Annie :D

So sorry to hear that Jelly tots :hugs: hopefully you will soon get your SHBFP :)

AFM the :witch: is due any moment im having bad AF cramps so Im out this month.. so will be testing April.. this is my 3rd normal cycle since sept after losing my lo's and I had forgotten what it was like to have a normal cycle.. hopefully my body needed a break and is preparing my womb nicely for Aprils SHBFP :D 

Congratulations to all the others that have got BFP's this month.. lovely to see so many listed.. Good luck!! and to the rest of us TTC :dust:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Soanxious I am sorry that af arrived, but I al glad on the other hand for a normal cycle for you. Fx for an April SHBFP. Xxx


----------



## Dani0912

Hi all just wondered of I could join!  
Currently 5 days late and trying to hold out not to test! 
Was going to test Saturday morning which will be a whole week! 
Have had 5th miscarriages so very nervous about getting a positive but want it so bad as well! 
So tired at the moment and feel a bit Icky in the mornings but worried it's in my head!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Dani!

You are welcome!

I am sorry for your losses and hope you are pregnant with a SHBFP. Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

FX for you Dani :D be exciting to see results.. a lot of SHBFP in this room :D

Angel it's due any day.. in agony.. BFN on tests so I know she is on her way.. this will be my 1st full month of charting too.. so hoping to see some nice positives next month :D xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Aww, I am sorry. I know the feeling of getting BFN's, that was me last week :( af is busy leaving, but now I have to sit out until hubby returns.

I hope we both will get an April SHBFP :) xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Soanxious sorry about the bfns. Hope you and angel both get your shbfps next month!

Dani how have you held out that long? I'm not due till the weekend :haha: are you normally regular? You must have a sticky little baby in there.


----------



## Soanxious

I am not due till weekend either but had to test.. Dani is obviously not a poas addict like us :haha:

Hey if we get SHBFP in April that means..... CHRISTMAS BABIES!!!!! I had my 1st daughter on Dec 27th :D I went into labour on Christmas eve..


----------



## Dani0912

Thanks all!! 
Have no clue I think it's because I'm scared for the answer! Currently waiting on bloods from last week as under a specialist for recurrent miscarriages! May have a blood clotting problem! I'm normally every 28 days so was just Saturday just gone! Think is I've been using the clear blue fertility monitor and this month I didn't by egg symbol so just went with the flow! Fingers and toes crossed! X


----------



## Dani0912

Trust me I normally test day after if no sign lol


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Soanxious said:


> I am not due till weekend either but had to test.. Dani is obviously not a poas addict like us :haha:
> 
> Hey if we get SHBFP in April that means..... CHRISTMAS BABIES!!!!! I had my 1st daughter on Dec 27th :D I went into labour on Christmas eve..

I will be happy for you all. I just remembered that I most probably will be getting a Jan 2015 baby since I am suppose to ov late april again when hubby is home so will test in May. I just hope it works out that way.

My DD is born on the 19th of December :) and she gets spoiled for a week!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I have my fingers crossed for you Dani. Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Dani0912 said:


> Thanks all!!
> Have no clue I think it's because I'm scared for the answer! Currently waiting on bloods from last week as under a specialist for recurrent miscarriages! May have a blood clotting problem! I'm normally every 28 days so was just Saturday just gone! Think is I've been using the clear blue fertility monitor and this month I didn't by egg symbol so just went with the flow! Fingers and toes crossed! X

Im off to see my consultant April 10th for same reason.. I have had 3 in a row.. I was hoping I would get pg this month and she would be able to watch me closely but not the case.. Now I have to pray she will help me,, the thing is my consultant is a miserable woman and not nice.. and I am old... 41.. and I have 3 children from a previous marriage so she may think that is enough and to stop wasting nhs money :( in fact im almost too scared to goto my appt as she was horrid when I saw her 18 months ago for heavy periods...


----------



## Anniebobs

Soanxious said:


> Dani0912 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all!!
> Have no clue I think it's because I'm scared for the answer! Currently waiting on bloods from last week as under a specialist for recurrent miscarriages! May have a blood clotting problem! I'm normally every 28 days so was just Saturday just gone! Think is I've been using the clear blue fertility monitor and this month I didn't by egg symbol so just went with the flow! Fingers and toes crossed! X
> 
> Im off to see my consultant April 10th for same reason.. I have had 3 in a row.. I was hoping I would get pg this month and she would be able to watch me closely but not the case.. Now I have to pray she will help me,, the thing is my consultant is a miserable woman and not nice.. and I am old... 41.. and I have 3 children from a previous marriage so she may think that is enough and to stop wasting nhs money :( in fact im almost too scared to goto my appt as she was horrid when I saw her 18 months ago for heavy periods...Click to expand...

You should change doctors if she won't do the tests. My doctor ran blood tests after my third mc. The most likely issue is a blood clotting problem but I didn't have that, so the doctor thinks it was just some crappy luck. This is my first cycle after finding out the results were negative. If this one ends in mc then DH will be undergoing testing too, even though we have dd.


----------



## Dani0912

Anniebobs said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani0912 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all!!
> Have no clue I think it's because I'm scared for the answer! Currently waiting on bloods from last week as under a specialist for recurrent miscarriages! May have a blood clotting problem! I'm normally every 28 days so was just Saturday just gone! Think is I've been using the clear blue fertility monitor and this month I didn't by egg symbol so just went with the flow! Fingers and toes crossed! X
> 
> Im off to see my consultant April 10th for same reason.. I have had 3 in a row.. I was hoping I would get pg this month and she would be able to watch me closely but not the case.. Now I have to pray she will help me,, the thing is my consultant is a miserable woman and not nice.. and I am old... 41.. and I have 3 children from a previous marriage so she may think that is enough and to stop wasting nhs money :( in fact im almost too scared to goto my appt as she was horrid when I saw her 18 months ago for heavy periods...Click to expand...
> 
> You should change doctors if she won't do the tests. My doctor ran blood tests after my third mc. The most likely issue is a blood clotting problem but I didn't have that, so the doctor thinks it was just some crappy luck. This is my first cycle after finding out the results were negative. If this one ends in mc then DH will be undergoing testing too, even though we have dd.Click to expand...

I have been trying for 3 years now and after the last miscarriage I just would not take no for an answer to get help! I dont have any children yet myself. 
We have had so many tests and all neg so this is the final one! I would change doctors as there is no way you should be treated like that! :-( 

If my bloods come back normal them I'm bring sent to st marys London to try and get some answer! Hopefully I have my positive test before then!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Both I am going to ask my gp to refer me to another consultant if I do not get professional service.. Annie have you been taking aspirin? I have since my mc 4 weeks ago... hope everything works out for you... x

My son has 2 children from a previous relationship too so I know his sperm is ok.

Dani im really hoping you get your baby soon x


----------



## Anniebobs

Soanxious said:


> Thanks Both I am going to ask my gp to refer me to another consultant if I do not get professional service.. Annie have you been taking aspirin? I have since my mc 4 weeks ago... hope everything works out for you... x
> 
> My son has 2 children from a previous relationship too so I know his sperm is ok.
> 
> Dani im really hoping you get your baby soon x

No since my blood tests all came back clear for the blood clotting disorders there's no need to take aspirin. Think some doctors suggest it as a precaution if you haven't had the testing done.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd change Dr.'s too. I think 1 loss is way to many. How are your cycles? Do you have a short LP.

I did... And I've had 4 early losses all before 5+4 in the last 6 months. I went to my Dr. at the beginning of this month. I told him about the losses and the trouble and he just said it was a factor of my age and to keep trying. If I had another he'd refer me to a specialist.

I told him about my LP and everything. How I'd have BFP's and AF would arrive with them still blaring positive...

So, this month I took matters upon myself. I bought OTC progesterone cream and B6 and so far PERFECT!


----------



## jelly tots

Thanks everyone, went to boots and stocked up on frer as bogof deal on them at the moment. So all prepared, decided to not bother with ic's as test way too early and drive myself demented.

Congrats anniebobs, think I've seen you elsewhere on here, but fab news and gives us hope

Soanxious sorry af is imminent, fx for the next cycle


----------



## Soanxious

My cycles are normally 28 days.. I am 41 mind... but had 3 healthy children when I was younger.. all mine are before 6 weeks too... does anyone know where we can buy progesterone cream in uk? I am willing to try anything...


----------



## Leinzlove

My cycles were also 28 days but, I didn't O until CD18-20 and AF would show after only 8-10 days.

I don't know where you can buy it in the UK. As for children, I've had 2 in the last 3 years and it still happened to me.

I hope you have your rainbow super fast SoAnxious! :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

This is the first cycle I am doing opk and charting temps... so im not sure if its all correct... I didnt think to carry on opk's... today I have such bad cramping and feel so sick with headaches.. I have a cheap ic test that came up :bfn: so I can't be pregnant..think AF is due soon.. I had a chemical on 22nd Feb so not sure what my cycle should be like. >confused< will keep a look out for that cream xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I had chemicals 4 months out of 6. :( The cycles after were always normal. I'm so sorry for your losses hun. :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

So sorry for your losses too hun and thank you :hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

I have a friend who bought some progesterone cream, she got hers from holland and Barrett. I think they've got their offer on at the moment too.

My cycles after my chemical were normal, in fact it went down to 28 days from my usual 34 and the cycle after I conceived my monkey. it was only after my mmc it changed but that was because I was still testing positive three weeks later so think the hormones mucked everything up. Then they went to a usual 36/38 days until this cycle. Cd77 and counting :/


----------



## jelly tots

She's just told me there are two types, one with oestrogen and one without so make sure you pick the right one


----------



## tillyttc

Ok I caved this morning was awake very early 4am and thought I would treat my self to a test lol 9dpo with five days to go ! Faint line eeek so I waited 3 hours and have done another got another line just abit darker eeeek not gonna call it my bfp till I get the word pregnant on digi and wont do that till after af is due . Xx


----------



## jelly tots

A very cautious yey! Fx that bean sticks and you get that 'pregnant' on the digi :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Tilly it is so exciting, can't wait for that pregnant word!! :) congratulations!


----------



## tillyttc

Iam so nervous I feel sick cant wait for 10 am will test again lol god ive been so good up to now ! But just want to use them all just to see lol . Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Haha I can imagine and eventhough I have all good intentions on waiting next time, I know I would probably cave in. So poas away because we here on bnb will support you! :)

I believe you will have shbfp!! :)


----------



## tillyttc

Shbfp ?


----------



## Wishing89

Tilly it's a sticky healthy big fat positive he he shbfp!&#55357;&#56832; 

Congratulations post pics!!


----------



## Soanxious

Omg tilly!!! I told you the other day!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: WOO HOO!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! XX


----------



## Anniebobs

Fantastic news Tilly!! This is turning out to be a very lucky thread! I'm sure those who haven't got bfps this month will get them in April (or May angel) :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Tilly! :) x Woooooo!!! :)

Annie: Loving the new ticker, bump buddy! :) x


----------



## Anniebobs

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats Tilly! :) x Woooooo!!! :)
> 
> Annie: Loving the new ticker, bump buddy! :) x

Thanks I've decided to stay positive this time. I AM having a baby this year (please stick please stick please stick)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm with you... It's going to be a long first tri. But we got this!


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya girlies, I have posted a poll for people that have got pregnant, I want to know what can help us that are TTC, can you spread the word for everyone that votes may help another to conceive.. :hugs: to all pregnant and TTC may we all get our Rainbows and Mini us :baby: 

Please click link below V

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ive-gels-helped-you-get-bfp.html#post32079407


----------



## Soanxious

I messed the other header on the vote, I have set up a proper one and added an extra vote if people want to add to it it would be great xx

Link Below V
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-soft-cups-lubricants-helped-you-get-bfp.html


----------



## Soanxious

Its ok.. first one is working again now LOL

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ive-gels-helped-you-get-bfp.html#post32079407


----------



## Kyliem87

Possible BFP! 

10DPO today ladies but this was taken OUT of the time frame so trying not to get my hopes up. Today is 9 weeks since my MMC surgery so crossing absolutely everything!

:flow:
 



Attached Files:







Possible-2.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 6









Possible-1.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Anniebobs

Looks very promising Kylie, I think that's the start of your bfp!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

it looks beautiful kylie and as above I think it's the start of a shbfp :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Looks SHBFP to me!! Congrats!!!


----------



## confuzion

Oooh! Looks good kylie! Can't wait for a new test :D


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I actually see it better in the test than out and it looks like a great line.


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree... Looks just like mine at 10dpo. :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

How is everyone doing? There is a few ladies I haven't heard from in a while and hope you are okay. xxx


----------



## jelly tots

Fab Kylie, defo looks like the start of your shbfp :)


The last hour I've been getting a sharp then just there pain very low on right side near the middle, almost behind the bone. Panicked me for a minute but just hoping is trapped gas. Only 6 dpo so can't be anything baby related


----------



## RaeChay

Hi there, can I join? I'm on cd1 today, will be testing mid-April. I had a loss in December, you can see my journal for more info if you wish :)

also - kylie that looks like a bfp to me !


----------



## Angelbaby_01

RaeChay said:


> Hi there, can I join? I'm on cd1 today, will be testing mid-April. I had a loss in December, you can see my journal for more info if you wish :)
> 
> also - kylie that looks like a bfp to me !

Welcome RaeChay :flower:

I had my loss in December as well and still hope for a rainbow.

i hope you get a SHBFP in April (sticky healthy bfp) :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Tilly and Kylie I can't wait to add you to the SHBFP list! :happydance:


----------



## Soanxious

Im CD1 so will be testing mid April :) x


----------



## Wishing89

Welcome raechay! 

That does look promising kylie but how long out of the timeframe is it taken? I'm only asking because while I LOVE my frer when out of the timeframe I have has some horrible evaps. Have you got anymore left? I soooo hope it's the start of your shbfp though xxx


----------



## tillyttc

hi angelbaby cant sleep here did another test this morning line was stronger I think as soon as I get that lovely word pregnant plz add me will let you know asap lol feel a bit crappy this morning feel sick in my throat not sure if that's just nerves though lol . xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I can't wait Tilly :) and us poas addicts want to see lines :)


----------



## live_in_hope

hey lovely ladies :wave: i had my hormone blood tests yesterday at 7dpo so i will find out next fri whether i suffer with low progesterone or not....if i get my bfp before then and the vitbs help with my luteal phase, will i miscarry if i have got low progesterone? Like straight away? Or if i get my bfp, then find out friday its low, will i be able to take progesterone then or will it be too late? :cry: xx


----------



## dan-o

Chemical for me. :(

Cd1 today, and properly TTC this month, so next test day 15th April approx!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry the :witch: showed, ladies! :hugs: May this brand new cycle bring your SHBFP! Lots of :dust:!

Tilly: Eeeeek!!! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

live_in_hope said:


> hey lovely ladies :wave: i had my hormone blood tests yesterday at 7dpo so i will find out next fri whether i suffer with low progesterone or not....if i get my bfp before then and the vitbs help with my luteal phase, will i miscarry if i have got low progesterone? Like straight away? Or if i get my bfp, then find out friday its low, will i be able to take progesterone then or will it be too late? :cry: xx

Hunny, please ask leinzlove because she got her bfp now and use progestorone cream and use vitamin B6. She can give you all the advice or go have a look in her journal :) I am sure she won't mind.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

dan-o said:


> Chemical for me. :(
> 
> Cd1 today, and properly TTC this month, so next test day 15th April approx!!

Oh no, I am so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Kylie I inverted your test for you, it looks good, :D
 



Attached Files:







postingforsomeone.png
File size: 135.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soanxious

A lot of us at same time then? yay!

Tilly its all sounding promising hun :hugs: x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Soanxious said:


> Kylie I inverted your test for you, it looks good, :D

I really think this is positive :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It seems like April may be the month for most then since we are all together. But may I be lucky in May :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Dan-O: I'm sorry for your loss. I overlooked that part and got excited about your April testing. :hugs:

liveinhope: I'd just go with what the Dr.'s say at this point. I don't think it will be to late. But, I don't know... I just use progesterone that's OTC.


----------



## tillyttc

I my shbfp on clearblue digi 1-2 weeks about 5 mins ago now I believe it yippee lets hope this one chuffin sticks . Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Angelbaby_01 said:


> It seems like April may be the month for most then since we are all together. But may I be lucky in May :)

Angel I really FX hope that May is the month for you :) x


----------



## RaeChay

random-ish question: does anyone know if (and where) you can buy just the applicators for pre-seed? I seem to run out of applicators before I run out of lube. #TTCproblems (lol)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

tillyttc said:


> I my shbfp on clearblue digi 1-2 weeks about 5 mins ago now I believe it yippee lets hope this one chuffin sticks . Xx

Congratulations on your SHBFP!! H&H 9 months to you :) 

Xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

RaeChay said:


> random-ish question: does anyone know if (and where) you can buy just the applicators for pre-seed? I seem to run out of applicators before I run out of lube. #TTCproblems (lol)

I sadly have no idea, but hope some of the other ladies can help. 

Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

as for the applicators I am getting a baby oral syringe for my conception plus to put it in as it will be easier and cheaper than buying them refilled :D


----------



## live_in_hope

Leinzlove said:


> liveinhope: I'd just go with what the Dr.'s say at this point. I don't think it will be to late. But, I don't know... I just use progesterone that's OTC.

thank you! I was so worried that if i got a bfp at 11dpo on tues then i would miscarry by the time i saw the doctor on friday x


----------



## confuzion

congrats tilly!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Tilly! <3

livinhope: Progesterone starts working right away. So, the minute you start using it... It works.


----------



## Soanxious

what is a normal progesterone level for around 11-13 DPO? when I was last pregnant I had my bloods taken at 11-13 DPO my Progesterone was 26.5 I mc 3 days later. my HCG was only 48


----------



## RaeChay

I think over 20 is supposed to be good for progesterone level. But I learned that from someone else's journal...best to ask your doc I guess.


----------



## confuzion

I was told they like to see it at about 20 or above also.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kylie have you tested again? Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats Tilly! <3
> 
> livinhope: Progesterone starts working right away. So, the minute you start using it... It works.

fab, thank you!!!:thumbup: i did a cheeky test today, only because i had such sore boobs yeaterday which never happens and my temp was still up today. I wasnt surprised to see a bfn at 9dpo...to be honest i will be happy just to see my lp be longer than 10days as its my first month on vitb complex and hoefully theres no nasty surprises in my bloods which i will find out on fri xx


----------



## Maisypie

Hi can I join, I had a mc in January and this is my third cycle since. My DH and I have been trying for almost 3 years for our first and we fell preggers in Nov. 13 but it ended in January at 10 weeks. 
I am on my first cycle of clomid since the mc and am ovulating today or tomorrow (bad ov cramps today) So my test day would be April 6 or 7.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Maisypie,

You are welcome and I have my fingers crossed for an April shbfp for you. I am sorry for your loss.

Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Good Luck Maisy, hope you get your BFP this cycle :D


----------



## jelly tots

Morning, hope everyone had a good weekend.
9dpo and cd80 for me today, had achey boobs all weekend which I normally don't have at all. Also had dull aches and some cramping low down weds/Thurs/fri but didn't have anything over the weekend. Well apart from the odd twinge when I was playing with my little monkey or squatting down to put him in the wrap.
Think I'm going to test Saturday when I'm 14dpo and if negative will register at a new doctors near my new job. My current one won't do anything until I've been ttc a year since the mc. She wasn't even bothered about the fact I'm on an unexplained extra long cycle even though they have been regular up to now before and after the mc. Frustrating isn't the word.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

jelly tots said:


> Morning, hope everyone had a good weekend.
> 9dpo and cd80 for me today, had achey boobs all weekend which I normally don't have at all. Also had dull aches and some cramping low down weds/Thurs/fri but didn't have anything over the weekend. Well apart from the odd twinge when I was playing with my little monkey or squatting down to put him in the wrap.
> Think I'm going to test Saturday when I'm 14dpo and if negative will register at a new doctors near my new job. My current one won't do anything until I've been ttc a year since the mc. She wasn't even bothered about the fact I'm on an unexplained extra long cycle even though they have been regular up to now before and after the mc. Frustrating isn't the word.

I hope it means a rainbow is busy cooking and not af on the way. I totally agree that if it's not a bfp then go see your doctor. I hope for a SHBFP rather. :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Thats not right Jellytots, you think they would see you because of your long cycle, hope you find some good Dr's, but in the meantime hope its a nice BFP thats going to show this weekend :D


----------



## live_in_hope

af came today, cd45, 10dpo so a sorry 9 day LP for me :cry: at doctors friday for blood test reults... Fingers crossed there is something wrong then we can know what to do to fix it.... I will be more upset if they come back clear coz then I wont know whats up with me :cry: xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

live_in_hope said:


> af came today, cd45, 10dpo so a sorry 9 day LP for me :cry: at doctors friday for blood test reults... Fingers crossed there is something wrong then we can know what to do to fix it.... I will be more upset if they come back clear coz then I wont know whats up with me :cry: xx

Oh no. I am so sorry hun :hugs: From what I have learned lately it seems that you need progestorone? Hopefully you will get the right answers on Friday and I have my fingers crossed for an April SHBFP for you. :flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you :hugs: i really think its progesterone too! The bvits didnt help my lp, was only taking 50mg so will up them to 100mg for this cycle...i conceived last april so itl be nice if i do get my jan baby afterall and i had a gail prediction that said april too, so hopefully next month will be my month :thumbup: xx


----------



## jelly tots

Thanks everyone, will just have to wait and see what this week brings.
Got other things to focus on to take my mind off it, baking my first ever commissioned cake, got my last week at this current job next week, it's coming up to month end and I'm learning to crochet. So all busy busy which is good.

Liveinhope - sorry to read af has come earlier than expected. Hopefully it is something easily sorted. I've been searching online myself about progesterone and it seems it differs on levels on each cycle with most people. Fx it was just a blip if that is the cause and all will be on track from now on


----------



## Soanxious

Does Angus Castus help?


----------



## live_in_hope

jelly tots said:


> Thanks everyone, will just have to wait and see what this week brings.
> Got other things to focus on to take my mind off it, baking my first ever commissioned cake, got my last week at this current job next week, it's coming up to month end and I'm learning to crochet. So all busy busy which is good.
> 
> Liveinhope - sorry to read af has come earlier than expected. Hopefully it is something easily sorted. I've been searching online myself about progesterone and it seems it differs on levels on each cycle with most people. Fx it was just a blip if that is the cause and all will be on track from now on

thanks hunny, i really hope so too! I had my gallbladder removed in nov and its been since then that my cycles have become unpredictable and ive read that there is a relationship between hormone balances and the gallbladder, including thyroid function so ive had all that tested too! I really really hoe its nothing too serious, i had a hell of a year with my gallbladder and then my miscarriage then i spent nost of the year waiting for my op so i could start ttc again and now ive got squiffy cycles :wacko: x

Ooh good luck with the cake! Wow you do seem busy! Good luck with it all!x


----------



## jelly tots

I had my gallbladder out when monkey was 8 weeks old, bloody painful and still getting phantom gallbladder syndrome now. I also have a borderline under active thyroid but that runs in the family. Have heard about the thyroid link but after having monkey didn't think it affected me. I get it tested every year though and will be going on thyroxine this time if not got any better.
Thanks, I'm a hobby baker and do them for friends and work but really nervous with this being a proper order so to speak. Not making any money, she's giving me the ingredients. Got to stay on the right side of the taxman.


----------



## live_in_hope

jelly tots said:


> I had my gallbladder out when monkey was 8 weeks old, bloody painful and still getting phantom gallbladder syndrome now. I also have a borderline under active thyroid but that runs in the family. Have heard about the thyroid link but after having monkey didn't think it affected me. I get it tested every year though and will be going on thyroxine this time if not got any better.
> Thanks, I'm a hobby baker and do them for friends and work but really nervous with this being a proper order so to speak. Not making any money, she's giving me the ingredients. Got to stay on the right side of the taxman.

hmmm, interesting!! Thyroid probs run in my family on both sides, so ive always made a point of getting it checked regularly. Then when i started getting gallbladder probs, the doctor originally said i was too young and didnt fit the typical criteria...how wrong was he! Then my mum decides to tell me that she and both her sisters all had their gallbladders removed in their 20s too and its her sisters that have the thyroid probs! So it seems highly possible that im destined for the same :dohh: i dont know what the symptoms are of thyroid probs? Guess im doing the right thing in having my bloods done :thumbup: I could just eat a scrummy cake right now...being cd1, I could scoff a whole one to myself and feel no shame :rofl: and without a gallbladder to give me jip afterwards, its a winwin! :haha: xx


----------



## jelly tots

hmmm, interesting!! Thyroid probs run in my family on both sides, so ive always made a point of getting it checked regularly. Then when i started getting gallbladder probs, the doctor originally said i was too young and didnt fit the typical criteria...how wrong was he! Then my mum decides to tell me that she and both her sisters all had their gallbladders removed in their 20s too and its her sisters that have the thyroid probs! So it seems highly possible that im destined for the same :dohh: i dont know what the symptoms are of thyroid probs? Guess im doing the right thing in having my bloods done :thumbup: I could just eat a scrummy cake right now...being cd1, I could scoff a whole one to myself and feel no shame :rofl: and without a gallbladder to give me jip afterwards, its a winwin! :haha: xx[/QUOTE]

Hmm when I had mine out the specialist said that it's very common in younger people when they have been pregnant so that's not true, also my bestie has just been diagnosed with gallstones after having two attacks this last week. Don't think it has anything to do with thyroid though, that's a seperate issue as no-one else in my family has had their gallbladder out. Talking about cake I'm currently tucking into a lovely kirsch and chocolate cherry gateau/torte jobby :)


----------



## Soanxious

Vitex or Angus castus is very good at getting your cycles back on track, if you google it you should hopefully get some good advice, I was told by a midwife about it as it helped her and 3 of her older friends to conceive by getting a normal cycle back. I have been taking it since November and got pregnant Jan and feb, unfortunately both CP's but still managed to get pregnant x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I can't join you ladies in the convo because I don't have much experience, but love to learn. How bad that some of you had your galbladder removed. But looking at the cake talk it doesn't seem to bad either. :)

Afm - I have my first ever sticky cm since ttc the 2nd bubba. Haven't even had that before with my last pregnancy. My cp was low mostly and very dry, so wonder how I managed to get pregnant in the first place. I am cd12 with NO spotting, loads of creamy/ewcm/sticky cm so I am entering a NORMAL fertile period woohooo!! I am tempted to buy opks to make sure, but they are so expensive to just buy if not using them iykwim ;) I must say that I believe it's the b-complex because I felt my body changed a few days after I started taking it. :)


----------



## jelly tots

Soanxious said:


> Vitex or Angus castus is very good at getting your cycles back on track, if you google it you should hopefully get some good advice, I was told by a midwife about it as it helped her and 3 of her older friends to conceive by getting a normal cycle back. I have been taking it since November and got pregnant Jan and feb, unfortunately both CP's but still managed to get pregnant x

Thanks for the advice, but I'm one of those who doesn't like taking tablets etc. so I tend to stay away from anything like that until I have it proven that I need it. I don't even take painkillers unless I really need them. This is the only irregular cycle I've had since having monkey and the miscarriage so will see what happens. I've been under a lot of stress and upset lately so thinking that could be the main reason why. It's good it's worked for your friends though



Angelbaby_01 said:


> I can't join you ladies in the convo because I don't have much experience, but love to learn. How bad that some of you had your galbladder removed. But looking at the cake talk it doesn't seem to bad either. :)
> 
> Afm - I have my first ever sticky cm since ttc the 2nd bubba. Haven't even had that before with my last pregnancy. My cp was low mostly and very dry, so wonder how I managed to get pregnant in the first place. I am cd12 with NO spotting, loads of creamy/ewcm/sticky cm so I am entering a NORMAL fertile period woohooo!! I am tempted to buy opks to make sure, but they are so expensive to just buy if not using them iykwim ;) I must say that I believe it's the b-complex because I felt my body changed a few days after I started taking it. :)

That's fab, fx it's all working as it should be. Do you not get opk's off eBay or amazon? I get about 50 (half opk half hpt) for £3 on there so satisfies all poas addictions lol.
Are you using preseed to help? I don't always get ewcm and used it when I conceived monkey. Although this cycle is first time I had ewcm properly. What is b complex, vitamin b6? Have heard that can help with fertility and can reduce risk of miscarriage. It's in my multivitamin anyways so hopefully I'm covered.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It's added on top of my pre-natals. I believe it help me keep DD because I took it then as well. It's all the type of B-vitamins in one and mine have folic acid and vitamin E in as well. 

I can buy the opks, but where I am the delivery fee and tax would be added and will make it more than you pay. It comes from the US and I am in South Africa. I know one lady on here who buys hers from ebay.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh thats a nightmare not being able to get items sent to you because its so costly :(


----------



## Pinkerton5

2nd month ttc!!!! I'm excited and nervous! Have to wait until next Friday for af hopefully she does not arrive!!!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Pinkerton5 said:


> 2nd month ttc!!!! I'm excited and nervous! Have to wait until next Friday for af hopefully she does not arrive!!!!!

Hi Pinkerton :hi:

Welcome and hope you will enjoy our company :)

Are you charting, temping or using opks? I hope you get your SHBFP ;)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

How is everyone doing? <3


----------



## tillyttc

Hi angelbaby all good at this end got my first app next thurs cant wait bb are killing and thre my guts up this morning lol its wonderful ! My test lines got super dark even darker than the control today ! Feel abit crampy but think thats normal ! Would be sick every day for nine months if I knew it would sick and be happy about it lol hows things with you ? Xx


----------



## mummaof2bumps

I will be testing at some point this week. I am a test addict, but I am not yet ready for the disappointment if it is a BFN. I am on CD 37 and have had 3 30 day cycles since my MC in October! Hope this is the lucky month for me:). Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Good Luck Pinkerton :)

Tilly Im still so excited for you... just had this instant feeling you were as soon as you had implantation bleed.. Im hoping you upload bump pics :D

Angelbaby all okish here..just had worse AF since last yr, so heavy maybe its my bodies way of getting my womb nice n cosy for new baby in two weeks.. FX.. can't wait till your testing for SHBFP too :D

Mumma I really hope its a SHBFP for you too 

Hugs to all TTC and Hugs to all those pregnant ladies n babies in tums xxxx


----------



## tillyttc

I couldn't even manage to upload ff chart lol I do have pic on my phone but not sure how to upload the pics ? Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh I forgot your using a mobile.. EEK>! im even without a mobile at mo.. not seen what its like to use on that.. my Samsung s3 has gone back into samsung to be repaired, when it updated it messed things up and wouldnt work.. Meh! x


----------



## tillyttc

Can get it as my avatar lol but not very good lol will look again . Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Im samsung s3 also still dont know how to use it .x


----------



## Soanxious

When I get mine back next week I will have a look around and see what I can figure out, so if your still unable to do it maybe I can help when I get my phone. :)


----------



## live_in_hope

jelly tots said:


> Hmm when I had mine out the specialist said that it's very common in younger people when they have been pregnant so that's not true, also my bestie has just been diagnosed with gallstones after having two attacks this last week. Don't think it has anything to do with thyroid though, that's a seperate issue as no-one else in my family has had their gallbladder out. Talking about cake I'm currently tucking into a lovely kirsch and chocolate cherry gateau/torte jobby :)

ah really? Thats so strange, my consultant took one look at me and took a double take, re-checked the notes quickly, before asking me 'gallstones? But you're so young!' Lol... Im so glad it was all done and dusted quickly, althoug it seemed i was waiting for the op for what felt like ages. It was only 6months between my 1st attack and me having it removed. The connection between the gallbladder and thyroid function wasnt in relation to it being removed, but that the general job of the gallbladder has some influence on the bodies hormone levels and whether its been removed or is still there, but is defected somehow then that will cause the imbalance....mine would have been defective for sometime before i had my first attack....some people have gallstones and never have an attack, so the chances are theres a high chance that your family who suffer with thyroid probs, may have dodgey gallbladder/stones too and may never know :shrug: cant remember where i read it now, will have to find it.... Xx


----------



## Pinkerton5

Hi!!! Well my name is Nikki lol idk y I chose Pinkerton for my username it's my cats name lol!! I have been using opks and the my days app to track my fertile days... I should be getting af next Friday... Hopefully not!! I have my first acupuncture treatment April 4th with a dr who specializes in fertility and stress so I am super excited for that!!! I don't want to test until I completely miss af because first of all I hate the disappointment of a bfn and also I don't need any extra time to stress lol!!! How are all of you ladies doing??


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I have no idea what to think about my chart. I had cramping the day before yesterday and yesterday I noticed clear yellow tinged sticky cm. I seem drier today. Do you think I ovulated already? It would be a lot earlier than the last 2 cycles then. Ideas?


----------



## Soanxious

Angelbaby do you do a chart on fertility friend? I find that is excellent at finding my Ovulation day plus I use OPK and now a saliva microscope x


----------



## Soanxious

Pinkerton5 said:


> Hi!!! Well my name is Nikki lol idk y I chose Pinkerton for my username it's my cats name lol!! I have been using opks and the my days app to track my fertile days... I should be getting af next Friday... Hopefully not!! I have my first acupuncture treatment April 4th with a dr who specializes in fertility and stress so I am super excited for that!!! I don't want to test until I completely miss af because first of all I hate the disappointment of a bfn and also I don't need any extra time to stress lol!!! How are all of you ladies doing??

Hiya, I too use mydays app OPK's but I use the chart you see below with Fertility friend, this is my second cycle charting and I found it accurate last time, I have also purchased a Saliva microscope off ebay they sell them on amazon too and I am tracking all that with my CM. I hope that you get a BFP when you test :) My peak Ov should start next Wednesday till weekend so im going to be BD like crazy... Oh I have also purchased Conceive plus as well as taking a LOT of pills that are good for ovulation,conceiving etc :) good luck :D


----------



## Leinzlove

No idea about apps! Wishing you all rainbows... :dust:

If you are due a rainbow in November... Please join this group.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-2014-due-november-2014-rainbow-join-us.html


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you soanxious. My chart is in my siggy. My cm became more watery today so will just wait it out then since I don't think I ovulated yet and two bnb friends confirmed as well :) so will wait and see. I am suppose to ov on cd16 or cd17.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

How is everyone doing? :)


----------



## Soanxious

I would say from chart and cm that you possibly have not Ov yet, I would probably think now its watery you will do in next day or so? Lets hope your temp rises over next few days that shows it too.. Have you tried a saliva Microscope? they are good I have purchased one as I won't reply 100% on OPK's they show a ferning when you have ov.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I heard so many stories and I am scared to try them since they are expensive and many ladies had problems with them. I used the cb opks last cycle and it picked up ov at the right time so know that works.


----------



## xxAngelMamaxx

Hi all can I join? I had my miscarriage almost two weeks a go. I'm going to wait a cycle so as long as my cycle starts when it should I'll be testing in May!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

xxAngelMamaxx said:


> Hi all can I join? I had my miscarriage almost two weeks a go. I'm going to wait a cycle so as long as my cycle starts when it should I'll be testing in May!

Hi AngelMama! :flower:

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

We both will be testing in May then because I have to sit out this cycle. My husband works away from home for 5 weeks at a time. :dohh:


----------



## xxAngelMamaxx

Angelbaby_01 said:


> xxAngelMamaxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi all can I join? I had my miscarriage almost two weeks a go. I'm going to wait a cycle so as long as my cycle starts when it should I'll be testing in May!
> 
> Hi AngelMama! :flower:
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> We both will be testing in May then because I have to sit out this cycle. My husband works away from home for 5 weeks at a time. :dohh:Click to expand...

Thank you. That stinks. I hate it when you're all ready to try and then you can't. Hopefully we will get our SHBFPs in May!


----------



## Soanxious

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I heard so many stories and I am scared to try them since they are expensive and many ladies had problems with them. I used the cb opks last cycle and it picked up ov at the right time so know that works.

I managed to get mine for £12.99 so wasn't too bad, I have been practicing with it and what it says it should look like normally is what I am seeing, so with OPK's Charting and app's on my phone I will be checking and will give you some feedback on it :)


----------



## Soanxious

Sorry to hear about your loss Angelmama I hope next month you get you SHBFP, I am hoping to get one this cycle x


----------



## xxAngelMamaxx

Soanxious said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss Angelmama I hope next month you get you SHBFP, I am hoping to get one this cycle x

Thank you! Good luck


----------



## Pinkerton5

I hope you catch the egg!!! I hope I did too! 7 more days till af should be here praying not! Lol!! Good luck and hold your legs up after lol!


----------



## Soanxious

Pinkerton5 said:


> I hope you catch the egg!!! I hope I did too! 7 more days till af should be here praying not! Lol!! Good luck and hold your legs up after lol!

I have a mooncup hun... so will be using that and legs in the air and then on my tummy lol.... plus I have conceive plus to use :)

In my signature there is a vote and a forum with women that have got pregnant and what they used to get pregnant that may be of some use to all of us TTC if you want to take a look.. just click the link :D 

Good luck all xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies.

I had a BFN yesterday and AF turned up today. Praying for an April BFP! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Soanxious

So sorry to hear that mummy to be.. FX for next cycle now.. Im hoping to catch this cycle too x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Soanxious said:


> So sorry to hear that mummy to be.. FX for next cycle now.. Im hoping to catch this cycle too x

Thank you. Keeping everything crossed that you get lucky this cycle :flower:


----------



## Maisypie

Sorry to hear about your BFN Mommy to be x. 
So I had something weird happen, maybe someone here can help. I am on 50mg of clomid this month (days 2-7) I am currently on CD 19, my cycle is usually 27 days, however on clomid it's whenever it wants. SO on CD13 I had horrible cramps, like couldn't stand up (but they were more like gas pains then af pains) So I assumed it was O. So the next couple of days I had almost like uterine pulses, just weird pulsing aches. Then yesterday on CD 18 I had riduculous af cramps for about 30 minutes, I felt like af was eminent. It was super intense. Then it was gone. Now I know clomid is a bit of a B in that it likes to mimic early pregnancy symptoms, but this was crazy. Anyone else have anything like this? Comments? Suggestions??


----------



## sportysgirl

I would like to join too. I had a miscarriage 9 days ago. 

Hoping to test next month, depending on how this cycle goes.


----------



## Samlou89

Hi girls I will be testing in April! Hopefully between 7th and 11th!


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Well I did do a frer yesterday morning early at 9po and got a bfn...Still early I know but feeling out on my 4th cycle ttc since loss. Ordered some cheapies but won't buy anymore frer's till af due in 4 days. Cheapies should be here on monday. xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I had a BFN yesterday and AF turned up today. Praying for an April BFP!
> 
> How is everyone doing?

I am so sorry af turned up :hugs: But have my fingers crossed for an April SHBFP :flower:



Maisypie said:


> Sorry to hear about your BFN Mommy to be x.
> So I had something weird happen, maybe someone here can help. I am on 50mg of clomid this month (days 2-7) I am currently on CD 19, my cycle is usually 27 days, however on clomid it's whenever it wants. SO on CD13 I had horrible cramps, like couldn't stand up (but they were more like gas pains then af pains) So I assumed it was O. So the next couple of days I had almost like uterine pulses, just weird pulsing aches. Then yesterday on CD 18 I had riduculous af cramps for about 30 minutes, I felt like af was eminent. It was super intense. Then it was gone. Now I know clomid is a bit of a B in that it likes to mimic early pregnancy symptoms, but this was crazy. Anyone else have anything like this? Comments? Suggestions??

I am sorry hun, but have no advice myself. :hugs:



sportysgirl said:


> I would like to join too. I had a miscarriage 9 days ago.
> 
> Hoping to test next month, depending on how this cycle goes.

Hi! 

I am sorry for your loss and hope you will get a SHBFP next month :flower:



Samlou89 said:


> Hi girls I will be testing in April! Hopefully between 7th and 11th!

Hi!

I hope you will get a SHBFP next month :hugs:



lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Well I did do a frer yesterday morning early at 9po and got a bfn...Still early I know but feeling out on my 4th cycle ttc since loss. Ordered some cheapies but won't buy anymore frer's till af due in 4 days. Cheapies should be here on monday. xxx

I hope you will still get a SHBFP since you tested so early. :hugs: It's my 4th cycle since d&c and only start to feel normal now so don't be hard on yourself. :flower:


----------



## Samlou89

Thankkkks! My cervix has been extremely high all week! Hasnt come down!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Samlou when did you ov? Sounds promising :)


----------



## VillageVoice

Can I join? Had a MMC last month and will be trying again starting next month. So I will be testing in May!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

VillageVoice said:


> Can I join? Had a MMC last month and will be trying again starting next month. So I will be testing in May!

Hi! :flower:

You are so welcome and I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Are you charting or using opks? Trying SMEP?

xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

How is everyone doing and what are you doing for the weekend? Hope everyone is okay and I haven't heard from some of you in a while - hope you are okay. xxxx


----------



## VillageVoice

Angelbaby_01 said:


> VillageVoice said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? Had a MMC last month and will be trying again starting next month. So I will be testing in May!
> 
> Hi! :flower:
> 
> You are so welcome and I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Are you charting or using opks? Trying SMEP?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thank you :) 

I'm using a donor so no SMEP but I am charting and using OPKs


----------



## Wishing89

Sorry to hear about AF mummy to be :(

So anxious I'm still crossing fingers for you!!

Maisypie I have no suggestions or answers but good luck! Our bodies do crazy things on any fertility drugs!

Sorry to hear about your loss sporty girl but welcome! I'm sure you'll find lots of support and encouragement on this thread!

Good luck samlou!

Lesh it is very early. The earliest I've ever seen a bfp is 10dpo. 

Hope you're well angel baby!!!

I'm currently 1dpo confirmed with a blood test. Turns out I probably ovulate later than I've thought before. This month was cd 19. I am going in 4 days to have a frozen embryo put in from a previous ivf cycle so I definitely know I've caught the egg this month lol just a matter of will it stick? I really really hope so! x


----------



## Wishing89

Just bought 6 frer for $20!! Lol that's super cheap In Australia! All ready and prepared for testing time this month lol


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Wishing, I can't wait to hear about your SHBFP :happydance:

6 FRER's - Yay!!! :haha:


----------



## Samlou89

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Samlou when did you ov? Sounds promising :)

Im trying not to do the O approach aa it is too stressful but have been BD'ing every 2-3 days since the witch dissapeared! AF would be due around 7th-11th so I am hoping!:thumbup:


----------



## tillyttc

Lesh07 dont give up hope I did mine at 9dpo and was barely there in fact didnt believe it will cross all for you !
Angelbaby hows things with you how long now till hubby home ?
Xx


----------



## tillyttc

Village voice sorry for your loss . Xxx


----------



## tillyttc

Samlou89 lol monitoring ov is so stressful when my hubby came home had it all worked out had my smily face kit at the ready and it wouldnt play ball so we gave up and went at it like rabbits for 9 days on the trot lol we were knackered hes 58 and iam 40 I swear he thought I was trying to kill him off lol but it worked as iam 5 weeks tomorrow . Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

That's awesome Tilly! :) When will you get an ultrasound? I can't wait for mine... Seems like forever away.


----------



## tillyttc

Hi Leinzlove in about 7 weeks I think roughy may 19th and yes feels like a eternity away ! When is your u\s ? Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

April 18. Too long from now.


----------



## tillyttc

Wish nine was april lol is that your 12 week scan ? . Xx


----------



## Samlou89

tillyttc said:


> Samlou89 lol monitoring ov is so stressful when my hubby came home had it all worked out had my smily face kit at the ready and it wouldnt play ball so we gave up and went at it like rabbits for 9 days on the trot lol we were knackered hes 58 and iam 40 I swear he thought I was trying to kill him off lol but it worked as iam 5 weeks tomorrow . Xx

Ugh it is! BD'ing every 2-3 days though so FX!! I have a LOT of Leukorrhea too!! Panty liners always at the ready!! Hope this is a good sign!!:happydance:


----------



## VillageVoice

I'm not trying until my next cycle, but I'm using OPKs anyway to make sure the combination of supplements I'm taking is working and making me ovulate. And they're almost positive. Supposed to ovulate Tuesday so looks like I just might be on track to do that. So that is exciting! Love knowing everything is working as it should. Will give me more confidence for next month when I try. This is what I did the first time I tried. I took the month before to start supplements before trying to make sure they all work. Hopefully I get the same result as last time. Only a healthy, successful pregnancy this time.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I decided on going with the SMEP next month, but don't think I will be using opks because I know when my fertile period is and when I am usually about to ov. I hope it will work out for me next month.


----------



## Leinzlove

tillyttc said:


> Wish nine was april lol is that your 12 week scan ? . Xx

No, its 8+6. I won't have a 12w scan. I do plan on going private at 14 weeks to find out the gender. Then I will have a 20w scan and a 37 week scan.

Angelbaby: You will get pregnant!!! Come on May!


----------



## tillyttc

When I see the midwife on thurs iam hoping she will send me for a early scan cause of my losses and also keep getting sharp twinges right where my right ovary is I presume its normal but doesnt stop the worry! Xx


----------



## Maisypie

hey everyone! I'm 6 or 7 Dpo, only 6 more days until I test. Only symptoms I have are sore bb's and very tired, but I am on fertility drugs so who knows if they are real or not. 
Anyone else's testing in about a week??


----------



## Soanxious

Tilly you can ask the early pregnancy assessment unit to do the scan... mine at my local hospital are brilliant, they help us who have MC a lot :)

When my eldest daughter was pregnant @5 weeks she had sharp pains too and panicked so we went to the hospital and they done a scan and it had been a cyst on her ovary from where the egg popped out of, it takes a week or two to reabsorb and it was that causing pain, maybe its the same for you too x..


----------



## Kaiecee

Can I join? I'm suppose to start af in about 4/5 days hopefully she never shows up 
I'm on my 2nd cycle of ttc I'm hoping to finally have my girl after 4 boys 
Seth 12 years old
Aidan 7 years old 
Riley 14 months 
Jacob 3 months 
Riley and Jacob are my Irish twins both born in 2013 :)


----------



## tillyttc

Hi spoke to early pregnancy unit yesterday she said I need be refered by the doctors as I have not yet booked in ! Or I could go to to the midwife drop in today which is just down the road not she what to do ? Feels better today and also I got a 3+ on my digi this morning so I feel better about things ! God I wish thursday would hurry up. Xxx


----------



## Dpopl622

Hii ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join in. We're TTC #1 and hopefully it will happen soon! My dh and I found out we were 5 weeks pregnant. We were both told we'd have a 1 in a million shot of ever conceiving. I was noticing symptoms of pregnancy for weeks but just thought it was AF since we were told a pregnancy would be impossible. Unfortunately, at 5 weeks 6 days I passed 2 blood clots and had an ultrasound done and my hcg dropped below 50, they concluded I miscarried due to empty uterus/hcg levels. But we wanna get back on the boat ASAP especially since we now know it's possible!! I'm now 10days past the loss of our baby. According to FF I should be ovulating between April 1-7th. Hopefully we can make it happen this month. I could really use some TTC buddies since all my friends around me are already pregnant or just had babies. I feel so alone sometimes we don't wanna tell anyone that we're trying again so we don't jinx anything. I hope you don't mind me joining in.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kaiecee said:


> Can I join? I'm suppose to start af in about 4/5 days hopefully she never shows up
> I'm on my 2nd cycle of ttc I'm hoping to finally have my girl after 4 boys
> Seth 12 years old
> Aidan 7 years old
> Riley 14 months
> Jacob 3 months
> Riley and Jacob are my Irish twins both born in 2013 :)

Hi! Welcome :flower:

I hope you get your pink SHBFP soon :hugs:



Dpopl622 said:


> Hii ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join in. We're TTC #1 and hopefully it will happen soon! My dh and I found out we were 5 weeks pregnant. We were both told we'd have a 1 in a million shot of ever conceiving. I was noticing symptoms of pregnancy for weeks but just thought it was AF since we were told a pregnancy would be impossible. Unfortunately, at 5 weeks 6 days I passed 2 blood clots and had an ultrasound done and my hcg dropped below 50, they concluded I miscarried due to empty uterus/hcg levels. But we wanna get back on the boat ASAP especially since we now know it's possible!! I'm now 10days past the loss of our baby. According to FF I should be ovulating between April 1-7th. Hopefully we can make it happen this month. I could really use some TTC buddies since all my friends around me are already pregnant or just had babies. I feel so alone sometimes we don't wanna tell anyone that we're trying again so we don't jinx anything. I hope you don't mind me joining in.

Hi and welcome! :flower:

I am sorry for your loss :hugs: But i am glad that you know now that you are able to conceive. May I ask what the reason is why they said you are not able to conceive?

:hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Maisypie said:


> hey everyone! I'm 6 or 7 Dpo, only 6 more days until I test. Only symptoms I have are sore bb's and very tired, but I am on fertility drugs so who knows if they are real or not.
> Anyone else's testing in about a week??

I can't wait for you to test!! :happydance:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I moved all March testers to April testers since we are in April now and if you do have great news then please let us know because we would like to share the excitement :happydance: May we all be blessed with SHBFP's and have the SHBFP list grow :cloud9:

:dust:


----------



## Dpopl622

Thankyou! 

My dh was in an accident many years ago and had to have certain things reattached. They told him his sperm would never be the proper temperature to conceive a child, they actually told him he was sterile and before he met me his past relationships never used bc methods and for some reason he never conceived a child. We took it as fate brought us together and gave us the ability to conceive. 

Myself I have endometriosis, my uterus was cauterized many times, PCOS, and Cystic fibrosis. Not to mention I was also using birth control to help with endometriosis since I thought we couldn't have kids. We received a miracle baby but since our loss now we wanna kick it into gear for TTC :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Dpopl622 said:


> Hi and welcome! :flower:
> 
> I am sorry for your loss :hugs: But i am glad that you know now that you are able to conceive. May I ask what the reason is why they said you are not able to conceive?
> 
> :hug
> 
> s:
> 
> 
> My dh was in an accident many years ago and had to have certain things reattached. They told him his sperm would never be the proper temperature to conceive a child, they actually told him he was sterile and before he met me his past relationships never used bc methods and for some reason he never conceived a child. We took it as fate brought us together and gave us the ability to conceive.
> 
> Myself I have endometriosis, my uterus was cauterized many times, PCOS, and Cystic fibrosis. Not to mention I was also using birth control to help with endometriosis since I thought we couldn't have kids. We received a miracle baby but since our loss now we wanna kick it into gear for TTC :)Click to expand...

I am sorry that you and your hsuband had such a hard time health wise, but I am glad that you found out that you can conceive and I hope that you will be pregnant with your miracle baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## Dpopl622

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Dpopl622 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome! :flower:
> 
> I am sorry for your loss :hugs: But i am glad that you know now that you are able to conceive. May I ask what the reason is why they said you are not able to conceive?
> 
> :hug
> 
> s:
> 
> 
> My dh was in an accident many years ago and had to have certain things reattached. They told him his sperm would never be the proper temperature to conceive a child, they actually told him he was sterile and before he met me his past relationships never used bc methods and for some reason he never conceived a child. We took it as fate brought us together and gave us the ability to conceive.
> 
> Myself I have endometriosis, my uterus was cauterized many times, PCOS, and Cystic fibrosis. Not to mention I was also using birth control to help with endometriosis since I thought we couldn't have kids. We received a miracle baby but since our loss now we wanna kick it into gear for TTC :)Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry that you and your hsuband had such a hard time health wise, but I am glad that you found out that you can conceive and I hope that you will be pregnant with your miracle baby soon. :hugs:Click to expand...


Me too!! I'm hoping and praying it will happen. I always imagined us with kids even tho I knew we "couldn't" conceive. I'm a need when it comes to horoscopes and mine says it will happen. If not this month then hopefully next month. I'm still having symptoms, frequent urination, heartburn, tender bb's, I know it's way too soon and it could be as a result of the cm but I'm hoping it's coming soon. My doctor suggested I take a hpt so I'll be testing tomorrow just to see if there's any glimmer of hope but I also know there's a large chance I haven't even ovulated yet. I'm sending lots of love and luck to you ladies as well.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Dpopl622 said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dpopl622 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome! :flower:
> 
> I am sorry for your loss :hugs: But i am glad that you know now that you are able to conceive. May I ask what the reason is why they said you are not able to conceive?
> 
> :hug
> 
> s:
> 
> 
> My dh was in an accident many years ago and had to have certain things reattached. They told him his sperm would never be the proper temperature to conceive a child, they actually told him he was sterile and before he met me his past relationships never used bc methods and for some reason he never conceived a child. We took it as fate brought us together and gave us the ability to conceive.
> 
> Myself I have endometriosis, my uterus was cauterized many times, PCOS, and Cystic fibrosis. Not to mention I was also using birth control to help with endometriosis since I thought we couldn't have kids. We received a miracle baby but since our loss now we wanna kick it into gear for TTC :)Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry that you and your hsuband had such a hard time health wise, but I am glad that you found out that you can conceive and I hope that you will be pregnant with your miracle baby soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too!! I'm hoping and praying it will happen. I always imagined us with kids even tho I knew we "couldn't" conceive. I'm a need when it comes to horoscopes and mine says it will happen. If not this month then hopefully next month. I'm still having symptoms, frequent urination, heartburn, tender bb's, I know it's way too soon and it could be as a result of the cm but I'm hoping it's coming soon. My doctor suggested I take a hpt so I'll be testing tomorrow just to see if there's any glimmer of hope but I also know there's a large chance I haven't even ovulated yet. I'm sending lots of love and luck to you ladies as well.Click to expand...

It would be so exciting to see you get a SHBFP and then photos of your bump :happydance: Just Believe It Girl :thumbup:


----------



## Dpopl622

Thank you angelbaby I truly appreciate having other women going through this with me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for welcoming me.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Dpopl622 said:


> Thank you angelbaby I truly appreciate having other women going through this with me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for welcoming me.

:hugs:

You all are also making it easier for me and I don't feel so lonely on this journey. :flower:


----------



## Soanxious

Dpop, what an amazing journey so far, sorry to hear about your loss but I feel you will get your SHBFP soon, maybe its nature's way of saying hey you're fertile so pack yourself with goodness prenatels etc and try again :) FX x

Angelbaby morning.. it won't be long till you're able to get your SHBFP too... I can feel it in my bones :)

I've been ill since Sunday nightand still weak as a kiten.. so no BD for me and its my fertile week.. so only managed Sunday morning, im going to pamper OH when he is home from work this evening I don't like telling him when im fertile as it takes the fun away from making babies...so I just say.. Im having my very horny week!!! so hopefully we can catch up on not BD yesterday... im so hoping I have not missed my egg.... :hugs: to all.. im thinking of you all xx


----------



## Dpopl622

Soanxious said:


> Dpop, what an amazing journey so far, sorry to hear about your loss but I feel you will get your SHBFP soon, maybe its nature's way of saying hey you're fertile so pack yourself with goodness prenatels etc and try again :) FX x
> 
> Angelbaby morning.. it won't be long till you're able to get your SHBFP too... I can feel it in my bones :)
> 
> I've been ill since Sunday nightand still weak as a kiten.. so no BD for me and its my fertile week.. so only managed Sunday morning, im going to pamper OH when he is home from work this evening I don't like telling him when im fertile as it takes the fun away from making babies...so I just say.. Im having my very horny week!!! so hopefully we can catch up on not BD yesterday... im so hoping I have not missed my egg.... :hugs: to all.. im thinking of you all xx

Thank you! I'm hoping that was the message too. I was actually on tramadol during the first 5 weeks since I didn't know I was preggo. It's a class C drug and there's no studies available in humans but rodent studies so miscarriages, birth defects, and developmental issues. So I'm definitely taking it as a sign from god that we can get pregnant and this time my doctor switched my meds to a safe class A/B med. also I got my prenatals so I'm multi prepared to accept anything that comes my way.


----------



## Soanxious

Dpopl622 said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> Dpop, what an amazing journey so far, sorry to hear about your loss but I feel you will get your SHBFP soon, maybe its nature's way of saying hey you're fertile so pack yourself with goodness prenatels etc and try again :) FX x
> 
> Angelbaby morning.. it won't be long till you're able to get your SHBFP too... I can feel it in my bones :)
> 
> I've been ill since Sunday nightand still weak as a kiten.. so no BD for me and its my fertile week.. so only managed Sunday morning, im going to pamper OH when he is home from work this evening I don't like telling him when im fertile as it takes the fun away from making babies...so I just say.. Im having my very horny week!!! so hopefully we can catch up on not BD yesterday... im so hoping I have not missed my egg.... :hugs: to all.. im thinking of you all xx
> 
> Thank you! I'm hoping that was the message too. I was actually on tramadol during the first 5 weeks since I didn't know I was preggo. It's a class C drug and there's no studies available in humans but rodent studies so miscarriages, birth defects, and developmental issues. So I'm definitely taking it as a sign from god that we can get pregnant and this time my doctor switched my meds to a safe class A/B med. also I got my prenatals so I'm multi prepared to accept anything that comes my way.Click to expand...

I was on tramadol around 6 years ago very strong nasty painkillers, but off them now and was given Butrans patches, they have told me that the patches are not the reason I am Mc, what are you now on that they deem safe?

If only now your boosting your body ready for a baby how about adding some extra on top of prenatal? I am taking the following...

Pregnacare (prenatal)
Vitamin B complex
Omega 3
Evening primrose oil (stop at ovulation)
Angus Castus (stop at ovulation helps with cycles)
Baby Aspirin as I keep having early Mc I was wondering if that may help

Maybe if you boosted with the top 3 to help boost body and eggs?

Good luck and happy BD :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry for your loss it's not an easy thing to deal with


----------



## Kaiecee

So just started af not happy now it's just the 2nd month trying but it bothers me my 4th happened so fast I didn't expect to be waiting this long 

I have a box of clomid left I was prescribed a while ago to help boost me since I do ovulate so I'm wondering if I should use it before they expire


----------



## Soanxious

If they are about to expire I dont see a reason for not taking them. And if you still need something after that maybe Angus Castus? Good luck :)


----------



## Kaiecee

What's angus castus? 

I never had any fertility problems when it came to ovulating but I did conceive my 2nd on it and the rest were naturally connived but I think it can help when I ovulate and u need a boost


----------



## Soanxious

There are hundreds of forums talking about it, if you google it there will be plenty of information, it helps regulate your cycle and a lot of women have got pregnant apparently its been described as natures Clomid :)


----------



## VillageVoice

Kaiecee said:


> What's angus castus?
> 
> I never had any fertility problems when it came to ovulating but I did conceive my 2nd on it and the rest were naturally connived but I think it can help when I ovulate and u need a boost

It's mostly called vitex. If you ovulate on your own it can really mess you up, but if you have trouble it can help. I have PCOS so I take it and it does make me ovulate.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Just soemthing to add. I heard that you shouldn't take vitex when pregnant so be careful how and when you take it. But here is some ladies using it that can help you :)


----------



## VillageVoice

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Just soemthing to add. I heard that you shouldn't take vitex when pregnant so be careful how and when you take it. But here is some ladies using it that can help you :)

If you took it before you got that BFP, you really should take it until 12 weeks. A lot of people have had MC when they stop as the vitex was keeping the progesterone production up and then without it it plummets. So usually women have to slowly wean off of it


----------



## jelly tots

Cd1 for me today after an extra long 87 day cycle. Defo ov'd when cbfm said so that's something I'm going to continue using. Most likely be due to test again first week in May so will be back now and again in meantime. Hope everyone is well and we get some lovely bfps for Easter


----------



## Angelbaby_01

O, ok. I am just scared myself, but don't need it myself so that's maybe the reason. I do believe they work wonders.


----------



## Kaiecee

I always had a 28 day cycle and was still presribed clomid with my second and it worked


----------



## Dpopl622

Kaiecee said:


> Sorry for your loss it's not an easy thing to deal with

Thank you! It's not. It's one of the hardest things I've ever had to do and I've certainly been through my fair share of medical drama but have pulled through. I have my moments of tears and heartache but being hopeful for the future and knowing I'm not alone definitely helps. I'm so grateful for all the ladies on here! I have lots of good feelings we will all be seeing BFP's soon enough!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I got my crosshairs this morning! I can officialy say that I now do have normal regular cycles for three months in a row (even with spotting 2 first cycles) for the first time in 3 years!!! my body is working the way it did before I got pregnant with DD. Woohoo! :)


----------



## Dpopl622

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I got my crosshairs this morning! I can officialy say that I now do have normal regular cycles for three months in a row (even with spotting 2 first cycles) for the first time in 3 years!!! my body is working the way it did before I got pregnant with DD. Woohoo! :)

Congrats! It's really nice to know your body is working the way it's supposed to. That's also I sign (from what I've researched) that it shouldn't be too difficult to get busy at the right time. I know they say less is more but with me it's the opposite. My dh and I are still in our honeymoon phase even after our first year. This is a lil TMI but some nights we have 3 or 4 go's at it. I truly believe love definitely helps create the baby you want. I'm sending lots of love your way :) keep us posted. I go tomorrow for my follow up hcg bloodwork. Hopefully it's 5 or below so I can get the green light :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hubby is coming home on Friday and my af is due the 12th or 13th. I am going with SMEP from the 20th. On the 21st is our 4 year anniversary so will try to make it a "honeymoon week" for us.

And I totally agree that love helps building a baby because that is how I got pregnant with all my babies.


----------



## Soanxious

Aww Angelbaby that's lovely he is home in time for anniversary :)


----------



## Kyliem87

Hi ladies :wave: 

So I took a mini break cause I don't really know what's been going on so cr the miscarriage! I got what looked like a very near positive FRER and then AF was 3 days late but she turned up :nope: so just been sorting my head out and getting ready for this cycle

Congrats to all the BFP's! This month would be a December baby and it would also be my birthday month to 

:flow: good luck to all trying this month!


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww for anniversary! :) x So happy things are back to normal.


----------



## Cherrysoul

Hi Ladies, Thought i would join in.

Had a Miscarriage that dragged on in December, everything went back to normal first week of Feb (yes that long). Have had two periods since then, and now in TWW(lots of BD last week hehe). My body still seems a little weird though, not sure if anything will happen. Periods are normal, but i keep getting lots of EWCM and Watery CM, Pre Miscarriage i never had abundance of either? I have read you can be more fertile for up to 6 months after a MC and that you chances of having a healthy sticky baby are also increased within that 6 month period, so fingers crossed anyway. Will be testing after 13th April (next AF due) if she doesn't show up ofc.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kyliem87 said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> So I took a mini break cause I don't really know what's been going on so cr the miscarriage! I got what looked like a very near positive FRER and then AF was 3 days late but she turned up :nope: so just been sorting my head out and getting ready for this cycle
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's! This month would be a December baby and it would also be my birthday month to
> 
> :flow: good luck to all trying this month!

Nice to see you here again :flower:

I am sory af showed hun I have my fingers crossedfor a December rainbow. :hugs:



Cherrysoul said:


> Hi Ladies, Thought i would join in.
> 
> Had a Miscarriage that dragged on in December, everything went back to normal first week of Feb (yes that long). Have had two periods since then, and now in TWW(lots of BD last week hehe). My body still seems a little weird though, not sure if anything will happen. Periods are normal, but i keep getting lots of EWCM and Watery CM, Pre Miscarriage i never had abundance of either? I have read you can be more fertile for up to 6 months after a MC and that you chances of having a healthy sticky baby are also increased within that 6 month period, so fingers crossed anyway. Will be testing after 13th April (next AF due) if she doesn't show up ofc.

Welcome! :flower:

I am very sorry for your loss and hope you will get pregnant with a healthy sticky soon. :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Can I join please? :) 
I MC on March 11th I would have been 10 weeks 5 days. Found out on March 4th that baby stopped developing around 5weeks. Right now I'm waiting on AF. I'm on CD 31 since bleeding started of MC. I'm guessing I'll be testing in May but we will see. Good luck! FX'd for our rainbow babies.


----------



## VillageVoice

jmandrews said:


> Can I join please? :)
> I MC on March 11th I would have been 10 weeks 5 days. Found out on March 4th that baby stopped developing around 5weeks. Right now I'm waiting on AF. I'm on CD 31 since bleeding started of MC. I'm guessing I'll be testing in May but we will see. Good luck! FX'd for our rainbow babies.

Hey JM! Sorry for your loss. I was in the October due date group as well. My baby stopped developing the same time I had a D&C at 9 weeks. I'm waiting for my first AF currently CD18. FX for rainbows!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm off to cycle 3 hope third is a charm


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies, im back...after my awful 46days cycle last month, i had a good period and am already having a good amount of cm so i am hoping after 5 months of wappy cycles after my gallbladder op, i am hoping that my body has hit 'reset' and is ready to get pregnant! :thumbup: so unable to guess when i will ov, i am going with between cd20-24 so i will test between 23-26th april :thumbup:


----------



## Maisypie

So I broke down and tested tonight (I would be 10 dpo) and got a BFN. I have cramps on and off so I anticipate af in the next couple of days.


----------



## jmandrews

VillageVoice said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please? :)
> I MC on March 11th I would have been 10 weeks 5 days. Found out on March 4th that baby stopped developing around 5weeks. Right now I'm waiting on AF. I'm on CD 31 since bleeding started of MC. I'm guessing I'll be testing in May but we will see. Good luck! FX'd for our rainbow babies.
> 
> Hey JM! Sorry for your loss. I was in the October due date group as well. My baby stopped developing the same time I had a D&C at 9 weeks. I'm waiting for my first AF currently CD18. FX for rainbows!Click to expand...

:hugs: I am so sorry :( when was your due date? I was hosting the October bumpkins group before I MC. It was so hard to leave. Hope we get our BFPs soon and we can be bump buddies! :) 
This natural MC has been extremely painful, long, and frustrating. I'm hoping it's officially over now. I would be 14 weeks today if I were still pregnant. Miss my baby bean so much. 

I've been having tinged brown fertile mucus for a couple of days now. I'm also super crampy. Not sure if this is AF coming or ovulation. DH and I are BDing just in case. 
Good luck!


----------



## VillageVoice

jmandrews said:


> VillageVoice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please? :)
> I MC on March 11th I would have been 10 weeks 5 days. Found out on March 4th that baby stopped developing around 5weeks. Right now I'm waiting on AF. I'm on CD 31 since bleeding started of MC. I'm guessing I'll be testing in May but we will see. Good luck! FX'd for our rainbow babies.
> 
> Hey JM! Sorry for your loss. I was in the October due date group as well. My baby stopped developing the same time I had a D&C at 9 weeks. I'm waiting for my first AF currently CD18. FX for rainbows!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I am so sorry :( when was your due date? I was hosting the October bumpkins group before I MC. It was so hard to leave. Hope we get our BFPs soon and we can be bump buddies! :)
> This natural MC has been extremely painful, long, and frustrating. I'm hoping it's officially over now. I would be 14 weeks today if I were still pregnant. Miss my baby bean so much.
> 
> I've been having tinged brown fertile mucus for a couple of days now. I'm also super crampy. Not sure if this is AF coming or ovulation. DH and I are BDing just in case.
> Good luck!Click to expand...

I think I had my due date on there as Oct. 18th or 19th. It was actually the 21st though I found out. That would be awesome if we were! I didn't try this cycle as I just had my D&C two weeks ago and I'm not emotionally ready but I'll be trying next month for sure. I secretly hope I conceive in May though. February baby! I miss mine too. It's completely devastating. I would have been 11weeks on Monday. FX for sticky babies!


----------



## Dpopl622

Hi ladies. Just to update you guys. My doctor ordered hcg bloodwork to see what my levels were and they're zero. It kind of hit hard that it's truly over and we have to start again. I do think that I am getting ready to O. I have cm present and ff says it's my two week window. So my body is definitely back in working order and it seems FF is on track. Hopefully I don't miss my window since my dh is out of town and I won't be joining him until Sunday/Monday. According to FF my dark green day will be Tuesday so hopefully we don't miss our chance. I hope everyone else is doing well, keep me posted :)


----------



## jmandrews

Dpopl622 said:


> Hi ladies. Just to update you guys. My doctor ordered hcg bloodwork to see what my levels were and they're zero. It kind of hit hard that it's truly over and we have to start again. I do think that I am getting ready to O. I have cm present and ff says it's my two week window. So my body is definitely back in working order and it seems FF is on track. Hopefully I don't miss my window since my dh is out of town and I won't be joining him until Sunday/Monday. According to FF my dark green day will be Tuesday so hopefully we don't miss our chance. I hope everyone else is doing well, keep me posted :)

It's sad knowing it's over but great news you can try again. Mine were less than 2 on Monday. I think they are zero now. Just wondering, do women OV after HCG goes back to zero or does AF show? I've been having cramping and fertile mucus. DH and I BD just in case. Wishing u all the best! Hope I get ur rainbow baby soon.


----------



## jmandrews

VillageVoice said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VillageVoice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please? :)
> I MC on March 11th I would have been 10 weeks 5 days. Found out on March 4th that baby stopped developing around 5weeks. Right now I'm waiting on AF. I'm on CD 31 since bleeding started of MC. I'm guessing I'll be testing in May but we will see. Good luck! FX'd for our rainbow babies.
> 
> Hey JM! Sorry for your loss. I was in the October due date group as well. My baby stopped developing the same time I had a D&C at 9 weeks. I'm waiting for my first AF currently CD18. FX for rainbows!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I am so sorry :( when was your due date? I was hosting the October bumpkins group before I MC. It was so hard to leave. Hope we get our BFPs soon and we can be bump buddies! :)
> This natural MC has been extremely painful, long, and frustrating. I'm hoping it's officially over now. I would be 14 weeks today if I were still pregnant. Miss my baby bean so much.
> 
> I've been having tinged brown fertile mucus for a couple of days now. I'm also super crampy. Not sure if this is AF coming or ovulation. DH and I are BDing just in case.
> Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I had my due date on there as Oct. 18th or 19th. It was actually the 21st though I found out. That would be awesome if we were! I didn't try this cycle as I just had my D&C two weeks ago and I'm not emotionally ready but I'll be trying next month for sure. I secretly hope I conceive in May though. February baby! I miss mine too. It's completely devastating. I would have been 11weeks on Monday. FX for sticky babies!Click to expand...

It's so hard :( I'm so sorry. I am still struggling with it. DH went on vaca last week. I was fine during that week because we had a great time but now that I'm back home the MC is all I think about. I pray it doesn't take long to get pregnant with a healthy baby. 
Plus two people I know announced on FB they are pregnant and are due around when I was :( now 4 of my friends are having babies. One had hers on March 20, my best friend had a son today, and my two other friends are due any day. I envy them.


----------



## Leinzlove

jmandrews said:


> VillageVoice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VillageVoice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please? :)
> I MC on March 11th I would have been 10 weeks 5 days. Found out on March 4th that baby stopped developing around 5weeks. Right now I'm waiting on AF. I'm on CD 31 since bleeding started of MC. I'm guessing I'll be testing in May but we will see. Good luck! FX'd for our rainbow babies.
> 
> Hey JM! Sorry for your loss. I was in the October due date group as well. My baby stopped developing the same time I had a D&C at 9 weeks. I'm waiting for my first AF currently CD18. FX for rainbows!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I am so sorry :( when was your due date? I was hosting the October bumpkins group before I MC. It was so hard to leave. Hope we get our BFPs soon and we can be bump buddies! :)
> This natural MC has been extremely painful, long, and frustrating. I'm hoping it's officially over now. I would be 14 weeks today if I were still pregnant. Miss my baby bean so much.
> 
> I've been having tinged brown fertile mucus for a couple of days now. I'm also super crampy. Not sure if this is AF coming or ovulation. DH and I are BDing just in case.
> Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I had my due date on there as Oct. 18th or 19th. It was actually the 21st though I found out. That would be awesome if we were! I didn't try this cycle as I just had my D&C two weeks ago and I'm not emotionally ready but I'll be trying next month for sure. I secretly hope I conceive in May though. February baby! I miss mine too. It's completely devastating. I would have been 11weeks on Monday. FX for sticky babies!Click to expand...
> 
> It's so hard :( I'm so sorry. I am still struggling with it. DH went on vaca last week. I was fine during that week because we had a great time but now that I'm back home the MC is all I think about. I pray it doesn't take long to get pregnant with a healthy baby.
> Plus two people I know announced on FB they are pregnant and are due around when I was :( now 4 of my friends are having babies. One had hers on March 20, my best friend had a son today, and my two other friends are due any day. I envy them.Click to expand...

I know how hard this is. Two friends and my sister had babies in January when we suffered loss #3 in a row. I then found out another sister was 4 weeks pg with a baby she didn't want 2 prior to loss #4.

Just remember in just a few months you'll be holding your sweet rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## VillageVoice

Dpopl622 said:


> Hi ladies. Just to update you guys. My doctor ordered hcg bloodwork to see what my levels were and they're zero. It kind of hit hard that it's truly over and we have to start again. I do think that I am getting ready to O. I have cm present and ff says it's my two week window. So my body is definitely back in working order and it seems FF is on track. Hopefully I don't miss my window since my dh is out of town and I won't be joining him until Sunday/Monday. According to FF my dark green day will be Tuesday so hopefully we don't miss our chance. I hope everyone else is doing well, keep me posted :)

FX for you! I never went back for bloodwork, but my pregnancy tests went negative ten days after my surgery. It's definitely hard seeing. :hugs:


----------



## VillageVoice

jmandrews said:


> It's so hard :( I'm so sorry. I am still struggling with it. DH went on vaca last week. I was fine during that week because we had a great time but now that I'm back home the MC is all I think about. I pray it doesn't take long to get pregnant with a healthy baby.
> Plus two people I know announced on FB they are pregnant and are due around when I was :( now 4 of my friends are having babies. One had hers on March 20, my best friend had a son today, and my two other friends are due any day. I envy them.

It is really hard. I've been camped out on my parents couch for the past two weeks unable to do much of anything. I had no idea how it would completely devastate everything. I've found out some FB friends are pregnant too and seeing their scans breaks my heart. :hugs: we will get through this.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope you all feel better


----------



## VillageVoice

So I've realized if I take my provera to bring AF a bit early (4 days early if I start tomorrow) my cycle should begin on my birthday! It would be amazing to conceive on a cycle that began on my birthday :)


----------



## maribusta79

Hi ladies, can I join? I am now on cycle day 11, a little about myself: DH (44) and I (34) got our bfp this past Nov on our 1st cycle trying (with the use of opks) and I had a mmc at around 7 weeks, I wanted the mc to occur naturally so I waited 4 weeks (with medical supervision) and nothing, so I was given cytotek to induce the mc on jan 12. No sign of AF, after 9 weeks I had a hormone panel done and was found to have low progesterone, I was prescribed teva-medroxyprogesterone and AF started after taking 4 doses (of the 7 prescribed). I was over the moon lol, I am having my cycle monitored and as of CD10 I had 2 follicles growing strong on my right ovary and my lining is thickening nicely, I go back for bloodwork and monitoring next week (CD 14-16), im getting anxious, we will be bding tonite and the next few days and hope this is our month for our rainbow baby. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all!

I will try to catch up reading everyones post when I can. Little about myself. Was in the Oct baby group but had a MC. D&C Feb 28th. Still waiting for my AF after the D&C. So on day 3 of Provera to get it here a bit faster. Taking Clomid CD 5-9 as I've had to take it before doc is wanting to give me a bit of a boost. I'll be testing in April, just not sure when. Still have 8 days or provera then have to wait for AF to get here.


----------



## VillageVoice

mommyof2peas said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I will try to catch up reading everyones post when I can. Little about myself. Was in the Oct baby group but had a MC. D&C Feb 28th. Still waiting for my AF after the D&C. So on day 3 of Provera to get it here a bit faster. Taking Clomid CD 5-9 as I've had to take it before doc is wanting to give me a bit of a boost. I'll be testing in April, just not sure when. Still have 8 days or provera then have to wait for AF to get here.

I'm sorry for your loss. I was in the October group as well. I'm on day 1 of provera and will be taking femara. FX!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

maribusta79 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I am now on cycle day 11, a little about myself: DH (44) and I (34) got our bfp this past Nov on our 1st cycle trying (with the use of opks) and I had a mmc at around 7 weeks, I wanted the mc to occur naturally so I waited 4 weeks (with medical supervision) and nothing, so I was given cytotek to induce the mc on jan 12. No sign of AF, after 9 weeks I had a hormone panel done and was found to have low progesterone, I was prescribed teva-medroxyprogesterone and AF started after taking 4 doses (of the 7 prescribed). I was over the moon lol, I am having my cycle monitored and as of CD10 I had 2 follicles growing strong on my right ovary and my lining is thickening nicely, I go back for bloodwork and monitoring next week (CD 14-16), im getting anxious, we will be bding tonite and the next few days and hope this is our month for our rainbow baby. Baby dust to everyone!




mommyof2peas said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I will try to catch up reading everyones post when I can. Little about myself. Was in the Oct baby group but had a MC. D&C Feb 28th. Still waiting for my AF after the D&C. So on day 3 of Provera to get it here a bit faster. Taking Clomid CD 5-9 as I've had to take it before doc is wanting to give me a bit of a boost. I'll be testing in April, just not sure when. Still have 8 days or provera then have to wait for AF to get here.

Welcome ladies! :flower: I am sorry for your losses :hugs:

I will catch up soon with all the news :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

VillageVoice said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> I will try to catch up reading everyones post when I can. Little about myself. Was in the Oct baby group but had a MC. D&C Feb 28th. Still waiting for my AF after the D&C. So on day 3 of Provera to get it here a bit faster. Taking Clomid CD 5-9 as I've had to take it before doc is wanting to give me a bit of a boost. I'll be testing in April, just not sure when. Still have 8 days or provera then have to wait for AF to get here.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. I was in the October group as well. I'm on day 1 of provera and will be taking femara. FX!Click to expand...

How is the Provera treating you? Ive found that it makes me VERY sleepy! I had to research it because being tired wasnt on the side effect list. I keep wishing that AF would just get here already so I didnt have to keep taking these things.


----------



## VillageVoice

mommyof2peas said:


> VillageVoice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> I will try to catch up reading everyones post when I can. Little about myself. Was in the Oct baby group but had a MC. D&C Feb 28th. Still waiting for my AF after the D&C. So on day 3 of Provera to get it here a bit faster. Taking Clomid CD 5-9 as I've had to take it before doc is wanting to give me a bit of a boost. I'll be testing in April, just not sure when. Still have 8 days or provera then have to wait for AF to get here.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. I was in the October group as well. I'm on day 1 of provera and will be taking femara. FX!Click to expand...
> 
> How is the Provera treating you? Ive found that it makes me VERY sleepy! I had to research it because being tired wasnt on the side effect list. I keep wishing that AF would just get here already so I didnt have to keep taking these things.Click to expand...

Hmm never heard it can make you sleepy. It's never made me sleepy. I take two 10mg tablets a day so 20mg for 5 days then stop.


----------



## Maisypie

Hey everyone, af showed up today so I am moving onto my next cycle....again...good luck everyone. 3 years of trying is sneaking up on me.


----------



## Cherrysoul

Thanks for the welcomes everyone :)

So my fertile week was 24-30th March with O probably around 29(if on time) i dont chart etc. Anyhoo last 3 nights i have woken to pee? I never wake to pee, but surely it's too early to be a 'symptom'. Even i O'd 'early'? The first night of peeing i woke up that morning with a stuffy/sneezy/snotty nose, which also disappeared. Anyway thought i would share my strange 'symptoms' which will probably be nothing, oh and i had a headache for two days around the same time.

Fingers crossed lol.


----------



## Cherrysoul

jmandrews said:


> Dpopl622 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Just to update you guys. My doctor ordered hcg bloodwork to see what my levels were and they're zero. It kind of hit hard that it's truly over and we have to start again. I do think that I am getting ready to O. I have cm present and ff says it's my two week window. So my body is definitely back in working order and it seems FF is on track. Hopefully I don't miss my window since my dh is out of town and I won't be joining him until Sunday/Monday. According to FF my dark green day will be Tuesday so hopefully we don't miss our chance. I hope everyone else is doing well, keep me posted :)
> 
> It's sad knowing it's over but great news you can try again. Mine were less than 2 on Monday. I think they are zero now. Just wondering, do women OV after HCG goes back to zero or does AF show? I've been having cramping and fertile mucus. DH and I BD just in case. Wishing u all the best! Hope I get ur rainbow baby soon.Click to expand...

Everyone is different of course, but i can tell you i got my first post MC period 2 weeks after my HCG went to 0 and O'd before it was 0. Hope that helps :)


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks! That helps a lot!!! I'm pretty sure I'm O'ing so hoping I only have two weeks until I can test or AF arrives. We will see :) I won't be bummed if I don't get a BFP I just really want to get on a regular cycle.


----------



## Cherrysoul

jmandrews said:


> Thanks! That helps a lot!!! I'm pretty sure I'm O'ing so hoping I only have two weeks until I can test or AF arrives. We will see :) I won't be bummed if I don't get a BFP I just really want to get on a regular cycle.


Fingers crossed for you, keep us posted :)

New 'symptom' today, very low left side back ache, if you can call it that, kind of feels like pulling and my left knee feels the same. Like i said in my other symptom post, probably nothing :shrug: 

Well 7 days to go before AF is due.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies :flower:

How are we all doing so far? It's hard to keep up now that hubby is home and it's a bit hectic here. Preparing for a trip up country (12-14 hour drive) and will be away from home for a month. We have friends that will have their holiday in our house in the meantime so need to make sure everything is perfect.

I am waiting for af to come later this week so that we can start :sex:

I will go with Smep next without using any opks etc. I have regular cycles so think I will get away with it. I am taking a bit of a break now, even stopped taking prenatals and vitamins. Will start again once af is here.


----------



## Soanxious

If people click on my link in my signature you will see what people have been using to get pregnant there is also a vote there :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thanks soanxious. I keep a regular eye there to see if anyone updated with something new I didn't know of :)

It seems that natural is best and pre-seed second, but assume it is for those ladies that don't have much cm. 

I started using b-complex and it works wonders to get cycles back to normal. If you wanted to add that or b6?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Anyone else did or want to try SMEP? :)


----------



## Soanxious

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Thanks soanxious. I keep a regular eye there to see if anyone updated with something new I didn't know of :)
> 
> It seems that natural is best and pre-seed second, but assume it is for those ladies that don't have much cm.
> 
> I started using b-complex and it works wonders to get cycles back to normal. If you wanted to add that or b6?

Yeah its interesting to see what else people write, I bought conceive plus which is like preseed and my cm is normally fine just bought it to add to it. I have been taking b complex for a month and my cycle is messed up..I had what looked like a pos opk last wednesday and I wasnt due to ov till saturday.. but by friday my cm had gone sticky, and I had only managed to get last bd on wednesday as I have been ill. this was my test, that was darkest it went it faded and now its not even a line on there. but FF is saying I have not OV yet.. I had EWCM on Tuesday/Wednesday

I have normally BD almost daily of not every other day since I have been with my OH, this has been our worst month for not BD as I was ill then he was then I was taken into hospital :( Meh..!

How are you?? x
 



Attached Files:







020414.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommyof2peas

Af started 40 days after D&c :) So Couple more days to start my Clomid then im waiting to O :) So excited something is happening!


----------



## Soanxious

mommyof2peas said:


> Af started 40 days after D&c :) So Couple more days to start my Clomid then im waiting to O :) So excited something is happening!

Good luck FX for you :D


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Soanxious said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks soanxious. I keep a regular eye there to see if anyone updated with something new I didn't know of :)
> 
> It seems that natural is best and pre-seed second, but assume it is for those ladies that don't have much cm.
> 
> I started using b-complex and it works wonders to get cycles back to normal. If you wanted to add that or b6?
> 
> Yeah its interesting to see what else people write, I bought conceive plus which is like preseed and my cm is normally fine just bought it to add to it. I have been taking b complex for a month and my cycle is messed up..I had what looked like a pos opk last wednesday and I wasnt due to ov till saturday.. but by friday my cm had gone sticky, and I had only managed to get last bd on wednesday as I have been ill. this was my test, that was darkest it went it faded and now its not even a line on there. but FF is saying I have not OV yet.. I had EWCM on Tuesday/Wednesday
> 
> I have normally BD almost daily of not every other day since I have been with my OH, this has been our worst month for not BD as I was ill then he was then I was taken into hospital :( Meh..!
> 
> How are you?? xClick to expand...

I am sorry that your cycles are messed up and that you didn't get enough bding in. I heard that ff sometimes get your dates wrong, but have no idea how true that is. Would be interesting to google though.

:hugs:

I am at 8dpo and hubby got home at 3dpo so no chance of me being preggo. I do notice some cramping and boobies hurt so think af will come with a vengeance this month. :wacko:



mommyof2peas said:


> Af started 40 days after D&c :) So Couple more days to start my Clomid then im waiting to O :) So excited something is happening!

I am glad that your af started :happydance: I had mine at cd42 after d&c and was so relieved because I could move on. I have my fx that you will catch soon :)


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> Af started 40 days after D&c :) So Couple more days to start my Clomid then im waiting to O :) So excited something is happening!

Yay!!! So excited for you!!! Baby dust!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Called the doc office today. My doc wasn't in so the nurse asked another doc if I should stop taking my Provera. Because my AF had started. I guess that doctor said to continue to take it.

Im confused why I would though. The whole reason to take it is to get my AF going. It's going. I could understand if I only had a couple left but I have 6 left. So right now all the Provera is doing is keeping it from really going. Maybe she thought I only had a 5 day course or 7 day...but surely not 10. I dunno. I think I'm just going to trust my body and let it do its thing.


----------



## Soanxious

mommyof2peas said:


> Called the doc office today. My doc wasn't in so the nurse asked another doc if I should stop taking my Provera. Because my AF had started. I guess that doctor said to continue to take it.
> 
> Im confused why I would though. The whole reason to take it is to get my AF going. It's going. I could understand if I only had a couple left but I have 6 left. So right now all the Provera is doing is keeping it from really going. Maybe she thought I only had a 5 day course or 7 day...but surely not 10. I dunno. I think I'm just going to trust my body and let it do its thing.

Ask for a 2nd opinion :)


----------



## Wishing89

Hello lovely ladies. Welcome to all the new ladies. There is so much to catch up on! I'm so sorry for everyone's losses :( 

I just thought I might update with some good news. I did my embryo transfer for fertility treatment last week and two nights ago I got a faint line on a frer and I confirmed with a darker line yesterday as well as several other lines on Internet cheapies also. I'm on cloud nine but I'm so nervous to! I'm on progesterone pessaries twice a day so I'm praying that will make the difference. I'm off to do bloods tomorrow and will repeat early next week to ensure numbers are doubling. 

I hope you're all well and bding lots lol. Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Wishing89

Here is a pic of my test which is the equivalent of 10dpo xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Soanxious

Wow that is a Beautiful line!!! Congratulations x


----------



## Dpopl622

Hi ladies just to update you guys. I should've O'd sometime between the 6th-8th and we bd the days leading up to and after so hopefully we caught the egg at the right time. My body seems like it went right back to my normal cycle as my cm was actually on the day my AF normally comes to I started showing cm at the exact day I've normally shown. I hope you all are doing well. Congrats to those who have BFP's and to those still trying this is our month I truly believe it! 

Xoxo
d


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulation wishing, that's a fab line! X


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on your bfp 

I'm
In my fertile days so dtd everyday


----------



## VillageVoice

Took my last provera today. Now just waiting for AF then the real fun begins!


----------



## confuzion

Can you put me down as a May tester now Angel?

11 DPO, BFN, sure I'm out. FX for a January rainbow!


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations wishing! That's a great line for so early on!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations Wishing! :) h&h nine months to you xxx

I hope to see some more shbfp's this month :)

Confuzion, I am sorry hun xx we can be cycle buddies then since we are more or less the close :)


----------



## confuzion

Wishing89 said:


> Here is a pic of my test which is the equivalent of 10dpo xx

Oh I missed this, CONGRATS! Beautiful line!


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Congratulations Wishing! :) h&h nine months to you xxx
> 
> I hope to see some more shbfp's this month :)
> 
> Confuzion, I am sorry hun xx we can be cycle buddies then since we are more or less the close :)

Yes :D, I told you we would be!! Hopefully we get those SHBFPs together!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

That would be awsome confuzion.......and for everyone off course :)

My af should start around friday or saturday........


----------



## confuzion

Mine Saturday or Sunday. I hope saturday!! Ready for the new cycle!

And yes, SHBFPs all around!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Today I am taking my first Clomid :D I have a pounding headache though so I haven't taken it yet. I am hoping to get rid of this headache before I add too it. Last thing I want to go is lose the pill LOL 

Super excited and nervous at the same time. Even though that nurse told me to keep taking the Provera even though my period had started I stopped taking it. Still bleeding with loads of clots (TMI) So I'm going to count today as CD 4 and just move on. It;s been 2 days since I took my last Provera.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Wishing! Very nice line! :) x Could it be multiples?


----------



## Wishing89

Thank you ladies. Fingers crossed this one stocks!

Leinzlove I only had one embryo put back so no should just be one. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Mommyof2peas and lenizlove
Happy to see u here :)


----------



## Kaiecee

When I was using clomid I was actually wishing for multiples


----------



## mommyof2peas

If I didn't already have 4 children I think I might be wishing for twins, but the thought of them now is kinda scary lol 

But secretly I've always thought having twins would be neat lol


----------



## Cherrysoul

Congrats Wishing on your BFP and for a HH 9 months :) 

3 days til AF is due for me, hoping she stays away of course.

I had to have a nap this afternoon, i was so tired i could not stay awake. Probably an AF thing though, knowing my luck haha.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Hi ladies, can I join you all? I had completely left the site after my last MC due to my husband no longer wanting to try but now he has agreed to try again :happydance: I am on cycle day 20 and have already been having symptoms? I posted all about it in this forum under "Question" It's a bit to early to test or to even have symptoms so I am really confused. But after all of these symptoms started my husband started to come back around and admitted he's not quite ready to give up :) If AF doesn't arrive I will be testing April 26th, I know it's a ways out but I don't want to set my self up for heart break again. If no "SHBFP" this month I will start OPK's and charting again. Good luck all :thumbup:


----------



## Soanxious

Good luck Mama... :) I have had 3 mc and still trying its hard but hope is so much easier to live with x


----------



## confuzion

:hi: mama. Glad you're back on the TTC wagon. 

I'm like soanxious, 3 MC and still trying. Can't imagine not trying. But we are working on our first. I might feel different if I had kids already.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

It was awful to stop trying, I know we both already have kids but not having one together is painful. Sorry for your losses, sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## confuzion

I hope you get your rainbow soon :hugs:. I can understand wanting to share a child with the one you love :(


----------



## Soanxious

Confuzion I have 3 from previous marriage so on one way I know what it's like to have babies and never had a problem I was always so fertile and carried them all perfectly, but my OH does not have children and I have always wanted more children but never met the right man. And now I feel I have met the man I would love to have a family with and nature is so cruel. I would not be feeling this way if I was still with my ex husband.. :( I feel upset unable to have one with my partner, so I can only empathise with you ttc no.1 :hugs: xx


----------



## confuzion

Thanks soanxious. Let's hope we both get a forever baby soon with the men who make it all worth it.


----------



## Soanxious

Yes hun it would be lovely x

I divorced my husband 13 yrs ago and stayed single until I met my partner, he was single for 7 yrs I just wished we had met 7 years before.. oh well :( thing is he used to bother with a fella that lived opposite me and he used to see me cutting the grass or coming and going in my car but never spoke to me, then we had mutual friends yet we eventually met when we were in A&E, me because I had broken my arm and he had taken his family member to A&E and UK being useless we were waiting over 4 hours so got talking, then after that day we kept bumping into each other then realised we had friends in common.. why couldn't I of broken my arm sooner lol.


----------



## confuzion

Lol aw that's a beautiful story of how you guys met :) Important thing is you found each other in the end, eh?


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah, I had to chase him though... he was really shy lol. Hard to believe it now :)

I done a bad thing, I tested.. im 8dpo and I tested!!!! grrrr my addiction to poas is too great not too and I have ZERO symptoms too..shakes head in disgust with self. Anyway :bfn:

Can I be put down for testing in May please? As I know I missed my egg this cycle due to being rushed into hospital right as it was popping out.. grrrr!


----------



## confuzion

You're not out yet! 8 DPO is way too early for a positive test! And you're more likely to catch the egg if you DTD the days leading up to the egg popping out than the actual day of. FX for you still!

AFM, temp drop today so AF soon I hope!


----------



## Kyliem87

Hey ladies 

How is everyone? Where is everyone at in their cycles? I'm CD17 today and got a positive digi and cheapie OPK yesterday so today is classed as O day! This is cycle 3 since the miscarriage and my cycles are still a little off. I used to be 28 days O on CD 14 but the past month and this month I've O'd on 16 and now 17 but trying to be positive!

We've done SMEP this month. Anyone else done this and been successful?

Sticky healthy baby dust ladies! :flow:


----------



## Soanxious

Confuzion Oh im sorry to see the drop hun.. :hugs: you have a nice 28 day cycle though if you do have AF soon x I have added you as a friend on there.. forgot my name soanxious7 I think. I think I have got a bfp sooner, its ok will test again tomorrow, just I normally have a nice full C cup BBs by now and they are still a B/C not a nice full C and no symptoms, I normally have wet cm when pregnant too and im dry :( x

Hi Kylie, I am 8dpo I was supposed to ov last saturday but I ov a week last wed on CD 13 and was taken ill CD14 so didnt manage any more BD around ov only days before and on the day I got pos opk. I done a Hpt and it came back neg and I have *No* symptoms :( I thought smep was just having BD every day, which I normally do most months but been ill this month. what is it exactly? as I have got pregnant 3 times since oct by just bd almost daily and around ov I bd daily(apart from this cycle) 

Baby Dust to all toooooooooo xxx


----------



## Kyliem87

Soanxious - basically you bd every other day from CD8 and when you get a + OPK you bd 3 days in a row, miss a day then bd once more for luck! So for me it's be 8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 17, 18 and 20. Fingers crossed for you that the swimmers were waiting for the eggy!

We've been pregnant 3 times. I have one daughter and 2 losses at 12 and 8 weeks but thought we would give this a go

:flow:


----------



## Soanxious

Oh right well I I would deffo be out then if you need to continue afterwards,.... I normally do daily anyways :)

Good luck and FX it works for you :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Kylie: Later O isn't a bad thing, as long as the distance between O and AF are atleast 10 days with 12-14 being ideal.


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx it works this month I'm fertile now and should ovulate by or on Sunday


----------



## confuzion

Soanxious said:


> Confuzion Oh im sorry to see the drop hun.. :hugs: you have a nice 28 day cycle though if you do have AF soon x I have added you as a friend on there.. forgot my name soanxious7 I think. I think I have got a bfp sooner, its ok will test again tomorrow, just I normally have a nice full C cup BBs by now and they are still a B/C not a nice full C and no symptoms, I normally have wet cm when pregnant too and im dry :( x
> 
> Hi Kylie, I am 8dpo I was supposed to ov last saturday but I ov a week last wed on CD 13 and was taken ill CD14 so didnt manage any more BD around ov only days before and on the day I got pos opk. I done a Hpt and it came back neg and I have *No* symptoms :( I thought smep was just having BD every day, which I normally do most months but been ill this month. what is it exactly? as I have got pregnant 3 times since oct by just bd almost daily and around ov I bd daily(apart from this cycle)
> 
> Baby Dust to all toooooooooo xxx

I didn't even know you could add friends on FF :haha:. I THINK I just accepted it? Not sure. Clicked something and the request page disappeared and I couldn't get back to it.

But yes I'm lucky my cycles seem to be more or less "textbook".


----------



## Kyliem87

Leinz - yeah my LP has been good just guttered as it now means my cycles are 30 days instead of 28 days so I have to wait longer! Haha :coffee:

:flow:


----------



## Soanxious

I woke up this morning and vomited, my son has had a tummy bug earlier in week and I thought oh no I must have that.. I managed to get a wee sample to do a test and I looked within 3 mins I have a squinter.. its more visible to the eye than on camera but used inverted and you can see the line more... im 9DPO :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







invert120414.png
File size: 183 KB
Views: 8









1204141.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Soanxious

I had never seen a friend request before either but when I clicked on your chart it popped up to add you.. have you paid for FF? I have im a vip member maybe it's that? x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hello! :wave: can I join you? Cd8 today and I ov around cd19 so will be testing (if af doesn't show) in early may xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Soanxious congratulations!!! Yay! Happy and healthy nine months to you with a shbfp :)

MrsW. Lovely to see you here and you are most welcome. How are you doing so far?

Xxx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Congrats soanxious :happydance: 
I caved and tested last night BFN :nope:
Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## Soanxious

Well I done a few more tests all with same line even with smu.. FX it sticks.. will test again tomorrow.. it was pure white on tests yesterday and now very faint lines.. so FX eek! if I am pregnant I am due Christmas eve lol!! x


----------



## Kyliem87

Everything crossed for you Soanxious! <3 

:flow:


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you.. FX it sticks x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats so anxious! I hope this is it for you!! 

Angel, I'm doing ok. Cd8 today so gearing up to the bding & ov stage! 

How about you, is hubby home yet? Xx


----------



## Conina

Soanxious I can see it even on my phone! :happydance: Stick little bean stick! 

Hi Mrs w!! Good to see you again :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

I really hope I will have a nice line tomorrow... but to be honest I thought I missed my egg.. so dunno xx will update test again tomorrow :D x


----------



## confuzion

Soanxious said:


> I had never seen a friend request before either but when I clicked on your chart it popped up to add you.. have you paid for FF? I have im a vip member maybe it's that? x

Yes, I do have a VIP membership. That must me it :). Congrats on your BFP! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Soanxious

Im just hoping its not an evap.. as I have no symptoms.. will try again tomorrow and post here.. :hugs: all x


----------



## jmandrews

Yay so glad to see you in here Mrs W! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, it's good news from me as well! Fingers crossed for a sticky!


----------



## Soanxious

It was probably the beginning of a lo but is no more? I took a test this morning and its still light.. can see line with naked eye or tiny bit with invert.. oh well onto the next cycle.. will try for a Jan baby now. :)
 



Attached Files:







130414.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi jm!! Nice to see you. How's ttc going for you now? What cd are you on? 

I'm cd9 now, probably another 10 days to ov yet! 

Dan-o congratulations! Brilliant news, I hope this is a sticky one for you hun. 

So anxious, 10dpo is still early and with hcg doubling every 48 hours maybe its just too early? Try again tomorrow, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## confuzion

Congrats dan-o!! FX for a SHBFP!

soanxious - there's still time for those lines to darken!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations dan-o :)

Soanxious hope you will get a strong bfp tomorrow. xx


----------



## Kaiecee

In my tww


----------



## Soanxious

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, it's good news from me as well! Fingers crossed for a sticky!

FX it stays nice and sticky.. yay!!! x


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi jm!! Nice to see you. How's ttc going for you now? What cd are you on?
> 
> I'm cd9 now, probably another 10 days to ov yet!
> 
> Dan-o congratulations! Brilliant news, I hope this is a sticky one for you hun.
> 
> So anxious, 10dpo is still early and with hcg doubling every 48 hours maybe its just too early? Try again tomorrow, fingers crossed for you xx

I honestly have no idea where I am in my cycle. I haven't really seen AF yet since my MC. I did bleed old blood for a week but it was only one week after I stopped bleeding from the MC. I'm pretty sure I OV a little over a week ago so I'm expecting AF by next weekend. We will see. DH and I didn't track or really try this cycle. Really looking forward to next cycle.

Best of luck! Hope u r on ur way to a BFP this cycle.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am going to ask a very uncomfortable question and tmi warning.

I noticed this month that I don't soak a pad like usual and the colour is brown to dark red (more maroonish). Is this normal or does it indicate a problem? I have no pain and my periods are normally pain free. 

Hope you can help me. thanks xx


----------



## Soanxious

Periods alter hun, I have normal ones usually and no pain.. but last cycle I had such a heavy one and the pain was unbearable, im hoping for a lighter one this cycle. I never suffer like that. just check the next one if you get one :hugs: x

AFM will be testing again in May :( looks like im out, my line got no darker.. I pulled my asda test apart to take pic today same faint as yesterday but camera dont pic up what eye can see so may of been a starter and a finisher within a day or 2 :(
 



Attached Files:







140414asda.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 3









140414asda2.png
File size: 77.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blondish_keg

I would like to join please! No AF since MC in march so I am not sure when I shall be testing but It will be before the end of this month for sure. 
Feeling nauseous and impatient - good luck everyone else!


----------



## Soanxious

Blondish, take your mc as first day of a period, how many weeks were you? sorry for you loss :hugs: xx


----------



## jmandrews

Blondish_keg said:


> I would like to join please! No AF since MC in march so I am not sure when I shall be testing but It will be before the end of this month for sure.
> Feeling nauseous and impatient - good luck everyone else!

I am like you and have no idea where I am in my cycle. Fingers crossed! Hope we get our Rainbow babies soon.


----------



## Soanxious

tried 5 brands of tests all had faint lines this is superdrugs own brand not testing anymore today!!!!! xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







superdrug14.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 12









superdrug14 1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kyliem87

Soanxious - I deffo see lines! Everything crossed for a stick happy and healthy 9 months!

I am 3dpo today and we did SMEP this month. We BD CD9, 11, 13, 15, 16 (+OPK), 17 and 19. Keeping everything crossed tightly and praying for a BFP to give us our 2nd rainbow baby! 

:flow:


----------



## Soanxious

Kylie now you deffo should catch that egg BD ing on those days.. take a look at my chart.. I BD 2 days before and ov day only but I used conceive plus and a mooncup this time :) im really hoping for a sticky bean.. Due date 25th December :D x


----------



## Blondish_keg

Soanxious said:


> Blondish, take your mc as first day of a period, how many weeks were you? sorry for you loss :hugs: xx

Thanks, hugs right back at ya.

It was early at 6 weeks.
So using the day I started bleeding, I am CD 16 today? with an aprox 30day cycle. However I think I ovulated on CD 12 - fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## Soanxious

I ov CD 15 the first month after my last mc and CD 13 this cycle... FX you caught your egg x


----------



## wifey2013

Hello ladies!! Can I join as a May tester?? AF will be due May 8th, and I'm waiting until the 12th to test if the witch doesn't show!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I see that line too so anxious! Fingers tightly crossed.

Angel, after my mc my afs were similar to what you describe. I didn't think much of it but my acupuncturist did alot of blood nourishing with me (because I'd have lost a lot during the mc) and this last af was very unusually heavy for me and bright red so I think it worked.

Jm, that's good that you are relaxed about your cycles, best way to be if you can. I hope af come right on time so you can try next cycle. 

Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome blondish and wifey :)

I can see those lines soanxious! Congratulations!

Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Im not feeling positive today.. bad bad cramps.. :hugs: xx plus tests are quite faint... will know tomorrow when I test again.. :( x


----------



## Kyliem87

Soanxious - I am praying for you and hoping they are implantation cramps of bubs snuggling deeper! :hugs:

:flow:


----------



## confuzion

soanxious - :hugs:, I hope all will be ok, and like kylie said, little healthy bean snuggling in.


----------



## jmandrews

To anyone who MC naturally. I am on CD 43 (6 weeks) since I started bleeding and found out I was Miscarrying. My levels were less than 2 two weeks ago and the nurse told me I should be starting any day if I hadn't already. Well here I am two weeks later and still nothing. Is this normal? Should I call my Dr. I just want AF to show so DH and I can get busy.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Kylie and Confuzion :hugs: xxxxxxx

jmandrews when was the last time you saw a Dr/Nurse? they probably presumed you have mc naturally, you will need to inform them as they may give you something to start it off or give you a D&C . Im so sorry for your loss hun.. I have had 3 confirmed mc and I am worrying I am losing this one that I only really found out about yesterday... hope you that you get some help xxx


----------



## jmandrews

Soanxious said:


> Thanks Kylie and Confuzion :hugs: xxxxxxx
> 
> jmandrews when was the last time you saw a Dr/Nurse? they probably presumed you have mc naturally, you will need to inform them as they may give you something to start it off or give you a D&C . Im so sorry for your loss hun.. I have had 3 confirmed mc and I am worrying I am losing this one that I only really found out about yesterday... hope you that you get some help xxx

I saw my Dr. a month ago and I went I for blood work every week until my levels were less than 2. They said that because my levels fell at a great rate and everything was going well I no longer need to go in. I passed the sac and everything on March 11th so everything should be gone. I'm wondering if the bleeding I had on March 25 (one week after the bleeding stopped for my MC) was a period or not. It lasted a week. If that's the case then I'm on CD 22. I'm not really sure what to think. Hoping to have answers soon. I'm going to test tomorrow. If neg. then I'll call my Dr. To be seen.


----------



## Blondish_keg

fingers crossed for you soanxious xx


----------



## Soanxious

jmandrews sorry missread your other message, I was told to class the 1st day of bleeding as the first day of a new cycle. Some women say that they are on time with next AF like myself, some 5 weeks some 6 weeks some have af a few weeks after like maybe you did?.... Have you been careful? or TTC? as I got pregnant in Feb after a MC in January. I would ring up and ask the nurse or maybe someone else here has experienced something similar to yourself. I was lucky and I went back to my normal cycles. Are you charting? Opk's? Hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## Soanxious

Blondish_keg said:


> fingers crossed for you soanxious xx

Thanks hun x


----------



## confuzion

JM - hm I don't know CD43 sounds like an awfully long time to go without a proper AF. You should definitely take a pregnancy test. If negative, you may just be having an anovulatory cycle (very common after miscarriage) and you may just have to wait a little longer :( wouldn't hurt to call up the doc and see what they have to say.


----------



## jmandrews

Soanxious said:


> jmandrews sorry missread your other message, I was told to class the 1st day of bleeding as the first day of a new cycle. Some women say that they are on time with next AF like myself, some 5 weeks some 6 weeks some have af a few weeks after like maybe you did?.... Have you been careful? or TTC? as I got pregnant in Feb after a MC in January. I would ring up and ask the nurse or maybe someone else here has experienced something similar to yourself. I was lucky and I went back to my normal cycles. Are you charting? Opk's? Hope you get some answers soon x

Yea I've read about that. I just wish I knew. I'm going to call my Dr. Tomorrow and see what she says. We weren't being careful but weren't really trying. I haven't been tracking anything yet. I plan to temp and maybe use OPKs next cycle. I'm ready for AF so we can just get started TTC again. Feels like forever! Thank you :)
I really hope you have a sticky bean. Keep us posted. Are u going to the dr?


----------



## jmandrews

confuzion said:


> JM - hm I don't know CD43 sounds like an awfully long time to go without a proper AF. You should definitely take a pregnancy test. If negative, you may just be having an anovulatory cycle (very common after miscarriage) and you may just have to wait a little longer :( wouldn't hurt to call up the doc and see what they have to say.

I took a test and it was bfn which I expected. I'm goin to cal my dr tomorrow and see if I can meet with her to see what's going on or if she can help start AF.


----------



## Soanxious

jmandrews said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> jmandrews sorry missread your other message, I was told to class the 1st day of bleeding as the first day of a new cycle. Some women say that they are on time with next AF like myself, some 5 weeks some 6 weeks some have af a few weeks after like maybe you did?.... Have you been careful? or TTC? as I got pregnant in Feb after a MC in January. I would ring up and ask the nurse or maybe someone else here has experienced something similar to yourself. I was lucky and I went back to my normal cycles. Are you charting? Opk's? Hope you get some answers soon x
> 
> Yea I've read about that. I just wish I knew. I'm going to call my Dr. Tomorrow and see what she says. We weren't being careful but weren't really trying. I haven't been tracking anything yet. I plan to temp and maybe use OPKs next cycle. I'm ready for AF so we can just get started TTC again. Feels like forever! Thank you :)
> I really hope you have a sticky bean. Keep us posted. Are u going to the dr?Click to expand...

I would start charting when you get AF, mainly to check that you are ovulating on time and will be BD on time as maybe your cycles may be slightly off, I actually OV 4 days before I was supposed to this cycle and mixing opk's,cm,chart I was able to see that. If I had not I wouldn't of known I had ovulated. I also started using conceive plus and a mooncup.. there is a link in my signature that is a vote of what was used to get pregnant and other hints and tips if you want to take a look.

I was going to go to the early pregnancy assessment unit in the morning to get my bloods done, but im not going to bother, if I mc there is nothing that can be done... I saw my ob last week and she said as I had 3 healthy pregnancies previously then there should be no reason for my mc's just bad luck.. and she was going to test me to see if I needed to start taking aspirin, but I had already started taking aspirin..so I know she will not or can not do anything for me as my progesterone is always a good amount when I mc so its not that either.. I will keep trying till my OH and myself get a baby... And thank you..x

Hope you get your answers soon :) x


----------



## Soanxious

JM a lot of women also use acupuncture and reflexology :) x


----------



## jmandrews

Soanxious said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> jmandrews sorry missread your other message, I was told to class the 1st day of bleeding as the first day of a new cycle. Some women say that they are on time with next AF like myself, some 5 weeks some 6 weeks some have af a few weeks after like maybe you did?.... Have you been careful? or TTC? as I got pregnant in Feb after a MC in January. I would ring up and ask the nurse or maybe someone else here has experienced something similar to yourself. I was lucky and I went back to my normal cycles. Are you charting? Opk's? Hope you get some answers soon x
> 
> Yea I've read about that. I just wish I knew. I'm going to call my Dr. Tomorrow and see what she says. We weren't being careful but weren't really trying. I haven't been tracking anything yet. I plan to temp and maybe use OPKs next cycle. I'm ready for AF so we can just get started TTC again. Feels like forever! Thank you :)
> I really hope you have a sticky bean. Keep us posted. Are u going to the dr?Click to expand...
> 
> I would start charting when you get AF, mainly to check that you are ovulating on time and will be BD on time as maybe your cycles may be slightly off, I actually OV 4 days before I was supposed to this cycle and mixing opk's,cm,chart I was able to see that. If I had not I wouldn't of known I had ovulated. I also started using conceive plus and a mooncup.. there is a link in my signature that is a vote of what was used to get pregnant and other hints and tips if you want to take a look.
> 
> I was going to go to the early pregnancy assessment unit in the morning to get my bloods done, but im not going to bother, if I mc there is nothing that can be done... I saw my ob last week and she said as I had 3 healthy pregnancies previously then there should be no reason for my mc's just bad luck.. and she was going to test me to see if I needed to start taking aspirin, but I had already started taking aspirin..so I know she will not or can not do anything for me as my progesterone is always a good amount when I mc so its not that either.. I will keep trying till my OH and myself get a baby... And thank you..x
> 
> Hope you get your answers soon :) xClick to expand...

I def will be charting and likely use OPKs. I like knowing exactly when I O. More now because I have no idea what my body will be doing. Hoping my body won't take long to go back to normal. My dr said if we have any trouble she will help. Thanks for the I do I will def look I to all that. I've never heard of moon cups. 

I am hoping for the best for you. Hope that this is a healthy pregnancy and you don't have to wait any longer.


----------



## Soanxious

They are called Divacups in usa :)

Good luck xxx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

JM- I hope you get some answers soon...

Soanxious- I have everything crossed for you & sending lots of good vibes your way... Hope the cramps are just that bean getting comfortable for a nine month journey...

AFM- I got a bfn two mornings ago on a test I had so decided I was going to wait a week to try again or get af...Well... I had to run to store for dh this evening and there was a display of tests, I couldn't resist posa lol... Came home went to the loo and low ans behold oh my 2 lines BFP! I can't decide how I feel yet, I think excited, scared, shocked... I was going to post a pic of test but I don't know how.

Can I still stay here with everyone please???

Sending lots of baby dust & HUGS to all!!!


----------



## confuzion

congrats mama of 4!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

mama of 4 n 1 said:


> JM- I hope you get some answers soon...
> 
> Soanxious- I have everything crossed for you & sending lots of good vibes your way... Hope the cramps are just that bean getting comfortable for a nine month journey...
> 
> AFM- I got a bfn two mornings ago on a test I had so decided I was going to wait a week to try again or get af...Well... I had to run to store for dh this evening and there was a display of tests, I couldn't resist posa lol... Came home went to the loo and low ans behold oh my 2 lines BFP! I can't decide how I feel yet, I think excited, scared, shocked... I was going to post a pic of test but I don't know how.
> 
> Can I still stay here with everyone please???
> 
> 
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust & HUGS to all!!!


Congrats!


----------



## jmandrews

mama of 4 n 1 said:


> JM- I hope you get some answers soon...
> 
> Soanxious- I have everything crossed for you & sending lots of good vibes your way... Hope the cramps are just that bean getting comfortable for a nine month journey...
> 
> AFM- I got a bfn two mornings ago on a test I had so decided I was going to wait a week to try again or get af...Well... I had to run to store for dh this evening and there was a display of tests, I couldn't resist posa lol... Came home went to the loo and low ans behold oh my 2 lines BFP! I can't decide how I feel yet, I think excited, scared, shocked... I was going to post a pic of test but I don't know how.
> 
> Can I still stay here with everyone please???
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust & HUGS to all!!!

:happydance: congrats!!! So exciting! If u go to the bottom where u type a comment... Click go advanced. Once that page opens click on the paper clip in the tool box. You can upload and attach pic there. Then hit submit :) hope that helps.


----------



## jjbubbles28

I will be testing on Memorial Day, good luck everyone!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations Mama :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations mama!!


----------



## Conina

Yay mama :happydance: H&H 9 months!!

I'll be testing on Fri if she hasn't arrived. No idea how I feel at the minute - one minute I'm sure AF is about to arrive and the next I'm a wee bit more hopeful...


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Conina I hope you get a SHBFP on Friday. I know the tww is a rollercoaster ride. Xxx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Thank you everyone...

Conina- hope you get that SHBFP Friday, sending lots of baby dust and happy thoughts your way!!! 

I'm feeling nervous, couldn't help but test again this morning, I need to hide the two I have left and try to keep thinking positive.

Angelbaby- When does DH come home? Hope you get your SHBFP very soon!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

He is home and I am just waiting for af to finish off. I am at cd5 and will start bding when spotting is lighter. Poor hubby need some attention. Lol I am planning on going with smep this month. :) without the opks though since I know I ov on cd17.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

You should definitely catch that egg with smep :) Oh how exciting, hope the days go by quick for you! Sounds like dh will be getting a lot of attention very soon lol
Happy SHBFP making!


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you mama, just not feeling pregnant now... xx

Congratulations on your :bfp: yay!! xx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

:hugs:Sorry Soanxious, will continue to send you good vibes. Hope you still have that SHBFP just with stubborn symptoms:hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Lol if it did stick I bet it would be stubborn ;) x


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Had blood drawn yesterday, Dr says hcg level is low but consistent with lmp. Next hcg level on Wednesday, trying to stay positive and think happy thoughts. EDD 12/26/14, :cloud9: praying for a sticky healthy bean...

How's everyone doing/feeling?


----------



## Soanxious

FX Mama it's a sticky one xx


AFM massive temp drop and now :bfn: :cry: xx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Sorry for your loss Soanxious :hugs: Hope the new cycle is a magical one and you get that SHBFP, sending lots of baby dust your way!!! :dust:


----------



## Soanxious

4 chemicals now :( x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so sorry soanxious :( *hugs*


----------



## Soanxious

thanks everyone x

Hopefully a may :bfp: xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry soanxious :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

So sorry Soanxious hope your ok. X


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so sorry hope May brings u a bfp and a sticky bean


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry soanxious. Chemicals are evil. At least you didn't have to wait too long. Hope your have better luck next month :hugs:.


----------



## jmandrews

So sorry soanxious :( hope you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks all... I had a temp drop and neg but no af yet... just hope it wont be long, my chart says I should of had af yesterday xx


----------



## jmandrews

AF finally arrived after 45 days since MC. 
I feel so relieved! Now DH and I can start focusing on TTC. :)


----------



## confuzion

Yay that's great news jm!! I knew it was only a matter of time! Now hopefully this will be her last visit for 9 months!! Are you going to use OPKs and/or temp?


----------



## Soanxious

Excellent jm fx for a nice ov and bfp xx


----------



## jmandrews

confuzion said:


> Yay that's great news jm!! I knew it was only a matter of time! Now hopefully this will be her last visit for 9 months!! Are you going to use OPKs and/or temp?

Yes I plan to :) thanks! I'll be testing around or before May 15.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Great news jm!! X


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Great news JM!!! Xxx


----------



## Conina

Not much doubt about that then lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Wwwwooooohhhooooooo!!!!

Congratulations Conina! :)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Congrats Conina, definataly can't second guess that one. The test line is darker than the control line. Yay for you :happydance:


----------



## Soanxious

Congratulations Conina :) how many dpo? thats a beaut of a line!!!!


----------



## Conina

Thanks ladies. Soanxious ff is telling me 16dpo but I think it's more like 18


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow congrats conina x


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Have any of you or do any of you use coconut oil? I started using coconut oil while trying to lose weight and kept using it because I loved the way it made me feel. I cook with it, put it in some of my beverages, and even use it on my skin. I just looked it up to make sure it was ok to keep using while pregnant and was shocked to find how healthy it is before, during, and after pregnancy.https://www.divine-mama.com/blogs/m...coconut-oil-before-during-and-after-pregnancy

I was having bad blood clots with AF so about a month and a half ago I started taking baby aspirin to see if it would help with the clots and last AF was a normal one. Now I'm wondering if the coconut oil and baby aspirin is what helped me to become pregnant. Sorry for the long post, just found this interesting.


----------



## jmandrews

Conina said:


> Not much doubt about that then lol

Yay that is awesome! Congrats!!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Conina, what an amazing line! X


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I thought blood clots is normal? I read it is part of the lining coming off or something? Am I wrong?

Coconut oil does have many benefits and I want to have a look into it myself. Only thing is......it's expensive here..........


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

My blood clots were real bad, like after having a baby... TMI- but they were golf ball sized & when I had blood work done I asked the OB if I should stop taking it and he told me to keep taking it for now that it's good for the uterine lining.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry that you are struggling xx 

I didn't know that the coconut oil is so good for lining as well. Maybe I should go and get some tomorrow. 

Another question, we don't get baby aspirin here. Would it be okay if I take a quarter of a normal disprin per day?


----------



## jmandrews

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I am sorry that you are struggling xx
> 
> I didn't know that the coconut oil is so good for lining as well. Maybe I should go and get some tomorrow.
> 
> Another question, we don't get baby aspirin here. Would it be okay if I take a quarter of a normal disprin per day?

What's the aspirin do? Just curious :)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Baby aspirin helps with uterine lining and blood clotting. 

Angel- are you in UK? If so I believe I was told you have 75mg aspirin, just called low dose there. 81mg and under is what they suggest, once a day. 
If you Google it there is a lot of info. I just searched baby aspirin and fertility...


----------



## jmandrews

Oh ok very cool I didn't know that.

So I'm still having dull cramping and only tiny dots of brown spotting. I'm now wondering if this isn't AF and possibly implantation bleeding. I thought the bleeding I had on March 25th could be AF but wasn't sure because it was so soon after my MC. I had O symptoms and I am pretty sure I O'd on April 8th. If that's true then that would put me at 10dpo today. Just waiting to see if AF kicks in or if this stops. Plan to test on Sunday if AF still hasn't kicked in.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

They say the first day of bleeding from MC is day 1 of cycle, sad I know, to think that as a start of cycle but that's what the RE explained to me in 2011. Sending lots of possitive vibes your way for it to be implantation and you get a shbfp Sunday.


----------



## confuzion

I love coconut oil! It's the only oil I cook with and I also put it on my skin! Can't get enough of the stuff :haha:.


----------



## mommyof2peas

CD 13 for me. The dollar store OPKs look like they are nearly positive but my CBEFM is saying Im low fertility. So now Im a bit confused. It is a bit early for me to Ovulate as my nnormal cycle is 31 days or so. I normally O around cd 17. But since this is my first cycle since my D&C and I needed Provera to get that started, and Im taking clomid, nothing about this cycle is normal. What so you all think?
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-18 09.09.28.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Soanxious

baby aspirin is 75mg so if you can measure around that much it should be ok... :) some take 100mg... 

I am going to try that coconut oil.. thanks :D


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> CD 13 for me. The dollar store OPKs look like they are nearly positive but my CBEFM is saying Im low fertility. So now Im a bit confused. It is a bit early for me to Ovulate as my nnormal cycle is 31 days or so. I normally O around cd 17. But since this is my first cycle since my D&C and I needed Provera to get that started, and Im taking clomid, nothing about this cycle is normal. What so you all think?

From my experience with clomid it does make you O sooner like a 28 days cycle. My cycle was kind of strange the first round of clomid but it def shortened it. The 2nd round of clomid I O'd on cd 15 so ur body could just be adjusting. FX'd your get it on the first round!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes I think it's true about o'ing earlier with clomid so looks positive to me :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mommyof2peas, I don't know much about clomid, but the lines do look that you are building up to ov. It can get a bit darker still.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Is coconut oil considered healthier than olive, canola or grapeseed oil? Does it have a different taste in foods? Hubby is a bit fussy with tastes. Lol

Also confuzion, does it smell nice? Lol


----------



## confuzion

Yes coconut oil is definitely healthier than the alternatives. Especially for cooking because it is highly resistant to oxidation at high heat. I occasionally use olive oil for cooking also (never to fry) but try not to because it is more prone to oxidation. 

It does have a unique smell but I think it smells delicious.


----------



## Leinzlove

I never knew that. I always use Olive oil for cooking.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Wow, always something new to learn. :) maybe you should start your own blog on healthy eating :)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I get organic coconut oil, here they sell two at the health store. One that smells like coconut and one that doesn't but both are extra virgin and sold in containers that don't contain harmful substances like hexane & BPA. My DH does not like coconut so I use the one without smell or flavor for him. I have used it for a year and everyone I know swears buy it. I only found out about it being good for pregnancy and breast feeding when I got nervous about using it in pregnancy and did a search on it. TMI- it also helps with pregnancy constipation when added to a warm cup of milk. Found this one out on accident. Even added fiber wasn't working for me so OB suggested Collace, thankfully now I do t need it.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Ok ladies, opinions please... Are they getting darker? FRER with 3 dots is from this am and purple test with 2 dots is from this AM I know I'm nuts to keep testing but waiting for Wednesday for second HCG is driving me insane. Wish I could stop obsessing and worrying! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Conina

Frer is DEFINITELY darker. I'm on my phone and can exen see it darker


----------



## Kaiecee

Definetly dark I also see it on my phone


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yes, darker. I can see it on my phone without even enlarging the pics :)


----------



## Blondish_keg

defo darker :)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Thank you everyone for helping me feel more confident, wish I could stop being so nervous....


----------



## Leinzlove

Obviously darker. Congratulations! Its going to be awhile before you don't feel nervous. But it'll get better with each passing day!


----------



## Soanxious

Lots Darker :D x


----------



## confuzion

Yeah looks like a sticky baby! HPTs look great!


----------



## wbee

Hey everyone. I'm 4 dpo and taking clomid and progesterone. This cycle looks similar to a pregnancy one I had this past December, so I'm really hopeful! Neither pregnancy presented with symptoms and the progesterone can create symptoms. Period is due May 1st, I'll start testing any 11 dpo on April 26th.


----------



## Leinzlove

wbee: So exciting! This month is the one. Sending lots of :dust:!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi wbee, I hope you get your shbfp this month :) xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Can you put me down for testing in May? 

I am out. :witch: got me. On to the next cycle. 

Happy and healthy 9 months to all those with :bfp: x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry sportysgirl :( I hope May would be a lucky month for you. Xxx


----------



## wifey2013

Hi Ladies!! Can you put me down for May? I'll be testing around May 14th if the witch doesn't show!! Sticky baby dust to all!


----------



## Kyliem87

Congrats mamma! :flower:

How is everyone and where are we all at in our cycles?!

I'm 10DPO tomorrow and going in hunt of a FRER since the shops are closed today lol how is everyone feeling?

:flow:


----------



## wifey2013

Kyliem87 said:


> Congrats mamma! :flower:
> 
> How is everyone and where are we all at in our cycles?!
> 
> I'm 10DPO tomorrow and going in hunt of a FRER since the shops are closed today lol how is everyone feeling?
> 
> :flow:

Hi Kylie! I'm on CD11 today! Hoping to O on the 24th. In my fertile window now :) 

Sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## Soanxious

Kyliem87 said:


> Congrats mamma! :flower:
> 
> How is everyone and where are we all at in our cycles?!
> 
> I'm 10DPO tomorrow and going in hunt of a FRER since the shops are closed today lol how is everyone feeling?
> 
> :flow:

Hi, I am CD3 im I have just had a Chemical :cry: I had 4 days of pos hpt then a negative and bleed :( 

Will be ttc in week commencing 28th April as thats my high fertile week x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Kylie! Hope you get that SHBFP :)

Wifey, I will add you to May. I hope we all get may shbfp's if we didn't get it this month. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Angel can you add me to may testing please :hugs: x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Soanxious, I wish I had your name on the bfp list still :( may the month of may be our blessed month with loads of shbfp's.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hunny... hoping it will be our month for all ttc.. when will you be testing ?? :D xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Should start af by Friday we will see I guess

Soanxious 
Hope u get ur bfp next cycle so sorry


----------



## jmandrews

I'm on cd 4... Ready for AF to be over already. It was has been pretty heavy. Is the normal for the first cycle after MC? Hope it ends soon so DH and I can get to BDing. Good luck ladies! Baby dust!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jmandrews, my first af was heavy and second one more normal. Xx

Soanxious, I will be testing around the 14th after af due date. 

I am cd10 and so far hubby got me 4 days in a row. Lol I didn't even have to ask :) I should ov on the 29th, but notice a big temp drop the last couple of days and cm are watery and have loads of it. So don't know........


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Angelbaby- Sounds like you will have :spermy: there waiting for that egg :happydance:
Sending lots of baby :dust: your way and to all of you! Hope May is the month that you all get SHBFP's!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Soanxious

Jm I have just had a Chemical and it was VERY heavy, I was filling a mooncup every 3 hours for 1st day then twice a day 2nd day. :( x

Angel I OV and got pregnant 4 days before my ov date said I should ov on last cycle xx

Im not testing until AFTER af due date, and it will be with a digital as I don't want to see another chemical x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you mama. I bought opks this morning and got a neg so will test again on cd12, cd10 today. Think I will ov on cd17 like usual, just got more cm this month. But that might be my shbfp then this month :)

I am sorry for the chemical soanxious and hope you will get a may shbfp. Xxx


----------



## wifey2013

Soanxious, I'm also trying after a CP/MMC. I guess we learnt our lesson about testing early!! I'm waiting until AF is at least 2-3 days late before testing!! I wish you tons of sticky baby dust!!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Angel.. xx

So upsetting isn't it Wifey :( my 4th one now.. so heartbreaking, it seems to happen within 2 days of when I tell my OH im pregnant, I told him im not telling him till im in labour at 9months next time.. how many dpo are you? when will you be testing? Im only going to do a digital a day after my af is due if I get that far again, I even tried aspirin 75mg the last few months :(

I got pregnant using my mooncup and conceive plus last time :) which was handy as I BD 5 and 4 days before my ov was supposed to be due, I got a pos on the wed and wasnt due till sat/sunday.. but managed to get pg maybe it was the conceive plus? we will never know. xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies. I should be ovulating tomorrow I think. Positive opk this morning and a temp drop so expecting another drop tomorrow followed by a rise Wednesday. We dtd this morning and will tomorrow but haven't at all before that as been away so I don't feel like we've covered it that well.

Angel - glad you've covered all bases this month, good luck, ill be rooting for you.

Jm - I don't think there is a normal after a mc unfortunately. My afs were very light at first but don't think that was normal either. Acupuncture has helped my blood nourishing and they are heavier now which feels healthier.

Mama of 4 how are you feeling?


----------



## cutieq

AF is due for me today. Always the hardest part of the wait. I'm waiting until Cd34 to test.


----------



## wifey2013

Soanxious said:


> Thanks Angel.. xx
> 
> So upsetting isn't it Wifey :( my 4th one now.. so heartbreaking, it seems to happen within 2 days of when I tell my OH im pregnant, I told him im not telling him till im in labour at 9months next time.. how many dpo are you? when will you be testing? Im only going to do a digital a day after my af is due if I get that far again, I even tried aspirin 75mg the last few months :(
> 
> I got pregnant using my mooncup and conceive plus last time :) which was handy as I BD 5 and 4 days before my ov was supposed to be due, I got a pos on the wed and wasnt due till sat/sunday.. but managed to get pg maybe it was the conceive plus? we will never know. xx


The CP was pretty upsetting - it was our first cycle TTC, when I saw the faint line I couldn't believe it, and neither did my hubby. The next day AF showed right on time and with a vengeance.

This cycle I haven't O'd yet! I'm in my fertile window now and should O on the 24th. We're leaving on the 25th for our Honeymoon so the TWW will go by quickly! I only come home 5 days after AF is due. I am going to try to test when I get home and not before - I hope I'm strong enough to hold out that long!! Worst case I will test 2 days after AF is due (that is - if she doesn't show). FX! :af:


----------



## wifey2013

cutieq said:


> AF is due for me today. Always the hardest part of the wait. I'm waiting until Cd34 to test.

FX the witch doesn't show!!!!!!!!!! :af:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hey ladies. I should be ovulating tomorrow I think. Positive opk this morning and a temp drop so expecting another drop tomorrow followed by a rise Wednesday. We dtd this morning and will tomorrow but haven't at all before that as been away so I don't feel like we've covered it that well.
> 
> Angel - glad you've covered all bases this month, good luck, ill be rooting for you.
> 
> Jm - I don't think there is a normal after a mc unfortunately. My afs were very light at first but don't think that was normal either. Acupuncture has helped my blood nourishing and they are heavier now which feels healthier.
> 
> Mama of 4 how are you feeling?

It sounds like you might have caught it just in time fx for you...

I am ok, still really nervous, have been tired with lots of nausea. I think I must be one of the only ones that gets excited over feeling nauseous but it's reassuring to me. I have my second beta hcg done on Wednesday, it was 27 this last week but I was only in my 3rd week so was told it was a normal level. 

Hope you get a SHBFP this cycle!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

jmandrews said:


> I'm on cd 4... Ready for AF to be over already. It was has been pretty heavy. Is the normal for the first cycle after MC? Hope it ends soon so DH and I can get to BDing. Good luck ladies! Baby dust!

I am having my first period since my miscarriage and was expecting it to be heavy but it is light and with no pain. Suppose it's different for everyone. Hope your ok. Xx


----------



## wbee

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Been quite busy so haven't had a chance to post. I wish you all baby dust as well :)


----------



## Soanxious

I have just finished my Chemical, this was my 4th, it was not as painful as the one in Feb but this one was VERY heavy for 2 days. :hugs: to all that have mc xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Were moving on Friday and dh went and packed our bathroom so I have no idea where my test went so if I don't have my af Friday I'll have to wait till I can find that test in all thoses boxes because he didn't even label the box


----------



## Kyliem87

11DPO and BFN. AF is due on Friday. I'm not testing again until I'm late

But thinking we are on to next month! :coffee:


----------



## live_in_hope

I ovulated :dance: slightly earlier than last month, on cd28 :dohh: so am 2dpo... Am a little disppointed about the bad timing of bding this month :cry: it just didnt work out for us with one thing or another... I wont test early this month, not with my lps being short, so i will test on 11dpo (my lps have been 8-10days) so if i get to 11dpo it will be a miracle in itself :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Keeping FX for all testing soon xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I feel the same live in hope. My last two lp have been 9-10 days so if I get to 11-12 dpo it will be a miracle! 

I'm due to ov tomorrow so a while to wait yet.


----------



## wbee

Mrs W and live_in_hope, have you gone to the doctor about your short lps? Sounds like progesterone might give you better odds?

Today I woke up feeling very sick to my stomach and that feeling continued for most of my morning while working. I normally don't get nauseous, but I'm thinking that perhaps the progesterone is to blame for that? Though, I've heard some say that it could make nausea worse but not actually cause it? Who knows. I'm trying not to get carried away about that or any other symptoms.. even after so long the tww is still so hard.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Good luck wbee, fx crossed for you and sending possitive thoughts!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm having a lot of nausea but im wondering if it's pregnancy related or just stress


----------



## eme

Hey ladies, 

I know I haven't been active in this particular thread (but I have been in other ones). I've had something rather unexpected pop up tonight and figured you all were the best ones to come to about this.

MMC was confirmed March 6th, 2014. Spotting started March 19th; full on bleeding followed by spotting March 23-31. 

I never took a HPT to confirm negative after the miscarriage but had multiple follow-up ultrasounds that confirmed I had shed all the lining of my uterus and had none of the pregnancy left. 

DH and I were NTNP afterward since we were told to not try to get pregnant for 2 or 3 more months. Since I wasn't really paying attention to ovulation, etc...not temping or OPK's, etc when I had ovulation pain on April 3rd it really caught me off guard and made me worried because DH and I had dtd the day before and of ovulation.

Well I'm now officially almost 5 weeks past the start of the bleeding of my mmc, 7 weeks since the confirmation of the end of my baby's heartbeat. I've had a lot of symptoms the past week or so and I felt like it was possible that "maybe" I was pregnant. Welp........took a dollar store hpt tonight with VERY little urine...so little I had to tilt the cup in order to dip the stick into it fully....and within seconds a VERY distinct second line showed up. If this was residual HCG from my recent pregnancy wouldn't it have been faint by now? Not such a distinct line? 

I'm actually nervous that my OB will be upset with me for becoming pregnant again so soon haha What have your experiences been?


----------



## eme




----------



## eme

eme said:


> View attachment 757471

This picture REALLY doesn't show the hpt well......(my cell phone camera sucks lol) but in person the second line is almost just as dark as the control line


----------



## Kaiecee

I see it congrats


----------



## eme

Kaiecee said:


> I see it congrats

Do you think this is possibly left over hcg from my miscarriage 5 weeks ago? It was confirmed that I passed all tissue as well as my lining 3 weeks ago so I'm assuming there's no way with all of that being confirmed, that my hcg levels would still be high enough to register a positive hpt.....I just don't want to get my hopes up and feel stupid if this isn't a new pregnancy. This is just very unexpected


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't think so I know a girl that's pregnant just like u about 5 weeks later and it was a real sticky bean she's over 20 weeks now


----------



## Dpopl622

eme said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I see it congrats
> 
> Do you think this is possibly left over hcg from my miscarriage 5 weeks ago? It was confirmed that I passed all tissue as well as my lining 3 weeks ago so I'm assuming there's no way with all of that being confirmed, that my hcg levels would still be high enough to register a positive hpt.....I just don't want to get my hopes up and feel stupid if this isn't a new pregnancy. This is just very unexpectedClick to expand...

I had a miscarriage at 5 weeks 5 days and was also told my uterus was empty and everything had passed. I had my hcg levels checked again like 2 weeks after it and they were 0. I just got AF exactly 1 month after my mc. Keeping my fx for you


----------



## Live42day

Yes...please add me. I'm new here, I had a MC, in March, and I'm feeling a bit crampy on and off for 2 days now and was nauseous for a bit few days ago, So I've been testing...but nothing yet, fingers +


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi live, welcome. 

Eme, good luck, I hope this is a new bfp, it certainly sounds like it! 

As for me, blaring pos opk mon so was fully expecting a temp dip today, nothing. :saywhat:?!! I always dip on the day of ov before a rise. Grrrrrr. So fed up, I just want to be pregnant!


----------



## Soanxious

Eme congratulations looks like you have a lovely bean there :) x


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats eme!!! 

Welcome Live... Our cycles are close. Baby dust!

Mrs W I'm sorry it hasn't shown on your chart yet. Hope it does soon. Just keep BDing. You will catch it :) 

AFM: I am on cd 7 AF is over but I have some dark brown spotting here and there. Gearing up to start BDing. Hoping we catch the eggy in the small amount of time DH and I will have together.


----------



## eme

Thank you ladies!!!! I'm honestly still in shock a little bit and am having a hard time accepting that this is a new baby (which makes me a little sad for some reason) even my husband was rather quiet when I showed him the test. I think we're both just being very guarded as we don't want to unnecessarily get our hopes up. My DR office opens in 20 minutes and you can believe I'm going to be the first person they speak with today hahah

I'm actually nervous that my OB is going to be upset with me that we weren't more active in preventing pregnancy haha


----------



## jmandrews

Don't be afraid. It's your body and you can do what you want. DH and I tried before they suggested but it didn't work for us. I am thrilled for you.


----------



## Soanxious

A lot of women got pregnant without no cycle in between and had their rainbow baby, and your the next one to do that :) x


----------



## eme

Soanxious said:


> A lot of women got pregnant without no cycle in between and had their rainbow baby, and your the next one to do that :) x

Awwww thank you for that!!!!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Congrats eme!!! Looks like you are expecting again, awesome news.... Hope you get your rainbow :)


----------



## eme

Thank you so much! It's all a bit overwhelming....being 34 I really thought it was going to be much harder to become pregnant. We got pregnant on our first month with good timing (in January) and it looks like we did again just 2.5 weeks after our miscarriage! So much fear and shock right now to be honest......I really thought, after my loss, that it wasn't going to happen for us.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'll be testing May 10th if AF doesn't show! Fx she stays away. We've had a busy month....if you know what I'm saying :sex: ;)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Eme congratualtions on your new shbfp. :) I think it's a new baby and don't be scared about what the doc will say because it's your body. Xx

Kaiecee, good luck with the move on Friday and it sucks that you can't test now. :( but, it will make sure that you get a strong line by then! :)

MrsW, I am sorry that you didn't had your dip so far. Last cycle I didn't have a clear dip, but I still ovulated. Have a look at my chart. :)

Jm, yay for getting into bding again! :) May rainbows here we come.

Hope everyone else is doing well. :)

Afm - cd12 today and dtd for the past 6 days. Lol the zinc tabs is working for hubby, because he just wants to get with it. Haha well, I am not complaining :) we still have 6 days to go though..............


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks angel! Do you usually have a dip? I've never had a cycle without an ov dip before but maybe I did ovulate today and no dip or maybe I will ovulate tomorrow. Hope so. My temp tomorrow should tell me more! 

When is your hubby round to angel? Wishing you so much luck and baby dust this month!! 

Thanks jm, good to see you are gearing up to ttc again, fingers crossed! 

Eme I agree with the others, don't worry about what the dr says, I'm sure all will be fine. I ttc straight away after my mmc at 12 weeks. I wasn't successful and really believed I'd be one of the lucky ones as they say they are more fertile after your mc. Always the way really, expect one thing and so often life delivers something else. Enjoy it x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Well, I only temped for 2 cycles and the first one I had a significant dip and the last one not so much, but ff still got it. This is my 3rd month temping. Hubby should be home until beginning of May, but he might start flying home based and then it will be forever :) well, until they send him on contract again depending on where he is needed. It gives us enough time for bding :)


----------



## eme

So my OB was really really sweet! She's excited for me and I'm going in next week to have my first blood draw and then another blood draw a few days later to make sure all is progressing as it should (she wanted me to come in today but I'm out of town for the following six days so doing a 72hr later second blood draw wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Eme I am glad that all went well with your OB :) xx


----------



## wifey2013

eme said:


> So my OB was really really sweet! She's excited for me and I'm going in next week to have my first blood draw and then another blood draw a few days later to make sure all is progressing as it should (she wanted me to come in today but I'm out of town for the following six days so doing a 72hr later second blood draw wouldn't be possible.

Good luck eme! I hope you have a happy, healthy, & sticky little bean!! FX!!


----------



## wbee

Congrats eme!

Today I added pretty feisty low back pain and mild uterine cramping to the symptom list. Again I can't be sure they are real symptoms or just the progesterone. My chart is boring and doesn't offer me much lol. One week till af is due.. so far away! If I'm pregnant this month it'd be such a wonder bday gift to my husband (may 21st) since last year we had the d&c on his bday.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I hope that you will have a shbfp soon :) when will you be testing? It would be a wonderful gift for your husband. Xx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

That's great news eme:happydance:

My beta came back at 550 today was only 23 last Wednesday so I'm ecstatic, have to have drawn again next Wednesday and as long as all is still good I will get an early scan the following week. I'm 4.3 weeks today, do you ladies mind if I stick around till 8wks please? If not I completely understand...

Hope everyone is doing well and working on them May BFP's
:dust:


----------



## Soanxious

Wbee things are looking positive :) GL x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mama that is fantastic news :) you are most welcome :) xx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Ok ladies I have found a new thread I think I will be ok in, so officially moving over. Feel awful posting here about pregnancy. If you all don't mind I'd still like to stalk this thread & see how you are all doing. Fx that you will all get shbfp May rainbows. Thank you for everything!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Eme...

Mama: I'm still here... Stalking and waiting for everyone's SHBFP!

Sending all loads of :dust:!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mama, no, you don't have to leave. :) if I get my rainbow then I most propably will still hang around until everyone got their shbfp's. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

AngelBaby: There are no if's... Its just a matter of when... And that time is NOW!


----------



## Soanxious

Still hang around people :D its nice to see the positives!! xx

Dances around in the baby dust.. :dust: and sprinkles some around for everyone!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

I don't mind if you ladies with BFPs stick around :) gives me hope. Love hearing about how you all are doing.


----------



## eme

Thank you ladies! I wasnt sure if id still be welcome here but wanted to hang around to cheer all of you on!!! So many of the ladies who had miscarriages at the same time I did are back on the preggo train! Cheering you all on and keeping fingers crossed! !!


----------



## Soanxious

I personally find women in the same situation as me that are now pregnant my vision of hope, I focus more on the positives when I see a SHBFP so I for one would love you all to stay.. :) xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I agree that seeing a shbfp makes me focus on the positive more as well. :)

I am cd13 today and should ov in about 4 days. Didn't get a positive opk yet, but assume that will only be on cd15 or cd16. It does get darker though :) Well, I have my pre-ov bloat already and boobies are larger so should be soon and then I am in the tww before the end of next week :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I usually get af about 2 days before predicted which would be today still don't have it so I got my fx maybe this is a good sign


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kaiecee I have my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks :)


----------



## wifey2013

Kaiecee said:


> Thanks :)

When will you test? FX for you!


----------



## Kaiecee

Spoke too soon af got me !!!


----------



## Soanxious

So sorry Kaiecee :( xx


----------



## Kaiecee

It's ok I'll try next month it's been I guess since we are moving tomorrow


----------



## wifey2013

Kaiecee said:


> It's ok I'll try next month it's been I guess since we are moving tomorrow

Stupid AF!!!!!!!


----------



## seekingkiddos

I'll join in, hoping even if it isn't likely. Babydust for everyone!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so sorry kaiecee :( it sucks!! 

Hi seekingkiddos! :) where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry kaicee. Good luck with the move though and enjoy your new home!! Even though its chaos and I hate moving, it's always nice to get to the new house and decide where things will go. On the first night I like to drink wine out of mugs and get a take away!!

Welcome seeking, good luck.

I'm 2dpo today, hello tww!!


----------



## slowloris

Can i just ask. What does the sh before the bfp stand for? 
in trying to guess but not sure!


----------



## sportysgirl

Stupid :witch: 
They do say new house new baby though! X


----------



## Soanxious

SHBFP is Sticky Healthy big fat positive xx


----------



## slowloris

Ok! Now i know :) thankyou. 
well hope we all get ours soon.

trying to do housework today with a bad back. Not fun.


----------



## Soanxious

Ouch I feel your pain Slowloris, I suffer with back pain too... :( x


----------



## Blondish_keg

Hi Ladies, 
congrats to the bfp since I last posed - there has been quite a few of you!

Please forgive me for the following rant.. 

I am CD26 today, 9PO, testing like i have money to burn when really AF inst sure till 31st.

I also have my first appt with the gynecologist on Monday and wouldn't it be perfect to had a BFP before then?

I have building nausea, worse mostly when In the car - even when I am driving! But I am concerned that the symptoms are the same as last months are just the new pms..

Is it just me or is it normal to go a bit OTT when TTCAL ?


----------



## Soanxious

Blondish.. its normal to be like this.. you're not alone... :hugs: I hope you get your BFP before you see your OB. :) Only test in the morning though.. and save the tests.. so early dpo any other time would be a waste of a test.. xxxx


----------



## Blondish_keg

Thanks Soanxious, I was sorry to see your CP :( 
I have only be doing the FMU, I guess I'm doing it as I didn't even test till CD 36 for my BFP but I have seen the risks.. Maybe next month Ill be more sane..


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun... it was upsetting and even more so as due date was Christmas Day :( and now Christmas I will be thinking I would of been due a baba :cry:

I am trying my best to NOT test until AFTER AF is due if she is late. I have 1 digital and 4 superdrug and around 20 ic's but will try my best to just digital test.. its hard isn't it.. not to test :hugs: x


----------



## slowloris

IM itching to test already at 7dpo. But would love to wait if i can as this is first cycle after mc and it could be longer for af to turn up. IM pretty sure my ov date is right tho.


----------



## Soanxious

I have had tests show 7/8dpo :) but have been 10 & 15 miU/mL and I was still on time after my Chemicals. xx FX for you!!


----------



## wbee

10 dpo.. testing starts tomorrow.

I had a burning hunger start yesterday and it's continuing on to today. This is that awful burning pregnancy hunger if any are familiar. No matter what I do I can't get full and it hurts. I'm pretty certain that it's due to the progesterone.

Symptoms I've had this cycle: nausea, headaches, incredible hunger, mild cramping, low back pain.. and every one of those could be blamed on the progesterone. Phooey.


----------



## eme

wbee said:


> 10 dpo.. testing starts tomorrow.
> 
> I had a burning hunger start yesterday and it's continuing on to today. This is that awful burning pregnancy hunger if any are familiar. No matter what I do I can't get full and it hurts. I'm pretty certain that it's due to the progesterone.
> 
> Symptoms I've had this cycle: nausea, headaches, incredible hunger, mild cramping, low back pain.. and every one of those could be blamed on the progesterone. Phooey.

Keeping fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I wanna join in!
I am 34, hubby is 28. We have been together almost 4 years. I have 2 older kids, he has two younger kids and we want one together. I have had 4 losses, all at 5 weeks, my last loss I had a progesterone level of 7. I am on clomid (first time) because my right tube is blocked and my right ovary is dominant so I needed a little boost to o from my working left side. I also am on progesterone. I take Folic Acid also.
My last loss was in December and it lasted until the middle of January. It was very tough. My 'symptoms' this cycle (due to Clomid and progesterone) cover all the 'normal' pregnancy symptoms, but the one that bothers me the most is the cramping. I have been cramping on/off since ovulation and peeing every hour which is not normal imo.. I am only 4dpo and can tell that these are symptoms of the drug and not real, but anything that gives hope can be a double-edged sword sometimes. I will be testing from about 10dpo and on. (Which will be May1st.)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Finished clomid and am now 2dpo. Won't be testing until next Friday. Took a bit longer to I then I would have thought. Excited to see those double lines. No real symptoms since o other then cramping. Constant cramping.cant wait to break out those hpts


----------



## jmandrews

Oh yay I hope that's a good sign!


----------



## jmandrews

AngienDaniel said:


> I wanna join in!
> I am 34, hubby is 28. We have been together almost 4 years. I have 2 older kids, he has two younger kids and we want one together. I have had 4 losses, all at 5 weeks, my last loss I had a progesterone level of 7. I am on clomid (first time) because my right tube is blocked and my right ovary is dominant so I needed a little boost to o from my working left side. I also am on progesterone. I take Folic Acid also.
> My last loss was in December and it lasted until the middle of January. It was very tough. My 'symptoms' this cycle (due to Clomid and progesterone) cover all the 'normal' pregnancy symptoms, but the one that bothers me the most is the cramping. I have been cramping on/off since ovulation and peeing every hour which is not normal imo.. I am only 4dpo and can tell that these are symptoms of the drug and not real, but anything that gives hope can be a double-edged sword sometimes. I will be testing from about 10dpo and on. (Which will be May1st.)

Welcome! I know clomid causes cramping. I remember that when I was on it. Good luck! FX'd you see two lines in a few more days! :)


----------



## slowloris

Stayed at a friends, so cant use fmu. Maybe tomorow ill start testing!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lots of you getting near to testing now eeek!! I'm 3dpo today. X


----------



## wbee

Bfn today. Thought I was 11 dpo but after putting back a discarded temp, ff changed it to 10 dpo. So maybe too early? I'm not too hopeful anymore though.


----------



## AngienDaniel

5dpo.. This cycle the wait is horrid.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Mrs W 11 said:


> Lots of you getting near to testing now eeek!! I'm 3dpo today. X

Me too! 



AngienDaniel said:


> 5dpo.. This cycle the wait is horrid.

Oh I feel your pain! Every time I go pee I have to hurry so I don't pee on a stick! I'm only 3 dpo even if my tests were off I would only be 4dpo...so yeah waste. lol


----------



## Soanxious

Aww Wbee.. what tests are you using? xx

TWW is awful isn't it girls x


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Hope you don't mind me jumping in. I will be testing May if my chart looks promising :)


----------



## Soanxious

BB welcome and FX you get a SHBFP :D xx


----------



## wbee

Soanxious, I'm just using ICs.

I'll take another tomorrow, at the real 11 dpo. Fingers crossed


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies, soz I havent posted on here much, my cycles have been so long, it just did my head in :wacko: lol.

I am 7dpo now, anybody else 7dpo?? How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;

I hope you all are about to see your SHBFP's!!!

[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;


----------



## Soanxious

Live in hope.. Good Luck!! :) x

Leinzlove I loved that message :D xx

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kyliem87

Well AF showed for me so I'm CD3 today! I'm going to Alton Towers on Sunday though so I'm excited for that and I also joined Slimming World on Wednesday so I'm going to concentrate on losing 3-4 stone instead. This is cycle 12 TTC and cycle 4 since the miscarriage

Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to all those coming up to testing!

:coffee:


----------



## Conina

Kylie-I've been doing slimming world too! 11.5lbs off in 3 weeks!


----------



## wbee

So I think I have a faint line today.. trying not to get my hopes up though. I'm not sure how to post a pic from mobile. I posted it to my blog if you click the link in my sig you can see. Oh goodness, it's going to be a long day!


----------



## wbee

Here's the pic..
 



Attached Files:







20140427_063902.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Blondish_keg

wbee I am pants at seeing lines but I hope that it is for you! 
I recalculated my cycle lengths n AF due tmw and despite all the symptoms its still BFN...and FMU is so hard to achieve on nights - agghhh!


----------



## Kyliem87

Conina - I'm actually finding it really easy, there's so much food you can eat even "quick" foods! Congrats on the pregnancy to :) 

:flow:


----------



## wbee

Its hard to see on here.. on my blog it's easier to see the line. I'll be taking a frer tomorrow morning to confirm


----------



## Kyliem87

Wbee - I think I see a shadow but not a line as such but I'm also pants at seeing faint lines! Everything crossed hun! 

:flower:


----------



## curvysunshine

I will testing in may around the 12th ovulating on Monday :sex:all week taking orenatal vitamins all month and hoping for a :bfp:in may and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:to us all


----------



## Anniebobs

Wbee my line was super faint on an ic too but I did a frer the next day and it was definitely positive (not dark yet but enough to see in a photo). Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## jmandrews

wbee said:


> Here's the pic..

I'm pretty sure I can see it inthe pic I ur blog :) FX'd your BFP gets darker and is a sticky healthy bean!


----------



## Soanxious

wbee I think I see something on the 1st pic.. do you have other tests you can try? ic tests are always really faint... :) GL and FX for a strong line tomorrow xxx

Curvysunshine FX for some SHBFP's xx
:dust:


----------



## slowloris

Starting to feel crampy. AF not due.for at least another week. Hope its a good sign.


----------



## wbee

Soanxious, I'm planning to pick up some frers after work and doing one tonight and the other tomorrow.


----------



## Soanxious

FX hun x


----------



## jmandrews

FX'd!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

slowloris said:


> Starting to feel crampy. AF not due.for at least another week. Hope its a good sign.

hey, i had cramping (af type cramps from 1-5dpo,) not so bad yesterday or today and af isnt due until thurs...my first pregnancy i had cramps right from 1dpo, everyday during the tww and got my bfp on 11dpo, so fingers crossed it is for you too (and me this time!) :winkwink: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

i have a feeling we will be seeing a few shbfps this week! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jmandrews

Good luck! FX'd!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Fingers crossed for all the ladies testing this week!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry Kylie that AF showed. :hugs: This brand new cycle is bringing you your SHBFP!!!

Wbee: Looks BFP to me! Eeeek! x


----------



## slowloris

Yes good luck to everyone.
i am finding it odd to have them this early, usually get them right before af not a week before! 
but first cycle after mc so body may be all out of wack.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know what's going on, I've had no real temperature shift but I'm pretty sure I've ovulated. I had cramping, HSO cervix and EWCM. Now my CM has changed to creamy and my cervix is very much how it usually is after O. Also my boobs are agony, this has only ever happened after O. Any ideas why I wouldn't be getting a temperature shift if I have ovulated?


----------



## Leinzlove

Brunette: No idea hun... Keep BD! Sending lots of :dust:!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm getting sore :rofl:


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. Hope you don't mind me popping in, this seems like a lucky thread by all the bfps. Been stalking for a while now. Nice to see some already familiar faces too.

I'm 5 dpo today, going to start testing soon. Yes I have a poas problem.


----------



## Conina

Kyliem87 said:


> Conina - I'm actually finding it really easy, there's so much food you can eat even "quick" foods! Congrats on the pregnancy to :)
> 
> :flow:

I know, I love it. This is the third time I've started it and I'm going to keep it up for a few more weeks but hopefully I'll then start putting on weight for a good reason :thumbup:


----------



## Soanxious

BB try some conceive plus... helps for 2 reasons.. soreness and helps :spermy: lol x

Tui, Welcome and Goodluck.. join the rest of us poas addicts :D x

:dust:


----------



## wbee

Yesterday must have been a fluke. Bfn on a frer. :( 12 do so I'll be stopping the progesterone and hoping for next cycle.


----------



## Soanxious

Wbee so sorry to hear that :( xx

Just want to share some good news stories.. I just read this xx

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ter-Clemency-discuss-SECOND-miracle-baby.html


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies :)

Welcome to all the new ladies and sorry for those who got af and/or bfn"s :( I hope May will be the month for us all.

Leinz, thank you so much for your message and made me smile :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Please let me know if I should edit your details on the first page :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi ladies I think I'll join this thread too!!

MC started on 25/3 stopped bleeding 1/4, been Bding just about everyday since then lol. Last night I had some light pink spotting and tonight it's nearly there with a brown tinge only when I wipe. 

I think I'll test around the 7/5 if I can hold out that long and if this spotting isn't the beginning of af. 

Bless you all!! 

Thank you to everyone of you ladies that share your stories on here it has helped me so so sooo much xox


----------



## KylasBaby

Can I join? I'll be trying in May so testing in June sometime!


----------



## Soanxious

FX for a :bfp: KB :D x


----------



## Leinzlove

Wbee: I'm so bummed to hear that! :( I'm hoping the Witch has the best of reasons to stay away. :hugs:

BushMumma: So very sorry for your loss hun. I hope the spotting is of IB and you are about to see your BFP!

AngelBaby: :hugs:

KylasBaby: I'm sorry for your loss. Wishing you your rainbow BFP ASAP!

Brunette: The soreness will be worth it... :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Leinzlove- thank you very much, DH and I were searching the house last looking for test we thought we had left over from last pregnancy :) we couldn't find one though :/. Might have to get a pack today I think and test I just can't hold out any longer!!! 
I'll up date when I know and that will most likely be tonight as I'm impatient lol... 
And try again in the morning haha fx!!


----------



## jmandrews

KylasBaby said:


> Can I join? I'll be trying in May so testing in June sometime!

Glad to see u here. I remember u from the October bumpkins. :( sad we have to meet in here but hope we get our BFPs soon!


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok ladies I couldn't wait....... I took the test at 3:18pm and it's a faint BFP..
I'll POAS in the morning and hope it shows darker. 

Always hopeful xo


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome bushmumma and KylasBaby :) bushmumma I hope you will have a darker shbfp today :)


----------



## Leinzlove

BushMamma: YES!!!! Eeeek! <3

JMAndrews: Happy O! :dust:


----------



## Bushmumma

Thank you angelbaby, I'm excited although as I never tested til I got a BFN or the doctors follow me down to zero, I am worried that it may be false. I know I have all the symptoms back and even DH thinks yes.... It's a little hard to get my head around the fact there is even a line in the test to begin with...


----------



## Leinzlove

Its new!!! You still wouldn't have leftover HCG now.


----------



## Bushmumma

Leinzlove- I can't stop looking at it, it's faint but was there within about a minute or two. I hope it's only faint because I did it so late in the afternoon, the morning hopefully brings a true BFP....
Oh crap, in nervous and anxious as anything right now, hope this is real and a SHBFP!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Its ok. BFP's start faint, hun. <3 

You don't know when you ovulated...


----------



## Bushmumma

Nope I haven't a clue :(. These are my dates from start of mc to finish maybe with this you maybe able to shed some light on the possibility of O..
Bleeding started 25/3- finished 1/4 ( able to BD that night).

I was expecting af with this week, as my cycle was always on track with a 28-29 day cycle I thought that being a natural mc my body would recoup well.. 

We also dtd a lot 2 weeks from the beginning of mc and 2 weeks from the end of mc and most everyday otherwise. We wanted to catch an egg if it was coming and as I had no idea of how to chart then just went of Ovulating at 2-3 weeks from the first day of my last period. I don't know if that's even right but I sure do hope it's worked lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's say it's new congrats


----------



## Bushmumma

Thank you Kaiecee, I'm too frightened ATM to be happy or even trust my body. I don't want to go baby gaga just to be safe... I do however want to enjoy the start of this wonderful process just afraid that if I fall in love again I'll get another part of my heart taken away :/. I'm sure that once I got to the doctors and they confirm that everything is going well and we then hear baby heartbeat I'll be more relaxed :).


----------



## Soanxious

Bushmamma you should be CD32 they say to count the first day of bleed as CD1... Are you able to post the test here?

How Exciting!!!!! :happydance: xx

It's natural to be feeling that way, when I get a faint line I try not to build hopes up... x


I've just got pos opk !! :D x


----------



## Bushmumma

Woohoo on the pos OPK!! Look out now :) 

Not sure how to do it as I'm on my phone :/ I want to tho I took the picture but no idea how to go about it.. Any ideas?


----------



## Soanxious

When you write in the box you will see post quick reply or go advanced, click go advanced and click the paperclip and add photo, then scroll across to upload then down to save then save the message and it will send :D x


----------



## Bushmumma

My faint BFP I hope this works and I've done it right :).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Soanxious

Ummm I think I see a line there!!!!

I just done invert for you!!

im sure I can see something!!!!!!!:thumbup:

Just checked again... I CAN SEE A LINE :happydance: XXXXX
 



Attached Files:







bush1.png
File size: 273.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Soanxious

votes coming in for your test on invert and its a positive from others too.. so not just me.. Congratulations hunny!!!!!! :happydance: when was this test taken??? x


----------



## Bushmumma

It is faint but I was sure there was, gotta squint to see it though haha :) 

Lucky we know what to look for hey!!!
Wanna be exited but just not wanting to get attached like I said earlier, if I do happen to bleed or something I will just smile with the new deck like every other lady does on here that needs too :) :hugs: thank you all so so much you give me strength to keep going!!! Xox


----------



## Soanxious

Take it out of casing and take another pic.. I always take it out of casing, you can photograph it better, no plastic reflection :D x


----------



## Bushmumma

At 3:18pm this afternoon, 29/4!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Ahh ok never even thought of that I'll get too it :)


----------



## Soanxious

What time is it with you now? its 11.21am here in UK.. well can't wait to see your FMU :D x

Just think, at least your still producing eggs and managing to get pregnant that is a brilliant sign, FX its a sticky!! xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

It's saying it's too large! If I crop it will it make any difference?


----------



## Soanxious

it should do :)


----------



## Bushmumma

It's 8:45pm here in the wonderful land if Aust! 

Well the silly thing is saying my file is too large :(. Oh I did make a difference once taken out of plastic though, faint but not as much of a squinter lol


----------



## Soanxious

grrr I wanted to see it.. LOL take another pic of it.. maybe that will make a difference :D >so sad<

You're so lucky living there, its horrid here in the Real Wales LOL...


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok I think it worked I hope you can see it lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bushmumma

Looking at my own pic and I'm sure there's a second pink line lol


----------



## Soanxious

just a bad pic, next time.. just pop top off test and test that way so has a white background. :) will be easier to see.. so maybe try it when you do your FMU.. this was one I done last cycle as an idea. :)

But in the casing it looked positive :D
 



Attached Files:







superdrug14.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh yes - smacks self in head- silly girl should have thought haha what yours is like is what mines like ....


----------



## Soanxious

Oh exciting times then.. cant wait to see the FMU :D bet you wont be able to sleep now lol.x


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok last try until mornings test, I hope that's better can't believe how silly I was not thinking haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Soanxious

It's ok hun :)

I can still see faint line, don't forget this has dried now.. but still visable. Can't wait to see FMU. will check back tonight as it will be morning for you lol :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Nope still not great, must be my photography for squinters is just not up to scratch :).... FMU look out!! Oh dear it's not going to be morning quick enough!


----------



## Bushmumma

Good day then lovey xox


----------



## Soanxious

Bushmumma said:


> Nope still not great, must be my photography for squinters is just not up to scratch :).... FMU look out!! Oh dear it's not going to be morning quick enough!

Anxious time awww well try to goto sleep earlier so the night goes faster ;)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Congrats bushmama, how exciting:happydance: ..... Can't wait to see your fmu test!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Thought I would share beginning of ferning with my saliva microscope.

I got pos opk this morning.
 



Attached Files:







salivatest1.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## slowloris

What do you guys think, i have only got one ic left. Will be 12dpo really don't think ill be able to hold out i will HAVE to test tomorow! So far bfns with fmu. 
i had a very noticeable ache for about 2 mins on right side on sun eve (9dpo) could have been implantation?? 

so my question is should i test with fmu, smu or in the evening after a long hold?!?!


----------



## Soanxious

ooo difficult question, I have sometimes found my smu is stronger than my first, and also ic's show less of a line than other tests. 

FX whatever you decide to do :) x


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations bushmama x


----------



## Leinzlove

Looking BFP to me.... Congrats!


----------



## Soanxious

Is waiting for Bushmama to do her FMU :D


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats bushmama! That's a BFP! :)


----------



## slowloris

Well i caved and tested tonight after hour hold! Silly me!


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies, my FMU showed nothing!! It was on a different test though the brand was confirm. Any of you heard of it? It wasn't cheap it was $9 on sale so I thought I'd try it, yesterday's was FR.. Also starting spotting again last night :/... 

Not sure if I should leave it for a few days and see what goes on or buy more today and test again this arvo but I'll get only FR no more unknown brands regardless of the price! 

Last night I felt pulling and cramping it lasted for about 1 and a half hours not sure what that's means...

Anyway sorry ladies what a bummer, I thought for sure it was going to show!


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious- how was dinner? :smiles:

Slowloris- it's such a bugger not being able to hold out!! I fully understand :). Now could you please tell me the avbr.. For all morning day night urine haha I am not sure what you mean, but I wanna know!! Lol


----------



## Soanxious

Slowloris what was result? :)

Bushmumma aww no..... but frer are so much more sensitive than other tests, so can you get another frer? I would just use them, I also find smu Second morning urine) stronger than fmu (first morning urine) some days so maybe save a sample? Or hold out until tomorrow if you can.. still hoping you get that bfp hun x

Dinner was awesome!!! :D


----------



## jmandrews

Keeping my FX'd bushmama!!! What dpo are you?


----------



## Bushmumma

Not sure of dpo... Just got a double test pack but all that was available was pregnsis.. (Spelling?) so will test again soon then I guess we go from there.. 

Want to do it now actually so might just do it!! Fx 
I'll update :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok done another and it's a BFN! I think I'll leave it and see what this spotting turns into maybe AF.... Well what a disappointment :(.. Always next month though and at least i have something going on as I'm spotting... 

I'm really confused how can I get that faint line yesterday but nothing today? 
Could it really be that frer are really that good? 
I just could not get another today so went with this one and it's a pee in a cup not POAS lol


----------



## jmandrews

Bushmumma said:


> Ok done another and it's a BFN! I think I'll leave it and see what this spotting turns into maybe AF.... Well what a disappointment :(.. Always next month though and at least i have something going on as I'm spotting...
> 
> I'm really confused how can I get that faint line yesterday but nothing today?
> Could it really be that frer are really that good?
> I just could not get another today so went with this one and it's a pee in a cup not POAS lol

In sorry u had to see another bfn. I'd wait a couple days and try a frer again. They are the best. Keeping my FX'd that this is your shbfp. Stay strong!


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes that's what I'll do I think, it's hard not to test I'm becoming a testing freak... Haha 

Thank you though it's so lovely having the support on here I love it!! It's like my new family :) xo


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh no bushmumma, I am so sorry, but still hope you will get your late shbfp now. But if not, then soon! <3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jmandrews, I love your avatar :)


----------



## Bushmumma

I feel so pregnant the strange pulling tugging feeling is comforting kinda instead of a scare if that makes sense... I'm going to be happy either way coz there's always next time :) xo


----------



## Soanxious

fx its a shy bfp.. if not then think of all the lovely BD in a week or so :D x


----------



## Mrs W 11

I hope it's your bfp bush mamma! 

How's everyone doing? I'm 7dpo today! It's flying by. Af came at 10 dpo last cycle so I'm getting anxious about her arrival!!


----------



## Soanxious

mrs W hopefully you wont get AF this time :D x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mrsw. Are you taking b6? It's suppose to lenghten your cycle so that af doesn't come so soon after ov.


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious- a shy BFP, I love it!! It would be pretty amazing if that happens to be the case .

Thanks mrs W I am always hopeful. Let's hope that AF doesn't come for you for the next 9 months!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs W 11 said:


> I hope it's your bfp bush mamma!
> 
> How's everyone doing? I'm 7dpo today! It's flying by. Af came at 10 dpo last cycle so I'm getting anxious about her arrival!!

Hope the :witch: stays away and u are on ur way to implanting :)


----------



## jmandrews

I'm cd 14 and feeling crampy. I usually O on cd 15. So far this is my chart. DH comes home tonight! I just hope we catch the eggy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soanxious

JM andrews hpefully you will catch the egg :D x

Countdowntopregnancy have put me at ov today.. not had a day off FF yet... had 2 days of pos opk. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Looks like u O'd :) FX'd u catch the eggy too :)


----------



## Conina

Jm I love your new avatar! What a beautiful couple you are!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck oving jm!!! :sex:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I tried my best to bring out what I saw. I'm so bad, I'm teaching my 12 year old daughter how to squint with me! LOL 

First one is my best attempt at showing you, the second is only cropped so you can try tweaking yourself if you want.
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-30 08.21.05.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 13









2014-04-30 08.23.10.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Soanxious

2peas, I cant see anything yet, I inverted this for you though to see if others can xx
 



Attached Files:







2peas2.png
File size: 88.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you ladies :)

I don't see anything yet. I never got my squinters until 9 or 10dpo :) hope ur second line shows soon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I thought I ovulated CD14 but I think FF friend will put it at CD18!

Depending on my chart And if I get cross hairs for CD18 I will test on 12th May.


----------



## Soanxious

BB some months we are off slightly, I use FF and countdowntopregnancy and countdown say I possibly ov today but nothing on FF yet..


----------



## Bushmumma

I can't see anything as yet jm hopefully next test will show a BFP!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm entering my fertile time but for some reason not feeling hopeful anymore 

Good luck to everyone this month


----------



## Leinzlove

Booooooo! Bushmama! Oh how I hate hearing that! Sure hope you see your BFP next time you test. :hugs:

Mommy2peas: I see something on the 2nd test!!! FX this is it! <3


----------



## Bushmumma

Hold hope K get to BD'ing and fx you will catch your eggy darlin xo


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks leinzlove- I'm still trying to hold on to this month as I just can't shake this pregnant feeling lol... But we'll see


----------



## jmandrews

DH will be home in 1 1/2 hours!!! Yay! Can't wait to BD! Gotta catch that eggy!


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck


----------



## Leinzlove

JmAndrews: Eeeeek! <3


----------



## Soanxious

Kaiecee good luck... always keep hope with you.. :)

Jm.. hope you enjoyed and hopefully made a baby :D


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am suppose to be 3dpo today, but had temp dip below the cover line :( I really don't have much hope for this cycle :(


----------



## Soanxious

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I am suppose to be 3dpo today, but had temp dip below the cover line :( I really don't have much hope for this cycle :(

visit FF and look at all the charts that have pregnancy in them and look at temps there... it will be reassuring :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thanks, but the is that I don't even have crosshairs and should have ov'd cd17. All my fertility signs are gone just like normal after ov.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Angel- I had a really big temp drop the day before my bfp... I did not chart the whole cycle as we had quit trying until I started getting preg. symptoms, but I was charting for a little over a week to prepare for the next cycle and had a big temp drop so thought I was out... Your not out yet hun, try to stay possitive. Sending lots of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you mama. What dpo did you get your bfp? Maybe it was implantation for you.

I doubt I will have implantation at 3dpo because usually only happens from 6dpo onward. It bothers me that I didn't get my crosshairs.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I'm not sure as I didn't track the whole cycle, FF gave me cross hairs 4 days before my bfp so I know it was off. I literally started getting symptoms the day after I conceived. I only know this because I was on vacation away from dh and we only dtd the day I returned and the following morning, nothing more till after the bfp.


----------



## Soanxious

FF didnt give me crosshairs for a long time, by time it did I had bfp.. but that one ended in chemical..so just saying you cant go by ff giving you crosshairs. plus I had implantation dip at 5dpo :)


----------



## jmandrews

Ok ladies take a look at my chart. Pretty sure I'm O'ing today. Last night DH got home at 1:30am. We DTD but because he kept himself from getting off once ( because someone was enjoying the feeling and not the ultimate goal) he couldn't finish the job. Rarely this happens but of course it did last night. He said he went a little and I was like a little is not enough. So last night doesn't really count. We DTD again this morning with no problem. Do you think we stilly have a chance? I was so disappointed last night.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jm it seems like you are covered and I see you also dtd on cd11 and as far as I know those spermies can survive upto 7 days. But since you got it covered today I would say you are good. Maybe do tonight and tomorrow again just to make sure.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Here is my chart. I think I ov'd on cd17 like usual and then had the drop today at 3dpo (cd20). Don't know what to think. My cp is midway, firm and closed with loads of creamy cm. So no chance I ov'd later.
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module(1).png
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## live_in_hope

im out :nope: xxx

Good luck to all you lovely ladies still waiting to test xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry love in hope. 

Angel you're def still on with a chance! 

I'm 9dpo today but think ill be out soon. Last cycle af came 10dpo and I've had some little bits of brown cm on checking so I think that's my first hint she's coming :cry: was gutted last night but I'm a bit better today x


----------



## Soanxious

Mrs W I have had brown discharge on 2 of my live birth pregnancies and 2 on my pregnancies that ended in mc... for me it was implantation. x


----------



## Blondish_keg

I'm out too.


----------



## Soanxious

awww :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Soanxious said:


> Mrs W I have had brown discharge on 2 of my live birth pregnancies and 2 on my pregnancies that ended in mc... for me it was implantation. x

I have had it the last few cycles pre af and had hoped it was implantation but it wasnt sadly. It's only been a tiny bit so far so at least hopefully af will be a bit later this month. The more normal my cycles get, the closer I am to that bfp xx thank you tho :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

FX it will be a bfp if not a nice normal cycle :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I daren't even hope it but yes, that would be amazing!! How are you doing so anxious? X


----------



## Soanxious

Im ok.. FF gave me my crosshairs today so I am 3dpo :) so hoping I done enough to try and catch a nice Sticky healthy egg :D x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry liveinhope and blondish that af showed :( I hope May would be a better month.

MrsW I hope that af stays away for you and that you will get shbfp instead. Xx


----------



## Maisypie

Hey everyone, 
I haven't been on here in awhile, got a little disappointed after last months BFN, but low and behold got myself a BFP today, so I am tentatively saying I am pregnant...very terrified not going to lie.
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## Soanxious

maisey congratulations!!! :)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Congratulations maisy!!!


----------



## MD2004

So nervous! I'm supposed to get AF on May 11th it would be amazing to get a bfp on Mother's Day!!!!


----------



## Soanxious

FX you get you :bfp: x


----------



## jmandrews

MD2004 said:


> So nervous! I'm supposed to get AF on May 11th it would be amazing to get a bfp on Mother's Day!!!!

FX'd!!! That would be the best gift ever! I will be 10dpo on Mother's Day. I think I'll test that day. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs W 11 said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> Mrs W I have had brown discharge on 2 of my live birth pregnancies and 2 on my pregnancies that ended in mc... for me it was implantation. x
> 
> I have had it the last few cycles pre af and had hoped it was implantation but it wasnt sadly. It's only been a tiny bit so far so at least hopefully af will be a bit later this month. The more normal my cycles get, the closer I am to that bfp xx thank you tho :hugs:Click to expand...

I really hope AF stays away but that is a great way of looking at it :) glad you are staying positive! Keep us posted.


----------



## jmandrews

I am pretty sure I O'd :happydance: just waiting for FF to prove it. FX'd!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## confuzion

congrats maisy!

FX jm!


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for all ur bfp's so exciting :)


----------



## Soanxious

Hope to see some BFP here soon then x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just posted in my journal about a status my "friend" posted about me, I've been sat in tears :(


----------



## Soanxious

My BP just went through the roof!!!!!

Just left a message on journal..

DELETE HER!!!

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr bitches like that make me so friggin angry.... lets hope one day she does not feel same way we do!!

:hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

ps Im loving your temps!! x


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

So sorry brunette, that is not a "friend", a friend would understand and respect your decision, get rid of her, you don't need the added stress. 

Soanxious is rite, your temps look great :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. I'm unsure of O date. FF wants to put it 3 days later but going off sore boobs etc I think it's CD14. Either way I don't feel pregnant and my temperature isn't as high as my BFP cycles :(


----------



## Soanxious

Fx things will change and it rises to a BFP. :)

what are you taking vitamin wise?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not a lot because we are having tests done for recurrent miscarriage and don't want to change the results in any way. I take folic acid mainly.


----------



## Kyliem87

I'm sorry your friend wrote that bimbo :hugs: you're better off without people like that in your life! 

Congrats on the new BFPS!

CD9 today so OPK testing begins tomorrow! How is everyone doing?

:flow:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm in the TWW, either 5DPO or 8DPO. 

How are you?


----------



## jmandrews

I'm sorry she treated you that way. You don't deserve that at all. She should be more sensitive and understanding. I know I would if one of my friends felt that way. I would just unfriend her and move on. You don't need the negativity and stress in your life. Surround your self with the one who really love and care about u.

Still haven't gotten my chart on my signature. Here's what it looked like today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soanxious

Think you will get your crosshairs tomorrow JM and say you may of ov Friday :) :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's an impressive rise! I think you will get crosshairs tomorrow!

Thanks everyone :) Feeling much better now. I had a cry and a but of a wobble but I'm ok now. 

What do you all think to these? I can't decide what to set it at? I feel like O was CD14 because I had some cramps and my boobs became sore on CD15 which has only ever happened after O upto now. 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/7FB73A03-E185-429D-ADE0-680C31DD78B0_zpsddbuckxq.jpg


----------



## Tui

I have joined two threads since I've been on BnB. I don't know which one was the lucky one, maybe both, but thank you. 11dpo.....
 



Attached Files:







20140504_104200.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Woohoo congratulations on you BFP T!!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

brunettebimbo said:


> That's an impressive rise! I think you will get crosshairs tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks everyone :) Feeling much better now. I had a cry and a but of a wobble but I'm ok now.
> 
> What do you all think to these? I can't decide what to set it at? I feel like O was CD14 because I had some cramps and my boobs became sore on CD15 which has only ever happened after O upto now.
> 
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/7FB73A03-E185-429D-ADE0-680C31DD78B0_zpsddbuckxq.jpg

I think you are right but I'm not good at reading charts yet. Good luck!



Tui said:


> I have joined two threads since I've been on BnB. I don't know which one was the lucky one, maybe both, but thank you. 11dpo.....

Yay congrats!!! Hope all join you soon! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Tui :)

AFM - I had EWCM on CD18 but it was very creamy in colour so only added as a note. I think I'm going to go with advanced because going off my other charts my post O temperature are about what they are now. I'm just confused by the early sore boobs!


----------



## Soanxious

OMG!! Amazing Tui!!! congratulations!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Tui

Soanxious said:


> OMG!! Amazing Tui!!! congratulations!!!!!!!! xx

Thank you, hope it's your month too xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun.. what symptoms have you had? I am 4dpo according to FF but 2dpo according to countdowntopregnancy lol and I have no symptoms.. well some tiredness... x


----------



## Tui

Soanxious said:


> Thanks hun.. what symptoms have you had? I am 4dpo according to FF but 2dpo according to countdowntopregnancy lol and I have no symptoms.. well some tiredness... x

No symptoms at all apart from the odd poke or pulling feeling in uterus the last week maybe. I never get sore boobs or anything, pretty symptom free usually so not any different. Good luck.


----------



## Soanxious

I've got no symptoms this cycle.. :( normally I get that feeling in uterus.. :( it seems to be when I feel on top of world and confident I dont get pregnant.. when I am run down I fall pregnant.. 

Your temps are lovely too :) im so excited for you!!!! x


----------



## Tui

I keep going from excited to scared to not believing its real. So worried something will go wrong. Natural I guess. 

Todays temp isn't on my graph as I was restless and dreaming about tests and lines last night :haha:


----------



## Bushmumma

It's only early Soanxious, I'm still holding on for you! :)


----------



## Bushmumma

T- I'm super excited for you! I fully understand how your feeling though. I guess as you do that it's normal although when it's my time I'm sure I'll be the same. Each day at a time and try your best to enjoy your newly growing baby. :) xo


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats tui!! 

I'm out, af got me x


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Tui! :happydance:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Congratulations tui!!!

So sorry Mrs.w, hope the new cycle brings you a SHBFP :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs W 11 said:


> Congrats tui!!
> 
> I'm out, af got me x

I'm sorry Mrs. W :cry: 
How many days was this cycle for u?


----------



## jmandrews

Why isn't FF marking O yet? I thought for sure it would today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it will tomorrow :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I agree jm, ff will mark today. It needs 3 consecutive high temps and your first wasn't a high enough rise that's all. Happy tww!! 

My cycle was 30 days again. Ov on cd19 and af 10 dpo. I'm ditching all the supplements this cycle and doing it natural to see if that helps any.


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs W 11 said:


> I agree jm, ff will mark today. It needs 3 consecutive high temps and your first wasn't a high enough rise that's all. Happy tww!!
> 
> My cycle was 30 days again. Ov on cd19 and af 10 dpo. I'm ditching all the supplements this cycle and doing it natural to see if that helps any.

Have you spoke with your Dr? Your LP is not very long. When trying with DD my cycles were very similar to yours and were sometimes longer. My Dr. Told me I was O'ing late in my cycle and that by the time the spermies got there my egg was no good. So she put me on clomid. I started O'ing on cd 15 and had 28 day cycle. We were successfully pregnant on the second round.


----------



## jmandrews

You ladies were right. :) I got my crosshairs. My temp dropped but I'm pretty sure it was only super high because I was so sick. Also FF is saying I O'd on cd 16. One day later than I though. Hope we caught the eggy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Could be a fallback rise :)


----------



## jmandrews

What does that mean exactly? I am still learning :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is what fertility friend says - Fallback rise: A normal ovulation pattern when your temperature rises then drops slightly immediately after ovulation and then rises again.


----------



## jmandrews

Perfect! Thank you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kaiecee

Those charts are so complicated to me


----------



## Soanxious

Kaicee they are so easy when you get into it. FF actually have videos to explain everything and how to read it.. go take a look.. you too will become addicted to charts :D I love reading charts!


----------



## Kaiecee

I might start charting next month so if I'm confused I'll just post it here for someone to read it for me :)


----------



## Soanxious

Most of us use charts hun.. so any questions we can help if not FF are excellent at getting back to you when you email them and they are really helpful :D x


----------



## confuzion

AF got me! But my next testing date is the very last day of May so still a May tester :)


----------



## Soanxious

Oh nooo :( nasty :witch:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Boooo sorry AF got you!


----------



## jmandrews

confuzion said:


> AF got me! But my next testing date is the very last day of May so still a May tester :)

I am sorry :( yay for testing in May again!


----------



## sportysgirl

Horrid witch! X


----------



## Bushmumma

Agreed horrid, just horrid! 

Hope all you ladies are doing well?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep just in the TWW and it's dragging!


----------



## Kaiecee

I've has an incredible amount of ewcm tonight like never before I've always had enought to tell ov is coming but wow so dtd as much as I can :)


----------



## Soanxious

Im sooooooooooooooooo confused!! my temps dropped but that's not half of it.. FF went and moved my ov date to following day making me 7dpo today... then I went into countdowntopregnancy and they have moved by ov date to Cd 17 arghhhh confused.com!!

I have NO symptoms and so feel 100% out this month.. its made me sad :(
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kaiecee good luck!

So anxious I think I agree with FF! I too have woken this morning feeling out :cry:


----------



## Soanxious

Just feel nothing.. :( yeah think it maybe cd 13... Countdown said cd 13 from beginning. x

Hope we are wrong about feeling out x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

I have a lot of catching up to do, but will go on the laptop tonight once DH is home. I am on my phone and it's hard to read through pages on a tiny screen. Lol xx


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah its hard work on a mobile. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I only have access on my phone :lol:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh dear! Seems like I missed a few shbfp's!?!? Congratulations!

It's hectic for me now, because we are moving again in 6 months time and if it was a few km's then it would have been fine, but we are moving over 1200km's again!! I promise I will update and catch up soon. <3


----------



## sportysgirl

I am 4dpo according to ff. letting the waiting commence!


----------



## Soanxious

Ooo Angel where are u moving too? have u lived there before? Long way to move your belongings xx

countdowntopregnancy have moved me from cd13 to cd 17 :'( so confused!! and I would of missed my egg at cd17 :(
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not necessarily. Sperm can live up to 5 days plus you had sex CD18. I personally only use 1 app because it would piss me off being told 2 different days!


----------



## Soanxious

I had 3 days originally.. FF said cd 12 with FF then CD 13 and CD 17 with countdown then FF changed to CD13 lol

I chat to other people in countdown so use that for that reason. xx

Good luck sportysgirl xx im CD 7 not far in front of you.. nervous times x


----------



## sportysgirl

Soanxious said:


> I had 3 days originally.. FF said cd 12 with FF then CD 13 and CD 17 with countdown then FF changed to CD13 lol
> 
> I chat to other people in countdown so use that for that reason. xx
> 
> Good luck sportysgirl xx im CD 7 not far in front of you.. nervous times x

Thanks good luck to you too! Baby :dust:


----------



## Soanxious

:dust: to you and all of us others ttc :D xxx


----------



## jmandrews

Having lots of creamy CM today. Don't know if this means anything but I had this before my last BFP at about the same time. Hope it means something. :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

How are you all doing today? I hope to see more shbfp's this month :) I am sorry that af got some of you xxx

I updated the first page and hope I am up tp date with whats happening.

Soanxious - We are moving back to where we lived for 6 years. We had a look at some houses yesterday and will do the same today as well. We have one in mind and just hope it's still available.


----------



## Bushmumma

I just checked cm and it was like egg white and stretchy I did however bd last night and was wondering what your thoughts are? I'm cd12 today.


----------



## Soanxious

JM that sounds great!! FX you get your :bfp: x

Angel that sounds great!! familiar places too will help you settle in.. I hope you find your dream home to bring up more babies in xxx

BM Well sounds like you have your fertile cm here... and BD as much as possible now!!!! Have fun!!!! :D x

AFM I have sticky to slight creamy more a lotion cm.. and have *NO* symptoms so im totally out :(

on a brighter note.. want to see my 7 month old Granddaughter Riverdance? LOL she was dancing so I added music to the video lol

https://instagram.com/p/ntg2iUMwOS/


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/A050326E-4387-4E6F-9796-ACE915C1E559_zpsdo0jtkkf.jpg


----------



## Soanxious

:dance: x


----------



## sportysgirl

Excellent brunette!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Brunette, is that a hpt?!?! :)


----------



## jmandrews

I see that without clicking on it!


----------



## Maisypie

ooo that's exciting brunette!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

CD 1 today for me! I'm super excited because no more guessing. Plus my body is doing it all on it's own! First time since my loss. It makes me very hopeful for this cycle that I didn't have to take anything to bring on AF. Plus a 32 day cycle isn't the worst thing I've had :) 

Bit worried about this AF though, Ive read Clomid AF's can be pretty bad. So fingers crossed Im not laid up in bed the next couple days. 

So wont be testing again until early june :)


----------



## Soanxious

Good luck this cycle 2peas xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Brunette, is that a hpt?!?! :)

Yes.


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Just ovulated a few days ago. Waiting to test or AF... Praying for BFP rainbow this month.


----------



## Kaiecee

I see the line without clicking it congrats :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

mommyof2peas said:


> CD 1 today for me! I'm super excited because no more guessing. Plus my body is doing it all on it's own! First time since my loss. It makes me very hopeful for this cycle that I didn't have to take anything to bring on AF. Plus a 32 day cycle isn't the worst thing I've had :)
> 
> Bit worried about this AF though, Ive read Clomid AF's can be pretty bad. So fingers crossed Im not laid up in bed the next couple days.
> 
> So wont be testing again until early june :)

Sorry AF arrived. Good luck this cycle.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mommyof2peas, I have my fingers crossed for you this cycle and hope af would not be so hard on you. Xx

Brunette, congratulations!! Because that line is so clear!! :)

Outdoorgirl, I hope you will get your SHBFP soon :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Gunna bd so I'll be busy lol catch you all later haha


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/68218AA8-0292-43FC-950A-43AA784F629C_zpsobqoxzn4.jpg

Bottom is today. FMU wasn't any darker but SMU was so looks like SMU is best for me!

I've tossed and turned all night. I'm so scared of losing this baby too. I think I'll relax a bit more after seeing the Doctor. I'm going to mention baby aspirin and progesterone supplements to him. I need to get the ball rolling and fast!


----------



## Tui

Congratulations honey x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

BFN for me - don't think I ovulated this cycle. Onto cycle 6.......


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tried charting to confirm O?


----------



## Kyliem87

Congrats Bimbo! Try not to stress just take each day as it comes :hugs:

I got my solid smiley yesterday and my 2nd solid smiley as well as a positive cheapie this morning so I either O today or tomorrow (I don't understand how the digi works apart from pinpointing the 2 best days!). We DTD Tuesday, Thursday and will tonight, Saturday and then Monday for 'luck' - 2nd month of the SMEP approach!

I'll be testing on 23rd May and were thinking of booking a holiday for 21 June to give us something to look forward to!

:flow:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Brunette, I charted and used opks. I kinda knew I was out this month, I just had to see it.

Goodluck Kyliem. Seems like you have it covered :)


----------



## Soanxious

Aww Angel... I will be testing with you in June xxx I am 9 DPO having NO symptoms at all.. and I always get symptoms by now.. x


----------



## cutieq

Kyliem87 said:


> Congrats Bimbo! Try not to stress just take each day as it comes :hugs:
> 
> I got my solid smiley yesterday and my 2nd solid smiley as well as a positive cheapie this morning so I either O today or tomorrow (I don't understand how the digi works apart from pinpointing the 2 best days!). We DTD Tuesday, Thursday and will tonight, Saturday and then Monday for 'luck' - 2nd month of the SMEP approach!
> 
> I'll be testing on 23rd May and were thinking of booking a holiday for 21 June to give us something to look forward to!
> 
> :flow:

Kylie were in sync. I'm still waiting on my positive OPK. It's getting darker but no postive yet. I should get a positive Sunday and plan to test on the 25th!


----------



## jmandrews

I'm not having much faith in this cycle. I know I am only 7dpo but i just feel like this isn't it for me. Kind of just want it to be over... I hate saying that but i think my chart is telling me something isn't right.


----------



## Soanxious

JM your chart is fine looking... I know what you mean as I am 9dpo and I do not feel like I am pregnant either.. so much so I have not even wanted to test and I am normally a POAS addict... im saving them for a day where I may get symptoms and I feel that will hopefully be next month as Im out this month..

If you go into FF and click on charts then charts like yours then pregnancy you will see other charts that end in pregnancy that are up and down flat temps etc. loads of different kind of charts out there! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm due to test in 9 days if af doesn't show but I'm not to optimistic either for this cycle


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious & Kaiecee - sorry your not feeling the symptoms :(.

Sorry to those that af got. Better luck next cycle.

FXD for those testing soon!! 

I have downloaded an app called Ovia it's saying that I'm in my fertile time, giving me fertility numbers and today is 9.5 tomorrow 10 and then a drop back down to 2.5 over the next 4-5 days.. It's also telling me I o tomorrow and testing day is in 13 days! So countdown is on! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Soanxious said:


> JM your chart is fine looking... I know what you mean as I am 9dpo and I do not feel like I am pregnant either.. so much so I have not even wanted to test and I am normally a POAS addict... im saving them for a day where I may get symptoms and I feel that will hopefully be next month as Im out this month..
> 
> If you go into FF and click on charts then charts like yours then pregnancy you will see other charts that end in pregnancy that are up and down flat temps etc. loads of different kind of charts out there! :)

Thank you :) yea I did check out some of the charts. I guess everyone is different. You are not out yet. You chart looks so good. Let me tell u that I had no symptoms when I got my BFP with DD. I didn't test until the day AF was due because I didn't want to see anothe bfn. It was such a surprise! So just because you don't have symptoms right now doesn't mean you are not pregnant. The symptoms will come later. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I felt out too and got my BFP. Your not out yet! Good Luck!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks JM and BB but I literally have not 1 tingle in boobs no heavyness no nothing... all I got is constipation(lol) headache and PMT :( 

All my other pregnancies I got heart palpitations - increased weeing - falling asleep all the time - sensations in womb - sensations in boobs - lightheadedness - away with fairies :( x


----------



## cpmum2two

Hi Ladies, I'm new to this but so loving everyones support and help. I'm TTC after 2 M/C's. I'm now on CD35 (17dpo) but with lots of BFN so far. No AF at mo but hoping I may be blessed in the months to come with a BFP.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Soanxious said:


> Thanks JM and BB but I literally have not 1 tingle in boobs no heavyness no nothing... all I got is constipation(lol) headache and PMT :(
> 
> All my other pregnancies I got heart palpitations - increased weeing - falling asleep all the time - sensations in womb - sensations in boobs - lightheadedness - away with fairies :( x

Each pregnancy is different. When is AF due?


----------



## Soanxious

She is Due around Wednesday/Thursday BB :( my PMT is sooooooooo bad me and OH have argued so im in house alone. :(

Welcome CPmum.. sorry to hear about your losses... you normally have long cycles? have you tried Vitex?


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi cpmum welcome to our ttc family :) such a hormonal, crazy, lovely, amazing strong bunch of women!! 
FXD crossed for you darlin.

Soanxious- oh darlin :hugs: I feel for you, it makes me sad :(
I am praying it's a BFP and just different coz it's sticky xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Just got talked into doing a test.. im waiting the 3 mins.. got min half left.... will post results x

Thanks BM xx


----------



## cutieq

Fx soanxious !


----------



## Soanxious

Pic taken within 2-3 mins.
 



Attached Files:







closeup100514.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 4









closeup100514invert.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cutieq

That's a line!!


----------



## Soanxious

10 dpo

Did *not* expect that to be there..!

not building hopes up.... not telling OH either.. im so emotional :cry: x


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> 10 dpo
> 
> Did *not* expect that to be there..!
> 
> not building hopes up.... not telling OH either.. im so emotional :cry: x

I'm with you. I said I wouldn't tell for awhile. Think positive :) you've been such an awesome support for all of us. Your turn! What a nice surprise.


----------



## Maisypie

YAY!! soanxious, that is definitely a line!!


----------



## Soanxious

i have NO symptoms though...

Thanks hun..xx

Gotta say that is darkest line I have had since last October. And for 10dpo that is DARK


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Maisy :) No symptoms! I only done it because my friend Becky talked me into it in some way or another... I was not going to test till Thursday.x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)
I didn't expect it this month either!


----------



## Soanxious

But you have nice sore boobies.... I want sore boobies :holly: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine are sore on and off!


----------



## Soanxious

I would love sore on and off.. lol.

I have a bit of heat in uterus.. thats about it.. x

I would ditch those ic's as they never get dark... I would try a superdrug like mine is or tesco/asda/boots or frer. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've got 3 of them left and a FRER.


----------



## Soanxious

:) when will you do the frer? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

When I've used the cheap ones I think. :lol:


----------



## Soanxious

hahaha you addict!! 

Im not testing again x well not until Next weekend if this one sticks x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh yeh! :rofl:


----------



## Soanxious

Im serious.. I can't cope with testing.. normally I test from 6dpo and I wasn't even gonna test today I flushed my FMU down the loo without thinking of testing at some point.. so my test was a smu and that dark for 10dpo thats never happened before... I only tested due to my incredible horrid mood.. I have had to ring OH and apologise for being so stroppy.. he is our visiting friends and family so I can be alone to be nasty to myself... im in such a touchy grumpy irritable mood..im never like this.. well its been a very long time since I felt so grouchy.. I thought it was severe pms hence I then tested after one of the girls said that is a BIG symptom of early pregnancy.. I had to see if there was an answer for it.. and did NOT expect that line to be there.. infact when I took test I updated site saying I took one and left test in bathroom.. then reluctantly wandered back to it and saw the line from 4ft away! to say I did not expect that is 100% truth... certainly not smu... and Not 10dpo. 

im so soooooooo hungry.. im off to make a nice quorn Burger with fried onions and tomato Ketchup x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm irritable too. :happydance: I will take all the symptoms I get!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations soanxious. Beautiful line and yay for sore boobies :) happy and healthy nine months!!

Welcome cpmum2two. :) hope you get your shbfp soon :)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Congratulations soanxious, don't worry about no symptoms I had zero until 5.5 wks, literally prayed for them and now at 7 wks I am nauseous almost 24/7, exhausted, irritable, and very tender bbs... There are many ladies on here that have no symptoms and go on to have a perfectly H&H 9.....

To everyone else, sending lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: can't wait to see the rest of you with SHBFP's!!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Angel :) x

Thanks Mama :) my daughter had No symptoms at all... I know a few women do but I genuinely have always had really early symptoms with all my chemicals.. maybe this is different for a reason... hopefully because it is sticky.. im not going to test again till after Wed/Thursday as that when AF is due.. if I get that far that is. x

Have you tried eating Ginger biscuits? or wearing the sickness bands on your wrist? they sell them in pharmacies x


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Any type of ginger makes me feel worse :( & I have the seabands, the only thing that seems to calm it is peppermint and peanuts. I picked them up last night along with some real fruit popsicles & so far it's helping.

Sounds promising that this one is different from the others, keeping fX for you, & sending lots of possitive thoughts.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Mama xx

Do you or anyone else here know what I should do about my meds?

I am currently taking prenatels, aspirin, Vit B compound, Co enzyme Q10, and omega 3.. so do I stop certain ones?


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I take a prenatal, extra folic acid, omega 3 DHA, & baby aspirin. My OB told me to NOT stop BA until 14 weeks & to continue the others through delivery and breastfeeding.


----------



## Soanxious

Ok great.. I will keep taking mine but may stop Vit B compound now as I was just boosting system.. and stop the q10.. ..wanders off to see what people mention about Q10...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh wow soanxious, huge congratulations Hun!! I am absolutely thrilled for you, I really hope this is your sticky xxxx

I think I might have your symptoms and I'm not pregnant?!! I'm thirsty, nauseas, tired. Confused!


----------



## Soanxious

So many women are saying how much the Co enzyme Q 10 has made a difference to egg quality... and they stopped when they got bfp. even if this Lo does not stick I will carry on taking it as hopefully it makes a massive difference.. I took a sedative last night to help me off to sleep as I was so irritable and couldn't sleep I hope that does not harm this one :(


----------



## Soanxious

Mrs W thank you :) Im always drinking.. currently here with 1ltr bottle water and orange juice..lol im always confused LOL sleepy in daytime but im not nauseous yet..

What cd are you?


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> So many women are saying how much the Co enzyme Q 10 has made a difference to egg quality... and they stopped when they got bfp. even if this Lo does not stick I will carry on taking it as hopefully it makes a massive difference.. I took a sedative last night to help me off to sleep as I was so irritable and couldn't sleep I hope that does not harm this one :(

Irritable and can't sleep - sound like symptoms to me!


----------



## Maisypie

Soanxious said:


> Thanks Maisy :) No symptoms! I only done it because my friend Becky talked me into it in some way or another... I was not going to test till Thursday.x

I didn't have any symptoms until 2 days before AF and then only sore bb's. I really didn't get anything until about 15 dpo, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Soanxious

Im praying I get my Sticky this time.. and loads of symptoms.. I dont mind vomiting daily if it means a healthy pregnancy :) x


----------



## Bushmumma

Holy shit Soanxious! I'm praying that the differance in this pregnancy is that it's your take home baby!! Sorry for swearing I'm so excited for you darlin' as some else said your always there with support for others and now it's your turn beautiful!! I'm all gitty for ya xo :)


----------



## Bushmumma

I've got a good feeling about this cycle :) xoxo


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't worry about no symptoms. I didn't have hardly any with #2.

Every pregnancy is different...

This baby is sticking!!!! WOOOOOOO


----------



## jmandrews

Soanxious said:


> i have NO symptoms though...
> 
> Thanks hun..xx
> 
> Gotta say that is darkest line I have had since last October. And for 10dpo that is DARK

Yay BFP!!! Told you that you don't have to have symptoms right away. I didn't with DD and I did with my last BFP. I know it's scary right now. Hold on to faith. :) everything will be ok. Congrats!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck everyone :) Is anyone else due to test?

Soanxious how you feeling?


----------



## Leinzlove

Button!


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you ladies!!!! :D

BM you swearing so funny LOL... :haha: Thank you hunny.. you will be next :D x

I have started getting symptoms... woke 3.50am was awake for a while.. thirsty, constipated, when I got up my arms touched side of boobs and they were sore..near my underarms..I feel a little nauseated this morning and warm. with a little headache.. im LOVING IT!!! :wohoo:

I want to spread some of this :dust: and share it in the baby dust dance :wohoo:

I am praying (literally) that this is my sticky.. dunno what I will do if it don't.. still not telling OH.. may do a digital Wed/Thur when AF is due and pass him the test.. but see my stomach is turning thinking about it... im too scared to tell him.. everytime I have told him before I lose it a few days later :cry: xx

Im so emotional I can't stop :cry:


----------



## Bushmumma

Ah don't cry!! Means you'll have to drink more water :)..
Loving the baby dust dance btw :).

Haha my swearing was instantly what I thought I had to let ya know hehe..

Stay strong my girl xo I'm here with ya all the way xo


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks BM .. can you take some of my anxiety away? LOL.. x

So what CD are u now? keeping my FX for you this cycle :D x


----------



## Bushmumma

Cd15 and feeling pretty great! 
As for your anxiety I would take it all, give me a moment though I gotta work out how :).. 
Darlin if I could I would have you feel no pain or sorrow only happiness :) :hugs:

And thanks, I believe that the more wee cross the better we are, except in the fertile window of course lol


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Crikey yes.. Don't cross ze legs hahahaha!!!

Your so sweet.. thanks hun xx I so wish I can help send positive bfp vibes your way :D


----------



## Bushmumma

You do, by being you darlin'. Your a lot more special than you give yourself credit for :). If you got some spare I'll send ya me address bahahaha :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Your temp is looking great soanxious and I think think this one is sticky. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

I just want all of us to have our rainbow babies and our babies :cry: so emotional I genuinely wish that I could send as much positive vibes to everyone as I know how it feels inside to feel that upset... and its horrid.. wish no one had to go through it.

:dust: sprinkles the baby dust :D

BM you need to put legs in the air or put pillow under bottom for 20 mins too.. try everything and ANYTHING lol ;) x

Thank you Angel.. I was scared to death taking my temp this morning... then I saw it and thought phew!!.. I decided to not take my temp tomorrow... but scared not too..but more scared to do it.. well I dont know what to do.. what do most women do? x


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks for the baby dust!! 

Oh I have been dtd and holding on tight, I try not to even go to the loo haha... I have been putting a pillow under my bum and DH laughs at me.. My reply:
' sweetheart, darling, gorgeous, treasure.. I love you and your sperm I just gotta help make great little swimmers outta them :)'.

He smiles, giggles and gives me a kiss.. Haha he reckons: ' thank god there's only one of you baby ;)'. 

;) damn straight!! 


So explain how the temp thing works through to o and after into conception please? 
I'm interested and wondering that if I don't(which I'm sure I'm gunna) get my BFP I will be temping next cycle..


----------



## Soanxious

If you click my chart below it takes you to the fertility friend page.. it will show my chart but should be links on how to chart etc.. they even have in depth videos..

What happens mainly is.. say for instance a chart with no bfp... when you have a period that is CD1 say for instance you temp is around 36.33c it will slightly go up and down for a few days.. 36.46 36.54 you also enter your cm and any tests you do opk ferning etc as well as symptoms. around CD 12 to say 15 you may get a sudden spike say for instance 36.71 on a chart it looks like a lot. that may be the day you ov and if it matches up with EWCM and opk it more than likely is Ov.. and FF should give you your ov day a day or two after if it see's that that spike in temp was a one off.. after ov your temp rises slightly maybe 36.76 36.80 etc and it may go down slightly to 36.71 etc.. but should more or less be around the ov spike temp or hopefully higher.. mine were slightly below it as I had not taken it at the correct time on those days..so maybe just above the line really. and if you are not pregnant it will stay up n go slightly down n back up etc for around 13/14 days then it drops and you get AF.. but if your pregnant after ov your temp stays up like mine... and hopefully it would continue too stay high.. as the high temp means progesterone and thats what you get after ov and what is prolonged in pregnancy.

FF give you lots of other charts to look at too.. so you can study other peoples charts... I love charting.. I love reading charts and doing the chart test they do.. its a game to test your knowledge lol by reading when other people ov. :) its very interesting.

You will need to buy a basal thermometer.. one that reads say for instance 35.91 not just 36.9 you need to set a time and stick to it.. we know life is not always like that so it will alter your temps slightly.. I do mine around 7-7.15am and I even have to do that on weekends... before you talk sit up or drink some water you have to take temp... once temp is taken jot it down.. then drink your water and Jump on DH hahaha! 

Rough guide to temp charting lol xx

ps lots of us chart or used to chart so will always be someone around to help you..not only that FF are excellent.. if you have questions or problems with account u email them and they get back to you quite quick around a few hours max :D

pps.. Your DH would be totally worn out if there were 2 of you ttc hahaha!!! thats so sweet though :D


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks darlin', I was thinking that it was hormone related just wasn't sure.. How much is a basal? 
I think I am gonna take a stalk around and read up on your chart/s and anyone else that is open to me stalking haha... 

I have another question... You know that faint BFP I got last cycle, could it have been a cp? Just wondering as all symptoms had gone and then returned :/.

I was thinking about it the other day and thought maybe???


----------



## MD2004

Im in Shock!! After 9 years we finally got a :bfp:

I can't stop crying (Happy Tears of course)
 



Attached Files:







600 pix.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations Md! I am so happy for you! :)


----------



## Soanxious

Wow that is amazing MD so happy for you!!! how many dpo are you?

Congratulations!!! :D


----------



## MD2004

Soanxious said:


> Wow that is amazing MD so happy for you!!! how many dpo are you?
> 
> Congratulations!!! :D

16dpo I can't believe i was able to hold out this long i just really wanted to test on Mother's Day


----------



## Soanxious

That is so Beautiful MD really is xxx


----------



## MD2004

Im still in shock and :cloud9:


----------



## Soanxious

I bet you are hun xx


----------



## Maisypie

Congrats MD!!!! What a great mother's day present!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Excellent MD! X x


----------



## Kaiecee

Md
Congrats so happy for u and to make it even better on Mother's Day :)


----------



## Kyliem87

Congrats soanxious! EEK! Sticky baby dust to you and a H&H 9 months! <3

Cutie - how are you doing, do you have a +OPK yet? 

I'm either 1 or 2 DPO and yesterday we booked a holiday for 19th June! Gives us something to look forward to and I can't wait!!

:flow:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats md!! Amazing news!! X


----------



## sportysgirl

Are you gong somewhere nice Kylie?

I am 8dpo today. Have had some creamy CM. Also a couple of streaks of blood. Hoping its a good sign. X


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Kylie.. xx

I took this test this evening.. after 5 wee's it still came up... 11dpo hoping it means my baby is strong this time xx
 



Attached Files:







digitalyes.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies!! I'm in the May testers, got my BFP this morning on a Clearblue after a MMC 2 cycles ago!! FX for all you ladies about to test!!!! I am 4 days late as of today! Hope this one is a sticky bean!!


----------



## Soanxious

That sounds positive Sporty :D FX a bfp soon xx

Hey Wifey.. Congratulations!!! :) FX yours too is a sticky xx


----------



## jmandrews

MD2004 said:


> Im in Shock!! After 9 years we finally got a :bfp:
> 
> I can't stop crying (Happy Tears of course)

Woo Hoo!!! Such amazing news!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Wifey! :) congratulations! 

Soanxious, that digi just looks fab! Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Congratulations MD!! What a wonderful word to read on any day!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Wifey!!! Woo hoo!! 

Sporty that sounds like good news, FXD this is leading to your BFP darlin!!


----------



## jmandrews

What's it mean when my temp drops below my cover line?


----------



## cutieq

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm in the May testers, got my BFP this morning on a Clearblue after a MMC 2 cycles ago!! FX for all you ladies about to test!!!! I am 4 days late as of today! Hope this one is a sticky bean!!


Yay wifey!! I remember you from the feb thread. 

Kylie, I've had 2 days of positive opks and lots of bd! Hoping to get my BFP this month!


----------



## sportysgirl

Soanxious love your test so good to see it in writing!
Congratulations wifey! X


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies I'm pretty sure I O'd on the 7/8th that puts me at 4/5 dpo I think.. I had EWCM on the 6th/7th would that be right? Today, I'm dizzy, got headaches, boobs a little sore at underarms and pelvic pain.. Oh and bloated. 

What do you think?


----------



## brunettebimbo

jmandrews said:


> What's it mean when my temp drops below my cover line?

Sadly it usually means AF is on her way. 

Wifey congratulations!

Tanya I said it in my journal but congratulations! Let's hope we are both getting our rainbows!

BM I can have EWCM for a while before O. Do you use OPKs? Chart?


----------



## brunettebimbo

AF due today. Stick baby stick!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/4BBA347E-3BA8-499B-9BC3-E32E07DC3FE4_zpswiahr4rt.jpg


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Brunette, awsome lines. I believe that is a healthy sticky :) 

Jm, as brunette said. I hope we are wrong, but that's usually the sign of af. It is a short lp then though. If it's true have you considered taking b6 to lenghten your cycle a bit?

Bushmumma, I had those exact same symptoms 4-5 days ago and couldn't track ov as it was delayed or didn't happen. I am two days overdue for af and at cd31 with bfn's. I have no idea what to say.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hmmm, still gunna bd away and test when it says to, just thought maybe could have been a great sign. Seen as I have never charted any O before or even checked cm before it's all a brand new start for me and mind you I didn't really get a normal af it was more like a week of spotting. So we will see ladies I guess... If anyone can't put more insight into this id love to hear it! Xo


----------



## brunettebimbo

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Brunette, awsome lines. I believe that is a healthy sticky!

I really really hope so!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Bushmumma, Me tooo!!! I had a very very light af the previous cycle! This is so bizare! I hope we can get some answers soon. Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

So do I angel!! It's very strange, I did get that very light BFP just before I started spotting thought whoot whoot! But :nope: nothing. 

So I guess we have to wait and see although I am only 4/5 dpo so I think anyway and I'm still holding hope :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I guess only time will tell hun. We are in the waiting game, well, I am longer in it than I thought I would be.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh cant wait for you to test soon BM xx

BB yeah I would love these to be our rainbow babies xx I love your tests.. im too scared to test today will wait a day or 2 xxx

JM I hope the temps are wrong x

Angel im hoping your body is just shy at sharing hcg and you get bfp soon x


----------



## Bushmumma

Oooo me too darlin' I'm excited :) to test! 

How you doing today Soanxious & BB?


----------



## jmandrews

No I haven't considered b6 because I was super regular before the MC and this is only my first cycle since. I'm sure my cycle is a bit confused although I O'd at the normal time. We will see. I am expecting AF by Thursday or Friday. Tested BFN this morning.


----------



## Bushmumma

JM- I hope your af don't come and you see a BFP in a couple of days huni!!


----------



## jmandrews

Bush thank you :) I hope so too.
I am preparing for AF and another cycle until then.


----------



## Bushmumma

Preparation is good, if af does come (hoping not) your right there's always next cycle :)... FXD xo


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jm I hope you will get a shbfp before the end of this week.

Afm - tested and bfn again, but cp is higher and softer with creamy cm. Maybe I am only about to ov and should use opk's instead of hpt's.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Doing ok :) Seeing my consultant at EPAU in the morning.


----------



## Conina

Angelbaby - as far as I know, CP isn't a good indicator of pregnancy or otherwise. I know I was googling it before AF was due and some pages were saying it doesn't take its "pregnancy position" until sometimes 6 weeks.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Conina, with DD it was high and soft just like they indicated with pregnancy. But, yes I know it's not something to rely on, yet, I do track it during the month and mostly it was reliable during ov etc. 

I made an appointment at my obgyn today for 17 June. They are fully booked until then. I want to get myself checked out and see what's up with my body. So I do believe that is one step forward I think.


----------



## KylasBaby

So rather than gearing up to bring on AF, my body decided to ovulate instead. Almost positive opk this morning so I should ovulate today or tomorrow. My donor and I are doing a donation tomorrow for FX I catch that egg. I wasn't prepared for all of this. I was prepared for AF. I just hope I don't ovulate until tomorrow and I actually have a chance.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kylasbaby, I have my fingers crossed you catch that egg this cycle. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

FX you catch that egg Kyla... !!!!! x


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks ladies! I'm praying and gonna try my best. After the positive opk you're supposed to ovulate 12-36hours after and the egg survives 12-24 hours after that. Worse case scenario it's over this time tomorrow. Best case I have about 2.5days. Hoping it works!


----------



## Soanxious

Im laying down watching some netflix.. when my heart started pounding then my heart was racing and fluttering like a totally odd rhythm .. I touched it and it felt like it was jumping out of my chest.. it only lasted around 20 seconds but now im sweating and its freaked me out... has that happened to anyone before?

im freaked out!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I had that with Dd with my whole pregnancy, but if you are concerned then maybe go to a doctor. Apparently it's part of your blood flow increasing to provide for the baby.


----------



## Soanxious

At 3 weeks 5 days???

I have never had that before.... if I could of held it it would of felt like a hamster trying to escape from the clasp of my cupped hands... it went mental... the sweat pumped out of me straight after... and it felt weird in my neck too... before I had chance to get scared it stopped... xx


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm 4-6 days away from af hopefully she never shows up


----------



## Bushmumma

BB that's great, one step closer!! Let me know ok?


----------



## Maisypie

Congrats ladies on the the shbfp's!!! Feel free to come over to the January Jellybeans thread!


----------



## Soanxious

Kaice I hope AF does not arrive. x


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks :D

whats the link for that?? :)


----------



## Maisypie

Here's the link:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...jellybeans-2015-join-chat-here-51-so-far.html


----------



## Soanxious

Just joined maisy.. thank you x


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm a little frustrated with dh today


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm too nervous to move across. I'm scared of jinxing myself :( I'm so nervous and so scared of losing this baby too!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'd hope I'd have a feb or later baby since I was already part of a jan jellybean group but I'll take wtv I can


----------



## Soanxious

im not pregnant anymore :cry:

digital said not pregnant and my superdrug test got no darker..
 



Attached Files:







digitalno.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 2









130514.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bushmumma

:cry: oh my darlin, I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## Soanxious

I took other tests here they are

Top today FMU

Bottom 11dpo 2 days ago afternoon/evening wee

confused n worried x

will test again in 2 days of no af xx

thanks all x
 



Attached Files:







piccollage1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7









piccollage2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bushmumma

Today's are darker sweetheart!! I hope it was just a shitty digi test!


----------



## Soanxious

im hoping so too hun.. really am.. but not feeling as tired..but boobs still sore on sides to armpits.. and slight cramping :( x


----------



## Bushmumma

Hmm, remember what I said about the symptoms? One may go huni with another one or two to replace it.. Chin up ok :).. It's going to be ok :) :flower:


----------



## KylasBaby

My tests in the morning always sucked when I was pregnant. It's my evening tests I went with. They were better.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun may possibly test this evening then.. was gonna wait 2 days.. will see if I get the urge I will lol... my other tests were afternoon/evening.. I was silly doing fmu really should stick to same times x


----------



## sportysgirl

So anxious what an emotional roller coaster! Those lines are definitely darker.
I hope the next one you do is darker still! X


----------



## jmandrews

BFN this morning :( Torture!


----------



## confuzion

I hope it turns out well soanxious! Didn't realize the line test was darker! I would definitely disregard the digi in that case!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Ladies.. xx just have to wait and see now.. af due tomorrow. if she not here by thurs afternoon will test again. no more fmu or digitals x

JM im so sorry its another neg... have you tried Co enzyme Q10 and Soy Isoflavones ? co Enzyme Q10 you take daily.. Soy Isoflavones you take CD 2-6 only. they have great reviews.. I have been on the Q10 for a month and ordered my Soy Isoflavones and they will be here tomorrow. x

In fact I think all women ttc should try them... xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Soanxious, I completely understand how you feel, it's so hard not to keep testing and analysing. It's definitely possible that because you tested in the morning instead the digi gave a different result. If you can, wait a few days and test again. Genuinely praying all will be ok for you, you so deserve it! Xx

Jm - sorry for the bfn, there's still time though. Fingers crossed.

I'm cd10 today. Smep started last night! I am not taking any supplements but I am eating healthily and exercising along with my acupuncture. Feeling positive!! Come on bfp!! 

X


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I know I have Pcos and irregular cycles but I was ment to test today as the past two days I have a ache in my breasts and feeling a bit sick on and off, also felt a bit sleepy nothing major though. 

Whst do you ladies think I should do? Plus my test strips were ment to arrive today but they haven't :dohh:


----------



## Bushmumma

Jm sorry about your BFN, is there still time?


----------



## jmandrews

I dunno AF is due Thursday or Friday so I don't have much hope.


----------



## Kaiecee

Got my dr to presribe me clomid if I haven't conceived this month and I might still wait an extra month to start I'd like to concive naturally but I don't want to wait too long


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh understand JM always next cycle though!! 

Kaiecee- that's great your drs with you and helping huni :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jm I am sorry about bfn.

Soanxious I have my fingers crossed you will have a blasing shbfp today.

Hi sarahlou! :) I hope you get a shbfp soon! :)


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you... I stopped taking temps 2 days ago.. they were 36.91 at the time I took them today they were 36.89 so hoping that is good.. plus I woke feeling sick.. like cigarette smoke in my mouth and no one smokes..plus some heartburn.. af was due today..gonna test with smu xx


----------



## Bushmumma

I pray it's your sticky sweetheart!!! Mwah


----------



## jmandrews

Temp dropped... Cramping a bit. I can feel AF is on her way. I'm just glad my first cycle since the MC has been normal. Hope my body stays that's way. 

FX'd soanxiois!


----------



## Soanxious

I wish I could just STOP POAS!

top today smu 2 hour hold hardly any wee in cup. bottom yesterday

Darkest I got in my pregnancies... but thinking it may still end in chemical as not that strong xxxx

Its trying its best to hold on in there.. that's what's making it more upsetting :cry:

oh my left boob bigger than right boob now and nipples are slightly darker.. only tender to touch when I grope sides.. wont be able to do that this afternoon as I am off for a carvery with my Daughter :)
 



Attached Files:







frer6.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bushmumma

It's a little darker I think huni... What you think? How you coping? 
And stop POAS!!! God damn darlin you'll drive yourself crazy! It's each day at a time ok I'm holding on for you :) :flower:


----------



## sportysgirl

Definitely darker my lovely. X x


----------



## Bushmumma

Ah-hah!!! Thank you, thank you I thought so too!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks girls.. just having to wait and see.. booked to go away for weekend in Cornwall to take my mind off things. xx


----------



## Bushmumma

It'll do you good, read a book, take a rest, stop a smell the flowers (so to speak), appreciate you!


----------



## Soanxious

Im gonna spend most of it on boats :D xx and I want to visit this beach https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=P...Pb7AbR2IDIAQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=635


----------



## Bushmumma

That looks spectacular! What a beautiful place to find peace and clear your head :)... I'm jealous!


----------



## Soanxious

I love cornwall.. they have a boats system ..instead of taxi's on the road you travel by boats around the coast.. for around £18 a day each you can hop on as many as you like that day :D

This time I will cover up.. I wore a maxi dress last time and factor 30 sun cream and still burnt to a crisp.. the sea air.. LOL x


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh sounds delightful, enjoy your boat rides about the place won't ya :)... I wear no sunscreen and takes all day of waterskiing for me to go a little red, next day I'm brown as a berry. 
I have however been sunburnt and it kills!


----------



## Soanxious

I was in agony last yr.. blistered up too.. so wont make same mistake x

your so lucky!! x


----------



## sportysgirl

I live in Cornwall we are on the north coast 10 minutes from the beach! X


----------



## Soanxious

Oh you are so lucky!!!!!


----------



## Tui

I've been to that beach. They are all lovely in Cornwall. Do miss it. Have a great time. Have some clotted cream scones for me.


----------



## Soanxious

Have to skip the clotted cream.... gone off creamy stuff... off cream.
/milk/ice cream/chocolate..

old OH that earlier in asda and he said well a couple of weeks you were desperate for some creamy stuff... hahahaha!

x


----------



## Tui

How about a pasty then?


----------



## Soanxious

im a vegetarian..luckily they do a vegetarian cornish pasty :D its lovely and peppery :D

I had the clotted cream scones last year though :) DELICIOUS! with strawberry jam...mmmm


----------



## Tui

They also do dessert pasties too, apple and blackcurrent etc. Never had one myself.


----------



## Soanxious

oh I will try one and take some photos :D x


----------



## Bushmumma

Mmmmm, sounds pretty tasty there.. I wanna go to :(. 

Well if had sharp pulling digging like pains in my uterus area this morning only lasted about half hour now gone... Feeling very wet down there also.. Cm is still thick and creamy, boobs are sore as heck on sides too!


----------



## jmandrews

Wow I wish that was in the U.S.!!! looks beautiful!


----------



## Kaiecee

The only symptoms I have is super bloated and feel sick but that can be anything including af :(


----------



## Bushmumma

Kaiecee I have headaches, backaches, sharp pulling/tugging pain in my uterus area, trumpeting like a well know band member, feeling exhausted and bloated, sore boobs feeling fuller and tender in under the arms and pelvic pain.. My cm is thick and creamy and I feel wet down there.. And peeling more often. 

I am hoping it's not all in my head lol...


----------



## Bushmumma

Just went to the loo and cm has a light tinge of pink in it again... ??? Is this normal you think? I'm 7/8 dpo leaning more towards 8dpo though..


----------



## Kaiecee

I have been peeing more and I'm not drinking more I know with my last 2 I had some pulling and cramping I have the pulling and I feel really so much fuller as of 1 day ago cervix positioning was high and soft just couldn't feel if it was open or closed but all can be af this get so complicated


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh doesn't it!? Here's to hoping sweetheart!! When's your testing date again?


----------



## Kaiecee

It's says I'm suppose to start in 3 days but but I end up every month starting 2 days before so if I don't have it by my actual due day which is Sunday I'll probably test Monday or Tuesday just so I don't waste my last test


----------



## Kaiecee

Btw when's ur testing date?


----------



## Tui

Bushmamma when did that happen? Did I miss a post somewhere? Congratulations honey, so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Kaiecee said:


> Btw when's ur testing date?

It's the 26th.... I am praying I caught my egg!! I'm having those pains again in my uterus, I hope it's my eggy getting in there and trying to stick, it happened this morning then about 1-2pm and again now and been feeling them for about half hour... Plus I have tinged pinky cm... I hope it's a good sign :)...


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm not sure :/ Tui... If your asking about it saying expecting, I don't know why that changed I didn't change it... Can I change it back? Buuuuttttttt....... It might be a sign that I'm going to get a BFP in a week :)... Gee I'm feel ratshit today, I'm tired but can't sleep and this afternoon I feel kinda ill... I really hope this is it :) 


How are you doing lovely? Have you been well?


----------



## Tui

Thought you were holding out on us ! How strange, maybe it's a sign? 

If you want to change it you go to edit details, it's on a dropdown menu somewhere. 

I'm good thank you. No symptoms at all. Bit jealous of those getting sick in a way. 

Are you waiting to see if AF arrives or will you test in a few days? If you are 8dpo then it could show any day. I got mine at 10dpo but got a squinter earlier.


----------



## Leinzlove

Same here. Squinters early... So exciting Bushmumma this month is the one! :)

Hey TUI: My morning sickness started at 6 weeks and just now started letting up. This bean is STICKING! <3


----------



## Bushmumma

I think I'll wait until af is due, I couldn't handle seeing a line and then have the witch show her ugly face lol.... I'm pretty sure this is it because my sacroulliac pain in front of pelvis is getting worse each day... In these pains are not cramps but really feel like my egg getting comfy for a 9 month ride... And this afternoon I feel so exhausted!! Even lazy!! Not normally like me at all.. 

Huni, you might be a lucky one and just not get noticeable symptoms, apart from a growing belly :)... It's easy to see how a woman could concieve, still have bleeding and not know she was pg hey... I always wondered how on earth you wouldn't know but it is possible..... 

Would you know if you hadn't tested you think?


----------



## Bushmumma

Leinzlove hello darlin!!!!! How are you?? 
Good to hear you little bean is sticky!! Wooohooo!

I hope it is, FXD that's for sure :) lol


----------



## Tui

Bushmumma said:


> I think I'll wait until af is due, I couldn't handle seeing a line and then have the witch show her ugly face lol.... I'm pretty sure this is it because my sacroulliac pain in front of pelvis is getting worse each day... In these pains are not cramps but really feel like my egg getting comfy for a 9 month ride... And this afternoon I feel so exhausted!! Even lazy!! Not normally like me at all..
> 
> Huni, you might be a lucky one and just not get noticeable symptoms, apart from a growing belly :)... It's easy to see how a woman could concieve, still have bleeding and not know she was pg hey... I always wondered how on earth you wouldn't know but it is possible.....
> 
> Would you know if you hadn't tested you think?

Hard to say really, I've had the odd twinge, pull and poke but nothing that gas or bloating wouldn't explain. I hope this little apple seed stays put.


----------



## Tui

I was so hungry after walking the dogs today that I had two cold frankfurters while taking a shower. Does that count as a symptom? I hadn't eaten for six hours though.


----------



## Leinzlove

I would consider no symptoms WONDERFUL! <3 They really don't mean anything.

Thanks BushMumma: I still can't believe this bean is happening to me. I don't blame you on waiting to test. However, even with having 4 early losses, I couldn't wait to test! It was after the BFP that I was scared that the lines would stay faint, or not get darker...

TUI: OH... This APPLESEED is staying put, just going to keep getting bigger until it's the size of a watermelon and you get to meet baby! <3


----------



## Leinzlove

TUI: That would be a symptom! :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Um let's say yes, as you had them while having a shower lol!!! Starving much!!? 

Have a look a my new thread funny things we do while TTC & TWW have your say in there it'll be hilarious!!


----------



## Bushmumma

It's so magical all these little bubbas growing!! 

Oh I want to I thought about getting some tests today!! But thought again and said NO, Lynda!! Haha 
Don't think I'll hold out but I'm really going to try :)..


----------



## Tui

Bushmumma said:


> Um let's say yes, as you had them while having a shower lol!!! Starving much!!?
> 
> Have a look a my new thread funny things we do while TTC & TWW have your say in there it'll be hilarious!!

I don't want to intrude. You can tell them if you like. Guess it would have been funny to visualise. I will try and find it now and have a read.


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes, that's what I was thinking! I would have been funny :)


----------



## jmandrews

Temp dropped again... Come on AF just hurry up already!


----------



## Bushmumma

JM- when is af due?


----------



## Soanxious

Afternoon girlies.... Well BM those are same symptoms I got before I got my bfp!! the pinching stretching flutters creamy cm feeling wet and tired... yay!! x can't wait for you to test!

Leinz so glad your baby is lovely and strong and you don't have symptoms? :)

Tui [email protected] food in the shower!!!! 1st time i've heard of someone eating in the shower lol.

So think back to your 4 weeks pregnancy.. what did you have symptom wise that made you think..yup im pregnant.. apart from the bfp? this is to all ladies x


----------



## Kaiecee

If af doesn't show at all late Friday early Saturday we have a chance since af is always 2 days before it says it's coming so let's keep fx :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious- eating like I need a cafe in my kitchen!! 

Kaiecee- got everything crossed for you, hope af doesn't show!!


----------



## jmandrews

Bushmumma said:


> JM- when is af due?

AF is due today or tomorrow. My temp is down so I assume she is close


----------



## Bushmumma

Hope she comes and goes and you can get back to BD'ing ASAP... :)


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Bush!!! :) me too! I have a good feeling about the next cycle. Just wish it would hurry up and start.


----------



## Bushmumma

It's in the air JM!! You'll get it this time round! I can feel it in my bones :)


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you :) that's so sweet!

Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## Kaiecee

Feeling a little sick :(


----------



## Blondish_keg

FX for all :) I don't want anyone to leave, its a ray of hope !
Soanixious I was kind oblivious. I thought I was just depressed ( sleepy but unable to sleep, achey and hungery all the time). I thought the boobs was just a side effect of all the weight I was gaining.. DOH>>


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Blondish.. all typical signs hahaha!!

Did you or anyone else feel like you had a full heavy uterus? its an odd feeling came on an hour ago x


----------



## Bushmumma

JM- I'm 8-9dpo today!! Woo hoo! Think I'll test 23rd so only 1 week to go!! 
Did the :witch: show?


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Hi all can I join please :witch: is due next fri 23rd been trying to concieve for 21months really hoping this is our month but feeling rather cramps so not very hopeful (hard to be at thus stage I guess) :dust: to all and big :hugs: x x x


----------



## Soanxious

Welcome Bluebear.. cramping isnt always a bad sign.. good luck :dust:


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Soanxious said:


> Welcome Bluebear.. cramping isnt always a bad sign.. good luck :dust:

It does feel like a different Kind of feeling a bit heavy like you were saying! But don't know if I'm just trying to convince myself! 

We're are you in your cycle? x


----------



## Soanxious

I've just started bleeding (mc) in last 30 mins hun x I was 4 weeks 2 days x


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Soanxious said:


> I've just started bleeding (mc) in last 30 mins hun x I was 4 weeks 2 days x

Oh Hunni I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: to you x x


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi Bluebear welcome!!! Hope you find some comfort here with us :) FXD it's not the :witch: :) 

Soanxious huni, darlin are you doin ok? I'm so effin sorry shit :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry Soanxious. :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious I hate the universe for you. Hugs honey!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Soanxious I'm so sorry love. It isnt fair :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Soanxious im so sorry it isn't faire were here if u need :(


----------



## jmandrews

Bushmumma said:


> JM- I'm 8-9dpo today!! Woo hoo! Think I'll test 23rd so only 1 week to go!!
> Did the :witch: show?

Yay can't wait until u POAS!!!

AF is here!!!! Yay!!! Glad I have a normal cycle after MC. Let this be lucky cycle #2 since my loss! :)


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks everyone... OH dont know yet.. he was having a new job interview when I started bleeding.. and he rang me to say he got the job and how relieved he is and happy etc.. it just breaks my heart I have to spoil that today.. so may not tell him today.. 

We are going away for the weekend tomorrow hotel booked etc.. with my son too.. so it's gonna be hard holding all this in.. my son(14) obviously wasnt aware of the pregnancy.. only people online here and my OH..

just feel so lonely right now having to hold it all in x


----------



## jmandrews

Aw maybe you can speak with OH late before u go so he can be there to comfort you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## cutieq

Jm, I'm glad your cycles are back to normal!

Soanxious you know your OH best so do what you feel is best but it may be better to get it out and not hold that in. That way you're able to celebrate the new beginnings and have some support. *mega hug*


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tanya I am so so sorry :hugs: I would tell him. You'll need his support.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks all... dont know what to do yet... will try n hold out for as long as possible .. I really want him to enjoy today.. he has been so worried about job.. it was a temp job he has been doing for 18 months and they were about to lay him off but got funding to employ another but had to advertise it..so they interviewed others too.. so we been uncertain about what was happening.. hes been really stressed all week n worked up about the job...well a month really... so because of that I just want him to enjoy the relief..even if it is for today only.. x


----------



## tillyttc

Hun your not on your own we are all here think everyone will agree! For all the surport you need to vent cry scream or just a general all out rant . Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tilly is right. You've still got us for support :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm glad he got the job. Tell him though, you're in everything together. :hugs: I'm so sorry the both of you have to go through this.


----------



## tillyttc

At the end of the day theres nothing better than your husbands love and support he wouldnt want you to keep it to your self its to important you can be there to support each other take a deep breath and the biggest glass of vino you can find . Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Soanxious I've commented on another thread too but I'm so so sorry Hun. It really isn't fair and you don't deserve this. I do wonder if you have a similar disorder to bb. Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Soanxious I am so sorry wish I could give you a big hug. X x


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, put me back down as a tester, in June. Confirmed MC today, back to ntnp as soon as the bleeding stops x


----------



## sportysgirl

Dan o. So sorry for you. Hope your ok. X


----------



## confuzion

What sad times. I'm so so so so sorry for your losses soanxious and dan-o :hugs:.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Dan-o so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

so sorry for all u ladies and your losses :(


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Dan-o so sorry for your loss big :hugs: x x x


----------



## Soanxious

sorry to hear Dan.. same for me today also.. totally heartbroken..
im gonna take next cycle off to get my antibody and clotting tests done... then try month after..
x


----------



## Leinzlove

Dan-O, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Dan-o and soanxious I am so sorry for your losses. I know what we say can't make anything better, but we are here for support and I will send you all my cyber hugs. *hugs*. Lots of love <3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Bluebearmummy, welcome and I hope you get your shbfp this month.

Jm, sorry that af arrived, but yay on a brand new cycle. :) xx

Soanxious, will you check your progestorone as well just to make sure lp is long enough? I know that leinz struggled like this before sticky and all she needed was b6 and progestorone cream as far as I know. (Sorry for using you leinz lol) xx


----------



## Kyliem87

Soanxious - I am so sorry for your loss <3 sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## Kyliem87

I'm 7/8DPO. Had bloods taken yesterday to confirm O (I won't get the results til probably Tuesday or even Wednesday but I'll be testing Monday/Tuesday at 10DPO. No real symptoms but my boobs are becoming tender already and I have REALLY thick/creamy CM so who knows!

We go on holiday in just under 5 weeks so fingers crossed I'll be almost 8 weeks pregnant by then with a bit of luck! Good luck to all those waiting to O or test 

:flow:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck kylie

I'm cd14 today and 5 days until ov! Been dtd every other day so far!


----------



## sportysgirl

The :witch: has arrived. X


----------



## Kaiecee

So far the witch is away and should have been here yesterday and I'm never this late but I'm still going to hold out till Tuesday wish I had more tests


----------



## Bushmumma

Kaiecee, I caved and tested and I'm 9-11dpo I think.... FMU produced a bfn I was sure I seen something but it's probably in my head! I'll wait now for a few days :) FXD for you I hope you get your BFP darlin!! GL xo


----------



## Kaiecee

I almost felt like caving for tomorrow morning still no af which at this point if she shows up I'll be in such a bad mood plus I had tiny cramps but much less then what I get when af is near so maybe I'll test Monday if nothing happens this weekend


----------



## Bushmumma

FXD for you!!! I hope you get your SHBFP K!! 
I kinda feel a little let down, even though I KNOW it's still early :)


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> FXD for you!!! I hope you get your SHBFP K!!
> I kinda feel a little let down, even though I KNOW it's still early :)

Still early bush. You've got so many good symptoms. Your BFP is coming!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks cutie, I hope so :)... How you holding on? Ready to cave yet?? Your test date was before mine so you might see a BFP!!? 

I was sure I was seeing a faint line but then I am probably seeing things. :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Thanks cutie, I hope so :)... How you holding on? Ready to cave yet?? Your test date was before mine so you might see a BFP!!?
> 
> I was sure I was seeing a faint line but then I am probably seeing things. :haha:

I'm doing ok. Constantly reminding myself that it's too early to feel anything. Probably even too soon for implantation so anything I'm feeling is probably in my head or a post O symptom. My test date is the 23rd and AF is due on the 25th so that's an early test date. 

Post your test. I bet it's faint and you're pysching yourself out!


----------



## Bushmumma

My test date isn't til 26th lol so I'm super early!! 

Here is test FMU this morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep I really can't see anything... Wah wah wah


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Yep I really can't see anything... Wah wah wah

The 26th?! Yep. Still early! We got this!


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep we got this!! Yeah 26th.... Impatient much! 
Last night I was hot and the pressure of laying down was kinda painful on my boobs... I sure hope this is gunna be BFP for us both... 
Thanks cutie feeling better now :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh and my dreams are so real!! The last two nights I can remember almost everything I dreamt about :/ is that a symptom?


----------



## Leinzlove

I see a line Bushmama! Woooo!


----------



## Kaiecee

What's shbfp?


----------



## Bushmumma

You do leinz?? I thought I did but really thought it was in my head! I'll test again in a few days and see what shows :) I'm praying like I've never prayed before lol 

How are you anyway?


----------



## Bushmumma

K- sticky healthy BFP


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't wait for you to test again!

Fine here just horrible headaches.


----------



## Kaiecee

Bushmama
I see a line there and I even tweaked it and I see it still


----------



## Kaiecee

btw where did u get the name bushmumma its cute


----------



## Bushmumma

Oooooo, feeling much more positive with the votes ladies, THANK YOU!! 

K- thank you very much :), we are a country family, horses and dogs and we all love being in the bush :) so it was just that... I'm a bush mumma :) hehe


----------



## Bushmumma

Leinz- my head has been obnoxious of late! Very inconsiderate I must admit... 
Also just quickly, my cm as gotten very thick like lotion.. Is this a good sign?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I'm feeling really good about this being your time! <3


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks huni... I feel it could be! 
So glad you and LO are getting along with no worries... It's wonderful :)..


----------



## Kaiecee

Bushmumma
I'm thinking that's a good sign 

I checked my cervix and still really high I figured it should have dropped by now if af was coming and usually when af will be here I get a dry spell and sorry for tmi but I'm still wet hope that's a good sign


----------



## Bushmumma

I have just downloaded countdowntopregnancy and it says that I'm 9dpo... So if I wait a few days hopefully it's going to show!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Kaiecee said:


> Bushmumma
> I'm thinking that's a good sign
> 
> I checked my cervix and still really high I figured it should have dropped by now if af was coming and usually when af will be here I get a dry spell and sorry for tmi but I'm still wet hope that's a good sign

Sounds great! I had no idea you were back at TTC! :)


----------



## Bushmumma

That's like me, I feel constantly wet! And it's not always like this normally dry up... It's getting so much thicker each day and more of it. Well FXD :) I hope this is your BFP!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Lenizlove 
Thought u saw it on FB :) 

Bushmumma 
When was af suppose to start? Sorry if I already asked 

I'm wondering if testing Monday is too soon


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm not in that group anymore. I've been gone for months now.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ur right because I see u on my FB I just assumed it was the group but I'll keep u updated :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Please do! <3 I will be in here also... I've never left this group.

Can't wait for Monday and for you to :test:!


----------



## Kaiecee

Do u think it's too soon?


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know. When is AF due? O?


----------



## Tui

Think I can see something bushmumma, can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks Tui, I hope so! 

K- af isn't due til 25th that's why I was gonna wait til 26th to test if she didn't show but I'm impatient lol... 
Im at 9dpo so countdowntopregnancy says so it's early for sure :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Here's the test again I'm sure it's there but could it be an evap line?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Leinzlove

OH ITS THERE! You are PREGNANT! <3


----------



## Kaiecee

Lenizlove 
I'm due tomorrow but I always start my period 2 days before it's predicted which is never late so I should have started af Friday still nothing and no big af cramping just a little the other day but nothing since and we dtd and still nothing


----------



## Leinzlove

Eeeeek! Kaiecee, then I don't know how you aren't testing now... So exciting! :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh good lord K.... Test already!!! Lol no pressure no pressure.... :haha: 

Leinz is right how could you resist?! 
I am going to test again maybe tomorrow now I can't hold out even for 2 days!! Hopeless I tell ya lol 

Are you sure it's not an evap line leinz?


----------



## Tui

Bushmumma said:


> Here's the test again I'm sure it's there but could it be an evap line?

Looks like a line to me. Mine were faint at 9 and 10dpo. Fingers crossed for you. When will you test again?


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks I thought I should wait till Tuesday but I think I'll test Monday


----------



## Kaiecee

Looks like a line to me :) 

I only have 1 test and if for some reason it's a bfn I can only test on Thursday or Friday when I go shopping to get another


----------



## Tui

Here is the invert xxx
 



Attached Files:







1400389079615.jpg
File size: 151.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui- this morning I was waiting for a few days now I can't even hold out 2!! I'll test again in morning maybe try SMU instead if FMU what you all think??

K- ok I can't wait for MONDAY!! FXD darlin!! 

Leinz- I scared to be excited yet... If that really is a true line...


----------



## Kaiecee

I've done a lot of tests and that looks like a real line to me


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't see it on the first picture but I do on the second. FX!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks Tui- I'm a little nervous.... I don't know to trust it or not lol sound like a crazy person..... I know :haha:


----------



## Bushmumma

Hey brunette!!! How are you?? How's everything going??
Oh I'm nervous, infact shirting myself.. Think I'll wait before I believe it maybe next 20 tests lol...


----------



## Tui

When I did my FRER at 11dpo it was third morning urine ! Those tests are damm good. If you are getting a faint line now, then I don't think it matters when you do it, just make sure its concentrated. So excited for you. Would like a bump buddy lol.


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes please, thank you and ta! That would be great :)... Feeling frightened... Incase it's not real... Or it goes away.. Wow emotions running hi right now..


----------



## Tui

I was getting faint lines on IC at 9dpo and 10dpo, but I refused to believe it till I saw it on a FRER ! That's when I gave the test to DH. He kept looking at me then the test, then me again, lol. Don't think he believes it even now. Don't think I will till I either get MS or see it at my 12 weeks scan.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hmmm.. I understood how you felt but was being encouraging and supportive... I won't show DH til I get a nice dark line, if it evens happens.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bushmumma said:


> Hey brunette!!! How are you?? How's everything going??
> Oh I'm nervous, infact shirting myself.. Think I'll wait before I believe it maybe next 20 tests lol...

I'm not feeling very pregnant which is nerve wracking but trying to stay positive. Maybe it's my turn for an easy pregnancy after everything we've been through? I'm injecting daily with Clexane so I'm black and blue but it doesn't really hurt and it will all be worth it to hold our rainbow baby!

When will you test again?


----------



## Bushmumma

I hope everything continues to go as is with no more problems for you... You would after all deserve a symptom free pregnancy darlin... 
I'll test again in the morning I can't help my self... I probably should wait but know I won't!!! I hope it's darker even just by a little bit... :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Sportysgirl I am sorry that af arrived for you xxx

Bushmumma that looks like a line and I can't wait for the next test. :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks angel!! I'm hoping it's a true BFP!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bushmamma: That is a real line. Exactly what early testing looks like. It will definitely be darker in no time. <3

Sportygirl: Sorry AF showed her face. I'm hoping this brand new cycle brings you your rainbow!

Brunette: I know its hard, but this bean is sticking! Woooooo!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks leinz... I'm looking forward to testing again... Will tomorrow morning be silly, should I wait til Tuesday?


----------



## Leinzlove

However long can you wait... I took one everyday.
 



Attached Files:







10001587_10203147208382574_308170958_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## brunettebimbo

I took 2 a day from 9DPO until the day AF was due :rofl:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/4BBA347E-3BA8-499B-9BC3-E32E07DC3FE4_zpswiahr4rt.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

BrunetteBimbo: That baby is STICKY! <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

I really really hope so! I'd inject myself a million times a day if it means this baby is going to be ok!


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok girls I shall take another tomorrow, I just don't think I can wait 2 days brunette that's epic!! If I had that many I would most likely do one in morning and one a night.. Could work our being exspensive though haha 

Thanks ladies :) I appreciate your support!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: mine were freebies!


----------



## Bushmumma

Well that makes sense :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I had cheapies, massive stash... But the cheapies made me think they weren't getting darker and got to be worrisome to me. I also did digi's, dollar store tests... It was to much, but I couldn't help my POAS urge.

I have lots of test pics. :rofl:

Brunette: Will you be able to get blood tests? Early ultrasound? The wait is so hard. I got scared at 5+3 when the digi still read 2-3. But I managed to wait until 8+6 for an ultrasound. My Dr. wasn't very pleasant although I had repeated pregnancy loss.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I am being consultant lead so I will have more scans, regular blood tests, appointments etc. I have my first scan on the 27th May.


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm going to town tomorrow and I'm going to buy more (hangs head) I wanna make sure I keep track of this and watch as the lines get darker and darker I'll be able to do them past af due that will help my nerves I think.. Last time baby stopped growing at 5w6 days and I didn't find out until my 9 week scan then I lost bub naturally... 
This is how I found all you lovely ladies and found refuge here with others that understood... You have all been extremely amazingly supportive and helpful xo I love you a for that xo 

Yeah so anyway I'll get more and POAS everyday!! And post everyday :) you'll be sick of seeing them :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Here's the test again I'm sure it's there but could it be an evap line?

Yay Bushmumma, definitely a line. Send me some baby dust!


----------



## Kaiecee

So still no af this morning so that's a good sign and a little sick so I'll probably test tomorrow 

Can't wait to see more tests I wish I had more I would have tested today and everyday till I either got a bfp or af


----------



## Bushmumma

Cutie- I'm a POAS addict in the makings here lol... Baby dust comin your way!!! See what tomorrow brings I guess :) how you getting along ready to test yet??? Huh huh huh??? :haha: 

K- so excited! Cant wait for you to test :)...


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:
 

> Cutie- I'm a POAS addict in the makings here lol... Baby dust comin your way!!! See what tomorrow brings I guess :) how you getting along ready to test yet??? Huh huh huh??? :haha:
> 
> K- so excited! Cant wait for you to test :)...

Lol no judgement. Glad you got lines!! I'm ready to test definitely - if nothing else, out of pure boredom. Friday will be before I know it though!


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep it sure will come on Friday!!! I'm sceptical of that test... As the line is so faint I just dunno... Thanks though I thought I seen it but wasn't sure so thought I'd better get some opinions from others.. 

It's really still quite early, I shouldn't even be testing yet! But you know bugger it :haha: just pray that the line gets darker and af stays away.., 

So looking forward to when you test!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for everyone to get there bfp :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Oooooooo.... I know :)


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry I wasn't able to check in with everyone yesterday. We had a neighborhood yard sale. I was exhausted! Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. Can't wait for more BFPs to come!


----------



## mommyof2peas

CD 11, Things are starting to happen. I'm much more laid back this month I think. If I get pregnant YAY, If not I'll just set up the ear surgery I need. So either way I'm getting something I need :D I hate the waiting part though, waiting for AF, waiting to O, Waiting to test LOL Seems like a lot of hurry up and wait.


----------



## confuzion

Haha mommyof2, I totally agree! TTC is a series of waiting. Pregnancy is even more waiting! :dohh:. Really teaches you some patience though. Or wears it down :haha:.


----------



## jmandrews

Lol I have zero patience when it comes to TTC! Once I'm pregnant I am a little better. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

For me it's gutting everytime there is a bfn but a lot of waiting then more waiting once ur pregnant just to get that first ultrasound and then a lot of worry to make sure everything is going on for the next 9 months that when they are born I'm so relived


----------



## Bushmumma

Waiting in General is a pain, having to wait for something as life changing as TTC, the journey, 1 cycle, 2 cycles, 40 cycles... Whilst doing EVERYTHING that's is required to help make a smooth optimal meeting between the waiting egg and swimming sperm.. What's worse is we wait all year for a birthday, for Christmas we know there a limit on the waiting the times comes you've waited you get your reward. TTC- each TWW is like that waiting period and you hope that you timed it all correctly or you know you've done this cycle perfectly! And still there's no present at the end, you waited, you tested and we go back to doing it all again! 

So as we wait for god to allow us to be mummy's either for the first time or again, just remember we are all in the same waiting line as you! :)


----------



## Soanxious

looks like a bfp BM YAY! xxx


----------



## Tui

Bushmumma where is the test?


----------



## Kaiecee

thought af was coming tonight just a bad feeling but its still not here and been very nauseaous
let keep fingers crossed :)


----------



## jmandrews

Fingers firmly crossed!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Sorry it's taken all day ladies, I have been busy today in town... 
I took a test this morning and seen nothing :cry: 
Here it is for your squinting pleasure...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Kaiecee

i always seem to see something in thouses tests maybe i have lines in my eyes lol
im still hopeful for u


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Sorry it's taken all day ladies, I have been busy today in town...
> I took a test this morning and seen nothing :cry:
> Here it is for your squinting pleasure...

I'm not a good squinter but I feel like I see something. Was your last test in the morning?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't see anything on that one. FX for you though!


----------



## Bushmumma

It was FMU, I want there to be a line but I just can't see one I thought maybe but just not sure... I felt sick today like vomit sick and still hoping, I'm at 10dpo today really hoping something shows up soon.. DH thinks we are regardless of lines showing yet or not :)... Maybe he is saying it to keep me calm lol


----------



## Kaiecee

dh says the same about me so i hope they are both right


----------



## brunettebimbo

I found SMU was darker for me :) 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bushmumma

I was thinking that after I tested this morning brunette, that it would really just be the same urine as the previous day just more of it.. But if I had of waited and done SMU I MAY have seen something.. Just maybe.. I feel like I am it's just not showing yet well no really well if at all... 

I did a re read and they say that it 62% so it's much lower for a positive result by doing the test 6 days early so I'm 7 days off the 99.9% testing range... As they suggest the test being done at least the day of missed period or the day after missed period... I may be grasping here at nothing but it just could be too early:)


----------



## Kaiecee

i try to never test before a missed af


----------



## brunettebimbo

It definitely could. 
This is my only pregnancy that I've found out so early. 
With Tristan I was 2 weeks late although I wasn't charting so could have ovulated late and with my 3 losses I didn't get even a slight hint of a line until 11/12DPO.


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep... Agreeing that it's too early... Buuut, I'm still going to test every day :) I have a total of 11 tests and I think I'll do one with SMU everyday... Surely something if it's there will show soon :) still hopeful


----------



## Bushmumma

K-- your willpower is great!! I am no good at waiting and probably sending myself silly but oh well :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had another look and I think I may see something but it might be an indent. FX!


----------



## Tui

Thanks bushmumma (for indulging me), hope you get a better line tomorrow x

Fingers crossed Kaiecee.


----------



## Kaiecee

i think it helps that i only have 1 test and only go out 1-2 times a month to walmart so i cant get one whenever i want


----------



## Bushmumma

I live an hour outta town on a farm and just stocked up today lol... Never once before have I bought so many tests!! Only ever a twin pack lol.. 
Now I have 11 of them ohhhh that's sad so sad haha 

Tui- no worries :)


----------



## Tui

Had a second "interview" for the job I would like today. Just a couple of hours going through how they do things. They seem nice so hopefully they liked me too. They will let me know by the end of the week. Jeesh how long does it take to pick someone ! Think they like torturing people. Feel a bit guilty about the whole "I'll be leaving you in 7 months" thing, but it's too early to tell them and I need the job. Baby stuff is expensive! Anyone else started a new job whilst pregnant?


----------



## Bushmumma

Not me sorry, I'm no help to you about the situation at all. Although I fully understand where your coming from, baby stuff is expensive and continues to get more so.... I was I had of known that I was going to want another baby after 9 yrs of my last, I would have kept most things... But I didn't :-/ 

Well I hope they call you in and tell you that you got it!! Best of luck :)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Tui- I start my new job today & I didn't tell them I am expecting, I feel bad for not telling them but I don't have my first scan till the 27th and won't feel comfortable with them knowing until I'm 12-14 weeks. Good luck I hope you get the job.

Still stalking the thread, keeping my fX and sending lots of :dust: to all those still waiting. Looking forward to seeing you all get SHBFP's!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks mama :) I'm crossing everything to get mine nice and strong :) 

Congrats on the job btw!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations on the interview tui and congratulations on the new job mama. 

Bushmumma, I hope you will get a dark shbfp soon :)

I have my ups and downs on ttc and everytime I think to take a break from bnb something happen on here and I can't leave you ladies. The last was soanxious and dan-o's sad news :(

Well, after talking to a few ladies I think I am struggling with cysts or something and even considering pcos. I am not diagnosed with it and have to wait until 17 June for my gynae appointment, but in the meantime I took matters in my own hand and started taking Inofolic as from today on. It only provide benefits and no side-effects from what I could find. Hopefully it's the key to success.


----------



## Kaiecee

Bfn I think I didn't sleep enough before I took it with first morning urine and my test was going to exp soon 

Maybe af will show maybe I'll buy a new test Thursday I doesn't make sense to me with all the symptoms I have


----------



## Bushmumma

K- I know the feeling... I'm lost, I was sure now I'm not. I know it's early days but I thought I'd see something already.. Anyway I'll continue testing because you just never know.. 
I hope you get yours and you'll be over the moon :) FXD huni


----------



## Kaiecee

To me it makes no sense maybe I didn't let fmu accumulated long enought either way I'll test Friday dh still thinks I am still no af and I'm now considered late it's just very aggravating


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It could be that you ladies ov'd later and maybe just too early to test?


----------



## Kaiecee

I
Just hate that I tested and I knew it wasn't fmu and now I have no more tests


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Tui you're in here.. when you left the other page I thought something was wrong ..glad you're ok :) My daughter had to leave her security job(she is a 6ft3 bouncer lol) and go work in a call centre when she found out she was pregnant and she didnt tell them till she was 5 months gone and told them it was a surprise... they were great and she got maternity leave lol x


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks.... Either way I'll be ok just silly for testing so early :dohh:


----------



## Soanxious

you're not silly.. we are all poas addicts here x


----------



## Bushmumma

POAS addict, I've become one! It's a priceless feeling, having the urge to POAS even when you know deep down you shouldn't... It's like a little devil sitting on your shoulder saying ' do it, do it, you know you want tooooo'. 

Nasty little fella :rofl:


----------



## Soanxious

I know.. he's evil and expensive x


----------



## Kaiecee

I wish I could get to a store for another test


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you for the post on the 1st page Angel.. so lovely xxx :cry: x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Found a person on Ebay selling 100 IC for $8 bucks lol I couldnt say no LOL Ill be a peeing machine lol


----------



## jmandrews

Bushmumma said:


> It was FMU, I want there to be a line but I just can't see one I thought maybe but just not sure... I felt sick today like vomit sick and still hoping, I'm at 10dpo today really hoping something shows up soon.. DH thinks we are regardless of lines showing yet or not :)... Maybe he is saying it to keep me calm lol

I don't see anything but it's still early! Don't give up yet! :)


----------



## Soanxious

BM had u done another test today?


----------



## britt24

hi please can I join and be added to the june testing! I had a d&C after a mmc 4 weeks ago as of Friday but we have been ttc since the 2 week clear so I will be testing on the 1st june if AF doesn't show 
Thank you 
x


----------



## Soanxious

Welcome Britt sorry for your mmc... :hugs:

Im currently still having a mc :( x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome Britt :) I am sorry for your loss and hope you will be lucky to get a shbfp soon :)

Soanxious, it's hard to see my friends suffering from a loss and I want to acknowledge your Angels in some way. May the list stop right there and the shbfp list grow with good results in the end.<3


----------



## britt24

thank you and I am so sorry your currently going through a MC, it is an awful and heart breaking experience. I really hope it eases for you soon and you can get back on track :hugs: xx


----------



## Soanxious

It's a lovely thought and much appreciated thank you Angel xx

Thank you britt x


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious- Hmmm.... Test.... What test? 

Maybe :rofl: it's not my fault!! I swear! Honest :haha:

Brit- welcome!! Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: praying you get a BFP ASAP!


----------



## Kaiecee

So just wanted to update there is a faint line and I'll retest Friday just to make sure


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Great news K! :) can't wait to see the darker line.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks


----------



## brunettebimbo

How are you all waiting so long to retest!?!? :rofl:


----------



## mommyof2peas

How are you not posting for us to see?! LOL


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll post when I'm on my computer but I do have it on FB on our site


----------



## brunettebimbo

What site?


----------



## Kaiecee

I have a FB group from when I was pregnant


----------



## jmandrews

Can you not post from your phone on here? All u do is go advance and click the paper clip. It will pull up a new window where you upload pic. Then go back to this page and hit submit. :)


----------



## Tibbymomma

Hello everyone - I'd like to be added to July testing :) Thank you!


----------



## Soanxious

Welcome Tibby.. FX :)


----------



## Tui

Soanxious said:


> Oh Tui you're in here.. when you left the other page I thought something was wrong ..glad you're ok :) My daughter had to leave her security job(she is a 6ft3 bouncer lol) and go work in a call centre when she found out she was pregnant and she didnt tell them till she was 5 months gone and told them it was a surprise... they were great and she got maternity leave lol x

You have to work 6 months here to get maternity leave, so hopefully I can get a job in time. They don't have to hold my job open until I've been there 12 months though. Paid leave is 14 weeks here. Its not a lot of money but it will pay for nappies at least :haha:

How many weeks paid leave do you guys get? Just interested in the difference.


----------



## Kaiecee

in canada u can get maternity leave as early as 3 months pregnant and your off till ur baby is 11 months :)

jmandrews i had no idea ill try that once my phone is charged :)


----------



## Bushmumma

K!!!! That's fantastic news!! Hurry up and post a picture!! I wanna see :) 

Tibby- welcome!! Hope you get your BFP.. FXD xo


Alrighty then a small wee update! So I flushed FMU and will hold for as long as possible and test with SMU. My app Ovia is saying that give myself another few days before even thinking about testing. It's does NOT understand the urge I feel to POAS!! :rofl: feelin ok today and cm is still thick and creamy... 
I'll let ya know and if there's anything I'll post ok... Or maybe just post anyway :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope it works 
The pic is sideways the other line is near the tear on the left
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bushmumma

It worked I think I see something there!!! Wooooooo hooooo!! And what dpo are you K?


----------



## Kaiecee

if im still on my 24 day cycle im 21 day late for af but if it went back to my 28 day cycle which i doubt then im due the 22nd but since im feeling tired and sick already im thinking more 1 day late just sucks that i didnt use fmu


----------



## Kaiecee

so hard to see it on a pic cant wait till thursday/friday


----------



## Bushmumma

Ah well sure there's something there... :)..
When you getting more again?


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh I see now scrap that last one :haha: 

My lower back is aching something chronic! On the left towards the center.. I am really hoping I got this!


----------



## Kaiecee

friday can come fast enought for me to retest


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm excited for you K!! I'm just going to be a testing machine!! Should wait but I can't hold out! The urge is much to great, I'll just hold for as long as I can and use smu..


----------



## Bushmumma

Screwed myself big time! The tests I got yesterday are recomended for use on day if af or after they are fr but the strip ones you pee in a cup.. Not the frer :( so not cool.. Nothing is going to show if the threshold is too high.. Feeling pretty bummed out now..


----------



## Tui

I looked up that brand on countdown to pregnancy and at 10dpo 67% still got a positive. Might be worth trying one?


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok thanks Tui, I'll still test daily then :) that's eases my stupid feeling.. 
I'll let ya know what goes on :).. 
How you doin?


----------



## Tui

I'm good thanks. Woke up really cheerful today for some reason. 

Still waiting to hear about the job, but could be days yet.

Don't worry if nothing comes up on your test for a day or two. What dpo are you anyway?


----------



## Bushmumma

That's great you woke up happy who cares for the reason, it's nice to feel happy :).. 

Yep nothing showed and I'm 11doo today I think :/


----------



## Tui

Bummer. Guess its just too early for those ones. My hcg was 66 at 12dpo and 222 at 15 dpo. I think the ones you have are 100 in sensitivity. Not 100% sure as can't find much info.


----------



## Tui

Wish I could send you some of my IC's. If it doesn't turn out to be your month I will post you them. But I'm sure it is, I definitely saw a line on that FRER.


----------



## Kaiecee

I would love an endless supply of test that would be great :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui- I wish I hadn't wasted those a frer's.. They really are much better.. More sensitive... 
In holding on and taking notice of a lot of things, but most of all what's keeping me thinking yes is these things:
- sore boobs, feeling heavy and itching..
- strange feelings in my lower belly.. Light cramps quick stabbing pains (they stopped 2-3 days ago)
- my lower back is very sore/ crampy like I need to keep stretching. Has been for last 2-3 days.
- I feel like I have a cold, nose goes from running to stuffy and been like this for 4 days..
- can't not sleep well. 
That's it... Yesterday I felt the most sick, once I eat it goes for about half hour then returns like an empty feeling..


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had that weird feeling. Kinda like pin pricks low down?


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel very bloated 
always cold for some reason 
Cramps on and off much less than af
Sick and nauseous 
Can't sleep well
Tired 
Some smells turning me off 
I think that's it for now :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Boobs are heavy just not sore mine only get sore later on


----------



## Bushmumma

Yeah brunette, those stabbing pains happened and that day I had pink tinged cm.. 
Tui- if I don't get a BFP I would be so grateful of your IC's that is very lovely of you :). Thank you so much xo


----------



## Bushmumma

K- you've got this one it's gunna be your BFP! No doubt about it :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

All this testing is exciting ladies! So I can't believe it but I think I've ovulated early!!! I'm so annoyed as wanted to do smep and we've only dtd every other day. My opks were very faint and I had a high post ov temp this morning but haven't bothered temping the rest of the cycle! I though being relaxed would be good and I've flipping missed it!!!!! Gutted.


----------



## brunettebimbo

If you've still DTD you should be fine! Keep going until you get confirmed O! DTD today aswell.


----------



## Bushmumma

If you've O'd early but been dtd every other day that would still cover your basis to put it broadly of course.. I understand it's not smep although you still may not be out mrs W. And you never know relaxed may have got you there.. I would surely be a super surprise if it turns out great! 
If not I retract all I've said and I'm sorry you feel like you have missed your window :(


----------



## Tui

I had lower back pain and restless nights too. Didn't think much of it at the time as I had been gardening then, and I don't always sleep well. I still have odd sensations "down there" from time to time. Been a bit more noticeable today. I even went to the loo and checked earlier, as I felt like AF was coming. Sure I am only noticing these little things as I'm desperate to feel pregnant, lol.


----------



## Bushmumma

I found this 
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* : 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340...
That's means I have a bit more of a wait than I thought maybe, that's if they are 100ml/u


----------



## Bushmumma

Ah, it'll hit you soon I think... And then you may look back and think ooooo it was nice not feeling like this :)..


----------



## Tui

Thats a huge range for 4 weeks. Everyone is so different. I reckon you should see something in a day or two.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

MrsW every other day is still good and I know of one lady on here that got a surprise from 1 time after years of trying. So hang in there and keep bding for just in case.


----------



## Tui

When did you start feeling sick with your two?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome Tibbymomma :)


----------



## Bushmumma

I noticed my period was late at the normal time af was due but thought nothing of it... It was 30days ( 10th feb) since the start of my last period.. DH said he had thought I was pregnant for about a week before hand.. The next day we went to twin and I picked up a clear blue test, it was positive.. 
So I didn't test early.... But that does show me that my cycle was as I thought, regular with a 28-29 day cycle.. 
So if that helps anyone to help me please share your opinions with me.. I need them :).


----------



## Tui

Sorry tibbymomma, didn't mean to ignore you. Hi and welcome. Tell us a bit about yourself, or just jump in anywhere.

I've been a bit chatty lately, sorry, didn't mean to turn this thread into the "Tui show".

Please feel free to tell me to get back in my box :haha:


----------



## Bushmumma

With my first boy I didn't feel sick... 
With DS 2 I didn't feel sick either.. 
With DD my sense of smell was what ruined me.. I could smell everything!! And that's what made me feel sick. This is similar to that where as I have that empty feeling when I smell something...


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui :haha: 

I like chatty :) that's me!


----------



## Tui

Bushmumma said:


> With my first boy I didn't feel sick...
> With DS 2 I didn't feel sick either..
> With DD my sense of smell was what ruined me.. I could smell everything!! And that's what made me feel sick. This is similar to that where as I have that empty feeling when I smell something...

Sorry, misread your signature then. Three already and trying for number four. That's just greedy :haha: 

Good to know that thanks. I still worry a bit that no sickness means something is wrong. Silly but there are some stats about MS and MC.


----------



## Bushmumma

It's ok I understand that totally! 
Haha greedy :) my baby is 8 years old wasn't having anymore 2 boys and a princess :)... Well now going against everything I said at 23, DH and I would like our own.. As we are greedy my three and DH has two to his previous marriage.. 
We did fall pregnant last year but had to terminate due to medical reasons. 
Then the loss and now TTC our own little bundle of love :)..


----------



## Tui

Sorry to hear that. I'm certain this little bean you're cooking now will be super healthy and stay put for 9 months. 

I've just had a look at the online paper for the town we used to live in, in the UK. Multiple stabbings and a grenade in a shed. That was just yesterday. Don't miss that place.


----------



## Bushmumma

Whoa! That's epic!! Thank goodness you left there! 

I am hoping so :) it would be very magical if this is my month xo 
We would be so close! Oh and mine like to meet the family earlier than EDD so it could be very close!


----------



## britt24

good luck on testing everyone!! its so exciting seeing these faint lines get darker!! xx


----------



## Bushmumma

I am awaiting a visable faint line not a v v faint line lol.. I can't wait, feeling really upset tonight about the thought of missing out this month :cry:


----------



## britt24

Bushmumma said:


> I am awaiting a visable faint line not a v v faint line lol.. I can't wait, feeling really upset tonight about the thought of missing out this month :cry:


I know its horrible thinking another month, with my first boy it took me four months to get pregnant and it seemed ages even though I know its not and some people are trying for much longer, but each month that AF showed I was like its ages until I can test again so I know how you are feeling but you aren't out as of yet its still looking very good for you keep faith :dust: xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks so much Brit, what your saying is true. I know this.. 
I'm feeling uncontrollably emotional right now..


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies. I'm not sure how I can confirm ov now bb, I only temped as a one off this morning! I guess if my temp stays high I know I did ov early. We've dtd every other day which is how I concieved my last 2 pregnancies so should be covered but I wanted to do more this month :-(


----------



## Mrs W 11

I also won't know how long my lp is as I've no idea when I oved.


----------



## britt24

:wacko:

right I am a little confused! I had my d&c 4 weeks as of this coming Friday, 

this morning I did a preg test on the cheapo strips and a ovulation test, the ovulation test was positive and on the preg test there is a super faint line but defo there 

we have been ttc since 10th may so surely too early for a pos preg test unless I ovulated straight away?? or could it still be left over from the pregnancy that I mc x


----------



## Kaiecee

I have the worst sickness with all my kids which were boys I was told when u have ms it's due to hormones which means a sticky bean good luck to everyone


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Britt I think it could be left over still. Did you go for bloodwork to track how levels are going down?


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks K :) right back at ya huni


----------



## britt24

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Britt I think it could be left over still. Did you go for bloodwork to track how levels are going down?

no they said there wouldn't be a follow up unless my bleeding went over 2 weeks or if I had pain, they said to take it that if no more bleeding and no pain everything is fine and will be back to normal after 2 weeks, but here I am 3 and half weeks on and getting a faint pos


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I still got a faint bfp 3 weeks after d&c in December and spotted for the most of 42 days :( I hope your body will be better soon hun. I also had 2 surges up to ov, but never actually ovulated and my first period was light. Only the second one was heavy and felt like a good clean out.


----------



## britt24

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I still got a faint bfp after d&c in December and spotted for the most of 42 days :( I hope your body will be better soon hun. I also had 2 surges up to ov, but never actually ovulated and my first period was light. Only the second one was heavy and felt like a good clean out.


thank you, im not looking into it too much im just gonna carry on this month like we have been ttc and then on 1st june do a digital test to see and go from there. I guess I kinda hope deep down its start of something even though I know its prob end of last one. I think we just cling on to everything don't we x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I hope it's a new one for you. Yes, we do cling to almost everything. Xx


----------



## britt24

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I hope it's a new one for you. Yes, we do cling to almost everything. Xx


it kinda seem to late to be last but too early to be new. we will see what june brings! 

the nice thing on here everyone knows exactly what we are all going through, I came on here with my first pregnancy when ttc and its fab, everyone is so nice and supports you all the way through x


----------



## katestar53

Ladies, would love to join this thread.... After three losses since Christmas I am super determined to get a sticky BFP if it's the last thing I do! It's been a pretty shitty year for me so far so things can only get better right?!? I'm really struggling at the moment as all my friend seem to be pregnant. I don't begrudge them whatsoever but surely it's gotta be my turn soon! One of my mummy friends who I met on the post-natal ward (our boys are born on the same day) is currently 24 weeks pregnant. We decided to try & get pregnant at the same time. We did but I loss the baby at 7 weeks :( So whilst she is off shopping for double prams ( I am obsessed with double prams btw!), I'm instead having tests done for recurrent miscarrage :(

I'm sure it will happen but if better happen soon before I end up crazy! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Kate, sorry to hear about your mc.. I too have had a healthy precnancy previously (3 to be exact) but I have lost 5 since Oct last yr. Because I am 41 my consultant does not seem to be great at testing me.. she has said that I can be tested for antibodies/clotting but I have to wait around 6 weeks after pregnancy for that and since she said that I got pregnant both cycles..so now having to make decision to NOT ttc this cycle.. which is killing me as I have just had a mc (still losing) and I can see my Ov week next week on my Fertility friend chart.. I dont want to waste the egg... Have they told you about a waiting time after a mc for when you get tested? x


----------



## Bushmumma

Kate- welcome! Sorry for your losses :hugs: 
You have joined the right group, crazy, fun, strong, amazing and supportive! 
You would surly be deserving of your take home baby very soon sticky :dust: to you darlin... 
Btw I had a huge obsession with prams in general with my three babies... At one stage I had a garage/yard sale just for prams, not joking I owned 13 of them I actually had some strange attachment to them :haha: they where beautiful!! And god dammed pricey too! :rofl: at self for making this public knowledge :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Ladies. I'm sorry for your losses and hope you find your rainbow super fast. 

I'm currently pregnant after 4 early losses in 6 months... There is lots of hope. I used progesterone cream over the counter and B6. My Dr. said he'd send me to a fertility specialist if I had another loss. But really 1 loss is to many.

Kaicee: Eeeek! Can't wait for you to retest! :)

BM: I thought for sure this was the month... Show me your test. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

A little worried now dtd last night now I have pink spotting I hope it stops :(


----------



## katestar53

Thanks for the welcome ladies :) 

So sorry about your recent mc soanxious :( I had my bloods taken about 6 weeks ago & it was only a few days after my chemical but the doctor didn't say anything about having to wait. It's standard nhs testing that I'm having but not entirely sure what they test for? I totally understand about having to take a break for a cycle... I did it this last cycle as I had two back to back chemicals so decided to give my body a break. Was weird knowing I was OV but not bonking away like we usually do! I'm on a fresh cycle now, CD7 so hoping the eggy makes an appearance soon! 

Thanks for the lovely welcome Bushmumma! That's so funny about the prams! I would have 13 if my hubby let me.... You can always find me in a John Lewis on a Saturday swooning over them. Really hope to get preggers do I can get my double pram, lol! 

Leinzlove - Congrats on your pregnancy! You must be super relieved to be over the 12 week milestone :) Are you finding out the flavour? How does progesterone cream work? I take Pregnacare Conception vitamins, I think they contain B6. What does it do? Xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome Kate! :)

I am very sorry for your loss and hope we will all be blessed with our rainbows soon. 

I am so obsessed with strollers and prams, it's crazy! My hubby actually tries to avoid going to a baby store these days, because I am always in the stroller isle. Haha


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome katestar, sorry to hear about your losses. There is only a low amount of b6 in pregnacare conception but unless you have a lutual phase issue that's all you should need I think. You can get stronger b vit complexes in holland and Barrett. Those and the progesterone cream are good for increasing and maintaining progesterone so increasing the length of the lutual phase.

I have a drs appointment tomorrow and I am going to ask for testing too. In the uk it's usually after 3 recurrent mc, after 6 months ttc over 35 or a year under 35. I've had 1 mc and I'm only 33 (34 soon) and ttc 5 months but I only have one ovary and my cycles are not improving. I was told it should take 3 cycles after my 12 week loss to return to normal but that hasn't been the case. I have a short lp and this month I have randomly ovulated early I think?!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

MrsW I am am glad you are getting it checked out. It does sound like progestorone problem to me. I hope the doctor will help you and that it will get sorted soon. So me, you and soanxious will be going to doctors within the next month.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I just hope they run tests for us all. I'm worried my dr will tell me to give it more time. X


----------



## Kaiecee

It's a little more red I'm sure I'm out :(


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh no, I am so sorry kaiecee :( I hope we will be lucky in June xxx

MrsW I hope they will do some tests on us. <3


----------



## Kaiecee

but its still not dripping on the pad just when i wipe


----------



## katestar53

Kaiecee, so sorry about the bleeding :( How far along are you? I bled loads with my little boy, from about 6-11 weeks & all was fine x

Mrs W, I really hope the doctor will run some tests. Just explain how frustrated you are & I'm sure they will refer you. I'm kinda hoping they find something wrong that they can fix then at least I have a reason for all this heartache. Could I still have a progesterone problem with a normal LP? Mines around 13/14 days. The nhs doctor at the recurrent miscarriage clinic said they don't test progesterone as they don't think it can cause a miscarriage. Anybody think differently to this? 

Anyone take baby aspirin? I've self prescribed 75mg per day as hear it can do wonders when ttc.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I take it but I have antiphospholipid syndrome. I've heard from a few people that you shouldn't take it if you don't have a blood clotting disorder but I'm not sure.


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome Kate! So sorry for your losses. I hope they sort out the problem soon. You are right thing can only go up from here :) keeping my FX'd this it the cycle you get your rainbow! I know how you feel my cousin is due sept 28( 4 days before I was due) it makes me miss my oct baby so much. I would be fining out the gender. :( 

I'm on cd 5 so our cycles are close!!! Hope we are on our way to Feb babies! :)


----------



## Soanxious

Yes a few of us off to the docs... I have a list of things I want to mention to my gp.. just hope she listens to me.

Kaiecee hope the bleeding stops. x


----------



## katestar53

Thanks mjandrews! Sorry for your loss, really hope we get our rainbow babies soon! 

I might stop taking baby aspirin then, I don't want to create more problem if I don't really need it x


----------



## katestar53

Can any POAS addicts recommend the best IC? I'm going to treat myself to batch this cycle as fed up of spending most of my salary on FRERs x


----------



## Soanxious

Just take a look on amazon for the best feedback? I prefer the wide blue ones.. I don't like the skinny or green ones.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I used these https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370143667648


----------



## Kaiecee

kate
thats for the reassurence

thats all u ladies for the support


----------



## Mrs W 11

I use one step ic from amazon and they are good. Very similar to bbs link and what soanxious described. 

Kate I wouldn't take anything until the dr tells you too, just incase it's hindering rather than helping. Have you an appointment booked? 

X


----------



## Tui

Bushmumma said:


> Thanks so much Brit, what your saying is true. I know this..
> I'm feeling uncontrollably emotional right now..

Sounds to me like pregnancy hormones. Fingers crossed.


----------



## katestar53

Mrs W 11 said:


> I use one step ic from amazon and they are good. Very similar to bbs link and what soanxious described.
> 
> Kate I wouldn't take anything until the dr tells you too, just incase it's hindering rather than helping. Have you an appointment booked?
> 
> X

I had an appointment at the miscarriage clinic in April. They took bloods & booked me for a pelvic scan on the 29th May to check my ovaries & uterus. They said I will have a follow up appointment in July! Blooming ages away :( I'll stop taking the baby aspirin then. I don't want to make things worse x


----------



## Tui

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm not sure how I can confirm ov now bb, I only temped as a one off this morning! I guess if my temp stays high I know I did ov early. We've dtd every other day which is how I concieved my last 2 pregnancies so should be covered but I wanted to do more this month :-(

Frustrating not knowing when you ovulated, but it sounds like you have covered your bases so fingers crossed for you this month. It's a good excuse to test early if you don't know what dpo you are :haha:



britt24 said:


> :wacko:
> 
> right I am a little confused! I had my d&c 4 weeks as of this coming Friday,
> 
> this morning I did a preg test on the cheapo strips and a ovulation test, the ovulation test was positive and on the preg test there is a super faint line but defo there
> 
> we have been ttc since 10th may so surely too early for a pos preg test unless I ovulated straight away?? or could it still be left over from the pregnancy that I mc x

Fingers crossed it means a new positive for you. Hope they get darker :hugs:



katestar53 said:


> Ladies, would love to join this thread.... After three losses since Christmas I am super determined to get a sticky BFP if it's the last thing I do! It's been a pretty shitty year for me so far so things can only get better right?!? I'm really struggling at the moment as all my friend seem to be pregnant. I don't begrudge them whatsoever but surely it's gotta be my turn soon! One of my mummy friends who I met on the post-natal ward (our boys are born on the same day) is currently 24 weeks pregnant. We decided to try & get pregnant at the same time. We did but I loss the baby at 7 weeks :( So whilst she is off shopping for double prams ( I am obsessed with double prams btw!), I'm instead having tests done for recurrent miscarrage :(
> 
> I'm sure it will happen but if better happen soon before I end up crazy! Xxx

Hi Kate, welcome. These girls are great.

OMG so nice to hear about all the other stroller addicts! Phew, I thought I was odd. I had my stroller car seat combo picked out 3 months before I got pregnant! I can't get it here so will be ordering off amazon. The shipping cost is almost the same as the set, but still cheaper than buying a similar one here. Crazy.



Mrs W 11 said:


> I just hope they run tests for us all. I'm worried my dr will tell me to give it more time. X

You can tell a little white lie and say you have been trying for longer ?



Kaiecee said:


> It's a little more red I'm sure I'm out :(

Hope it's not AF :hugs: your symptoms were sounding so promising.


----------



## Kaiecee

Tui said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm not sure how I can confirm ov now bb, I only temped as a one off this morning! I guess if my temp stays high I know I did ov early. We've dtd every other day which is how I concieved my last 2 pregnancies so should be covered but I wanted to do more this month :-(
> 
> Frustrating not knowing when you ovulated, but it sounds like you have covered your bases so fingers crossed for you this month. It's a good excuse to test early if you don't know what dpo you are :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> right I am a little confused! I had my d&c 4 weeks as of this coming Friday,
> 
> this morning I did a preg test on the cheapo strips and a ovulation test, the ovulation test was positive and on the preg test there is a super faint line but defo there
> 
> we have been ttc since 10th may so surely too early for a pos preg test unless I ovulated straight away?? or could it still be left over from the pregnancy that I mc xClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed it means a new positive for you. Hope they get darker :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, would love to join this thread.... After three losses since Christmas I am super determined to get a sticky BFP if it's the last thing I do! It's been a pretty shitty year for me so far so things can only get better right?!? I'm really struggling at the moment as all my friend seem to be pregnant. I don't begrudge them whatsoever but surely it's gotta be my turn soon! One of my mummy friends who I met on the post-natal ward (our boys are born on the same day) is currently 24 weeks pregnant. We decided to try & get pregnant at the same time. We did but I loss the baby at 7 weeks :( So whilst she is off shopping for double prams ( I am obsessed with double prams btw!), I'm instead having tests done for recurrent miscarrage :(
> 
> I'm sure it will happen but if better happen soon before I end up crazy! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Kate, welcome. These girls are great.
> 
> OMG so nice to hear about all the other stroller addicts! Phew, I thought I was odd. I had my stroller car seat combo picked out 3 months before I got pregnant! I can't get it here so will be ordering off amazon. The shipping cost is almost the same as the set, but still cheaper than buying a similar one here. Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> I just hope they run tests for us all. I'm worried my dr will tell me to give it more time. XClick to expand...
> 
> You can tell a little white lie and say you have been trying for longer ?
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> It's a little more red I'm sure I'm out :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hope it's not AF :hugs: your symptoms were sounding so promising.Click to expand...

I was so sure and I never test unless I'm almost positive I'm not bleeding like a normal period soaybe there is still a chance


----------



## Tibbymomma

Tui said:


> Sorry tibbymomma, didn't mean to ignore you. Hi and welcome. Tell us a bit about yourself, or just jump in anywhere.
> 
> I've been a bit chatty lately, sorry, didn't mean to turn this thread into the "Tui show".
> 
> Please feel free to tell me to get back in my box :haha:

hahah no problem, Tui! And congratulations! I see you're about 5 weeks along :) A little about myself...I'm 24, hubby is 29 and we have an ADORABLE puppy (my avatar) and cat. Hubby and I will be celebrating our 1 year wedding anniversary on July 13th and will be going on a Disney Cruise! Just so happens that I should be ovulating at this exact time so we will start TTC then! This will bring me to testing at the very end of July...FX for a BFP! If not, I won't be too disappointed as it will be our first month trying :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Kate. I'm sorry for your loss.

Kaicee: Hang in there, I'm hoping its not the witch showing her ugly face. 

I used Wondfo's which worked wonders for me.

Brunette: How are your treatments going? When can you stop them?


----------



## Tui

Tibbymomma said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Sorry tibbymomma, didn't mean to ignore you. Hi and welcome. Tell us a bit about yourself, or just jump in anywhere.
> 
> I've been a bit chatty lately, sorry, didn't mean to turn this thread into the "Tui show".
> 
> Please feel free to tell me to get back in my box :haha:
> 
> hahah no problem, Tui! And congratulations! I see you're about 5 weeks along :) A little about myself...Hubby and I will be celebrating our 1 year wedding anniversary on July 13th and will be going on a Disney Cruise! Just so happens that I should be ovulating at this exact time so we will start TTC then! This will bring me to testing at the very end of July...FX for a BFP! If not, I won't be too disappointed as it will be our first month trying :)Click to expand...

Wow, sounds like a lovely stress free way to start trying. I wish you lots of luck.


----------



## Kaiecee

I hate stress when ttc! Hopefully I get some answers soon so if if is af I can take my clomid!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tui I absolutely would say we've been trying longer but I had at mc at 12 weeks in January and it will be on record so they will know how long I've been trying since then, damn it!! 

How are you feeling? 

K - I hope it was an ib, hang in there. 

Bush - I also thought it sounded like preg hormones. Have you tested again yet?


----------



## Soanxious

How long do consultants normally take to get blood results back to us in UK? if I miss this cycle ttc to get bloods taken in 5 weeks it will be the week I get bloods taken that I am due to OV again and I want to ttc that cycle in June.. should I ring the consultant when I have had bloods done and ask them to check asap as Im trying?


----------



## brunettebimbo

They usually say around 6 weeks. We NTNP for those 6 weeks and fell pregnant second cycle before we got our results back.


----------



## Tui

I'm good thanks Mrs W. Don't feel at all pregnant though. Guess I should be grateful. If I do get this job I don't want to be throwing up the first couple of weeks I'm there.

Normal blood tests should take 1 or 2 days unless there is something that needs a fancy test. The problem I found over there is they want you to make an appointment to talk about them rather than just call you. That can take ages to get a slot!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Leinzlove said:


> Welcome Kate. I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> Kaicee: Hang in there, I'm hoping its not the witch showing her ugly face.
> 
> I used Wondfo's which worked wonders for me.
> 
> Brunette: How are your treatments going? When can you stop them?

I have to take them all through pregnancy and 6 weeks after birth.


----------



## Soanxious

It took 6 weeks for the results BB?

Im hoping they can give me some results sooner than that.. yeah if they could ring that would be better Tui.. maybe if I tell him im ttc they may give me results sooner? I will just beg beg and beg x


----------



## Tui

That's the only trouble with free health care. It takes forever to get anywhere! 

I had a problem with my elbow for years and years and three doctors just said it's tennis elbow and gave me strong anti inflammatory pills. FOR 15 YEARS! Finally I got a doctor to listen to me when I broke down in his office. 2 consultant's and two surgery's later I was handed a small pot of what they took out of my elbow. Lots of pieces of bone/calcium, some bigger than a pea, had been rattling round in there. I so felt like shoving that pot up the doctors ******.


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah true...

May ring Bupa tomorrow and see how much it costs for a blood test with them then..


----------



## brunettebimbo

I took 7. I think it would have taken longer had I not rang them and said I was pregnant. I had other tests done though, things like Karyotyping etc which I think take longer than routine ones.


----------



## Soanxious

oh heck! that's a long time... !


----------



## Tui

Even DNA testing takes less than a day to run, it's the queue that's the problem. (Analytical Chemist)


----------



## Tui

Bushmumma are you up? Have you peed on something yet? :haha:


----------



## Tui

Nice picture angelbaby.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Kate- I use 81mg chewable aspirin, I started it on my own last cycle and when I got my BFP my OB told me to continue it till 14 weeks as it helps the uterine lining. He said it can not hurt, and so far this pregnancy has been sticky and full of nausea. Do some research on it.... Hope everyone gets their sticky BFP's soon!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

kate
i think it was u that said u bled in the begining of ur pregnancy what color was it and how long did it last?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thanks Tui :)

I am amazed at how long some of you have to wait for blood results. It's insane! Okay, but here in South Africa if we would have to go on free healthcare then firstly, they wouldn't run tests and secondly, if they, by miracle, did run tests the change would be almost 99% of loosing the paperwork and you will never get the results or your results might be confused with another patient. This is why the majority pay for private health insurance. It's expensive, but at least we know we have good care. Or so we hope. Even with a good medical plan they managed to screw things up when DD was born - but that is another long story.

I didn't know that aspirin can mess up cycles. I don't know much about it though and scared to take it myself, but it's mainly because we don't have baby aspirin and just the normal dose.

Kaiecee, I hope it's not af showing her ugly face, but on the bright side.....if it is then hopefully you have a much better chance on clomid and would June be your Rainbow Month :) *hugs*


----------



## Angelbaby_01

MrsW I do believe that we should count all the months we TTC because we don't have babies to show for it yet :( my due date would be next month and yours would be around the corner as well. Are they really that silly? Sensitive question - how old are you? I heard that if you are ttc for 6 months or more and you are over 30 then they would have a look at you, but under 30 you should ttc a year. I think it's rather BS because who gave them the right to have a say over our bodies? Sorry, but I just don't agree with these systems. I am already gathering my speech if the doc wants to send me away next month without tests being done. Apparently we are "most fertile" up to 6 months after a loss, so if we didn't caught an egg by then, then it should mean that something is out of place and it seems to be the case when I talk to you ladies here on bnb. 

Sorry, turned into a rant. Lol


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui- I did POAS! It was a BFN, though I'm not losing hope as the paper says 'test as early as the day of missed period and after' ...
So I'm thinking I'm wasting the tests as that's what they say.. But who even cares I'll keep POAS, I like it! :)
Back is still sore and nipples are hurting badly even wearing a loose shirt and it hurts when the shirt sweeps over it.. Woke with a blocked nose this morning now just stuffy... I'm effed if I know what's going on :haha: 

Hope you ladies get the answers you need from your drs... Xo

K- hope you stop spotting! Or if it is the :witch: she comes and goes so you can get back to it :).. 

Hope I haven't missed any one... 

Oh Kate darlin, hope your well :) 

Soanxious- thanks for everything :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

BB- hey darlin, not breaking down as yet lol... But believe my choice of tests was very wrong :haha: hope your well sweetie xo


----------



## jmandrews

What time is it for you ladies? I feel like all the good talk happens when I'm sleeping lol. It's 11:51pm here. About to fall asleep.


----------



## Bushmumma

It's 1:53 pm here... And I missed this mornings chat, due to research with the kids for school :).. They are home schooled..


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It's 5:57am here. We are not far off from the UK. So we tend to chat during the day (your night time) and catch up with you ladies before you are off to bed :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep thanks about how it goes :) for me the 'chat time' is between 10pm and 2-3 am so I'll normally be up til around 2-3 am latke yas I can't sleep :/... 
I like it it makes the lonely hours of the night/morning more comforting :)..


----------



## jmandrews

Haha wow you are just starting your day :) I love that we are from all over the world yet have so much in common! Wish we could all hang out! Well I'm off to bed but I'll check in when I wake up. Have a great day!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I wish we could all meet up, but the positive point. We are becoming good friends, so if or when we go on holiday we can meet. Like I would do today with one of my special ladies :) 

Nighty night! Sleep well :)


----------



## Tui

Friends yay!
 



Attached Files:







images-4.jpeg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bushmumma

It is pretty amazing, so far apart by distance yet so close in our hearts :).. 

Have good camp JM :) 

It's pretty early there angel, how's your weather?


----------



## britt24

I took a test this morning and no line at all so think it was left over from last pregnancy, so it means that I can carry on and know that when I see a poss now it's for real! Ovulation test slightly lighter so I think I have ovulated so fingers crossed and hopefully we have caught it x x


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm going to go check and see now if it's still red.....
Yep still red and it's seems more now :( 

I think I'm going to consider this cd1 what do u all think? 
And I'm going to pick up some tests this week or maybe order some online I can get 20 for the price of 2 at the store


----------



## Tui

Sorry to hear that Kaiacee.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Tui - wahhahahahahaha love the bridge part :)

Bushmumma - it's winter here and starting to get pretty cold. Freezing my butt off, but where I am it's luckily sunny in winter time. Only down point is, my skin is so dry I can go through as a crocodile at the customs checking point......... I might try baby oil in my bath water soon. 

Kaiecee, sadly it does sound like af to me :( I am sorry hun. Xx

Britt, I think it's save to say that you can move on and hopefully caught an egg. If possible try to keep on with opks until you get af just to make sure it's not just a surge so that if you maybe ov later you can bd. But I do believe you got it now. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks for ur support ladies and it's fine at least now I can start clomid on cd3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yay for starting clomid and making a rainbow :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Last time I took it was in 2007 and it worked first month hope the same happens this time :) thanks so much for all ur kind words


----------



## Bushmumma

K time to move on to a new cycle!! It's kinda exciting I was just thinking because it's a new chance to make your rainbow! Hoping the witch rubs out quick :)..

Brit, that's awesome you have some closure and now know when you get a line it's new :) I'm so happy for you, I hope you caught your eggy! :).. FXD for testing darlin.

Angel- it's autumn here rolling into winter and starting to get chilly Brrrr.. 
Lol at the croc skin, winter sucks for that! Baby oil is great but if you don't want to put it in your bath you can once out of shower brush water off with hands and apply oil to yourself, stand for a bit then tap dry with a towel and for some reason it seems to soak in perfectly :).. 

Tui- :rofl: I'm in the boat!!!! I knew you couldn't be trusted on the bridge ALONE : haha: that's hilarious :) made my day xo


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Where are you from Bushmumma? The only place I know of with seasons the same as us would be Australia? It's Autumn here as well and winter start in June, but too me it's winter already :) time for soup and stews :) yummy!

K I hope it would be the same this time around. I know another lady on here that got preg on first cycle of clomid and she is diagnosed with PCOS. So chances are good for you as well :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I have no issue with my cycles and never have but I think my body just needed a boost so maybe that's the same issue this time I really hope it works 

Bushmumma
When u testing again?


----------



## Tui

I've just had slow cooked chilli beef stew, yummy. Good way to have a load of veges.


----------



## britt24

Yes I'm gonna carry on with the ovulation tests until I get a period but hopefully I won't and I can be sat with a pos on 1st June! Fingers crossed

Is anyone testing today?? X x

Good news on starting the clomid any day now!! Good luck on this cycle x x


----------



## britt24

Bushmumma said:


> Tui- I did POAS! It was a BFN, though I'm not losing hope as the paper says 'test as early as the day of missed period and after' ...
> So I'm thinking I'm wasting the tests as that's what they say.. But who even cares I'll keep POAS, I like it! :)
> Back is still sore and nipples are hurting badly even wearing a loose shirt and it hurts when the shirt sweeps over it.. Woke with a blocked nose this morning now just stuffy... I'm effed if I know what's going on :haha:
> 
> Hope you ladies get the answers you need from your drs... Xo
> 
> K- hope you stop spotting! Or if it is the :witch: she comes and goes so you can get back to it :)..
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I haven't missed any one...
> 
> Oh Kate darlin, hope your well :)
> 
> Soanxious- thanks for everything :hugs:


No don't loose hope! It's still quite early hold in there the pos will come it will catch you by suprise when you think you will get a negative again and it will be there bold and bright!! X x


----------



## britt24

Tui said:


> I've just had slow cooked chilli beef stew, yummy. Good way to have a load of veges.


Yummy! X x


----------



## Bushmumma

Mmmmmm... Stew! Yuuummy (mouth watering as I type).
Send some my way aye :).. Lol

Thanks Brit I hope it does this morning I just stuck it in the cup and counted to ten, took it out and walked away came back and nope nothing.. I wasn't expecting anything either... But I gotta admit I do have them lined up to take a picture of them once I do get my pos :)..


----------



## Tui

When is AF actually due? Want to countdown with you, lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

At least I know it's af it's gotten much heavier since my last post luck I switched from a panty liner to a pad


----------



## Tui

Oooh my ticker has clicked over, I'm a sweetpea. Actually about 6 hours early that one but near enough :haha:

BM wish I could send you some too, made way too much. Guess what I'm having for lunch tomorrow. Homemade pizza for tea tomorrow. We make them really thin and crispy. Oh god I'm dribbling thinking about it. Sad woman.


----------



## sportysgirl

Kaiecee sorry the :witch: got you. 

Tui hurray for sweet pea, I used to love the new fruit/veg every week!

BM I am so excited for you lines to get dark, can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Bushmumma

Going of a normal cycle (this is cycle #2 after mc) of 28days it's due on Sunday 25th.. So FXD there's a pos coming :).. Thanks for wanting to count down with me :).. 

Sporty- I just want a line that I can take a pic of and show you all with squinting or thinking there's not one there... In the case of this last batch of tests I got there's nothing on them they are stark white! 

Oh those pizzas sound pretty amazing, will I'm really not that far away.. I'll pop over for tea at yours :haha: we are neighbours after all :rofl: don't wanna let a little water stop me from some great pizza!!


----------



## Tui

Maybe we will meet someday. At least you live on the right side of Australia. Wouldn't mind a shopping trip sometime. We can compare bumps hopefully :haha:


----------



## Bushmumma

Compare bumps :haha: cute :). Yeah I am aye, I didn't even think of that.... It's only a small dip in the ocean and I'd be there!! :rofl: 
Oooo i loooove shopping... It's the best!!


----------



## Tui

DH doesn't understand the whole wanting baby stuff yet. If I had the cash I'd be decorating the spare room now :haha: He can't believe I have picked out a stroller and car seat already. I keep looking at cots and bassinets too. Too early to buy anything yet but I can look!


----------



## katestar53

mama of 4 n 1 said:


> Kate- I use 81mg chewable aspirin, I started it on my own last cycle and when I got my BFP my OB told me to continue it till 14 weeks as it helps the uterine lining. He said it can not hurt, and so far this pregnancy has been sticky and full of nausea. Do some research on it.... Hope everyone gets their sticky BFP's soon!!!


Thanks Mama of 4 n 1.... Were you diagnosed with any blood clotting disorders? I heard that it really helps with implantation & the general health of the uterus so I might continue with it. Congrats on your pregnancy btw!!!


----------



## katestar53

Kaiecee said:


> kate
> i think it was u that said u bled in the begining of ur pregnancy what color was it and how long did it last?

It was that sort of blood you get at the beginning of AF, then got a little heavier then tapered off. This happen about six times. I had a scan at the EPU at St Mary's in Manchester & the little peanut was fine with a nice strong HB ( I was 7 weeks the first time it happened). They said I had a subchorionic hemorrhage which is a accumulation of blood in the uterus. It was actually bigger than the baby at that point but is usually harmless as the body reabsorbs the blood. It had gone by my 12 week scan Xxx


----------



## Tui

I took baby aspirin the month I got my bfp. I heard it was like a wonder drug while ttc :haha: I stopped as soon as I knew I was pregnant though as I freaked out a bit. I have no know clotting problems.


----------



## katestar53

Tui said:


> I took baby aspirin the month I got my bfp. I heard it was like a wonder drug while ttc :haha: I stopped as soon as I knew I was pregnant though as I freaked out a bit. I have no know clotting problems.

I heard the same Tui!!! Must of worked for you my lovely.. Maybe I'll continue it x


----------



## Bushmumma

Maybe I should try it... Do you just get it from the chemist?


----------



## katestar53

Tui - I had a baby shopping list spreadsheet as soon as I got my BFP with my little boy Harvey. It listed everything I need, the cost, where I was going to buy it etc. My OH thought I was bonkers! I did hold off buying anything till the 12 week scan due to my mc I had the year before but as soon as I had my scan if was all action GO!!! Nothing more fun than baby stuff shopping....


----------



## katestar53

BM - sorry about the BFN... What dpo are you my love? Yeah you get can baby aspirin over the counter in most chemists. In the UK it's 75mg but not sure about Oz x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I didn't realise it aided TTC. I was scared to take it off my own back. My Doctor prescribed it when I got my BFP and then I was diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome.


----------



## Bushmumma

I can't wait to get a BFP and be able to go baby shopping, I will be holding out til 12-13 weeks because of the mc... Oooo but I can't wait!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Kate- thanks huni, it's ok I'm not out yet :)... Af not due til 25th so still got time to get a pos :).. 
I will get some when in torn again. If it helps I want it! :) 
I'm 12dpo today


----------



## katestar53

Plenty of time yet for that BFP Bushmumma, I've got everything crossed for you :) 

I've also been taking Robitussin chesty cough mixture around ovulation. It's meant to improve CM quality so it's definitely helping in someway as I've been pregnant 3 times in the last 5 months. Make sure the only active ingredient is guaifenesin as this is the stuff that thins out the mucas. In the UK it's called Robitussin but most supermarkets do there own branded stuff. Just make sure it's only got guaifenesin in it. Think it's called Mucinex in the states... Not sure about Australia but I'm sure a pharmacist will know. It's tastes pretty minging but I noticed I was super wet when taking it... Even my hubby commented it it! You take one teaspoon three times a day and after drink a massive glass of water along with your 1.5 litres a day x


----------



## Tui

I went to get some baby aspirin here but it was 20 dollars for a box! So I just broke my normal soluble aspirin into quarters and used that. 

I tried several new things my bfp month so not sure what did it. Prenatals for me, multi vits for DH. Aspirin, and flax oil till O as I don't like EPO. I never get EWCM or much in the way of fertile CM since coming off the BCP, but the flax oil gave me a bit of watery CM so it definitely helped keep them spermys alive, lol.

Oh and I used softcups and preseed twice.


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks ladies taking notes on this coz I'll get it.. I find it amazing all of the things that can assist you in TTC.. I really never knew before it's very interesting.. Also to know from friends that it does help is a great thing, it takes away the maybe's in spending money on something your not real sure on :) so thanks again :)


----------



## katestar53

Wowsa, $20 a box that's so expensive but breaking into quarters is a good idea :) 

It crazy what this ttc malarkey drives us to try. Before I had my little boy I had a MC then 12 long months of ttc.... I was desperate to become pregnant & tried everything... It literally send me insane as I'm sure you all know! All I could think about was having a baby! I even tried using egg whites as heard this mimicked EWCM! My hubby thought Id really lost it! Needless to say it didn't work! And the last straw was when I got a white witch to cast a spell for us! I'm not a big believer in magic but was desperate! I was so glad I had BnB to get me through those dark days! Xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh huni... That's epic! gotta say the use of egg whites is a little funny :). Your right though it's a rough and not so easy road this TTC business.. After my loss recently I was heart broken then I said to myself that it's ok, it happened for a reason... Then I couldn't wait for bleeding to stop and get to trying.. Poor DH was worn out, at this stage I had no idea about anything!! I was just :sex: everyday 2-4 times a day.. Knowing it only takes once a day but I was frisky, like nothing else ever! DH was happy with the amout he was getting though :haha:
I was searching the internet and I too found BnB it saved me from going crazy...now I know I have made friends and have them to talk to about anything!! It's really a great place and has helped me understand how to read my body better than one could have ever thought possible. Ah-ma-ZING!


----------



## Soanxious

I was taking Aspirin daily for the last 3 months and it didnt help me :(

Tui nice to see baby size of a sweetpea :D

Aww BM stop testing and just test Sunday... if you want that nice line to take a photo of it wont show tomorrow... try n hold out a few days... ;) hard I know..

wow you lot have been busy when I have been sleeping...

I bled so much with this mc its knocked the stuffing out of me.. but it's stopped now.. thank goodness..

Seeing my gp tomorrow.. with a list of questions and tests and meds I want.. and want to know if she can give them to me.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

katestar53 said:


> mama of 4 n 1 said:
> 
> 
> Kate- I use 81mg chewable aspirin, I started it on my own last cycle and when I got my BFP my OB told me to continue it till 14 weeks as it helps the uterine lining. He said it can not hurt, and so far this pregnancy has been sticky and full of nausea. Do some research on it.... Hope everyone gets their sticky BFP's soon!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Mama of 4 n 1.... Were you diagnosed with any blood clotting disorders? I heard that it really helps with implantation & the general health of the uterus so I might continue with it. Congrats on your pregnancy btw!!!Click to expand...

No blood clotting disorder, we weren't trying, we had given up after last miscarriage. I only started it because I was having really bad blood clots with my af and thought maybe it would help with them. I had one af after starting the aspirin and before getting bfp, it was all normal with no clots and actually lasted two days longer with no cramping. The next cycle brought my bfp, and that's when I joined the thread before even testing :)

I was scared because of the aspirin, so I called OB right up and he told me to not stop taking it. Good luck o you, hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## katestar53

We could all probably get a university degree in ttc.... We know so much stuff, Lol!!! 

Soanixous, so glad the bleeding has stopped hunny, really hope the visit to the GP goes well. Be kind to yourself, you deserve it. After my mc I always treat myself to something nice like a facial or even something simple like a cupcake and a mug of hot chocolate x


----------



## Soanxious

Im treating myself to more gardening items later... and some extra solar lights for the garden.. im making the one part a fairy garden.. for all my lost babies x


----------



## Bushmumma

Woo hoo on the no bleeding darlin!! That's so great :) xo :hugs: 

Kate I feel we do have a degree, there's so much left for me to learn and I love learning :).

Hmmm, not testing for a few days aye :haha: :rofl: I'll try :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kate I do the same when af shows, get myself a treat. Glad the bleedings stopped soanxious I hope the dr can help you.

I had my drs appoint today and she just said she doesn't think anything is wrong, I'm over thinking it and it might just take a bit longer because of my mc. If she's right, great! However when I asked how long until they'd do anything she said she will do swobs and check my cervix next month, in a couple of months she will do day 21 progesterone tests to check I'm ovulating but I know I am so she wasn't worried about that. Thereafter she said infertility testing in my area wouldn't start until I've been trying 2 years?!!!! I'd go private long before then.

Also my temp this morning was lower, a high pre ov temp so maybe I haven't ovulated. So confusing, will keep doing opks and temps and see what happens.

X


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh yes your garden! Hope the weather plays nice for you... I've been so busy I haven't even done anything with mine yet...


----------



## Bushmumma

Holy cow MrsW 2 years!! That's ridiculous.. I pray for you she is correct in saying that your overthinking things.. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

It is isnt it, my dd would be 4 by then almost and I'd be 35, almost 36! Ill wait a bit longer, do the checks she mentioned above and if still nothing ill go privately for testing. 

I'm glad she wasn't concerned tho. I kept saying and focusing on how easily I got pregnant the last two times and she said yes but the last two times you hadn't just been pregnant and had a mc, which was a good point! 

So - I agree your garden sounds gorgeous and such a magical, special idea xx


----------



## katestar53

MrsW - Really, two years?!? That's crazy... I'm am sure you will get your BFP soon sweetie. In regards to your temps & OPKs, have you had a positive one yet? I'm not too hot on temping, tried it once but kept forgetting to do it in the morning. 

So anxious, that is such a lovely idea! Xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Well that's true what she says, I hope that you get a sticky bean before having to do anything else.... :) if you have to go private, do you have private medical already? 
If here in Oz and you take out medical insurance they won't cover any pre existing promlems :(..


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow 2 years? That's ridiculous!

Another thing we did was get DH to take Folic Acid! Meant to boost sperm count :) We got a BFP the first month but sadly miscarried.


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's interesting. Maybe I could get him to take folic acid or just a general vitamin supplement with that in it. 

I don't have private medical insurance but my husband does and he thinks it covers me too so hopefully I should be able to go via that route. I hope it won't come to that though. 

Kate yes I've been using opks. I did a few cd8,9,10 and because I never ov until cd19 and they were totally negative I stopped again and did another one on cd14 which had a faint line. Since then, they've gone back to nothing. So it's hard to know if it went pos in the days I stopped and I've oved early or if I haven't had the surge yet. 

X


----------



## jmandrews

I think you ladies with winter should come visit here! Haha spring and summer are here after all. Then when winter hits is we will pop over to you. I am jealous that you live in Australia and or New Zealand! I've always wanted to go there. It's a dream of mine. I told DH it's on my bucket list. He studied abroad in Austrailia and New Zealand in 2009. I love your accents! I'm pretty much obsessed with your country. Haha


----------



## Mrs W 11

Went to Australia on my honeymoon and loved it! The Great Barrier Reef was absolutely amazing. The only trouble is I'm scared of flying and it's a long long way from the uk!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

JM darlin come visit your welcome here anytime :) accents, not me I'm real proper :haha: NOT! I also love me... I mean our country it's pretty great :) I wish I had the cash coz I loved to come visit and escape the shitty winter brrrrr... It gets soooo cold and I get scared I'll freeze getting into shower and out... You gotta leave it to the last monent before bed so you can jump right into the bed with the leccy blanket on... 
Oh just imagine all if us in one place with raging hormones and the poor partners... Oh they would crap themselves :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

MrsW the reef is magnificent, I love fishing out there :).. Ooo oo I went scuba diving a while back and got my picture taken with a real life NEMO!! 
Loved the shit outta that! Shit :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

Lol Well you prob think Americans have accents too. 
There are plenty of warm places here to escape to during the winter. I just live in the part of the country that has every season. We had tons of snow this year. I hope DH takes me to Australia someday. 
Hahaha that would be awesome!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jm I lived in New Hampshire for a year, awesome seasons!! Loads of snow in winter, boiling hot summer and the not beautiful fall foliage. I'd love every season if I lived there. As it is I hate winter in England. It's cold, dark and wet. Yuck.


----------



## Soanxious

I have the worst accent in the world.. the welsh accent.. will get a link for you to see what we sound like.

AH found this... its a funny series... this is what I sound like hahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V87JVV9wN8k


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm pretty sure this is af so I'll start clomid on cd3 fx this is our month :) 

Hope to see some bfp this month :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Wow ladies! I come on here to find pages of chats! Lol

I must admit that I enjoy winter for now because it gives me a chance to wear my boots again :) and snuggle up to DH. 

I am starting with inofolic and pre-seed this month. I am giving DH zinc and a multivitamin for men. So hopefully everything will help. :)

Cd9 today so will start bding soon and he is home for my fertile period. Yay!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Mrs W 11 said:


> Kate I do the same when af shows, get myself a treat. Glad the bleedings stopped soanxious I hope the dr can help you.
> 
> I had my drs appoint today and she just said she doesn't think anything is wrong, I'm over thinking it and it might just take a bit longer because of my mc. If she's right, great! However when I asked how long until they'd do anything she said she will do swobs and check my cervix next month, in a couple of months she will do day 21 progesterone tests to check I'm ovulating but I know I am so she wasn't worried about that. Thereafter she said infertility testing in my area wouldn't start until I've been trying 2 years?!!!! I'd go private long before then.
> 
> Also my temp this morning was lower, a high pre ov temp so maybe I haven't ovulated. So confusing, will keep doing opks and temps and see what happens.
> 
> X

That's crap :( We get help with clomid after a year. I can't believe they make u wait 2years....




Soanxious said:


> I have the worst accent in the world.. the welsh accent.. will get a link for you to see what we sound like.
> 
> AH found this... its a funny series... this is what I sound like hahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V87JVV9wN8k

I love your accents. Pretty much anything from the uk lol I so watch a lot of BBC America. love doctor who lol


----------



## Kaiecee

cant find my folic acid which i wanted to start i had 2 full bottles!


----------



## katestar53

So anxious... I love the Welsh accent, it's so lovely! Especially the boys from Goldie Looking Chain! 

Angel baby, I'm also on CD9, when do you usually OV? I'm around the 15/16/17 usually x

I'm originally from London so have a cockney accent... Have live in Manchester for 9 years now so have lost it a little :) 

Kaicee, sorry that AF arrives but really hope this is your month x


----------



## katestar53

Mrs W 11 said:


> That's interesting. Maybe I could get him to take folic acid or just a general vitamin supplement with that in it.
> 
> I don't have private medical insurance but my husband does and he thinks it covers me too so hopefully I should be able to go via that route. I hope it won't come to that though.
> 
> Kate yes I've been using opks. I did a few cd8,9,10 and because I never ov until cd19 and they were totally negative I stopped again and did another one on cd14 which had a faint line. Since then, they've gone back to nothing. So it's hard to know if it went pos in the days I stopped and I've oved early or if I haven't had the surge yet.
> 
> X

Have you been dtd anyway? Fingers crossed you have covered all bases hun! That's good about your husbands medical insurance. I rang a private fertility clinic in Manchester just to see about getting some tests done as the nhs only run standard tests & it can costs thousands!


----------



## Mrs W 11

So - I love the welsh accent! I married a man who grew up in Wales but he's lost most of his. I do a good impersonation tho  I'm from Oxford originally so no accent at all. 
Kate yes we've been dtd every other day since cd9 and will continue to until I know if I've oved so am covered. Thousands really, it's awful. Both my sister and sister in law can't have children and I'm beginning to see a tiny glimpse if the hell they must have been through ttc :-(


----------



## Soanxious

Oh its a nightmare we sound so DOPEY lol... Dr who is filmed just down the road from me and has been filmed on our castle too... and Goldie looking chain are good boys.. been drinking a few times with them lol. Bonkers.

Good luck to everyone DTD ttc this cycle... im taking this time off... mc has stopped now.. and not ttc this month so I can have the bloods taken in 5 weeks is killing me.. so much so.. im scared to dtd now.. in case I do get pregnant.. even though I know im not fertile at the moment... did anyone else feel like that? I just really want to get some answers.. but dont want to waste my egg... so im still 50/50 do I ttc or do I get bloods.. arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im doing my own head in!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Take the break. I had this argument with myself. I was so upset about missing out on a month. We took one cycle off whilst we waited for our results which was a good idea for us because something came back. 

Good Luck!


----------



## cutieq

I agree soanxious. I say take a break and get your body back healthy. Hopefully you can get some answers too.


----------



## Tui

jmandrews said:


> I think you ladies with winter should come visit here! Haha spring and summer are here after all. Then when winter hits is we will pop over to you. I am jealous that you live in Australia and or New Zealand! I've always wanted to go there. It's a dream of mine. I told DH it's on my bucket list. He studied abroad in Austrailia and New Zealand in 2009. I love your accents! I'm pretty much obsessed with your country. Haha

After spending so long in the UK my accent is a bit odd. I sound English to the Kiwis and slightly twangy to the Brits ! Don't belong anywhere :haha: Oh and I keep coming out with odd Yorkshire sayings thanks to DH.


----------



## Tui

Bushmumma said:


> MrsW the reef is magnificent, I love fishing out there :).. Ooo oo I went scuba diving a while back and got my picture taken with a real life NEMO!!
> Loved the shit outta that! Shit :haha:

I went snorkeling in Egypt a few years back and got to stroke one of these. Friggin terrifying.
 



Attached Files:







2251521739_0b9a709fbc_m.jpeg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Soanxious

I know you're right girls... im just scared of becoming less fertile and also them taking so friggin long to give me my results.. I would be in my 2nd cycle ov when I get the bloods taken and if I dont ttc that will be 2 cycles I have missed or If I do ttc how soon can they give me the results as I may possibly be pregnant.. :( I dont want to miss 2-3 cycles.. im 42 in December xx

Tui.. I would of had my flippers flipping me out of the ocean if that came near me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He looks like Elvis with the quiff!!

Amazing though.. totally Beautiful.. but scarey!


----------



## katestar53

That's one scary looking fish!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Gosh yes tui he's huge!! 

So it will be worth the wait. Just think bb missed a cycle and then got preg while waiting for the results. I'm sure they will rush the results thro if you get a bfp while waiting :hugs:


----------



## Tui

It's called a Napoleon fish. They are surprisingly gentle, just curious. But VERY large. If you didn't know about them whilst diving you would certainly crap yourself when it came to say hello!


----------



## Tui

I second the others soanxious, see what the doc says. One month will be worth it to get some answers.


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah but no sooner I get a bfp it dies.. :( so I need something for when I get a bfp or before I get a bfp. :(

Will chat more in depth with gp in morning.. got appt at 11.30am


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui- I did also see one of those but we called it a grouper... It was massive and it's mouth open could have swallowed me whole! I did crap and I did flip my flippers, but I was doing it wrong and pushed myself right upto him!! :haha: 
But so beautiful and later I found out so very gentle :)... What a twat :rofl:

So- take the break darlin, it could be just what you need... Getting some answers or just one would make all the difference in getting to grow you take home baby :) <3 

ACCENTS!! I love any one's that doesn't sound like mine.. It's a little boring... Love meeting people from all corners of the globe!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks all xx

BM did you see the video I posted of the Welsh accent? lol


----------



## jmandrews

I think anyone out of the country has a accent haha. I bet I would thing all of you have a accent. We moved two our south and everyone down here has southern country accent. Haha I've started to pick up on it.


----------



## Leinzlove

Kaicee: I'm sorry it's AF. I hope you found your folic acid... And you are going to be pregnant in no time. 

BM: Can't wait for you to test again.

SoAnxious: It's only a matter of when. Your rainbow is going to happen!


----------



## jmandrews

Soanxious said:


> I have the worst accent in the world.. the welsh accent.. will get a link for you to see what we sound like.
> 
> AH found this... its a funny series... this is what I sound like hahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V87JVV9wN8k

Haha I can barely understand what they were saying!! :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

So- I just watched it!! It's great, I love it :).. 
Really funny when you think about, I read others posts and wonder how they would saying it to me.... That's great now I know what you sound like :) thanks darlin. 

Find you folic acid K? 

Your right JM we all do have accents that's for sure.. I think Aussies sound like rough pisshead bogans :rofl: I personally hate how I sound, my voice is rough and not girly AT all :haha: fits though because I'm not a girly girl really anyway.. Lol

JM- if you have a slight southerner accent I would imagine you to sound like Reece Witherspoon in sweet home Alabama. :) I like it a lot.. 

Tui- I think of once were warriors for your voice when I read your posts thinking that may be how you sound... :) 

If I was to write how I spoke you would all be like WTF!!? :rofl:


----------



## Tui

Ha ha, I don't sound like that! Probably sound English to most people.


----------



## Bushmumma

I know I shouldn't have tested today but FMU gave me.... A true vv faint line... I was sure I seen it as soon as my pee went over the strip this morning but couldn't spend all day looking at it as the kids teachers done a home visit today... 
They have gone and I looked again and it's there.. On my shitty test strip!! 
I'll take a picture but I'm sure you won't see it on a picture... Tomorrow I think you will :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Leinzlove

I see it! I think we'll see it even better in the morning! <3


----------



## Bushmumma

Ahahaha righto then well thanks, now I know that :haha:


----------



## Bushmumma

Leinz- you see it too!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I do... :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I see it but I'm on my phone so not very clear! FX!


----------



## Bushmumma

BB- it's there!!! It'll be darker in the morning :) I'm sure of this.. I even had my 8 yr old confirm it.. :haha: she has been helping me 'look' for lines... Very cute :) now I can't wait for tomorrow morning!! 
Leinz- it's really there, I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Bushmumma

I wish I had an frer right now!


----------



## Leinzlove

I see it! I wish you had a FRER also.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm just going to blame your crap photo then :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

It'll show in the morning, I wasn't gunna test but had a feeling this morning and couldn't shake it... And you know I've been happy all day but today I've had pulling and light dull aches in my uterus and on right side... I am not hungry, don't want chocolate... I didn't think of my chocolate, it's like the one thing I love most and I don't want it! I want salt! Strange a have salt everyday but now I want more.


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep blame it, I knew it was going to be hard for anyone to see it... :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Feelings are usually right! Keeping my fingers crossed tightly for you!


----------



## Bushmumma

BB- I can't wait for tomorrow's! Can't wait to share it.. I just took another for the heck of it and it's a vv faint line and I didn't hold pee actually there wasn't even much there only enough to fill half the cup :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what my first BFP was like this time. I literally dribbled in a cup :rofl:

Show us it!


----------



## Bushmumma

This is the test I just took
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bushmumma

See if I can get a better one k


----------



## Bushmumma

Is this a better one?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Tui

I can't see it, but then I'm crap at this. I know when I got my early faint lines I could see it but not when I took a picture! Can't wait to see tomorrow mornings.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope, still can't. :lol:

Tui I'm glad it's not only me!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh I know! It's hard to capture them... Tomorrow's will be good I think :)...


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX!


----------



## Bushmumma

All good tomorrow will show good I think :) if another vv faint line came up this afternoon, with a tiny little pee FMU should be good...


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks BB :).. It'll be great watching the line get darker :) FXD


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think I can see it in the second picture but not sure, I'm on my phone so it's hard to see! Can't wait too see tomorrows! X


----------



## katestar53

I'm sure I can see the start of something in the 2nd photo, fingers crossed for you my love x


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks ladies :) it's really pink at the edges on the second one... That happened straight away as soon as my pee soaked onto it. It's such a bummer that I can't get a good enough picture for you all to see.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've seen a lot of people putting their wedding ring next to the test and taking a picture. Helps it focus better.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I can see it in the second picture. If you look at the sides your eye catch the ink and then the line is more clear to the eye. :) so it's definitely the start of a shbfp :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh right I shall try that then hope it helps :) thanks BB


----------



## Bushmumma

Angel, you see it too!!! Woo hoo :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jip :) is there a way you can get a frer? I think it would be a lovely line by now :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Maybe this one :rofl: I'm desperate for you all to see it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tui

They offered me the job, woo hoo :happydance:

Now I just have to persuade them to let me do most of it from home.


----------



## Bushmumma

Angel I can't get one until tomorrow at the earliest :( I wish I had one, so wish I did... These test say test as early as day of missed period so I'm thinking that it's great it's picked it up 3 days earlier :)... Tomorrow will be good I think, well at least a more picture-able line :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui- that's fantastic!! Good on ya! Hope they allow you to do most if it at home :)... That'll be bloody brilliant :)


----------



## Bushmumma

That's it I can't get a good picture of it for the life of me :haha:


----------



## Kyliem87

Well AF is round the corner (due tomorrow) and all signs are pointing that she is going to turn up. I've felt so down this month made worse by the fact my ex's gf is pregnant. I'm not upset cause I'm jealous (in fact I'm super chuffed for her and we get on well) but because we were in hospital suffering miscarriages at the same time and now she's 12 weeks again and were nowhere near. 

We go to Lanzarote for a fortnight on the 19th and I'm going to try and not use OPKs this month and just roll with it. This is 13 months since we started TTC and will be 5 months since our loss. I'll be testing 20/21st June so can you put me down for then please and I'm either going to take a test on holiday with me or just see what happens and test when I come home if no period! lol

Good luck all for this cycle! :flow:


----------



## Tui

I've done the same job for other companies from home, but some people are stuck in the dark ages still. We did discuss it a bit during my first interview so I think they will be a little bit flexible. 

It's in the city which means at least an hour drive in rush hour each way. Such a waste of time and fuel. Plus I have to arrange something for the dogs as we don't have a secure outside area. Well it's secure for them but not from random people who might want to take them home! We used doggy daycare before but not everyone is ok with a 7am drop off. Oh the life of my fur babies. Spoilt little buggers.


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh but they need loving and caring... Someone came into our yard and dognapped my little mini Maltese... Oh I searched and searched and never found her... I was a mess! Needless to say the children couldn't understand why someone would steal a dog! I hope they do allow it... If there was chat about it then hoping they see job will still be done perfectly :)..


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Feeling like I'm out this month ladies...for the 22nd month in a row &#55357;&#56852; AF due tomorrow an quite crampy on right side! Sun/mon/tue I gad a lot of sharp pinching pain or the right side too so thought this May have been implantation but unsure now x x x :dust: to all x x x


----------



## Tui

Oh that's awful. I'm so protective of my two. Couldn't bare it if something happened to them. They love me being home. The younger one sits in her bed behind my computer screen when I'm working. 

Sorry if AF has got you kyliem. Hopefully you will have a great holiday, then get a nice surprise when you get home.


----------



## Tui

Fingers crossed it stays away bluebear.


----------



## Bushmumma

Bluebear- I hope she stays away darlin :).. FXD 

Kyliem- your holiday could be just what the doctor ordered :) happy BD'ing and FXD for a BFP... Heaps and heaps of sticky :dust: your way!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Since then, we have moved... Now we own 2 dogs a blue healer (Kit) and a black kelpie (Tink) Both little ladies :) also have my brothers dogs here with me, sure he will not not taking them back haha ones and Irish wolfhound (Ellie) and the other a black kelpie (Bandit) he is the only boy and I'm sure he knows it... He's only young at 5months old... Kit and Tink are 9 months and Ellie is 6months.. 
I love them so much, they love playing with us outside... Also it's great that they are all gentle and adore the kids :)..


----------



## Tui

5 kids and 4 dogs, phew. I'm impressed. 

My two love balls. Totally obsessed.
 



Attached Files:







1400746087945.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh and 5 horses too :).. I love them very much also..

Your babies are too cute!! I know the love you have for them only too well :)


----------



## Bushmumma

I have 2 thoroughbreds (1 mare, squirrel & 1 gelding King).. 2 quater horses (both geldings T.C & Yella.. Last but not least my baby, black stock horse colt Arrow he is 1 1/2 and such a little gentleman :)


----------



## katestar53

Congrats on the new job Tui! 

Hey Kyliem, how are you my love? So sorry that AF is on her way but it ain't over till the fat lady sings! Enjoy your holiday x

Wow BM, 5 kiddies & 4 dogs!! I struggle with 1 kid & 1 dog! We have a staffy, she's the best :)

Bluebear, hope the witch stats away x

Not much happening here, CD9 & no highs as if yet on my CBFM. I've been away for a week with my Dad & my little man. We rented a beautiful cottage in Robin Hoods Bay in Yorkshire, it's been truly lovely just to relax for the week :)


----------



## britt24

morning ladies !!

bushmumma I see it :happydance::happydance:

every day now will get darker and darker yey!! cant wait to see tomorrows so happy for you!!

as for me - ovulation tests now negative so I had 3 days of dark tests and then negative and we dtd on them days and before and will tonight just to make sure we have covered it then wait, so I will be 12dpo on the first so I am gonna start testing with cheap ones then if AF doesn't show before then I will get a digital for the week after to just double check x


----------



## Bushmumma

Sounds like a very pleasant break :).. FXD when you testing? 

I have only three babies at home, the other 2 live with their mum and visit us on holidays so it's pretty cool.. :) it seems like a lot though they all get along terrifically ( thank god) 

Oh a staffy, they are a good dog.. Had an incident with one once- we saved it from deaths door when it was 2 and DD had just started pulling herself up on things, the dog took it personally when she pulled herself up on the outdoor chair that she was laying on and bit her face. Luckily this dog had worn down kanine teeth and only slightly punchered the top of her eye lid and under her chin.. Needless to say we had to put her down because we couldn't allow someone else's child to be in any danger.. If we had pass her on with this knowledge and something happened I would never have been able to forgive myself.. Apart from that she was a lovely dog. It wasn't her fault, she knew no better.. I wish that we had of been told of this side of her though, once we told the lady that had thrown her at us she laughed and said I probably should have told you about that.. She's got a temper! Then I was really cranky at her.. Still not the dog though.


----------



## Bushmumma

You see it too Brit!!! Yay! :) thank you, I can't wait for morning to come I just wanna POAS!!! :haha: 
FXD DH had some Ian Thorpe type swimmers this time :) happy TWW xo


----------



## britt24

Bushmumma said:


> You see it too Brit!!! Yay! :) thank you, I can't wait for morning to come I just wanna POAS!!! :haha:
> FXD DH had some Ian Thorpe type swimmers this time :) happy TWW xo

I know you wish each day away don't we until the next test!! im only 2 days past and I wasn't to already lol 

yes fingers crossed!! now the wait! x


----------



## Bushmumma

Haha, it can't come quick enough.. And....... I am not sleeping well tired but can't sleep! Been like it for the last 5 days or so... Maybe this is why lol


----------



## Kyliem87

Thanks bushmamma! I'm really going to try and relax cause if it doesn't happen this month that's ok - I can get drunk on holiday! Haha

Hey Kate! I'm so sorry to see you're back here! Are they going to look in to why you're having so many early losses? Hugs hun we will get there :)

:flow:


----------



## Bushmumma

Ah yep.. Drunken :sex: that'll do it every time :haha: hope relaxation does it for darlin..


----------



## britt24

Kyliem87 said:


> Thanks bushmamma! I'm really going to try and relax cause if it doesn't happen this month that's ok - I can get drunk on holiday! Haha
> 
> Hey Kate! I'm so sorry to see you're back here! Are they going to look in to why you're having so many early losses? Hugs hun we will get there :)
> 
> :flow:


that's best thing to do look at the things you can do if not, and if you are what a lovely surprise! fingers crossed this will be the cycle for you xx


----------



## Soanxious

BM not sure if I have line eye or what now.. cant wait to see tomorrow's!

Tui congratulations hun.. excellent news!!! :dance:


----------



## Bushmumma

So- neither can I!! On the second one I took this afternoon, there's pink on the edges and the faintest line... But it's a line!! Praying that tomorrow's brings one yous can see and one I don't have to squint so hard for lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats bushmumma

So I'll be starting clomid today but here is a question for u ladies I have cm mixed in af but at least I can try this month


----------



## sportysgirl

BMI see it too!

Tui congratulations on your job that's fab! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, wow I've missed loads!! 

Bm you have quite the brood, amazing having 5 horses! I used to ride when I was younger and I'd love to start again. Do you ride every day? 

Tui - great news 

Kaicee good luck with clomid!! Fx.

So I took my temp again today and it was high again, defo a post ov temp and the faint line on my opk is gone now so I'm pretty sure I'm in the tww. It's kind of nice not knowing how many dpo I am as I just have to go with the flow! Ill guess 3-4 days but who knows!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh also - inspirational story... Found out today that my sil who has been ttc for 5 years and is 42 and had 3 failed Ivfs is pregnant!!! Amazing news and just goes to show that rainbow will come if you want it badly enough <3 I couldn't be more happy for them.


----------



## katestar53

Arwwww that's lovely news MrsW! I love hearing stories like that :)


----------



## Tui

katestar53 said:


> Congrats on the new job Tui!
> 
> Hey Kyliem, how are you my love? So sorry that AF is on her way but it ain't over till the fat lady sings! Enjoy your holiday x
> 
> Wow BM, 5 kiddies & 4 dogs!! I struggle with 1 kid & 1 dog! We have a staffy, she's the best :)
> 
> Bluebear, hope the witch stats away x
> 
> Not much happening here, CD9 & no highs as if yet on my CBFM. I've been away for a week with my Dad & my little man. We rented a beautiful cottage in Robin Hoods Bay in Yorkshire, it's been truly lovely just to relax for the week :)

Thanks everyone, hey kate I've been there. It's a sweet place and very steep! Have a lovely time.



Bushmumma said:


> Haha, it can't come quick enough.. And....... I am not sleeping well tired but can't sleep! Been like it for the last 5 days or so... Maybe this is why lol

I was just the same, can't wait to see todays test.


----------



## katestar53

Kyliem87 said:


> Thanks bushmamma! I'm really going to try and relax cause if it doesn't happen this month that's ok - I can get drunk on holiday! Haha
> 
> Hey Kate! I'm so sorry to see you're back here! Are they going to look in to why you're having so many early losses? Hugs hun we will get there :)
> 
> :flow:

Thanks hun, big hugs back to you too :hugs:

Ive had some bloods taken at the recurrent miscarrage clinic last month & have a scan next week to check the heatlh of my uterus. I am hoping they find something wrong that's easily fixable. They did say 9 times out of 10 they never find the cause :wacko: Am really hoping I get a sticky bean soon as I can't take anymore heartache :cry: I really hope you have a lovely time on your jollies and definately the relaxed approch is the way to go!


----------



## katestar53

Bushmumma said:


> So- neither can I!! On the second one I took this afternoon, there's pink on the edges and the faintest line... But it's a line!! Praying that tomorrow's brings one yous can see and one I don't have to squint so hard for lol

I can't friggin wait to see your test tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## katestar53

Tui, just got home and had such a lovely time :) You are right... those hills are super steep. I have thighs of steel now!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

I'm def out ladies the :witch: got me feeling like giving up after 21 months when will it ever be our turn?? :dust: to all left to test x x x see you in the June group x x


----------



## Bushmumma

Bottom one is from 7am this morning see what you see ladies... I'm getting some frer's this afternoon, I POAS and take a picture FXD !!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Bushmumma

Look forward to seeing what new cycle brings for you Bluebear, sorry she got you :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Think I can see something? Get a FRER definitely, there will be no mistake then. If you don't drink too much before you leave, you can test when you get back?


----------



## Soanxious

Can you take closer pics BM? x

Sorry to hear that bluebear :( x


----------



## Bushmumma

I'll try So, see how it goes :) post on min ok 
Yep plan on holdin as long as I can! Still very thick lotiony white cm so thinking that's a good sign.. Also had a tug pulling at my belly button this morning .... Holdin on to that too :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

FX its a pregnancy...x


----------



## Bushmumma

I can't get it any better silly phone :(.. Really though it was going to be darker today :( putting my faith in frer this arvo


----------



## Tui

Try not to worry SO, the time will fly by and then you will have some answers.

I seem to be having cravings for sour stuff. Been eating under ripe fruit just to get a bowl full of tangy goodness. Told DH to find me some of those sour sweeties. Bit weird ehh?


----------



## Tui

Have you guys seen this? So funny.
 



Attached Files:







birth-announcement-animal-balloon.jpeg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kaiecee

Bm
I'm sure I saw something on the second pic :) 
Can't wait for u to show us a pic of ur frer

Afm:
First round of clomid taken hope it works this month 

Just found out another of my friends is having a girl that makes at least 6 people who have gotten pregnant that I know all having girls so I want some if that I want a little girl :)


----------



## Tui

You will be next honey, heard good stuff about that clomid.


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui- that's funny :haha: 
K- sending you heaps and heaps of pink baby dust!! 

Looking forward to seeing if frer shows me something... I'm doubting myself now.. Grrrr..


----------



## Kaiecee

I used it for my second boy worked first time with 100mg

When I was trying for my 3rd a dr gave a super dosage too high and didn't work I think it overstimulated my overies so I gave up and got pregnant on my own so I hope with this dose we will be good :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry to those that got AF :hugs:

BM I still can't see anything but keeping my fingers crossed. 

Tui I craved sour when I was pregnant with my son. 

Kaicee good luck with the clomid!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Tui - congratulations on the new job and love the pic. Hahaha mmmm, craving sour it's better than craving sweet ;) 

Bluebear - I am so sorry af got you and really hope that June would be a good month for you and all of us who are still waiting and trying and who are waiting for af to finish. 

Soanxious - I read your posts in another thread I am glad you are getting the testing done hun. Hopefully you will get some answers soon.

Kaiecee - I believe the clomid help you hun :) rainbow on the way!!!

Mrsw, thank you so much for sharing and I am happy that it seem you ov'd. :) rainbow baby is in the making.

Bushmumma, can't wait for you to test with a frer. :)

Afm - (I am trying to get that post to see who it was, but hard to move back on my phone) I am cd10 and usually I should ov around cd15,cd16 or cd17, but last month it must've been much later or something. Don't know. I started with pre-seed last night :) and will keep it up in my fertile period when dtd.


----------



## Leinzlove

BM: I'm still seeing lines! :) I like the wedding ring idea... And can't wait to see that FRER! 

Kaicee: Wooooo! This is the month for pink conception! <3

Mrs. W: That is wonderful news. So happy for them.

Bluebear & Kylie: I'm hoping the ugly witch has the best reasons for staying gone.

Tui: Congrats on the new job! 

Angelbaby: Fingers crossed for an earlier O. I feel like this is your month! <3

Brit: This is the month... This 2ww Is the last!


----------



## Tui

Typical, think I spoke too soon. My new employer has decided he wants me in the office full time, whereas he said during the interview I could work from home some of the day at least. I contacted him originally (3 months ago) about working from home completely so I don't know why he contacted me if he wasn't up for it. Bloody men!


----------



## Tui

Bushmumma where is that pee stick. Need some good news!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you leinz!

Tui, oh no. So what now?

Ok, so ladies. Please give me your pro's and con's on aspirin. We don't have baby aspirin and thought of breaking normal aspirin in quarters and start taking them just in case. We have a family history of blood clotting disorders. My one grandmother passed away due to a blood clotting and my other grandmother is on meds for life due to the same problem.


----------



## Tui

I broke my normal ones into quarters. I think you should ask your doctor, at least you will have piece of mind. Saying that, I didn't, and stopped straight after my bfp. But I don't have any clotting issues. That's absolutely no help to you is it :haha:


----------



## Tui

I don't think I can do this job now. It means adding 2-3 hours of traffic time onto a 9 hour day. I can't leave the dogs inside for 12 hours, and doggy daycare doesn't open that early. Never mind the fact I'm soo tired, and probably going to start feeling sick anytime now. So annoyed at them. Am I being silly if I turn this job down?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

You will not be silly hun. Do what is best for you and bubs. If you know you can't keep up with the hours then don't accept it and look for something else instead. 

I read up a bit about the baby aspirin and it reduces risk of pre-eclampsia. I even read that some doctors prescribe it as a precautionary method eventhough the patients don't have a history of loss or problems etc.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tui I agree with angel, look for something else if it isn't going to work for you. Agree why interview you when he doesn't want to agree to what you asked for! Sorry Hun :hugs: still baby is the most important thingtovthink about now. Xx

Angel I don't know anything about aspirin or baby aspirin. I've stopped all supplements and everything this cycle. If I'm not luck this cycle I might consider getting royal jelly for next cycle to add to my morning smoothies but that's it I think. So hard to know isn't it. Maybe try it for a cycle and see what happens.

Bm can't wait to see what frer! I hope it shows a line for you. 

Another high post ov temp today so I'm sure I've ovulated, just no idea when. I guess I'm like 4-6dpo now. Please please let this be my month!!! 

X


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies I couldn't get to town, it bloody rained!! Tomorrow is af due date so hoping not to see her and will get a frer tomorrow FXD!! 

Tui- that's a shame about the boss and having to work in office... What ya gunna do with the babies?? They going to doggy daycare?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bush that's a shame, hopefully you'll have a darker line on your ic tomorrow. If af is due you should be able to get a line, fx!!! X


----------



## Soanxious

Baby aspirin I have been taking for almost 3 months made no difference to me so I have now stopped it.. its really cheap to buy from chemists.. I was on 75mg.

BM why does the rain prevent you from going into town? do you get flooded in? or hair goes curly in the wet? :haha:

Its tipping down with rain here.. so fed up... plus had argument with middle daughter.. no one apart from myself and OH know of all my mc's so its stressful plus she is moving away to Zante monday.. and she has wound me up the wrong way today so blocked her from contacting me.. im so angry..

Just so wish I could keep hold of a bloody baby grrrrrrrrrrrrr so narked off.. sorry just so fed up :cry:


----------



## Blondish_keg

OK. POAS addiction struck. DH wants us to get drunk at a dinner party tomorrow and I have a bad feeling (maybe just a wishful thinking feeling) and I dont want to. (we had dinner n drank loaaaads the last time I was preggo n then MC..)

I am CD 25 (29-31 day cycle) and 11DPO
So I attached the image.. I thought I saw a faint blue line on the top one.. Should I just forget about it all and just get drunk?

Getting to the end of my tether now.. started imagining private fertility treatment!

Also
FX for the rest of the testers, yay for the BPFS, BM you should walk in the rain you need a new test, and hugs to the rest of you :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2014-05-23 11_opt.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Soanxious

why wont it let me click on photo to enlarge it? meh!!!!

If your worried you maybe pregnant.. DONT drink.. thats what I do.. maybe have a shandy x


----------



## Blondish_keg

I'm am not worried I am so much as I always think I am and never am...

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images169124
does that help?


----------



## Soanxious

arghh whats happening?? I get a screen saying this when I clicked on link.. :( Warning: implode() [function.implode]: Invalid arguments passed in /home/gwen/public_html/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php on line 167

Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' with message 'You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ') LIMIT 10' at line 3 SELECT * FROM HPT_Gallery_Votes WHERE UserID=164300 AND GalleryID IN () LIMIT 10 ' in /home/gwen/public_html/gapi/global/database.php:52 Stack trace: #0 /home/gwen/public_html/gapi/extended/abstractionbase.php(289): Database->query('?????SELECT *??...') #1 /home/gwen/public_html/gapi/abstraction/hpt_gallery_votes.php(28): AbstractionBase->query('?????SELECT *??...') #2 /home/gwen/public_html/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php(173): HPT_Gallery_Votes->user_image_votes('164300', NULL) #3 {main} thrown in /home/gwen/public_html/gapi/global/database.php on line 52


----------



## Soanxious

what page is test on? on all tests? will go look on countdowntopregnancy... is it same as one u posted here I cant enlarge?


----------



## Soanxious

I found the page.. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=273497

I cant see a line sorry but tests too far away for me to see..im better with close ups x

you dont have to get drunk.. maybe 1 or 2 drinks?


----------



## Blondish_keg

agh I didn't realise it wouldnt go straight there - :dohh:

prob no lines. Gonna buy one first response (double pack of course :winkwink:) and then thats it till im late. maybe. :blush:


----------



## Soanxious

aww.. so hope its a bfp hun :hugs: x


----------



## katestar53

Bush, oh no! Hope you get a darker line tomorrow, fingers crossed for you sweetie :hugs:

Blonedish - Hope you get your BFP soon!

Angelbaby - Ive done loads of research about baby aspirin. I have been taking it daily for the last few weeks and I have no known clotting issues. Apparently it helps with the blood flow to the ovaries and uterus and can also help with the lining. From what I can understand it won't cause any harm if you don't have clotting issues. Im willing to give it a try! We are Ov buddies, Im also on CD10 and OV around the same time as you :)


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Ladies, 

I need some help. AF was last here on April 18th. I have always had a normal cycle and never in my for the whole 13 years that i've had a period missed one. Since my mc I have noticed a cycle average of at the most 32 days. With this being said AF should have came on Tuesday may 20. Here it is May 23 and still no AF. I have tested 3 times. I tested this morning and a few days ago. I keep getting BFN's. I am so confused because with my mc I got a BFP at 4 weeks and only being 1 day late. I just want to know if i'm pregnant or just really late.


----------



## KylasBaby

Haven't been on this thread for a while. Just stalking mostly. But my cycle had finally started on Wednesday so I'll be testing June 18th (at the latest haha). I really should just start then but we all know that won't be happening lol.


----------



## Soanxious

outdoor girl I would just wait a few more days.. sometimes it takes a few cycles to get af regular after a mc.

Kyla..hi hope you are ok... im not able to ttc this cycle.. I am CD 7 :( im having bloods taken. x


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Soanxious said:


> outdoor girl I would just wait a few more days.. sometimes it takes a few cycles to get af regular after a mc.
> 
> Kyla..hi hope you are ok... im not able to ttc this cycle.. I am CD 7 :( im having bloods taken. x


MC was in march. I had a normal cycle afterwards in april. I am just late this month. I don't know if i'm preg or just late.


----------



## Soanxious

I would think that a good test would show positive by now if you were pregnant.. do you chart? maybe a good idea to chart and keep an eye on when you ov and you can see it stay high after ov if pregnant or drop around af time x


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Soanxious said:


> I would think that a good test would show positive by now if you were pregnant.. do you chart? maybe a good idea to chart and keep an eye on when you ov and you can see it stay high after ov if pregnant or drop around af time x

I have never charted but I do test for ovulation


----------



## Soanxious

did you ov later this month? what cd did you ov?


----------



## Tui

Ok, I've logged in to look at pee sticks. Where are the pee sticks BM !


----------



## Leinzlove

Blondish: I see lines definitely when the pic is inverted!

SoAnxious: Can't wait to see a nice line.


----------



## Conina

Hi girls I'm still stalking! 

Outdoorsgirl I had a mc in December. My first cycle was 29 days and the second was (wait for it) 43 days!! I also trested (I didn't think I was pregnant, but couldn't think of another reason why it would be so long). But af arrived eventually. And the next cycle I did get my bfp!


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies I took a test as soon as I got home this afternoon at 2:14pm nothing showed up.. I didn't hold but still nothing showed af should be here tomorrow if I don't wake up with her ill test with FMU and update :).. Kinda disappointed but it's ok always next cycle :) ... Very confused though.. 

Hope everyone else is good catch up tomorrow ok


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww sorry bush, hopefully a line shows up tomorrow tho. Are you still feeling pregnant? X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Was there a certain type of nuts that are good for progesterone does anyone know? I think I saw it on this thread xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Bm
I feel the same as u I was sure I was pregnant and now as I have af it's a weird af not like my usual it's less heavy and in the beginning had a lot of cm and just really not heavy


----------



## Bushmumma

Well guess I'll find out proper in the morning hey :) 
Hope she goes quickly so you can get back into it!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep still MrsW, but not as sure now, it's ok though always next cycle if not now.. I may have been off on my o date too, that is what I'm thinking ATM.. Oh well tell yas in the morning.. 
How are you going?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yep could be you oved a bit later, you're defo not out until af arrives. Fx she doesn't! 

I'm ok, somewhere in my tww, don't know by how many days. I'm guessing af will be here before next wkend. 

X


----------



## outdoorgirl23

It's now been 36 days since I last seen AF and still got a negative yesterday. I'm praying she doesn't show and I get a BFP next week when I try to test again. I have been told if it's so long I can go to the doctor for a blood test. Should I just wait for next month or keep waiting for AF to show or a BFP or if I get a negative next week should I see my doctor about why this is happening and get a blood test.


----------



## katestar53

I agree BM, it ain't over till the fat lady sings! Really hoping you get your sticky BFP my lovely :)

Outdoorgirl - How long are your cycles usually? It might be that they are a little out of sync after your loss. Does it feel like AF is on it's way? Maybe hold out till next week then if still no show then get a blood test. Do you know when you OV? FX'd it's your BFP x

MrsW, hope that nasty witch stats away for you sweetie x

Not much happening here, CD12 for me & still low on my CBFM. I can tell that I'm entering my fertile period though. Am planning on dtd every other day then when I get my peak BD'ing three days in a row! It's making me tired even thinking about it.... Sometimes I find ttc sex so much effort, it's much more enjoyable when you haven't the pressure of trying to make a babba x


----------



## outdoorgirl23

My cycles are always normal. I have never missed a period for 13 years since i've had a period. I have never been late except this time. I have had normal periods and had normal periods after my mc. I don't have any signs of AF coming any time soon. I have been having on and off back ache and head aches every once in awhile but never get that with AF. I'm going to try to test again next week. The longest i've gone in a cycle is 32 days. I know when my last period was and I know when I ovulated and AF should have come already. We Bd when I got a positive on ovulation test so hoping for the best.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Outdoor girl keeping my fingers crossed for you. It's so confusing when ttc isn't it.

Kate I agree, I find sex much less enjoyable when I know we 'have' to do it for ttc! But hubby is always willing so we get on with it haha :rofl:


----------



## katestar53

Outdoorgirl, it must be driving you nuts this not knowing. If I was you id go & get a blood test via your GP so at least then you know whether you are pregnant or not. It's so stressful isn't it this ttc business... Makes it even worst when we haven't a clue what is going on with our bodies. After my last three losses I felt so angry that my body wasn't doing what it is suppose to do... In a way it made me feel less if a women if that makes sense? Blahhhhh, hopefully we will get our sticky beans soon sweetie. Big hugs x

MrsW, same here, hubby would have it everyday if he could, sod that, lol!


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Thanks ladies. It is very hard ttc but also not knowing what is going on. I just either want AF to show or to get a BFP... this waiting game is a killer.


----------



## Kaiecee

Cd6 and cd3 for clomid I definetly feel something going on hope iga a good thing :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Still no sign of af but a bfn this morning so guess I'll test again in the morning and see :) thanks everyone :hugs: 
MrsW hope she stays away!!


----------



## Tui

Bushmumma said:


> Still no sign of af but a bfn this morning so guess I'll test again in the morning and see :) thanks everyone :hugs:
> MrsW hope she stays away!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you honey :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks darlin xo


----------



## Tui

My mum is coming up to stay for a day or two soon before she goes off wandering again. They have a motorhome bus and go off travelling every couple of months. I will be about 8 weeks then. Should I tell her or is it too early? I won't see her for a month after that so I could wait till after the scan. It was only Xmas time when we were still saying we didn't want kids, so she might be a tad shocked! Advice please?


----------



## katestar53

Tui, it's a tough one... In one way it would be a nice surprise for her when she returns for her travels. I'm sure she'd be shocked but over the moon :))) 

I decided not to tell my Mum when I found out at Christmas and she passed away thinking I was pregnant which was nice in a way. I had my mc two weeks before. I know she's up there sprinkling baby dust on me :)

BM, so sorry sweetie pie... Hope she stays away x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would tell her. We've told our parents as soon as we got a positive test apart from this time. We recently lost DHs Nan and we wanted to make sure everything was ok this time before telling his Mum. We will tell our parents after the scan on Tuesday.


----------



## Blondish_keg

Ok ladies.. so I thought I was just having line eye but this morning (after not drinking last night) I just had to POAS. Two tests later I was like, these just cant be bloody evaps, no tests could be this consistant so i did a first response.. with a faint BFP! 

I then looked back and took the attached photo and there was a line in the first response 3 days ago too! 

Completely nervous now. scared to even fart. oddly I was kinda looking forward to a good BD, now I hope I have to wait 9 months or so :happydance: Just trying to decide if I can keep the news in long enough to find an inventive way to tell OH?
 



Attached Files:







2014-05-25 08_opt.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyyyyy :happydance: Congratulations :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Kaicee: Great Plan! <3 Don't spill gender on FB! :)

BM: Hoping she has the best of reasons for staying away.

Tui: Why not tell her. I didn't tell my Mother because she would tell everyone. But if you trust her, I'd spill. This is your rainbow. <3

Blondish: I see them clearly! Congrats!

KateStar: I'm so sorry for your loss. I told my Grandmother on her death bed that we were TTC. She was incoherent. But I did so just to tell this baby I told her about wanting them. Probably weird I know.

Brunette: I'm sorry for your loss of DH's Nan! This baby is sticky! How are you feeling? Is it getting easier with the clexane?


----------



## katestar53

I see it :dance::dance::dance: 

So pleased for you Blondish :)


----------



## Tui

That's wonderful blondish, congratulations xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Woo hoo Blondish! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Leinzlove said:


> Kaicee: Great Plan! <3 Don't spill gender on FB! :)
> 
> BM: Hoping she has the best of reasons for staying away.
> 
> Tui: Why not tell her. I didn't tell my Mother because she would tell everyone. But if you trust her, I'd spill. This is your rainbow. <3
> 
> Blondish: I see them clearly! Congrats!
> 
> KateStar: I'm so sorry for your loss. I told my Grandmother on her death bed that we were TTC. She was incoherent. But I did so just to tell this baby I told her about wanting them. Probably weird I know.
> 
> Brunette: I'm sorry for your loss of DH's Nan! This baby is sticky! How are you feeling? Is it getting easier with the clexane?

I am feeling awful. Started throwing up daily with constant nausea. I'll take it though :)

Yeh the Clexane is ok. It's started hurting a little now but I think it's because I'm so bruise I'm having to move to different parts of my leg.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations blondish xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Blondish that's fantastic!! Woohoo! 

Still waiting on af or a BFP one or the other :).


----------



## Bushmumma

Going away for the night and packing bags before leaving I grab a frer out if cupboard and being with me to test in morning, yep I gotta a problem :haha:
Anyone with any ideas what's goin on with me? 
Just curious if anyone's got advice :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Leinzlove said:


> Kaicee: Great Plan! <3 Don't spill gender on FB! :)
> 
> BM: Hoping she has the best of reasons for staying away.
> 
> Tui: Why not tell her. I didn't tell my Mother because she would tell everyone. But if you trust her, I'd spill. This is your rainbow. <3
> 
> Blondish: I see them clearly! Congrats!
> 
> KateStar: I'm so sorry for your loss. I told my Grandmother on her death bed that we were TTC. She was incoherent. But I did so just to tell this baby I told her about wanting them. Probably weird I know.
> 
> Brunette: I'm sorry for your loss of DH's Nan! This baby is sticky! How are you feeling? Is it getting easier with the clexane?


Omg congrats :) u need to tell me ur secret in having girls:) I'm so happy and don't worry I'd never tell anyone :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Blondish
Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bushmumma said:


> Going away for the night and packing bags before leaving I grab a frer out if cupboard and being with me to test in morning, yep I gotta a problem :haha:
> Anyone with any ideas what's goin on with me?
> Just curious if anyone's got advice :)

When is AF due? Is it today?


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep today, it's now 9:13pm and not a single sign ages on her way....


----------



## brunettebimbo

Did you chart this month?


----------



## Bushmumma

No BB only used Ovia and kept track of cm, this mornings cm was extra thick like half hardened wood glue..


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wonder if maybe your O date was off? I could never just track CM to confirm O. It wouldn't be accurate for me. 

Good Luck!


----------



## katestar53

I'm the same, if it wasn't for my monitor I wouldn't have a clue when the eggy makes her grand entrance. Like BB said maybe you OV later than you thought? Hope so as the really thick glue like CM sounds promising hun. Are you off to anywhere nice? x


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm thinking that's a possibility BB also got a squirt of milk coming outta boobs not just drops, squirts... ?? My body is going bonkers on me :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Now that is weird!


----------



## Bushmumma

Kate darlin just off to see an insurance assessor as we have been broken into twice in 4 weeks so getting the claims done at same time... But staying in a nice motel for the night :)... Be back home tomorrow.
Yeah cm only changed this morning from yesterday it was more liquidy/softer.. I pray it's a good sign :)..

I thought I could have been off but not sure. This is 2nd cycle after mc and first cycle I've ever tracked anything. DH and I have been talking and if this isn't it I'll do opk's next cycle and try my hand at charting too.


----------



## Bushmumma

BB yes I know! Strange right!?!?


----------



## Kaiecee

Bm 
I had some drops with my first pregnancy that's a good sign :)


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Hi ladies well AF has been as you know... So onwards and upwards for next cycle we are taking pregnacare vitamins for him and her and I'm also taking evening primrose oil (only up to ovulation) (both been taking vitamins for as long as I can remember) been using conceive plus for about 3 months so this month I've ordered some preseed to give a go and I've also starting drinking green tea again! And this will be our 3rd cycle of clomid! Does anyone have any other tips of becoming pregnant after 21months of trying I feel I've tried a lot but maybe there's something I'm missing TIA Good luck to all :dust: and :hugs: x x x


----------



## katestar53

Is it the conception Pregnacare your on? I've just started on them too. The one thing that seems to work for me is Robitussin cough mixture. I take it around OV and it makes me super wet as I don't usually get much CM x


----------



## Ladybirdgb

I would like to join July testers if that's ok


----------



## Bluebearmummy

katestar53 said:


> Is it the conception Pregnacare your on? I've just started on them too. The one thing that seems to work for me is Robitussin cough mixture. I take it around OV and it makes me super wet as I don't usually get much CM x

Hi yes it is! How often do you take the cough mixture and on what days? Thank you x


----------



## katestar53

Welcome Ladybird, so sorry that you have found yourself here x

BBM - Here's a link for it sweetie, make sure you drink loads of water on top of you daily requirement. Also make sure that guaifenesin is the only active ingredient. I get Morriosins own brand as it's only £1.25 :) I take it in the three days leading up to OV then two days on top of that. It's two teaspoons three times a day. It's meant to help if on clomid as I have heard that can dry up your cm. It makes me super went down there (sorry tmi) but I really notice a difference. My hubby even noticed! He thinks I've gone bonkers but if if helps then I'm doing it, lol x

https://www.justmommies.com/getting...bitussin-guaifenesin-cough-syrup-to-improve-f


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry I have been MIA... Have had a very busy eventful weekend.

Congrats blondish!

BM so sorry for your bfn :( so tricky. 

AFM I am just waiting to O :) hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## brunettebimbo

BBM getting your husband to take folic acid can boost sperm count, we fell pregnant the first month that hubby took it. Also have you tried charting?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

I will catch up soon - been hectic today, but just want to share my excitement. Almost positive opks :) so much better than the last couple of month! I am at cd13 so will test tomorrow and on cd15.
 



Attached Files:







Kempton%20Park-20140525-07635.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 2









Kempton%20Park-20140525-07644.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1









Kempton%20Park-20140525-07645.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome ladybirdgb :) 

Congratulations blondish! Woohoo!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Thanks for your kind welcome ladies I have recently lost but am trying again I'm taking vitamins and tracking ovulation using daily tests determination is Junes keyword x x x


----------



## Bluebearmummy

katestar53 said:


> Welcome Ladybird, so sorry that you have found yourself here x
> 
> BBM - Here's a link for it sweetie, make sure you drink loads of water on top of you daily requirement. Also make sure that guaifenesin is the only active ingredient. I get Morriosins own brand as it's only £1.25 :) I take it in the three days leading up to OV then two days on top of that. It's two teaspoons three times a day. It's meant to help if on clomid as I have heard that can dry up your cm. It makes me super went down there (sorry tmi) but I really notice a difference. My hubby even noticed! He thinks I've gone bonkers but if if helps then I'm doing it, lol x
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/getting...bitussin-guaifenesin-cough-syrup-to-improve-f

Thanks ill get some and see how I get on! Where are you in your cycle at the moment Hun? x x x


----------



## Bluebearmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> BBM getting your husband to take folic acid can boost sperm count, we fell pregnant the first month that hubby took it. Also have you tried charting?

Hi, hope your okay? he is in the pregnacare for him an I'm sure it's got folic acid in! I've used a few apps on my phone before but never really had any benefit from it!! I think I'm so in tune with my body after 21months I know to the day when everything happens like clockwork x x x


----------



## katestar53

I'm cd13 and about to OV! Just gone high on my CBFM so should OV either Wed or Thurs, we will start BDing tonight and dtd every night till Friday... Crikey, that's a lot of BDing! Hopefully we will manage 6 times in a row! 

Where abouts are you sweetie?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome ladybird xx

Angel yay for + opks!! Now comes the fun part of the cycle! Fx for you xx

My cycle just got weirder!! So I know I ov-ed early but I don't know how many dpo I am, I'd guess 7-9? Earlier on wiping I had rusty blood. I'm cd22 so if its af she's either come even earlier at like 8 dpo or if I'm 10 dpo which is when she's arrived the last 4 cycles then I oved on cd12?! That's 7 days earlier than I usually ov. 

It's gone to a tiny bit of brown on wiping now. I'm praying it doesn't come back as I had exactly the same with my dd pregnancy and it was an ib. But I daren't get my hopes up, my cycles not predictable just now and I've hoped so many times recently and been wrong! I had cramping earlier and I feel like I've pulled my tummy muscles. Ill know if there's more bleeding later that its af.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

katestar53 said:


> I'm cd13 and about to OV! Just gone high on my CBFM so should OV either Wed or Thurs, we will start BDing tonight and dtd every night till Friday... Crikey, that's a lot of BDing! Hopefully we will manage 6 times in a row!
> 
> Where abouts are you sweetie?

Fingers crossed for you and keep me posted :thumbup: :dust: to you x

I'm only on cd4 so still a long way to go for me we will be on holiday when I find out if I'm pregnant this month x x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Mrs W! Did you carry on temping?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks brunette! I didn't, I had a few high temps and stopped. Recently I've had a cycle where my temp plummeted the day before af came and yet another where it took 2 days after af came to drop so I now figure it won't tell me a lot. Although I might do a cheeky temp tomorrow just to see if its high or low!


----------



## sportysgirl

jmandrews said:


> Sorry I have been MIA... Have had a very busy eventful weekend.
> 
> Congrats blondish!
> 
> BM so sorry for your bfn :( so tricky.
> 
> AFM I am just waiting to O :) hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.

I am waiting to OV too. CD 10 x


----------



## katestar53

Yay to everyone that's about to O... Let's get BDing!!! 

MrsW, I've everything crossed for you that's it's ib, really hope that AF stays away and you get your BFP, when will you test? Xxx


----------



## katestar53

Bluebearmummy said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd13 and about to OV! Just gone high on my CBFM so should OV either Wed or Thurs, we will start BDing tonight and dtd every night till Friday... Crikey, that's a lot of BDing! Hopefully we will manage 6 times in a row!
> 
> Where abouts are you sweetie?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you and keep me posted :thumbup: :dust: to you x
> 
> I'm only on cd4 so still a long way to go for me we will be on holiday when I find out if I'm pregnant this month x xClick to expand...

Thanks my love. Ohhhh how amazing would a holiday BFP be?!? Where you going? I'm away on the 14th June for a week & will be testing a few days before. We are off to Anglesey for seek with my OH family, can't wait x


----------



## Mrs W 11

A holiday bfp would be amazing!! Fingers crossed for you. We are going away that week as well, probably on the 16th June, camping! We've just bought a big tent, very excited.

If the bleeding doesn't come back I guess I would test in a few days. Maybe tues or weds. But knowing my luck I'm sure it's af. It's just so weird. But then ttc for me is weird these days! X


----------



## Soanxious

Congratulations Blondish!! :dance:

BB I didnt know that had been happening!!!! did they take items? thats awful so you cant even stay in your own home?

Angel lovely positive opk's :D

Good luck to everyone this and next cycle x


----------



## katestar53

Bushmumma said:


> Kate darlin just off to see an insurance assessor as we have been broken into twice in 4 weeks so getting the claims done at same time... But staying in a nice motel for the night :)... Be back home tomorrow.
> Yeah cm only changed this morning from yesterday it was more liquidy/softer.. I pray it's a good sign :)..
> 
> I thought I could have been off but not sure. This is 2nd cycle after mc and first cycle I've ever tracked anything. DH and I have been talking and if this isn't it I'll do opk's next cycle and try my hand at charting too.

That's horrible BM :( But enjoy you nigt away x


----------



## Blondish_keg

Thanks ladies :hugs: 
Welcome new comers :)


----------



## jmandrews

sportysgirl said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA... Have had a very busy eventful weekend.
> 
> Congrats blondish!
> 
> BM so sorry for your bfn :( so tricky.
> 
> AFM I am just waiting to O :) hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.
> 
> I am waiting to OV too. CD 10 xClick to expand...

Woo Hoo!!!! What day do u expect to O?


----------



## Soanxious

what symptoms have u got Blondish? :D x


----------



## Bluebearmummy

katestar53 said:


> Bluebearmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd13 and about to OV! Just gone high on my CBFM so should OV either Wed or Thurs, we will start BDing tonight and dtd every night till Friday... Crikey, that's a lot of BDing! Hopefully we will manage 6 times in a row!
> 
> Where abouts are you sweetie?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you and keep me posted :thumbup: :dust: to you x
> 
> I'm only on cd4 so still a long way to go for me we will be on holiday when I find out if I'm pregnant this month x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks my love. Ohhhh how amazing would a holiday BFP be?!? Where you going? I'm away on the 14th June for a week & will be testing a few days before. We are off to Anglesey for seek with my OH family, can't wait xClick to expand...

I know would be great to see! We're off to Dorset for 2 weeks with my family x x good luck for you hope you have some great news to be able to tell the family on your holiday I love Anglesey x x


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think it is af as I've had more bleeding :cry: knew I shouldn't have got my hopes up. How is my cycle still so crazy 5 months after a loss. Maybe the supplements were helping after all. Feeling really low. Hate it when I get carried away and allows self to think maybe this is it, only to have to face reality soon after. Sorry for the rant xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Tested this morning and DH thinks aye there's a line, I think maybe there's a line surely he can't have line eye too!!? :rofl: 
So no af and no sign of her as yet. 

Blue- hope you get a nice BFP on your holiday darlin :).


----------



## Bushmumma

MrsW don't very darlin, please smile we all got you here.. New cycle will be your cycle sweetheart! :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Blue hope you get your bfp..

MrsW sorry to hear af has arrived..

FX Bm its a bfp :D x


----------



## iamamermaid

Hi, ladies!
I've read this thread from page 1 to here and I loved the support in this thread! Can I join and be put on June testers? :happydance:

I am now 8dpo, 3rd month off of BCP and 3rd month TTC#1. I have 6 more days til af is due, and unforunately I'd have to test a fewdays after af is due (if the with will be) because I don't have nice HPTs here that can detect early pregnancy. Boo.

Fx to all of us Testers, hope we get a looooot of BFPs!!!!! :D


----------



## Soanxious

Welcome Mermaid.. wow that is some reading... all 189 pages lol.

Good luck with your testing... I would say all tests would show a pos bfp if tested on AF day.. what tests are you using?

:)


----------



## Bushmumma

Welcome mermaid!! Lovely of you to read all those pages :) hope you get a BFP this cycle FXD for you darlin :).


----------



## Kaiecee

welcolme mermaid

bm
wow thats alot of break ins hope nothing too valuable was stolen :(

when will u test again and will u post the pic?


----------



## katestar53

I'm so sorry MrsW... Sending big hugs x

Welcome Iamamermaid! 

BM can you post a pic? Xxx

I'm annoyed at myself, got a peak in my CBFM so will O in the next 12-36 hours. I fell asleep last night as was super tired so will BD the next three nights... Just hope that's enough. My monitor usually gives be three high days then two peaks but only got one high this time :( Hope the spermy catches that eggy in time x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome Mermaid. :)

Kate I have a similar problem. I hope we will catch an eggy this time.

I am at cd14 and got a very good positve opk yesterday and was still positive this morning. We dtd on cd9-12 and now my husband is struck down with a cold. I feel bad for asking to bd when he don't feel well. Ff put me at 1dpo tomorrow due to the opks so does that mean I am ovulating today and do I still have a chance even if we don't bd today?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

MrsW I am sorry af arrived :( have you considered trying progestorone cream?


----------



## katestar53

Hey Angelbaby, I'm sure there will be some sperm waiting ready for the egg from when you dtd on cd12 but is there anyway you can persuade your OH for a quickie tonight? I am cd14 and we dtd on cd11 but hubby pulled his back at the gym yesterday & I was tired so not really up for sexy times! Tonight he will be getting the full works, candle, underwear, the lot so he has no excuse. I've told him ill do all the work if his backs still bad, lol! FX we will both catch that egg & get our rainbow BFP! Xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I will try to persuade him tonight just for back up. It's the best lines I had since trying ttc and wonder if the inofolic had to with it.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Angel no I haven't tried progesterone cream. I'm feeling really helpless as my dr doesn't think there's an issue and do any testing. I'd rather have tests and be prescribed something just incase it makes things worse. Have you used progesterone cream? 

I know we are all different but I'm sure there's something wrong with me at the moment. I don't know where to turn. 

It sucks when one of you gets ill at ov time, I hope your hubby feels well enough to dtd tonight xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I honestly think you need to talk to leinz because what you are experiencing is what she had. She is carrying her rainbow now after taking matters in her own hands. Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Really? Is she on this thread, I think she's on some threads I'm on. I'd love some help, I just don't know what to do x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yes :) leinzlove :) 

Sorry Leinz! But you are our miracle so we need your input. Lol

She is all over this forum and one dear sweetheart. She started with the cream and b6 after quite a few cp. She would get a bfp and on the same day af would have arrived, but she kicked af for good! I really think she can help you!! Xx


----------



## jmandrews

Aw mrs w I hope u get answers so you can get your miracle. Sounds like Leinz will be a lot of help to u.

FF isn't letting me log on through my app. My phone is acting weird.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I haven't even had a bfp, just that af arrives early 8-10 dpo every cycle. I know I have a lp defect but don't know how to get tests to find out why. I've read it could be low progesterone or could be an estrogen issue as if violation is weak the corpus luteum won't work properly. How come there's no medical support out there for people like us :-(


----------



## katestar53

MrsW, I really feel for you :( Hopefully Leinz can give you some advice with the progesterone cream. Could you maybe go private? Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you mentioned the LP to your Doctor because they should look into that because it's an imbalance not a TTC thing?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

MrsW, you can have a look at my journal. On the last page you will find Leinzlove and Tella. PM both because they BOTH can help you. I promise. Leinzlove can talk out of experience and Tella, well sadly ttc more than 4 years for #1 but we trust she will have her rainbow soon, is one walking encyclopedia. She can tell you what will help on almost about everything.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Last time I saw the dr my lp had been 10 days for 2 cycles which she thought was ok (I don't, I know my dd implanted on 10dpo!). But this cycle was about 7-8 dpo so ill go back, I agree it's an imbalance. I stopped all the supplements this month and I think that's why. Not sure what to do next. 

Thanks angel lovely, ill have a look and will pm them both!! Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It does sound like a progestorone problem to me hun. I am sorry that she didn't help you ate all and considering a 10 day lp as normal is just wrong.


----------



## sportysgirl

jmandrews said:


> sportysgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA... Have had a very busy eventful weekend.
> 
> Congrats blondish!
> 
> BM so sorry for your bfn :( so tricky.
> 
> AFM I am just waiting to O :) hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.
> 
> I am waiting to OV too. CD 10 xClick to expand...
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!! What day do u expect to O?Click to expand...

It has been around day 15. What about you? X


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Congrats Blondish! 

Okay so i'm now on cd 38 and still no AF. I didn't test this morning. I am afraid to keep testing and get a negative. I am just going to wait until this weekend coming up and try to test again. If i'm prego then I should be about 6 weeks and hopefully get a BFP. I'm just so sick of not knowing whats going on. I just wish I would get a BFP or AF would show so I can get back to trying if she shows. I still have no signs of AF. I have had some bach ache and light head aches. I feel like i'm a be sick every once in a while but no sickness. I'm so lost and confused and irritated. I just want to know something.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

outdoorgirl23 said:


> Congrats Blondish!
> 
> Okay so i'm now on cd 38 and still no AF. I didn't test this morning. I am afraid to keep testing and get a negative. I am just going to wait until this weekend coming up and try to test again. If i'm prego then I should be about 6 weeks and hopefully get a BFP. I'm just so sick of not knowing whats going on. I just wish I would get a BFP or AF would show so I can get back to trying if she shows. I still have no signs of AF. I have had some bach ache and light head aches. I feel like i'm a be sick every once in a while but no sickness. I'm so lost and confused and irritated. I just want to know something.

I am sorry you are still stuck in limbo and hope it will be a blazing shbfp instead of af. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Last day of clomid hope something will work also ordered some test online they say they are better then some store bought ones and I have friends that used then and love them


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I have my fingers crossed everything works our for you K.

Poor hubby is so sick, but he gave me some swimmers. I had to treat him first though ;)


----------



## iamamermaid

Thank you, loves, for the nice welcome! :)

Soanxious, dh bought me a handful of HPTs that detect pregnancy only on the day of a missed period. I am 10dpo now and really want to test but I guess I have to wait til 
June1 to test. Haha!

Btw Blondish, congrats on your :bfp: !! Sorry, TMI, but may I ask whay dpo are you and how does your cm looks like?
I'm obsessing over my cm now because I don't believe I have actually seen ewcm when I wiped before and after O but I am fairly feeling wet.. mm..

Angel, I think KateStar is right, your bd on CD12 is good but it would be nice if you back up with another bd. Were you able to persuade dh?


----------



## iamamermaid

Outdoorgirl, how long is your usual cycle length? I hear back ache is a good sign plus missing af. Have you tried cb digis?

K, I hope clomid will do wonders for you this cycle!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi Ladies, how's everyone today?

So af showed last night, it's great really as it's a proper bleed and last one was not it was only spotting. I'm happy that I should be able to get a better pin point on o this cycle :).. So let's see what happens this time, yay for third cycle after loss!! Xo


----------



## jmandrews

sportysgirl said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sportysgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA... Have had a very busy eventful weekend.
> 
> Congrats blondish!
> 
> BM so sorry for your bfn :( so tricky.
> 
> AFM I am just waiting to O :) hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.
> 
> I am waiting to OV too. CD 10 xClick to expand...
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!! What day do u expect to O?Click to expand...
> 
> It has been around day 15. What about you? XClick to expand...

Same here!!!! So exciting!!! What day did AF show for you?


----------



## Tui

Oh bushmumma, I'm sorry, what was with those funny tests? 

Oh well, glad you aren't too down about it. Next time for sure.

PM me your address, I'll send you some cheapy opks and hpts.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Bushmumma I am sorry that af showed, but glad it's better this cycle. June shbfp here we come!!

Mermaid I managed to pursuade him and he is a real hunny. Poor guy is really sick though and first time in years took off from work. I gave him some tlc <3


----------



## Tui

iamamermaid said:


> Hi, ladies!
> I've read this thread from page 1 to here and I loved the support in this thread! Can I join and be put on June testers? :happydance:
> 
> I am now 8dpo, 3rd month off of BCP and 3rd month TTC#1. I have 6 more days til af is due, and unforunately I'd have to test a fewdays after af is due (if the with will be) because I don't have nice HPTs here that can detect early pregnancy. Boo.
> 
> Fx to all of us Testers, hope we get a looooot of BFPs!!!!! :D

Hi mermaid, good luck to you.



katestar53 said:


> I'm so sorry MrsW... Sending big hugs x
> 
> Welcome Iamamermaid!
> 
> BM can you post a pic? Xxx
> 
> I'm annoyed at myself, got a peak in my CBFM so will O in the next 12-36 hours. I fell asleep last night as was super tired so will BD the next three nights... Just hope that's enough. My monitor usually gives be three high days then two peaks but only got one high this time :( Hope the spermy catches that eggy in time x

I'm sure you will get plenty of little fellas in on time, try not to worry:winkwink:



Angelbaby_01 said:


> Welcome Mermaid. :)
> 
> Kate I have a similar problem. I hope we will catch an eggy this time.
> 
> I am at cd14 and got a very good positve opk yesterday and was still positive this morning. We dtd on cd9-12 and now my husband is struck down with a cold. I feel bad for asking to bd when he don't feel well. Ff put me at 1dpo tomorrow due to the opks so does that mean I am ovulating today and do I still have a chance even if we don't bd today?

Poor hubby, hope you can get one more bd in there. Remember they can last quite a while up there so don't panic if you can't:hugs:



Mrs W 11 said:


> Angel no I haven't tried progesterone cream. I'm feeling really helpless as my dr doesn't think there's an issue and do any testing. I'd rather have tests and be prescribed something just incase it makes things worse. Have you used progesterone cream?
> 
> I know we are all different but I'm sure there's something wrong with me at the moment. I don't know where to turn.
> 
> It sucks when one of you gets ill at ov time, I hope your hubby feels well enough to dtd tonight xx

Hope you sort things out honey. Sure leinz will help you, she's lovely.



outdoorgirl23 said:


> Congrats Blondish!
> 
> Okay so i'm now on cd 38 and still no AF. I didn't test this morning. I am afraid to keep testing and get a negative. I am just going to wait until this weekend coming up and try to test again. If i'm prego then I should be about 6 weeks and hopefully get a BFP. I'm just so sick of not knowing whats going on. I just wish I would get a BFP or AF would show so I can get back to trying if she shows. I still have no signs of AF. I have had some bach ache and light head aches. I feel like i'm a be sick every once in a while but no sickness. I'm so lost and confused and irritated. I just want to know something.

Hope it's a shy bfp xx



Kaiecee said:


> Last day of clomid hope something will work also ordered some test online they say they are better then some store bought ones and I have friends that used then and love them

Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Soanxious

Mermaid I wouldn't worry too much about CM.. I have got pregnant 5 times since last oct and each time my cm has been either dry/wet/creamy... they have all been different.. every pregnancy is different.. and I dont recall too much cm when I had full term pregnancies.

BM glad you feel positive about AF.. and this is a proper one.. hopefully this is the best cycle to ttc :D x

I just got seduced by OH... 1st time he has ever totally done that.. he run me a bath n candles the lot... had to remind him that we were not BD this cycle only DTD and im wondering if the pull out idea works... :haha:


----------



## Tui

That's typical men, always want it when they can't have it ! Nice to be pampered though. I got breakfast in bed on sunday. Bacon and eggs too, yummy. Sorry, won't appeal to you though. 

Hope your weather is good there. Just started to get cold here, first frost this morning. Pond was frozen over. Snow on the hills. Summer is so long here, I forget what it's like. Just thinking I'll be able to swim in our pool when I'm the size of a house next spring/summer. Hope I can get out!


----------



## Soanxious

One thing I miss about being a vegetarian is bacon..had to be crispy bacon lol.. sounds like you got pampered :D

We had a nice bank holiday for once.. 20c here..went to the coast (25 mins drive) with middle daughter who is now In Gatwick airport waiting for her flight to Zakynthos... so im lingering online to check her flight leaves on time. so worried about her. She's not the brightest (in a dipsy way).. easily led.. :(

I don't want to ever see winter again.. think I should live in Spain in their summer then when it gets slightly cooler.. move down near NZ or Australia and have summer.. then back to spain summer time for them.. all year round tan and happy :haha:

Wish I had a swimming pool.. sounds divine :D


----------



## jmandrews

Need advice I have always been told to BD every other day. Do you ladies do that or do you every day? We did the every other day method with my other two pregnancies.


----------



## Soanxious

I do it daily.. and sometimes twice a day.. got pregnant 5 times since last oct.. just no sticky :(


----------



## Tui

We did it every day for 9 days. Must have worked but I wouldn't recommend it :haha:

I was told if everything is fine and he has healthy sperm then everyday is fine. Think it's only if there is a S count problem they say every other day. My doc said eod is fine. It only takes once though so it's more about what's comfortable for you. Every day is hard work and not particularly romantic.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It depends on your OH's swimmers. If he got strong swimmers then everyday would be fine. Have you tried SMEP?


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies! I'm not sure on his swimmers. He hasn't been tested but as far as I know all is good. :) we are able to get pregnant. 
Sperm meets egg plan right? What exactly so u do for that.


----------



## Kaiecee

im so sorry bm i was sure it was ur bfp :(


----------



## Bushmumma

K it's ok, I'm ok.. Pretty happy that my cycle is back to where it should be so maybe this cycle :)..., how you going?


----------



## Kaiecee

so hopefully we both get our bfp in june :)
im ok still a little dizzy but i read thats a side effect hope it works this month so i can stress less me and dh dtd almost everyday im going to try to get him to build it up a little for my ov days


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry AF showed BM. 

As for BD, daily worked for us!


----------



## Leinzlove

BM, so sorry to hear AF showed... June BFP's for everyone unless you are testing in the next few days. :hugs:

We went every day here, also. However, I also fell pregnant just doing it twice in my fertile window because we had bronchitis.


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks leinz :) it'll be this cycle for sure :).

K- I hope I works for you too darlin! FXD


----------



## sportysgirl

Sorry AF came bushmama. Here's to third cycle BFP!


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/67C93947-9A37-421E-BF84-B42674F1A3B2_zpsi0oajgmx.jpg

Meet our baby. 
I am so so relieved. Baby is measuring bang on. We even saw a little heartbeat. Hubby and I cried our eyes out! :cloud9:


----------



## iamamermaid

Bushmama, sorry about cruel af. We'll get our shbfps this June, don't worry!

I'm feeling really positive about this cycle, and thank you Soanxious about the cm reminder. I've always been told to not rely so much on cm as it is not a very good indicator but I just sometimes can't help but obsess, haha!

As for bd, we do it daily. We opted for smep this cycle but dh just wants to dtd everyday, sometimes 3x a day. :haha: 

Hopefully, we caught the eggy this time! Only 3days left to find out! I will test on June 1 if I can help it! Any other testers on first week of June, ladies??

Babypdust and fx to us all!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Brunette that is fab! What a wonderful thing to see not surprised you were both crying! 

Iamamermaid fingers crossed you caught that eggy!


----------



## Bushmumma

BB that's just beautiful!! Makes me tear up for you :cry: happy cry though... Good job mummy :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

brunettebimbo said:


> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/67C93947-9A37-421E-BF84-B42674F1A3B2_zpsi0oajgmx.jpg
> 
> Meet our baby.
> I am so so relieved. Baby is measuring bang on. We even saw a little heartbeat. Hubby and I cried our eyes out! :cloud9:

:cry: Wonderful!!! :cloud9: <3


----------



## Bushmumma

Today I bought pre-conception, concieve well gold... Claims to supply nutrients for healthy O 
Support a healthy female reproductive system 
And supports normal/natural conception.

It has CoQ10, B5, folic Acid, B1&2, B6, B12, biotin, D3, vitamin E, dha, EPA, omega 3 and others... What's your thought ladies? 

Sound worthwhile? 28days worth cost me $37.00 so I hope so.. When I read it in store I thought a few of those ingredients were the good ones to help when TTC. 
Hope I got it right :) phrase let me know.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Amazing news bb! Congratulations xx 

Bm sorry af got you. Your supplements sound worth a try. I'm doing royal jelly this cycle!


----------



## Bushmumma

Royal jelly? Please explain darlin :)


----------



## Soanxious

This is the SMEP plan https://spermmeetseggplan.com/smep-step-by-step/

BB congratulations on such a beautiful scan xx

BM I take the prenatels but bought the extra you have in yours separate.. the ones I add are Co Enzyme Q10 - Vit B compound - Omega 3 and aspirin so the ones you got are excellent.. and my Co Enzyme Q10 cost £23 alone!! then £10 for prenatels thats without the other things. you had a bargain ;)


----------



## Bushmumma

Awesome! That's what I wanted to hear :) I thought I'd had read that you and others had/have use Q10 and then with them being altogether I thought it might be great... Can't hurt :). Better to give bubs a great little wall to want to nestle into when it's time. Also Tui has done the most generous thing for me and offered to send her left over tests HPT's and opks for me! I'm very greatful of this. Once revived will be only missing temping which DH and I decided not to do yet, hoping that what we are doin/goin to do will give us our BFP very soon :). I can't believe that outside of you all here he is my most supportive person through this. Also the most understanding, he knows how much it means to us and he is helping me knowing that the more I do the better the outcome and he can't offer as much he says.. I assure him that he offers everything that brings it all together <3


----------



## Soanxious

Aww thats lovely of Tui to do that :D thats when the addiction will 10 fold :haha:

Yes the meds are awesome.. keep taking them.. it also takes around 90 days to better the quality of the eggs so if you dont conceive straight away dont panic.. just think the closer to the 90 days the better quality the egg may be also :D

Also try Soya Isoflavones and take them CD 3-7 only. nothing more nothing less just CD 3-7 so many women mentioning them on ttc page and getting bfp's. apparently works like a natural clomid... I have got some.. but not tried this cycle.. will do next cycle 

So nice DH is fully on board :D


----------



## katestar53

Jmadrews - We dtd everyday when ttc as hubby has been tested and apparently his sperm are pretty nippy :spermy: But when we conceived our little man we only dtd once... I did'nt even know I was OV and had decided to have a break as our wedding was coming up. We did it on the living room floor (at the end of a drunken night out, lol), and did everything your not meant too (me on top & I stood up straigt away afterwards) and it resulted in our beautiful son! 

Bushmamma - Im so sorry my love but onwards and upwards, I know June is your month :flower:

Angelbaby - Yay for persudung hubby to dtd when he was so poorly. Bless him :) Fx'd you caught that eggy. Hope the 2ww doesnt drag for you! I either ovulated yesterday or today (never really get cramps so just go by my cbfm) so am not far behind you :coffee:

Soanixous - Thats so lovely that your OH seduced you.. Its sometimes nice just to have normal non ttc sex! Would be a lovely suprise if you get a hsbfp! Hope your daugther has a lovely summer in Zante, Ive been there before, its gorgeous :) Is she a travel rep over there? 

Tui - 9 days on the trot! Thats pretty good going :) Our record was 6 days and I felt like John Wayne afterwards! 

Brunettebimbo - Gorgeous scan pic! You must be so relieved to see the HB, nothing can compare! Its the most precious sight/sound in the world :hugs:

Iamamermaid - Yay, not long till testing time! What dpo will you be? Fingers crossed for you my dear x

Kaiecee - FX for you my lovely that the clomid works, Im sure you will get your sticky BFP in June!


----------



## jmandrews

This is weird but I have a sore throat again. I had it last cycle at this time too. What the heck? Why do I feel crappy around O? Do u think it's just coincidence? My allergies have been bothering me.


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok I will get my hands on some for sure :). Be nice to know I'm helping my eggs get healthier :). And yep pretty lucky he is :)
Thanks Kate :) FXD it will be! Xo


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Kate.. im not supposed to be ttc this cycle as having bloods taken in 4 n half weeks. But it was lovely to be seduced... he either keeps forgetting we are not ttc or is just thinking what will be will be.. but will slow down now. as getting close to ov. Im hoping to get some results soon from bloods taken last week and hopefully they find something that I can be treated with medication.. if they find nothing it will crush me as it means I stand a less chance of getting a baby to stick.


----------



## katestar53

jmandrews said:


> This is weird but I have a sore throat again. I had it last cycle at this time too. What the heck? Why do I feel crappy around O? Do u think it's just coincidence? My allergies have been bothering me.

Maybe just coincidence or it might be related to your allergies. I tend to feel crapy just after I OV, think its caused by the progesterone rise. Myabe its that hun? 

What do you ladies think about artificial sweeteners. Ive read that they can really interfere with you fertility. I consume alot of the stuff. I have it in my tea/coffee, on my cereal and its in my squash cordial as well. I have completely gone cold turkey with it! Its bloody hard but fingers crossed it will make a difference.


----------



## Bushmumma

I have heard of that Kate from my aunty a few years back actually... Hope getting off it helps you xo


----------



## Soanxious

I dont have much sweetener.. now and again I drink Lemonade.. my drinks are Water - orange juice - Pineapple juice.. all pressed not from concentrate.


----------



## Bushmumma

I drink water and soda water tomato juice, carrot juice and celary and broccoli juice. no cordial or sweetened soft drinks.


----------



## Soanxious

I also dont have caffeine.. well I had 1 coffee 3 or 4 weeks ago but drank half.. I was driving and needed to wake up a bit as I was so tired.. but thats my 2nd coffee in around 6 months.


----------



## slowloris

Hi all, in feeling a bit gloomy today as cramping a bit around left ovary area. IM sure its af coming. :( already had some dull pressure cramps at 5/6 dpo. So more cant be a good sign. 

as for drinks... I have water, orange juice and tea by the bucket load! But its always decaf, with coconut milk and birch tree sugar!


----------



## Soanxious

hey Loris its not over till :witch: has arrived!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've cut out caffeine too or cut right back. 

Jm funnily enough I've been sick every month since my mmc. I've had colds, coughs and currently tonsillitis. I'm in the drs waiting room now for antibiotics and plan to raise this so ill let you know!! Mine is always during the tww. It's ridiculous xx


----------



## jmandrews

katestar53 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> This is weird but I have a sore throat again. I had it last cycle at this time too. What the heck? Why do I feel crappy around O? Do u think it's just coincidence? My allergies have been bothering me.
> 
> Maybe just coincidence or it might be related to your allergies. I tend to feel crapy just after I OV, think its caused by the progesterone rise. Myabe its that hun?
> 
> What do you ladies think about artificial sweeteners. Ive read that they can really interfere with you fertility. I consume alot of the stuff. I have it in my tea/coffee, on my cereal and its in my squash cordial as well. I have completely gone cold turkey with it! Its bloody hard but fingers crossed it will make a difference.Click to expand...

Yea I'm thinking allergies. I haven't O'd yet so it can't be that.


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs W 11 said:


> I've cut out caffeine too or cut right back.
> 
> Jm funnily enough I've been sick every month since my mmc. I've had colds, coughs and currently tonsillitis. I'm in the drs waiting room now for antibiotics and plan to raise this so ill let you know!! Mine is always during the tww. It's ridiculous xx

Wow that is horrible! I hope u get to feeling better soon. :(


----------



## Kaiecee

hopeing to o in the next week i should be happy that my cm hasnt dried out from the clomid
*tmi*
i dont know what it was lastnight but i couldnt get enough of dh lol


----------



## katestar53

slowloris said:


> Hi all, in feeling a bit gloomy today as cramping a bit around left ovary area. IM sure its af coming. :( already had some dull pressure cramps at 5/6 dpo. So more cant be a good sign.
> 
> as for drinks... I have water, orange juice and tea by the bucket load! But its always decaf, with coconut milk and birch tree sugar!

The 2ww wait is so friggin awful but cramping is a good sign my love, I hope it's the little eggy nestling in good & proper! What's birch tree sugar? I need to find a healthy alternative to sugar that's not artificial as find it so hard to have my decaf coffee without it being sweet :coffee:

I managed to give up caffeine when I was last ttc in 2011/12... Don't miss it at all but I do drink gallons of decaf coffee. I treat myself to the occasional latte. If fact I'm pretty boring... I rarely drink anymore & quit smoking when I fell pregnant in 2012! My only vice is sweetener & now that's gone! Ohhhh I do have one other vice though..... POAS :rofl:


----------



## katestar53

Kaiecee said:


> hopeing to o in the next week i should be happy that my cm hasnt dried out from the clomid
> *tmi*
> i dont know what it was lastnight but i couldnt get enough of dh lol

Lol, bet he was well happy! :blush:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

We got one more bd in tonight and think I will be 1dpo tomorrow because my cp is lower like post ov. I am so tired now!!

I only drink decaf coffee and started using stevia instead of sugar because it's considered safe during pregnancy. I never smoked and rarely use alcohol. Pretty boring really.


----------



## katestar53

Angelbaby_01 said:


> We got one more bd in tonight and think I will be 1dpo tomorrow because my cp is lower like post ov. I am so tired now!!
> 
> I only drink decaf coffee and started using stevia instead of sugar because it's considered safe during pregnancy. I never smoked and rarely use alcohol. Pretty boring really.

Yay! Onto the 2ww wait... Hope it flies by! What dpo will you test? I always start at around 11dpo but since the two back to back chemicals in April/may I might try & wait till I'm a day late... Who am I kidding, this won't happen & I can almost gaurentee I'll be POAS asap :rofl:


----------



## slowloris

Kate- its brand name is xylotol or total sweet. And its literaly made from something in birch trees. Has about half the calories or sugar and is sweeter! I used to have two tsp of sugar in tea, now i have tsp of that. Its a little bit pricey, but because you use less it works out the same price as normal sugar after all. I love sweet things so i use it in baking too. :)

as for smoking i quit new years eve! Nearly 6months :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Brunette: Lovely Lovely Lovely pic of baby! Wooooo! That first scan is so scary but the wonderful feeling when all is perfect. :cloud9:

BM: This month is it! :) 

Kaicee: Yay, it won't be long before that BFP, now! Woooooo!

Angelbaby: Eeeek! Can't wait for you to :test: already!


----------



## Soanxious

OMG LEINZ LOOK AT THAT GORGEOUS BABY IN THE SCAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL LITTLE THING.. AWWW

Have I previously missed this or have you just posted the pic as your avatar?


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh leinz :) that's a pretty lovely little person you have growing in your belly!!! Such a Devine scan picture!! Thanks darlin I'm feeling positive for this cycle :)...

Angel pretty excited for you too!! FXD darlin :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I changed it Saturday or Sunday. I went for a private early gender scan. Having my third girl! Growing perfection! Can't believe it.

They say "Third time's the charm"... I say I'm "Third Time Lucky". So, now I'm hooked on Lady Bugs and that's my new theme. 

Thanks so much! We are so excited! 

Can't wait for everyone else in this thread to find the same joy! <3


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh she most certainly is perfect darlin!! That's for sure :) 

Names in mind yet??


----------



## Leinzlove

Not really. Just letting one come along. :)


----------



## jmandrews

So adorable!!! Yay for team pink again!


----------



## Bushmumma

I bet the name you come up with will be just perfect! 
How are you goin JM?


----------



## outdoorgirl23

iamamermaid said:


> Outdoorgirl, how long is your usual cycle length? I hear back ache is a good sign plus missing af. Have you tried cb digis?
> 
> I did a clear blue digi the other day and got a negative. I also have taken a first response and got a negative. My cycle has always been normal around 28 days but the longest has been 32. I am now on cd 39. Tomorrow will be 40 days and still no af and no signs. I'm waiting until Saturday or sunday to test again.
> 
> Bushmumma- I'm sorry af showed.. Hoping bfp next round.
> 
> brunettebimbo- congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well still no af going on cd 40 and it's killing me not knowing what is going on. I'm going to just let it go or at least try to let it go and test again this weekend. If I still get a negative and still no AF... I guess its to the doctors to get a blood test and find out why af has not shown. I'm hoping for that bfp.
> 
> Hope all are having a great day!
> 
> It's Beautiful here in the heart of America. 90 degrees today really wishing I had a pool in my backyard.


----------



## jmandrews

Bushmumma said:


> I bet the name you come up with will be just perfect!
> How are you goin JM?


I'm doing alright. Fighting allergies right now. Today I've had a sore throat and been so congested. This weather is driving my sinuses crazy. Other than that just waiting to O. Haven't had fertile CM yet though which is strange. Hopefully by tomorrow. How are you BM?


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh sorry to hear your not feeling 100% darling that's no good at all :hugs: silly weather. Hope your cm gets up to speed by tomorrow. I wish we had a pool in summer here actually for 3/4 of the year it'd be used. 

I'm doing really well, waiting for af to finish and will enjoy some sexy time without the pressure :). Other than that not really to much goin on. 

Oh if you get a chance take a look at the new POAS addicts thread it's in this forum and I started it last night, omg it's just hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

slowloris said:


> Kate- its brand name is xylotol or total sweet. And its literaly made from something in birch trees. Has about half the calories or sugar and is sweeter! I used to have two tsp of sugar in tea, now i have tsp of that. Its a little bit pricey, but because you use less it works out the same price as normal sugar after all. I love sweet things so i use it in baking too. :)
> 
> as for smoking i quit new years eve! Nearly 6months :D

Xylitol is good to use and I love it, but be careful when you are pregnant. You can only use a small amount.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you ladies :)

Kate I will wait until af is late. I hate the dissapointment of a bfn.


----------



## Kaiecee

angelbaby
im like u i never ever drink i dont smoke im pretty boring when it comes to those things


----------



## slowloris

Tested.with fmu and bfn. Really starting to think this is just not our month. But hey ho, got plently more! Will test again Friday.i.think x


----------



## Bushmumma

FXD for Friday slow, sorry you seem a bfn :hugs: nothing worse..


----------



## Soanxious

I got me a pos ov test today... but im not supposed to ttc...:dohh:

I rang my gp to ask for 5mg folic acid.. so waiting for the duty dr to ring me back and tell me if I can or cant have it.. I did ask when I was pregnant last yr and the horrible dr said NO.. even though I remembered that I had it on all my other pregnancies when I was younger as my brother was born with spina bifida and im hoping it was just not the 5mg folic acid that was needed for me to keep hold of my pregnancies.. because I would be seeing red and explode with anger.

so just waiting for the call and to tell them that its the only thing I done different when I had healthy pregnancies x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am glad you are getting the floic acid hun, but not sure if that will be the cause of a mc though. I hope you will be able to stay strong to get that testing done. Xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

If it is only folic acid that helped you then being angry I understand probably more of a kick yourself in the butt moment, it would however be pretty bloody awesome if that's all you need my darlin ;).. Being on the kick yourself in the butt moment!!! :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

Well we will see... just waiting to see if I get it.. and then if it makes a difference. as I was taking aspirin for 3 months.. and never had problems previously with my grown up kids pregnancies


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It would be lovely if it's all you need hun. Maybe it will help with egg quality because that is one of the things in inofolic and I had a great surge this cycle. But will see if it helped in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Blondish_keg

SA - sorry just read back n saw you message.
First signs, dog&#8217;s behavior, I was weepy and lots of headaches.
Then it was the boobs, the frequent urination, sore throat now it&#8217;s the gas bloating and more CM and cervix pain and boobs still. All of these are quite mild and apart from being tired and achy, I don&#8217;t feel overly pregnant yet. 

I gave up smoking and cut the caffeine to TTC but started drinking (from being nearly t-total) haha! It's a stressful business this TTC..


----------



## Bushmumma

A little more waiting and I hope you get your answers darlin... :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

I take pregnacare prenatals and Vit B compound with more folic acid in.. so im having more than the min amount that the government reccomend ...just hope I can get the 5mg.. surely they would prescribe it.. I would pay for it... if they bloody sold it in my chemist or health food store..


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it's prescription only :( I hope they prescribe you it!


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah BB it is prescription only... :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Weirdly you can buy it on Amazon!


----------



## Soanxious

Well I did see 1 on amazon.. the white tub? but not too many feedbacks and as its taken when pregnant I didnt want to risk the quality... items you carry on taking when pregnant I want from chemists or holland and barrett


----------



## Angelbaby_01

That's strange because we can get it off the shelve at our pharmacies. It's weird how countries are different in health care.


----------



## Soanxious

Uk is so bloody strict on some things... they allow legal highs that kill people... but wont allow 5mg folic acid!!!!


----------



## Blondish_keg

Soanxious said:


> I take pregnacare prenatals and Vit B compound with more folic acid in.. so im having more than the min amount that the government reccomend ...just hope I can get the 5mg.. surely they would prescribe it.. I would pay for it... if they bloody sold it in my chemist or health food store..

Could you not take 13 of them a day..?


----------



## Soanxious

I could take 13 of these a day.. so a weekly pot? LOL :rofl: https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=273234835


----------



## Blondish_keg

you might rattle a bit ...


----------



## Bushmumma

Ill have a look at the chemist here and if I can buy the I'll send it to you if they won't prescribe for you??


----------



## Soanxious

Aww BM it will be ok.. thanks for offer.. I could honestly take 13 of those tesco ones.. it would work out cheaper than posting.. will just take them with a hot chocolate so they dissolve and not rattle for a while :rofl:

Thank you for the offer though hun xx


----------



## Bushmumma

No worries anytime :).. Yes be sure to work out a good way so I don't hear you rattling all the way here in the land down under!!! It'll be pretty sweet if it does the trick darlin!


----------



## bubblebubble1

I just need to post where people will understand. 

We lost our son at 8 weeks old after two years off ttc, fell pregnant with our rainbow 2nd cycle and now I'm back to ttc again. It's been almost two years again, although this time, I've had four mc's in a row :( they start out ok, then at around 18dpo the lines fade and around 5-6 weeks it's all over. I have PCOS. (Feb 13, May 13, June 13 and February 14)

I got a BFP 3 days ago and the worry has started. My lines are hardening although still faint. 

I've started taking just b6 and folic acid instead of my prenatal this time to see if that helps (not sure if I can take both?) 

Please tell me I'm not alone with this worry, its hard not to believe this will end the same as the previous 4.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Soanxious

Bubble sorry for your losses... I myself have had 5 chemical's, are you using the fmu? smu? so same time of testing each day?

it does look faint.. but that does not mean it wont get darker.. why have you stopped taking the prenatals? what strength is your folic acid? prenatals have b6 and folic acid in it. so I would stick more with the prenatals.. and you can take 5mg folic acid on top of prenatals.

good luck


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies 

I've been stalking this thread for a while, so many wonderful women :)

soanxious I just wanted to tell you that I would totally say you should take 5 mg folic acid. I'm in Canada and here too it's over the counter. My doc said he could give me a prescription if I wanted it covered by insurance but that there was no difference to the over the counter stuff. If you post the name of the one you saw on amazon i can check if it's one available here over the counter? that might help you be more comfortable with the quality?

I have 2 ds, 7 and 2.5, had a chemical last august then a mmc in october. I asked my doc if I should take more folic acid, and he said yes especially because I'm older (I'm 38) since the folic acid would help to prevent chromosonal issues which is one reason that our bodies miscarry, when our body know that there is something wrong...

Good luck getting your rainbow baby!!

Take care,

Kim


----------



## bubblebubble1

Soanxious said:


> Bubble sorry for your losses... I myself have had 5 chemical's, are you using the fmu? smu? so same time of testing each day?
> 
> it does look faint.. but that does not mean it wont get darker.. why have you stopped taking the prenatals? what strength is your folic acid? prenatals have b6 and folic acid in it. so I would stick more with the prenatals.. and you can take 5mg folic acid on top of prenatals.
> 
> good luck

Thank you :flower:

The frer's have all been fmu. The Tesco one and the ic below are smu. 
They are darkening each day but just worried that will stop again. I know I should stop testing, but when you've had this many you sort of want to just know before it happens don't you. 

I wasn't sure I could take the prenatals AND the b6 and extra folic acid? Or whether this was harmful?

Thank you for your help x

EDIT - I'm 14 dpo today x
Folic acid is the tescos own brand x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi bubble,

You are so welcome here and will get support from all the lovely ladies in here.

I am so sorry for your losses and for the hard journey you had so far. What is your lp lenght? Have you tried baby aspirin? *hugs*


----------



## klsltsp

bubble sorry about all of your losses :( my doc told me to take the prenatal and then "top it up" to 5 mg of folic acid. So my prenatal has 1 mg of folic acid say I take an extra 4 mg. Not sure about b6.


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Kim... thank you so much for that... here it is..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bio-Tech-F...qid=1401230730&sr=8-1&keywords=5mg+folic+acid

I am deffo going to be taking the 5mg a day as I just had a very very strong ov test.. I have never had such a strong one before.. it popped up within 15 seconds and was darker than other line instantly.. never happened like that before. I have a feeling this is a strong egg.. I have been on Co enzyme Q10 for 3 months as well as prenatals and vit B compound so maybe this is my strong egg?

I am so sorry for your losses.. and hope you get your bfp soon :)
 



Attached Files:







darkestovtestever!.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2









darketsov.png
File size: 225.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Soanxious

Bubble..go straight back on prenatals.... the tesco folic acid its self is not enough... if you are taking 1 of those there is same amount in the prenatals.. so just take the prenatals and ask for 5mg folic acid.. you need to take 13 of the tesco folic acids to be equivilant of 1 5mg off the dr... so take prenatals and as gp for some.


----------



## klsltsp

soanxious, I've never seen that brand here, ours are all 1 mg tablets I've actually never seen a 5mg.

WOW that's VERY VERY positive!!!

I hope that you get your bfp soon... I understand wanting to give your OH a babe... me too, my older one is from my previous marriage, and with new OH we had planned on 2... we had the first one no complications and now... sigh.. we're still not TTC, which is why I'm mainly stalking :) my mmc in the fall was traumatic to my uterus.. they almost had to to a hysterectomy because my uterus was so close to rupturing... I had a very rare ectopic on my c-section scar.. anyways they checked the thickness of my uterus wall in february and it was too thin to carry a pregnancy :( so I have another u/s in a couple of weeks, and am hoping that it's gotten thicker!! if not then I will be done having babies :(

Take care.

Kim


----------



## bubblebubble1

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi bubble,
> 
> You are so welcome here and will get support from all the lovely ladies in here.
> 
> I am so sorry for your losses and for the hard journey you had so far. What is your lp lenght? Have you tried baby aspirin? *hugs*


Thank you so much :flower:

It's varied from 27(last cycle) to 32 average. 



klsltsp said:


> bubble sorry about all of your losses :( my doc told me to take the prenatal and then "top it up" to 5 mg of folic acid. So my prenatal has 1 mg of folic acid say I take an extra 4 mg. Not sure about b6.

Ok so I'll start taking the prenatal again then. I've added images of my prenatal list and the separate folic acid and b6 if anyone can help on what the maximums are xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ok so found this - 

_'The recommended daily intake of vitamin B6 is as follows: 1.3 milligrams in men and women ages 19-50; 1.7 milligrams in men aged 51 and older; and 1.3 milligrams in women aged 51 and older. The maximum daily intake of vitamin B6 in adults and pregnant or breastfeeding women over age 18 is 100 milligrams.'_

Going to take my prenatal, which has 1.4mg and the the extra - 10mg and see if I can get the higher folic too. 

Please tell me you all worry madly too? xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Kim sorry to hear you have had such a horrible time of it :( I hope the thickness increases and you get the go ahead soon... :hugs:

I just done a saliva microscope test.. wow my ferning is the best ever.. never had it this good before!!
 



Attached Files:







ferningmay1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4









ferningmay2.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soanxious

yes do that hun.. take the prenatals.. 

worry? Us? nah!! dont know what your talking about












TOTALLY WORRY DOH!!!!!!!!!! ALL OF US... TOTALLY EVERY DAY!!!!

hence my name ;)

:hugs:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thank you, I've just taken it :thumbup:

It's just hard to get your hopes up each time, and I'm a poas addict too! x


----------



## Soanxious

A POAS addict? come join us here then :D

have a giggle!! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...as-addicts-welcome-talk-anything-do-poas.html


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ooo great, thanks :)


----------



## katestar53

bubblebubble1 said:


> I just need to post where people will understand.
> 
> We lost our son at 8 weeks old after two years off ttc, fell pregnant with our rainbow 2nd cycle and now I'm back to ttc again. It's been almost two years again, although this time, I've had four mc's in a row :( they start out ok, then at around 18dpo the lines fade and around 5-6 weeks it's all over. I have PCOS. (Feb 13, May 13, June 13 and February 14)
> 
> I got a BFP 3 days ago and the worry has started. My lines are hardening although still faint.
> 
> I've started taking just b6 and folic acid instead of my prenatal this time to see if that helps (not sure if I can take both?)
> 
> Please tell me I'm not alone with this worry, its hard not to believe this will end the same as the previous 4.

Sorry about your losses Bubble.. what a journey you have been on :hugs:


----------



## bubblebubble1

katestar53 said:


> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> I just need to post where people will understand.
> 
> We lost our son at 8 weeks old after two years off ttc, fell pregnant with our rainbow 2nd cycle and now I'm back to ttc again. It's been almost two years again, although this time, I've had four mc's in a row :( they start out ok, then at around 18dpo the lines fade and around 5-6 weeks it's all over. I have PCOS. (Feb 13, May 13, June 13 and February 14)
> 
> I got a BFP 3 days ago and the worry has started. My lines are hardening although still faint.
> 
> I've started taking just b6 and folic acid instead of my prenatal this time to see if that helps (not sure if I can take both?)
> 
> Please tell me I'm not alone with this worry, its hard not to believe this will end the same as the previous 4.
> 
> Sorry about your losses Bubble.. what a journey you have been on :hugs:Click to expand...

:flower: thank you. Just wish I could know for sure if this is a sticky! I can't even do anything to stop it! xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

So anxious, wow, that's one seriously positive opk! Did you do anything differently this cycle that you think might have contributed to that? 

Bubble, welcome. So sorry for your losses. You'll find lots of support and advice here, a few girls on the thread have had recurrent mc sadly. 

Hi Kim!! I was thinking about you this morning and was going to pm you. I've got some apimist + to take as it is meant to be very good for fertility. I plan on taking mine in a smoothie each day, it's royal jelly, propolis and double pollen. Anyway I was reading up on it and its very good for strengthening the uterus muscle so I wondered if that might help you. Could be worth a go! I'm excited to see if it helps me, there are supposedly many benefits when ttc, as well as for the general immune system which is good as one is totally non existent at the moment.

On antibiotics at the moment, that should affect ttc right? I'm so run down though, I feel like I've still got a while to go before I get a bfp. I never dreamt it would take this long. So glad I've got you ladies keeping me sane! X


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Becky

Sorry to hear you're having such a hard time with it... and feeling crappy on top of everything sucks. 

I'll have to look up that stuff you're talking about, can you take it while pg too?

Have you had much luck lengthening your luteul phase? I always worried about that for me because I have a short cycle 21/23 days, but seems I am always around 13/14 days, and I just ovulate early.

So I decided to not start my next month of bcp... my body just hates them... and essentially for the last 4 months (16 weeks) I have bled (either spotting or more) for about 10 of those weeks... so I'm done! I haven't told OH yet, he'll likely be petrified to touch me.. but as we all know unfortunately, it's not that easy to get pregnant!

Well hope all is well.

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

This is where I got mine from https://www.apitherapywellbeing.co.uk/ I'm sure there will be similar suppliers in Canada. I believe it is safe to take during pregnancy as its a natural product from bees. Ill probably stop if I ever get my bfp!! 

No luck lengthening my lp. I had 2 cycles of a 10 day lp and the vit b6 complex, agnus castus and starflower oil didn't increase it so I stopped taking them all and had a natural cycle. It shortened my lp to 8 days haha so they probably were working and needed more time but I feel better about doing it naturally anyway. 

Next month I might try a progesterone cream, see what that does. 

Gosh I don't blame you for stopping your bcp, it sounds like its a nightmare. Plus if its good news at your scan it makes sense to have some time to let the bcp come out of your system. 

Xx


----------



## katestar53

Fingers crossed for you Bubble :hugs: Chemical pregnancies take the joy away from getting a BFP. Really hope this bean is sticky for you my love x

Soanxious, wow, that is one strong egg! Are you going to go for it this cycle? 

MrsW, hope you feel better soon my lovely. Big hugs :hugs:

I've already feel out & I'm only 1dpo. Just feel like we didn't dtd enough :wacko: Oh well, only time will tell! 

Bruntettebimbo, I bought some of those IC that you recommended on Ebay, what dpo did you test with these?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Kate :hugs: feeling out is a brilliant sign, bb was convinced she was out just before she got her bfp!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

9DPO :) Good Luck!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Mrs W and Kate.. I have never had such a strong ov result on either opk's or ferning.. so I am thinking maybe this is a stronger egg.. I have been on my Co enzyme Q10 for almost 3 months plus I take vitamin B compound, Pregnacare, Baby aspirin and Omega 3. maybe its all settling in nicely :D

I so hope I catch this egg...

Kate I have thought I was out right up until I got a bfp.. :)

I bought the same ic's that BB mentioned.. im sure she is the seller ;) haha! I had 2 packs so 30 ic's.. I have had a V Vfaint at 7dpo.


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know what it is but I can sleep all day I'm so exhausted


----------



## Soanxious

Oh???????? where are you on your cycle?


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone, hope you are all good.

Nothing to report with me but I'm reading everyones posts with interest. Hope we get some more BFPs. Fingers crossed for you all.

BM- parcel on it's way, you should get it in time to start peeing on opks xx

SO- think I'd be very tempted to go for it this month with that strong egg!


----------



## confuzion

Happy 7 weeks tui!


----------



## Tui

Thanks honey. The weeks are ticking by slowly here. Started loom knitting to pass the time. Scarf for my mums birthday first, then a baby blanket. How you doing? Chart looks good.


----------



## confuzion

You should start a pregnancy journal so we can get more stalking in and I can know how you're doing! And that sounds awesome. You should post some pics when you get them done.

I'm doing alright. Test day tomorrow. Not holding out much hope. Just doesn't feel like this is it yet. Which is ok I guess. At least it'll break my miscarriage every third try cycle lol.


----------



## Tui

I think you have just had a run of bad luck. It has to change some time. Fingers crossed that you get a positive tomorrow and it's super sticky. I still stalk the poas thread so I'll check in.


----------



## Tui

Oh and I don't think I have enough to say to start a journal really. My life is pretty boring routine just now.


----------



## confuzion

That's ok. You'll have plenty to post soon enough. But just a place we can check in with you and have random chit chat :winkwink:.

And thanks for the kind words :hugs:.


----------



## Kaiecee

so anxious
i just finished my last pills (clomid) 3 days ago so i think that symptom is too early


----------



## Soanxious

Ah right.. FX


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui!! Thank you darling thank you! I'm super excited :).. 
Feeling good about this cycle :).. Happy week 7! 
Please be sure to post pics of your projects once completed :). 

K- hope the clomid will do the trick for you darlin xo 

So- how'd you go last night princess?


----------



## Soanxious

post pics of projects?

My project is to get pregnant so Im not posting pics of my :sex: last night.. how did you know I took pics?










:rofl: Joke! na no evidence taken :haha:

Yeah managed to get BD in last night.. its now 6.25am im about to wake him up... for round 2 ;) before he goes to work :D


----------



## Kaiecee

To take my mind off stuff I want to get some fabric dye and dye my baby clothes that I can't get stains out of


----------



## Bushmumma

So- you are a funny bugger!!! :rofl: 
Go jump his bones! 

K- that's sounds like an awesome idea darlin :)


----------



## Kaiecee

im sick of wasting my shout/oxy/resolve on stains that arent budgging and i dont want to just throw them out and its only 2.25 a box of fabric dye and u can do so many with just one box so im thinkinh of ordering 2-3 colors and saving some clothes


----------



## Soanxious

Kaicee thats a good idea.. I love buying things and then buying a Dylon to change the colour... I bought this chair and it was yellow gold... so wanted it to go with my black grey n cream room so I dyed it black with dylon as the covers come off :D plus I dyed sons school trousers more black as they faded... then I dyed my white towels all bright pink the list goes on and on and on I love dylon.. makes everything new again!! :D I done a trail for Dylon on Bzzagent and had to do before n after pics.. I found a good way to make my bathmats etc different was to overfill the washing machine and it gives it a cloudy dye :D I loved them... makes them different.. :D

BM I got my own way again... waking him up nudge nudge :happydance:

I love :sex: with him... I would daily 365 days a year if I could :D Im making up for lost years of not knowing him.. we are constantly like a brand new couple LOL.. for his b/day we are even just booking a hotel room for the night!! haha!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







livingroom2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4









3dylonpink.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kaiecee

so pretty do u always over fill them? or just when u want a couldy color?

it will be my first time trying it since i was in high school


----------



## Bushmumma

I know what ya mean about the new couple thing, it's pretty crazy DH and I are still the same.. Good on ya for getting some more this mornin ;).

I love your artistic ways ladies, super cool :) yep makes everything new again :). 

I should do that but I don't know if I have the time ATM.. Wipes sweat from foehead....

Hehe


----------



## Soanxious

I just overfill for the cloudy effect.. I put 3 bath towels in for normal effect.. if I wanted cloudy I would put 5 in.. I have a 8kg washing machine mind...

Dont forget the salt. I just buy big bag of asda cheap salt and add half of that to 1 dylon :D

That was when I had just decorated my livingroom.. walls were still wet.. it did look horrific like this... I moved in Christmas time so this was previous owners idea of a nice colour..EWW!! plus it had a border! lol

I love interior design and upcycling.. at the moment I am just putting the house back to basic as its in such bad condition with the walls needing so much prepping.. so to save spending a fortune on nice wallpapers and expensive paint Im decorating it basic colours until its all nice clean and tidy then I will focus on 1 room at a time :D
 



Attached Files:







livingroom1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bushmumma

Your home will look beautiful once done :) I'm sure I've said that before though :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

yeah will do one day... my garden is still dead mind..LOL OH said.. what have you done to it? I said killed the moss.. he said yeah and the garden.. I said well they said it kills moss and weeds and gives you greener grass in 7 days.. he said you have 5 strands of grass.. I said I know.. mad to think all that green was moss and weeds before... I said I put grass seed down.. yeah he said the birds love it.. we will get some netting you nutter... 

OOps! :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

You bloody rat :haha: I put pics up of horses have a look :)


----------



## Bushmumma

On this one https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...une-bfps-whos-going-new-ladies-come-join.html


----------



## Angelbaby_01

K, that's a lovely idea!! I will need to buy everything. From scratch for the new baby one day except for a cot and toys. We decided the next one is just as special so don't mind getting new things. But wish I kept the baby gro's.

Soanxious yay for getting oh :) hope you caught that eggy :) and you are so arty! How do you colour things?

I am in my tww, but don't feel pregnant at all (except for being irritated with hubby) but guess loads can still happen. I am 2dpo today.


----------



## Bushmumma

Only very early yet angel :) FXD darlin this is gunna be your BFP!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thank you all :flower:

To be honest, I think it's slowly over again. 15 dpo today and the test is no darker to me. Surely at 1-2 days past expected af should be more. 

Top is dry and bottom is wet :cry: guess I need to wait now :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you bushmumma. I hope this is my month because I have less than 4 weeks left before my baby girl would have been born :( I would like to have a shbfp by then. 

Bubble, I am sorry. I hope it's just a bad test. Did you test with fmu or smu?


----------



## bubblebubble1

They are both fmu x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Maybe try smu? I know some ladies say it actually shows stronger than fmu.


----------



## Bushmumma

What angel says is right, I have also been told this too.. Try next test with it darlin and compare then :hugs: I hope everything is fine FXD for you bubble


----------



## katestar53

brunettebimbo said:


> 9DPO :) Good Luck!

Wow, that's super early x


----------



## katestar53

Soanxious, yay for all the :sex: Hope you catch that super strong egg my lovely! Did you get your 5mg of folic acid? Do you think this is something I should ask my GP about? Is it given for recurrent miscarriage? 

Angelbaby, Im 2dpo also, hope our 2ww goes quickly!

I have a scan today on my pelvis & uterus to check all is ok in there! Im secretly hoping they will find a babba but I know that is not going to happen :rofl:


----------



## katestar53

bubblebubble1 said:


> Thank you all :flower:
> 
> To be honest, I think it's slowly over again. 15 dpo today and the test is no darker to me. Surely at 1-2 days past expected af should be more.
> 
> Top is dry and bottom is wet :cry: guess I need to wait now :cry:

I really hope this is your sticky bean my lovely :hugs: I have been exactly where you are now, comparing thousands of tests on Countdown to Pregnancy, wondering if the line is darker and just general staring at my tests for bloody hours willing the line to get darker! I would try and leave it for 48 hours and give it time for the hcg to double and test again on Sat. We are all here for you whatever the outcome sweetie xxx

:hug:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Wss ^

*hugs*


----------



## brunettebimbo

katestar53 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 9DPO :) Good Luck!
> 
> Wow, that's super early xClick to expand...

I know. I was well shocked! It was noticeable too!


----------



## iamamermaid

Whew, I had done a bit of backreading there, haha!

Tui, congrats on the BFP! Shower us so,e of your sticky baby dust, my lovely!

Bubble, hang in there chick! Try Angel's suggestion and use smu. I heard that's even stronger than fmu although I really haven't tried it personally. Wouldn't hurt though, right?

Hor are you all, loves? 
Afm, I am ONE day away from af now. Feeling a bit excited and anxious! 
I HAVEN'T EVEN TESTED AND I AM ALREADY 12DPO. I know, HOW STRONG AM I?! :haha:
Two pimples popped and are now sitting comfortably on my forehead (my regular pre-af symptom) so I'm already feeling out. :(
BUT I don't have any cramps that I usually get at least 5days before af shows... so there's hope again. And for the first time ever, I had tacky, yellow, snot-like cm when I peed earlier! (No foul smell tho, sorry for the ulk TMI!) Wth is that??
And that's the most CM I had this TWW unlike last month. Fxxxxx.

Hope you're all having a fab day, loves!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mermaid, the cm sounds promising :) wow, you really did wait a long time. When will you test?


----------



## Bushmumma

Mermaid that is some willpower you got there! I couldn't do that :haha: 
The cm does sound promising FXD this is your BFP!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am 2pdo and soooooooooo bloated and (excuse the tmi) gassy!!! geez!!! I look and feel fat :(


----------



## Soanxious

BM yeah i've seen them..STUNNING!!!!

Angel I used Dylon and Salt :) you can spruce up old towels, bedding, curtains, removable covers off furniture, clothes etc.. I had some white tops and white tea towels that went a bit grubby so dyed them cream and now I have a new colour to wardrobe and kitchen drawer. :)

Bubble im sorry it does not look like the tests are getting darker but hormone doubles every 48-72 hours maybe it is that? I find SMU is stronger for me. I dont use fmu anymore.. even my OPK's are always SMU I really hope you get your sticky baby xx

Here is todays below.. not as strong as yesterdays bold one on left.. but still bold..on right.. so think I Ov last night this morning as its getting lighter... :)
 



Attached Files:







darkestovtestever!.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1









29mayopk.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Soanxious

Kate I was told I should of been on it since last yr!! since I told them about my brother with spina bifida too.. my dr was disgusted it was not given to me sooner.. not sure if it will help but cant do no harm... ask your gp for some :D Good luck at scan!! :D
 



Attached Files:







folicacid1.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Soanxious

Good Luck with testing mermaid...

:)


----------



## jmandrews

Confuzion I see you tested. What dpo are you?


----------



## confuzion

10 DPO as you must have seen in the other thread now lol. I know a lot of people say that's still early to consider myself out. But it's the BFN combined with the fact that my instinct says I'm out. Considering myself moved on from this cycle. Trying to focus on what life will be like with the real possibility that we may never have any children instead of clinging on to any false hope. 

I will still come on BnB to cheer everyone else on but it's the end of the road for me with actively TTC.


----------



## jmandrews

:( I know that feeling. When you now you know.
Have you tried other ways to conceive? I don't think I know your whole story. I pray that you get your rainbow.


----------



## confuzion

No haven't had any medical assistance. I've gotten pregnant 3 times within the 14 months that we've tried but as you can see in my sig 2 were missed miscarriages and one was a very early loss (bleeding started at 18 DPO). So it's very possible for me to get pregnant naturally it just seems to be taking longer now and I don't know if I will ever have any stick. Not totally pessimistic about it. I know it's possible to have children one day. But it might not be so I guess I'm sort of bracing myself. 

We'll be NTNP as the TTC took over my life the past year and I just need a break from it all. So I hope we get a surprise sticky bean as we take a break :)


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Confuzion :( :hugs:

I have come to the conclusion that myself and OH will never have children together either... I know some people say yes but you have 3 grown up children.. thats fair enough but my life is with my OH and he does not have children and it hurts...

I really hope we will all get our Rainbows xx


----------



## jmandrews

I understand. A year would be rough. I think taking a break will do you good. :) you still have time. You will be a mommy one way or the other. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## slowloris

Sorry confuzion and soanxious for those feelings.
i hope taking a break helps, and so- the proper dose of folic acid x

you guys have been so strong through your stuggles it gives us all hope :)


----------



## Soanxious

lets all hope we get stick bfp :)

when are you testing Loris?


----------



## Soanxious

confuzion how did you get that link to your journal its cool :D


----------



## Mrs W 11

Confuzion I think a break will probably be really good for you. It could be taking more time to get bfps now as you get more run down and low from all you've been through. A little while off just having fun and bding when you feel like it might be just what you need. I have a friend who had 2 mmc at 12 weeks and then went on to have 2 healthy pregnancies. I'm sure you will have children one day, hopefully soon.

So anxious you will too. Don't give up, hopefully if you haven't got a shbfp this cycle once you have all your tests done there will be a solution for you. :hugs:

Angel good luck this cycle! Routing for you. I know how you feel as I really want a bfp before my edd too. Fx


----------



## slowloris

Soanxious i posted a pic. On poas thread. Will.be testing again tomorow morning :) only with ic's unless af stays away then ill get free


----------



## katestar53

Soanxious said:


> Kate I was told I should of been on it since last yr!! since I told them about my brother with spina bifida too.. my dr was disgusted it was not given to me sooner.. not sure if it will help but cant do no harm... ask your gp for some :D Good luck at scan!! :D

Sorry that your brother has spina bifida... I bet your are really relieved that the GP prescribed them for you! Hope they help to get you're shbfp! Im going to book an appointment with my GP to try & get some x

Confuzion- I am so sorry that you feel the way you do but like the other girls say taking a break can sometimes do you the world of good. I agree that taking some time out and forgetting about ttc sounds exactley what you need right now. I tried for over a year before I had my little boy and the month I decide to not actively ttc (I gave up bnb, temping & my cbfm) wham bam I got my sticky BFP! I completely forgot about AF even & it was only when I was almost a week late then I realised I could be pregant! Big hugs :hugs:

Iamamermaid - :test::test::test:

I had my scan and all is well. My uterus and ovaries look very healthy and my lining is super tick at 15mm :happydance: So am hoping that eggy burrows in nicely in a few days time! Am just waiting on myblood results now. I had them taken at the recurrent mc clinic in April and the doc said it will take 3 MONTHS :growlmad: Hopefully get my BFP before then and it will be very sticky! 

Good luck Slowloris :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kate I love stories like that! So when you gave up ttc and got your bfp, did you have sex regularly throughout, just when you felt like it or.... Just once or twice? I'd love to do this but I'd be rubbish!


----------



## katestar53

slowloris said:


> Soanxious i posted a pic. On poas thread. Will.be testing again tomorow morning :) only with ic's unless af stays away then ill get free

Just had a look & that looks like the start of a :bfp: :happydance:

I can't wait to see your morning test sweetie x


----------



## katestar53

Mrs W 11 said:


> Kate I love stories like that! So when you gave up ttc and got your bfp, did you have sex regularly throughout, just when you felt like it or.... Just once or twice? I'd love to do this but I'd be rubbish!

We tend to have sex weekly when not ttc. But having worked out my dates we conceived after a drunken night out! We had recently got enagaged a few months before so my head was full of all things weddings... baby making has been put to the back of my mind. We had also kind of decided to wait untill after the wedding to try for a baby. So when I tested I was pretty shocked! Plus I had hardly any symptoms till 5/6 weeks so just felt my normal self! Its crazy... I had been so wrapped up in ttc for a year that to conceive when I was'nt even really trying was a bit of a suprise!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

O wow Kate! It's lovely to hear!

Confuzion maybe the break is what is needed for you and will you get a surprise shbfp. <3

Slow, that is one shbfp!!! I can see the lines so clearly! Congratulations!


----------



## confuzion

Thank you girls. You all offer such great support <3. I always stalk this thread though I don't always comment. Rooting for all of you!


----------



## Soanxious

loris.. send me the link as I cant seem to see where you have posted these photos everyone is talking about lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Bubble bubble
Congrats


----------



## iamamermaid

Wow, this thread moves fast, I love it! Haha!

BM - I'm naturally a POAS addict but dh is in charge of keeping away all the pee sticks.:nope: I could turn turn the house upside down looking for it but if he catch me, he'll throw me to a POASholics rehab, lol!:haha:

Soanxious and Confuzion - Big virtual hugs, my lovely! :hugs: We will all have our SHBFPs, I know it! It could take a toll on you and yes, it's good to be on a break sometimes and "accidentally" make a baby.:baby::haha: I'm praying for all of us, girls! Keep the faith, we will be mommies very very soon!

Kate and Mrs W - That story really gives hope! I've read so many forums I've lost count and I always bump into those kind of stories - BFP on a break - I really hope it is that easy, eh? But when you start TTC, it's hard to get your mind off of it, haha! Bonkers.

Angel, where have you seen Slow's SHBFP? I WANNA SEE!!! :happydance: Oh yay for another :bfp: Hope we get more!

AFM, 13dpo today, af due tomorrow. No promising symptoms, I wanna cry. Huhu. :cry: But since af isn't here yet, I'm still grabbing in to that tiny ray of hope, haha! Don't you all wish there are just specific symptoms pre-BFP so our lives would be easier?? :dohh:


----------



## Soanxious

Mermaid I hope we all get our shbfp's :)

here os the page they were talking about.. I had to hunt it down.. now I know where they have been hiding ;)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nt-handle-strobe-lights-283.html#post32805681


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Okay ladies cd 40 and still no af and still bfn on tests. I haven't tested for a few days. I am thinking about waiting for the weekend and testing on sunday or something. My doctor said to test if I want and just wait for af to come or see if she comes in june. If she's a no show then my doctor wants to do a blood test. I feel gassy, bloated, sorry but I get the feeling I have to use the bathroom and then nothing- constipation, I'm so sick of waiting I just want af to show so I can get back to things or I want that bfp. This being in the middle and not knowing whats going on is horrible. I thought the two weeks after ovulation where bad but this is horrible.


----------



## Bushmumma

Outdoor- sorry your in limbo it's a real bugger not knowing. FXD that your next test shows a BFP for you so this wait is explained :). 
If af doesn't show then I hope your doctor can give you done answers so you can get back on track :hugs:


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Thanks! I'm hoping for some kinda answers soon. I"m going crazy over here.


----------



## Kaiecee

cant wait to find out if this cycle has worked dtd everyday hope one sperm catches the egg


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Outdoorgirl I am sorry you are still waiting and hope you will get a shbfp, but if not, then that af shows and you can move on. I hope you will get some answers soon. Xx

Slow, I can't wait for your update with a frer :) I want to see another shbfp on this thread ;)

Afm - I am 3dpo, but got some safety bd in last night because I am so scared I will miss o again. Lol I want to test early, but so so scared to see a bfn again so think that fear alone will help me to wait until after af due date.


----------



## slowloris

sorry ladies i forgot to post the link to the other page, thanks soanxious! 
well im going to buy frer today to use with tomorows fmu. 

ive posted this elsewhere but heres todays one with fmu. getting excited, i really hope its a stickyone this time. 

https://i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag278/slowloris1/WP_20140530_013_zpsd6dd8482.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Definitely do... That's a gorgeous BFP! Woooooo! Congrats! <3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Slow, that is so positive as can be! Yayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

:happydance:


----------



## Tui

Congratulations slow, thats brilliant. It will be so obvious on your FRER. So pleased for you xx


----------



## slowloris

thanks ladies! waiting till i do frer to confirm and then tell OH.


----------



## Tui

Seeing as I'm getting major boy vibes, I think I might buy this:
 



Attached Files:







images-5.jpeg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Soanxious

Slowloris its a lovely line.. done the invert for you on other page.. yay!! so OH don't know yet? lol your like me.. I hide it.. and if I did get pregnant again im not telling him for a long time... x

Tui lmao:rofl:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Tui, you made me and hubby choke in our hot chocolate :) it's so cute and funny! Hehe


----------



## slowloris

Funny and very cute lol!

soamxious, yeah i want to show him a clear free result. As only just under two months since the awful day were we lost our last, he was so upset. X


----------



## Soanxious

:hug:


----------



## katestar53

Congrats Slowloris :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Love the baygrow Tui :flower:


----------



## slowloris

This may explain why ive been a grumpy cow the last.few days. Even customers at work irritating me!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh I was EVIL last cycle when I got bfp.. thats what made me test.... some of the girls said it was a pregnancy sign.. I was gonna explode..


----------



## Angelbaby_01

With DD and my other two pregnancies we knew I was pregnant because poor hubby had to go through fire! Lol I'm bad with moods in early pregnancy, it does fade after a few weeks though.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations slowloris! Lovely bfp. X


----------



## Bushmumma

Slow woohoooooo!! That's a nice line there congratulations my darlin :hugs: 

Tui I love it!! It's bloody brilliant :)


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats slow!!!! Yay for another BFP!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

7 dpo (sorry for the cross over ladies seeing this more then once :) )
 



Attached Files:







my 7dpo.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## slowloris

i see something!


----------



## confuzion

congrats slow!

tui - that's hilarious! Haha love it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Slow loris congratulations!


----------



## Mrs W 11

What's everyone doing this weekend? 

I've got acupuncture tomorrow and then family time. I think the weather is meant to be nice. Sunday my dad and some family are coming to visit so will be a nice day out somewhere. I also need to do some exercise at some point!! X


----------



## Soanxious

I did plan some gardening this weekend.. but the weather wont let me.. apparently its raining heavily tomorrow... :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

We've got Hubby's boys this weekend. Not sure what we will be doing. Depends how I feel I guess. 

Sunday we are having birthday tea at the in laws.


----------



## katestar53

We are going to pick upy new phone tomorrow had I dropped it & smashed the screen.... Oops! Meant to be nice here so maybe the park in the afternoon :) Enjoy your weekends everyone x


----------



## sportysgirl

Confuzion maybe a break would be good. Sometimes things we want happen when we are not thinking if it.

Mermaid when are you testing? 

Outdoor girl sorry you are in limbo, I hope you get a BFP soon. 

Angelbaby I am keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP.

Congratulations slow, can't wait to see your frer.

I had a positive opk yesterday so here's hoping we have caught that egg!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I have my fingers crossed for you sportysgirl. Xx

We are moving into our new house on Monday and we will be getting the keys on sunday. Will have to go clean before the furniture arrives. :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh angel that's really exciting!! Stressful moving but really exciting to get settled into a new house. And don't they say when you move the next thing is a pregnancy?! I heard someone say that earlier today! Fx 

Sporty good luck! 

So anx that's a shame, I think it's meant to be nice here (Sussex). My in laws live in Swansea and I always joke with them as it rains every single time I go there! I hope you get some time to do some gardening. 

I've just done a combat DVD, arms will ache tomorrow!! Enjoy your weekends everyone! Ill be starting opks next week xx


----------



## Soanxious

Sporty I had pos OPK 2 days ago... waiting for FF to tell me when I ov.. I think it was yesterday :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Soanxious said:


> Sporty I had pos OPK 2 days ago... waiting for FF to tell me when I ov.. I think it was yesterday :)

:happydance: I am waiting for FF to tell me too! I am excited lets hope we get our BFP's. 

The weather is suppose to be nice here this weekend so might head to the beach!


----------



## Soanxious

it was beautiful in cornwall 2 weeks ago I loved it there :D

its apparently horrible here tomorrow :(

WOuld be great to get our bfps :D


----------



## Tui

Hmmmm, here's me thinking I'll be very grateful if I get to have a baby at my age (38), after deciding so late. Now DH has told me he wants two! Apparently one will get spoilt and lonely. Now I'm freaking out. TWO ! I'm 38 !


----------



## Leinzlove

Why not? 38 is young! :)


----------



## confuzion

I agree with leinz. You're still in your prime tui. You could go for more than 2 if you wanted :winkwink:.


----------



## Tui

Thanks for the confidence girls but all I can think right now is holy crap!


----------



## confuzion

Lol my husband and I always say we'll start with one and go from there. I love kids so much that idk if I would ever want to stop to be honest :haha:. Of course I might change my tune after I push one out :wacko:.


----------



## Leinzlove

Lol, Me too! Its hard to think about having another baby when you are pregnant. 

When you aren't pregnant all you can think about is getting pregnant.

Confuzion: Go to bed, You're temp is not going to be accurate with no sleep.


----------



## Leinzlove

I only didn't want more kids after the first, for the day I was in labor and had them. The next day I was ready again. I tried for more kids when DD1 was 5 months and when DD2 was 6 weeks old.


----------



## confuzion

Lollll leinz. I always go to bed late. We're watching a movie. John carter. Don't like it so I'm surfing BnB instead. Why are you awake?? Haha.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Haha two pregnant ladies "arguing" over the need to go to bed. Love it! :) 

C I am so tempted to put your name down because I KNOW this is sticky, but will wait for you to confirm. :) Are you going to the midwife on Monday for bloods (that is for your own reassurance) and maybe also do progestorone to check? I am so excited for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Confuzion: I'm patiently awaiting all these beautiful dark lines... I'm expecting this morning to be better than Christmas. <3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I agree Leinz! :)


I just had a look on ff and it seems the trend is that once you got 2 opks+ two days after each other then it's most likely for a person to ovulate on the 2nd positive opk day according to those that also temped. So I would go with 5dpo where ff has put me for today then, instead of 4dpo which I thought I was. It's crazy to see how little some people bd and still manage to fall pregnant. Lol

O, also, I see that so many ladies fell pregnant in their 6th cycle after mc. That is so odd.


----------



## Leinzlove

That is odd. Its just such a miracle, you can't predict when it'll happen. Have you ever watched "The great sperm race." Its miraculous that any of us are here.

I always did fine taking O day after my first positive OPK. Although I usually had 3 days of positive OPK and O pains after O occurred.


----------



## Tui

I've had a stuffy nose the last few days and now I'm getting blood when I blow my nose, sorry tmi. I've read this is a pregnancy thing due to increased blood flow etc. Has anyone else had this? Definitely not a cold as I feel fine other than the nose.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

My nose bled a bit in the beginning of my first two pregnancies and my one friend had it for quite a while with her son. I wouldn't worry much about it :) hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I have that everyday after waking up...


----------



## slowloris

i gently blew my nose yesterday and started a nose bleed! i think its common tui! infact its when i thought- yep must be pregnant.


----------



## Tui

Thanks girls. I wasn't worried, just curious if it was common. Bit of a crappy symptom to have so hope it doesn't last long. Makes me curious if my blood pressure has gone up. Been sneezing a lot too and its officially winter tomorrow so not pollen, lol. Night everyone x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

C, after that rise I'm going to put your name down. This baby is so sticky!!! <3


----------



## Soanxious

Yes I have had like hayfever cold symptoms when pregnant.. and nose bleeds.. my daughter did too.. a lot when pregnant..

I cant watch the great sperm race in UK says it cant be played in my country on youtube so going to try n download it..(downloading as we speak)


----------



## Soanxious

OMG Confuzion!!!! Loving that tempreture!! told you lots of charts had a drop then rise and were pregnant!! woo hooo!!! congratulations!! xx


----------



## iamamermaid

I'm going gaga reading three threads trying to catch up and I intend to comment on most posts but... OH MY GOD CONFUZION!!!! I am so happy for you!!!! :happydance:
I will pray hard that this is your little sticky and healthy February jellybean! <3

AFM. Tested with a cheapie hpt yesterday at 12dpo and got a BFN. I was so sad and really counting myself out. Dh talked to me that we should just wait until af is due, that is today. It is already night time here and af is still not showing her ugly face but I swear I've had on and off af-like cramps earlier and I even put a tampon on to make sure BUT NO AF. I hope my body is not playing tricks on me. :( I am never late. I will wait until two days from now, if still no af, I will test again.

PS. When I pulled out the tampon just now, there is a very sticky yellow (semi beige colored) mucus. Jesus, I'm going insane. I can't believe I'll say this but really, if it is af, I just want it to come, if not, I just want my :bfp: 

Didn't intend too sound too chatty there, haha! How are you all, loves?
Anyone testing soon?? Fx to all of us and really really hoping for more BFPs here!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Be careful about using tampons whilst AF isn't here. You can get toxic shock syndrome. Maybe put a panty liner on?

Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Angel that's interesting that so many ladies got bfp on cycle 6 after mc. Gives me a bit more hope as that's the cycle I'm now in, how about you? I might do some googling around that! 

Confuzion, I didn't realise, congratulations!! I really hope this ones sticky for you xx


----------



## Leinzlove

WHOA! Those May BFP's are numerous! I love it!!! June is going to be twice as nice! :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Confuzion yaaay, congratulations!! I'm so happy for you darlin :). 

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mrs. W I am in my 6th cycle since d&c and hope for a shbfp this month. I have my fingers crossed that we all will join the shbfp list soon :)


----------



## iamamermaid

Brunette, thank you for the reminder! I learn new things here everyday! 
I switched to a pantyliner now. :haha: 

Still no sign of AF, where the hell is AF?! I really wish she'd stay away, the day is almost ending where I am, I will officially be 1day late in 2hours, wohoo!

I second Angel's statement, we will join the shbfp list very very soon!

Babydust to all of us, loves! xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

This is 8 dpo Still too light to say either way.
 



Attached Files:







8dpo.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Kaiecee

i agree be careful with tampons i put one in when i wasnt really bleeding and i passed out and had the worse cramps,and now im scared to use them

afm:
im feeeling so sore inside i dont know if thats from clomid i think im close to ov
because lots of cm last night could get enought of dh lol


----------



## Kaiecee

mommyof2peas said:


> This is 8 dpo Still too light to say either way.

i definetly see a line im going to say congrats :)


----------



## iamamermaid

I SEE IF, MOMMYOF2PEAS!!!! :happydance:
Hoping it will get nice and dark in a couple more days!


----------



## iamamermaid

K, do you chart or use OPKs? Maybe your body could be gearing up to O? What CD are you now?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I see it too!


----------



## katestar53

Congrats Confuzion :happydance::happydance::happydance: I know this is your rainbow baby :baby:

Mommyof2peas, I see it... Can't wait to see progression :thumbup:

AFM, Am having a glass of wine watching Britian's Got a talent with a takeaway curry on the way :happydance: Hubby is out tonight so have the whole sofa to myself :)))) Am 4dpo & sod all is happening :coffee:

I know you ladies were talking about nose bleeds earlier, do any of you get bleeding gums when pregnant? It's also meant to do with increased blood flow. The last three losses I have had really bad bleeding gums from around 10dpo. With my full term pregnancy I suffered from it the while time... When I spat out at the end of the brush it was full of blood, urgh! 

Hope everyone is well, enjoy your wend :flower:


----------



## confuzion

Thank you guys. I'm trying to be hopeful but my tests are so light and not getting darker so I'm still being scared and cautious. I just don't see it ending well. I appreciate the support though :hugs:.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey all :wave: im back again after another wappy cycle, although this one does seem to be getting a little closer to what used to be normal for me and my temp rose after ov and at 4dpo are still up (they usually hover around the coverline during my lp) so, so far so good :thumbup: i will be testing on sat at 11dpo, but may do a cheeky IC on fri :blush:
Ive not really been keeping up to speed on things on here, so apologies xxx wishing everybody lots of :dust: for this cycle! Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

I stopped using tampons 2 yrs ago.. I bought a mooncup and its a million times better.. it cost £20 2 years ago.. its washable/reusable.. you cant get toxic shock.. I dont leak like tampons would..and less painful to wear.. and lots cheaper! even my daughters use them now.

Confuzion.. im really praying this is your shbfp x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Confuzion absolutely praying for you :hugs:

Kate your evening tonight sounds lovely!! We've recorded bgt so just waiting to put it on. I've got a glass of wine too! I had bleeding gums when I was pregnant as well. X


----------



## jmandrews

Confuzion just saw this!!! Keeping my FX'd for a sticky healthy BFP!!!!

Mommyof2peas! I see it!!! Yay!

BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!


----------



## katestar53

live_in_hope said:


> hey all :wave: im back again after another wappy cycle, although this one does seem to be getting a little closer to what used to be normal for me and my temp rose after ov and at 4dpo are still up (they usually hover around the coverline during my lp) so, so far so good :thumbup: i will be testing on sat at 11dpo, but may do a cheeky IC on fri :blush:
> Ive not really been keeping up to speed on things on here, so apologies xxx wishing everybody lots of :dust: for this cycle! Xxxx

I'm 4dpo also! I'm going to try & wait till AF is due but I'll see how I go :wacko: Good luck :dust:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm pretty sure it's O coming

No I don't chart or use opk's I figure I got this far without them I'm ok but I might starts charting if I don't get my bfp this month


----------



## Soanxious

Im thinking of NOT testing with hpt.. I cant face it... may just chart.... I deffo wont be testing before af due..


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll be testing around 12 & 14 dpo just because I have an average of 24 day cycle last month was 26 so I don't want to test too early and realize I had a chemical good thing I got some ic's


----------



## Leinzlove

Mommy2peas: Definite BFP! Congrats!

SQUIG: Where are you? Happy 6 weeks <3!


----------



## Kaiecee

still feeling pressure in abdomen hope this is a good sign
becuase even with 2 young babies at home riley 1year 5 months and jacob 6months
we still have the time to dtd :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mommyof2peas, that is a shbfp :) congratulations hun. Can't wait for today's test :)

Good luck to everyone waiting for ov, that's in the tww and that will test soon. Our May shbfp list is looking great and hope that we all will keep those beans! May June be just as good if not even better :) happy 1st of June - the month of more shbfp's!!!! <3


----------



## live_in_hope

katestar53 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> hey all :wave: im back again after another wappy cycle, although this one does seem to be getting a little closer to what used to be normal for me and my temp rose after ov and at 4dpo are still up (they usually hover around the coverline during my lp) so, so far so good :thumbup: i will be testing on sat at 11dpo, but may do a cheeky IC on fri :blush:
> Ive not really been keeping up to speed on things on here, so apologies xxx wishing everybody lots of :dust: for this cycle! Xxxx
> 
> I'm 4dpo also! I'm going to try & wait till AF is due but I'll see how I go :wacko: Good luck :dust:Click to expand...

hey! :wave: well you have made yourself my tww buddy! :thumbup: lol how you feeling? My lps are usually on the short side, 8-10days, although past few months have been 10days. 10 seems to be the norm for me and ive had two bfps on 10day lps (well assuming they would have been). So if my temp is still up on 11dpo then il test then, if its low, il assume af will come that day :cry:. Are you symptom spotting? I was/am sort of...both my previous pregnancies were 1st and 3rd month of trying so i didnt have many 'non-preg' cycles to compare and this time round it seems i have every preg symptom there is during the tww so i dont tend to get excited anymore :shrug: temp wise,this is the best looking cycle so we'll see. Are you temping? Good luck toooo :dust: xxxxxx

Congratulations on the bfps so far!! :dance: xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Live in hope, did you do anything to increase your lp? Mine is short too, between 8-10 days after my mmc and doesn't seem to be improving. The trouble is, the last two times I've ttc I got a bfp first month so I've no idea if my lp was short before or not?! I tried vit b complex but it didn't help, although I only took it for one cycle before thinking maybe I should throw out all the supplements and preserve naturally.


----------



## Soanxious

Mrs W.. I can't recommend Vitex (Angus Castus) enough!!! its amazing.. a midwife I know told me about it as they were all older mums ttc her and her friends and they all managed to get longer lp with it.. some people it works first cycle. Holland and Barrett sell it.. :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've tried that so anx. I only did 2 cycles but it made no difference so I decided to try and let my body do it naturally. Maybe I should have given it more time. It's so hard to know if something's helping or not! X


----------



## Soanxious

yeah maybe it needed more time? I hope it gets longer for you..


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm not very patient! I probably need to decide what to try and stick with it! Thanks for the suggestion xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I hope you can get it solved Mrs.W. :hugs:

Mommyof2peas - did you test again? :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Agnus Castus can take 6 months to take effect. Are you supplement free this month?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh I did last cycle supplement free and it was worse than the previous two, 8 day lp. I'm supplement free this month too but having royal jelly in my morning smoothie. Really unsure whether I should go back on them or not now.


----------



## live_in_hope

Mrs W 11 said:


> Live in hope, did you do anything to increase your lp? Mine is short too, between 8-10 days after my mmc and doesn't seem to be improving. The trouble is, the last two times I've ttc I got a bfp first month so I've no idea if my lp was short before or not?! I tried vit b complex but it didn't help, although I only took it for one cycle before thinking maybe I should throw out all the supplements and preserve naturally.

Hey hun, sorry for the late reply... I have only been taking vits and sups for about 3/4months now...im on 100mg vitb complex (it hasnt increased LP so had planned to ditch them after this cycle), pregnacare conception multivits, 200mg CoQ10 (to help improve egg quality) and recently an extra zinc supplement. Ive heard it could take 3months for things to take affect, so this should be the cycle where any change/improvement should happen.....to be honest, its the closest cycle to what used to be my 'normal' cycle (and by normal, i mean my pre mc and operation cycle which were consistently 34days with ov at cd23/24) so we'll see what my lp does if anything...my temps in my lp are the best they've been too, so maybe they're helping a bit already :shrug: it is really so difficult to know isnt it :shrug: 
When was your mc if you dont mind me asking? I had my mc in june last year, but couldnt ttc until after my gallbladder removal surgery which was in november, that was when i noticed the difference in my cycles, but it may have been after my mc but i wasnt tracking cycles then, infact, i went back on the pill.

Wishing you all the best of luck for this cycle :thumbup: xxx


----------



## katestar53

live_in_hope said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> hey all :wave: im back again after another wappy cycle, although this one does seem to be getting a little closer to what used to be normal for me and my temp rose after ov and at 4dpo are still up (they usually hover around the coverline during my lp) so, so far so good :thumbup: i will be testing on sat at 11dpo, but may do a cheeky IC on fri :blush:
> Ive not really been keeping up to speed on things on here, so apologies xxx wishing everybody lots of :dust: for this cycle! Xxxx
> 
> I'm 4dpo also! I'm going to try & wait till AF is due but I'll see how I go :wacko: Good luck :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> hey! :wave: well you have made yourself my tww buddy! :thumbup: lol how you feeling? My lps are usually on the short side, 8-10days, although past few months have been 10days. 10 seems to be the norm for me and ive had two bfps on 10day lps (well assuming they would have been). So if my temp is still up on 11dpo then il test then, if its low, il assume af will come that day :cry:. Are you symptom spotting? I was/am sort of...both my previous pregnancies were 1st and 3rd month of trying so i didnt have many 'non-preg' cycles to compare and this time round it seems i have every preg symptom there is during the tww so i dont tend to get excited anymore :shrug: temp wise,this is the best looking cycle so we'll see. Are you temping? Good luck toooo :dust: xxxxxx
> 
> Congratulations on the bfps so far!! :dance: xxxxClick to expand...

Yay to 2ww buddies! My LP is usually 14 days and I usually start testing around 10dpo. But after my two back to back chemicals in March/April & my mc is Jan, I'm reluctant to test early as 1) it costs a bloody fortune & 2) I can't take the heartache of seeing a BFP to then bleed a few days later :( I did buy some IC so I might use them if AF doesn't arrive. I don't temp as never really got on with it. As for symptom spotting I a sucker for that :wacko: Every little thing I think in my head, 'Ohhhh I might be pregnant!' It drives me bonkers! Good luck my lovely, really hope this is our month & we get our rainbows &#127752;


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wIt for more bfp's :)


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone, hope you had a good weekend. Public holiday here so extra day for us.

I told my mum I was pregnant today. Thought she would be shocked, but she was really pleased. Always suprise us don't they (mums).


----------



## katestar53

I bet she was over the moon Tui! Ive never seen my Mums face light up the way it did when she first held my little boy, a magical moment :)

Soanxious - I hope your ok my lovely, just seen your signature. Sending you big hugs x

:hug:


----------



## jmandrews

Finally got my +OPK today!!! :happydance: yay for the TWW!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kaiecee

cant wait for ur bfp :)


----------



## jmandrews

Kaiecee said:


> cant wait for ur bfp :)

Aw thank you! I can't wait for both of us to have BFPs!


----------



## sportysgirl

jmandrews said:


> Finally got my +OPK today!!! :happydance: yay for the TWW!

Yeah baby dust to you! X


----------



## katestar53

jmandrews said:


> Finally got my +OPK today!!! :happydance: yay for the TWW!

Yay!!! Now get :sex: x


----------



## live_in_hope

katestar53 said:


> Yay to 2ww buddies! My LP is usually 14 days and I usually start testing around 10dpo. But after my two back to back chemicals in March/April & my mc is Jan, I'm reluctant to test early as 1) it costs a bloody fortune & 2) I can't take the heartache of seeing a BFP to then bleed a few days later :( I did buy some IC so I might use them if AF doesn't arrive. I don't temp as never really got on with it. As for symptom spotting I a sucker for that :wacko: Every little thing I think in my head, 'Ohhhh I might be pregnant!' It drives me bonkers! Good luck my lovely, really hope this is our month & we get our rainbows &#127752;

oh no, sorry to hear about your losses, I can understand why you'd want to hold off to test then...im terrible at testing earlier than expected...i just cant help myself...although i have FRERs and i definitely wont use that until 11dpo (i got my previous bfps at 11dpo and they were both on frers).... I do have a couple ICs but I wont be buying any thats for sure...
How have you been feeling today? Ive had some symptoms...firstly my temp was low which has usually been happening where it goes down to coverline and stays down :shrug: then af comes :growlmad: so feeling bummed, i went to work thinking that would be the case this time too...i got to work and started feeling nauseous, lasted about an hour and went. Then mid morning i had a sharp stabbing pain on my left side, happened a couple of times and stopped and also afew (tmi) 'globs' of creamy cm.... So....if my temp goes back up tomorrow i would like to think that today could have been implantation :shrug: (wishful thinking obviously) :blush: oh well, only another 11hours to take my temp next lol :haha:
I find the tww wait a doddle, compared to the long and unpredictable wait of oving in the first place lol. :haha: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay jm!! :sex:

Live in hope my mc was in January at 12 weeks. I thought my body would have recovered by now but it doesn't seem so. X


----------



## Mrs W 11

So anxious are you ok Hun :hugs:


----------



## MarponX

Hi Ladies:happydance:

I'm excited to join this group. I have a 16 Month old baby girl, and decided it was time to give her a sibling. I've been ttc for about 10 months now. In April, I found out I was pregnant (tested positive) then in the beginning of May lost it. I read that after a cp, you are more fertile the following month, so I BD almost every day after my cp (probably wasn't a good idea but I was desperate). Took the Fertility Blend and used Wondfo Ovulation predictors and I never got a positive. So I'm thinking I didn't O this month. Two days ago, I started spotting. I've been spotting since, and just waiting for AF to really show up. 

I paid a visit to my doctor today, and was told that bedding every day probably caused me to stress out. AND it's not good for the swimmers. So I'll be switching to every other day. 

Has anyone used an ovulation kit, and never got a positive but was able to conceive? I'm also thinking about going on to Clomid, thoughts?


----------



## live_in_hope

Mrs W 11 said:


> Yay jm!! :sex:
> 
> Live in hope my mc was in January at 12 weeks. I thought my body would have recovered by now but it doesn't seem so. X

really, it really does show how we are all so different doesnt it? :shrug: i actually have a scan on 12th june (doctor wants to rule out pcos) but....the 12th june is exactly a year that we discovered my baby had died last year! I had had a early scan at 6wks after suffering a gallbladder attack and was rushed into hospital, so naturally they wanted to check on baby, they did, we saw heartbeat, everything was fine...then afew weeks later i booked a private scan, just so we could see baby again in a nicer environment...so on the 12th june i had my booking appointment in the afternoon with the midwife, then had my private scan that evening and baby had no heartbeat! :cry: so a scan that day this year is NOT what i wanted to be doing :nope:......

I do hope you get back on track soon :hugs: june will be our month! ::thumbup: xxx


----------



## Bug222

Hi ladies, mind if I join? Awaiting the end of the bleeding from my MMC and then AF before we start TTC again so will be testing July


----------



## Mrs W 11

That must have been such a shock after seeing the hb :hugs: could you change the date of your scan? It might make a tough day a bit easier if you don't need to go to the hospital for a scan. I hope June is our month xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi bug, welcome. I remember you, my dd Freya was due around the same time as your lo (she was 2 weeks late tho) sorry to hear about your losses x


----------



## Bug222

Hi Mrs W! I remember you too! Yeah iain was 2 weeks early- :) 

So sorry about your loss xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Mrs W 11 said:


> That must have been such a shock after seeing the hb :hugs: could you change the date of your scan? It might make a tough day a bit easier if you don't need to go to the hospital for a scan. I hope June is our month xx

yer my instant thought was to change it, but then i didnt bother...just want to get it done and over with, maybe itk be good news...i dont think it is pcos, i dont have any othe symptoms, just wappy cycles, but its no harm ruling it out i guess xx here here for june! :thumbup: x

I recognise your name...i think our BnB paths may have crossed before?? But cant think where? Xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Pressure seems to be gone and little cramps I read it's very normal being in clomid hope we caught the egg officially in the TWW :)


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs w I hope your cycle straightens out soon! Hi Bug! Happy to see you here. Hope you are doing ok. How cool would it be if us 3 has BFPs together again! :)


----------



## Bug222

Thanks JM! That would be wonderful... but since you ARE getting a BFP this month I will just have to be a month behind you :)


----------



## live_in_hope

whats up with my temps! :cry: thought this cycle was going well.... :cry: been going down since after 3dpo :cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Live, those temps are a weird, I'm not sure. Is this unusual for you? Could be low progesterone, have you tired searching for similarl charts on ff? 

I've been a member of bnb since may 2011 I think so no doubt our paths have crossed before. Lets hope we are bump buddies this time


----------



## katestar53

live_in_hope said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> Yay to 2ww buddies! My LP is usually 14 days and I usually start testing around 10dpo. But after my two back to back chemicals in March/April & my mc is Jan, I'm reluctant to test early as 1) it costs a bloody fortune & 2) I can't take the heartache of seeing a BFP to then bleed a few days later :( I did buy some IC so I might use them if AF doesn't arrive. I don't temp as never really got on with it. As for symptom spotting I a sucker for that :wacko: Every little thing I think in my head, 'Ohhhh I might be pregnant!' It drives me bonkers! Good luck my lovely, really hope this is our month & we get our rainbows &#55356;&#57096;
> 
> oh no, sorry to hear about your losses, I can understand why you'd want to hold off to test then...im terrible at testing earlier than expected...i just cant help myself...although i have FRERs and i definitely wont use that until 11dpo (i got my previous bfps at 11dpo and they were both on frers).... I do have a couple ICs but I wont be buying any thats for sure...
> How have you been feeling today? Ive had some symptoms...firstly my temp was low which has usually been happening where it goes down to coverline and stays down :shrug: then af comes :growlmad: so feeling bummed, i went to work thinking that would be the case this time too...i got to work and started feeling nauseous, lasted about an hour and went. Then mid morning i had a sharp stabbing pain on my left side, happened a couple of times and stopped and also afew (tmi) 'globs' of creamy cm.... So....if my temp goes back up tomorrow i would like to think that today could have been implantation :shrug: (wishful thinking obviously) :blush: oh well, only another 11hours to take my temp next lol :haha:
> I find the tww wait a doddle, compared to the long and unpredictable wait of oving in the first place lol. :haha: xxxClick to expand...

Any news on your temp hun? Not much going on here, no noticable symptoms :wacko: Its strange but I feel like it just did't happen this cycle. My Clearblue Fertility monitor did't detect all my fertile days this month so feel like we didnt dtd enough. Oh well, what will be will be! How many DPO are you today hun?


----------



## katestar53

MarponX said:


> Hi Ladies:happydance:
> 
> I'm excited to join this group. I have a 16 Month old baby girl, and decided it was time to give her a sibling. I've been ttc for about 10 months now. In April, I found out I was pregnant (tested positive) then in the beginning of May lost it. I read that after a cp, you are more fertile the following month, so I BD almost every day after my cp (probably wasn't a good idea but I was desperate). Took the Fertility Blend and used Wondfo Ovulation predictors and I never got a positive. So I'm thinking I didn't O this month. Two days ago, I started spotting. I've been spotting since, and just waiting for AF to really show up.
> 
> I paid a visit to my doctor today, and was told that bedding every day probably caused me to stress out. AND it's not good for the swimmers. So I'll be switching to every other day.
> 
> Has anyone used an ovulation kit, and never got a positive but was able to conceive? I'm also thinking about going on to Clomid, thoughts?

Welcome Marpon, sorry that you find yourself here :hugs: 

I found I was really fertile after my mc and cp. I caught straight away and had almost three back to back losses. I decided to take a break after the third loss and had a cycle out just to give my body some time to reocover. I know that mc can mess up your cycles... Even though the OPKS didnt detect ovulation did you notice any EWCM, sounds like you have it covered anyway if you :sex: every day! You and your OH must of been exhausted :rofl:

Fingers crossed you caught that eggy, if not hope AF makes an appearance soon so you can move onto your next cycle hun x


----------



## katestar53

Kaiecee said:


> Pressure seems to be gone and little cramps I read it's very normal being in clomid hope we caught the egg officially in the TWW :)

Hope the TWW goes quickly for you hun x


----------



## Bushmumma

Hello ladies how are you all? 
:hi: to the new ladies that haves joined, forgive me for not remembering names I'm on my phone all the time :).. Sorry for your loses. 

Not much going on here only waiting to O!


----------



## Soanxious

welcome to all the newbies... :)

If I had a rant in here yesterday all is explained in the link in my signature below.. sorry xxx

BM hurry n Ov I want to see a BFP!!! x


----------



## Blondish_keg

Link doesn't work hun :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Bug I know I've just O'd but just seems too good to be true to get my BFP this cycle. We will see. Hope your next cycle is your BFP!


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm either gonna O today or tomorrow judging by temps and OPKs so TWW starting soon!


----------



## sportysgirl

Bushmumma said:


> Hello ladies how are you all?
> :hi: to the new ladies that haves joined, forgive me for not remembering names I'm on my phone all the time :).. Sorry for your loses.
> 
> Not much going on here only waiting to O!

I am good 5dpo so in the tww.

When do you thinking you will O. X


----------



## live_in_hope

Mrs W 11 said:


> Live, those temps are a weird, I'm not sure. Is this unusual for you? Could be low progesterone, have you tired searching for similarl charts on ff?
> 
> I've been a member of bnb since may 2011 I think so no doubt our paths have crossed before. Lets hope we are bump buddies this time

hey, they are so strange, stranger than usual.... I really thought things were on the up (haha) this cycle...but they just went down down down...lets see what tomorrow brings :nope: i had all my bloods done the other month as i suspected low progesterone...it came back borderline and my prolactin was high (or low...cant remember which) and she wanted it tested again, so i went again today so then we will have two figures to compare and if i am pregnant (very wishful thinking) and my progesterone is low, at least they can sort me asap :thumbup:

How are you doing today? I joined in aug 2011 :thumbup: fingers crossed we can be bump buddies :dance: xxx





katestar53 said:
 

> Any news on your temp hun? Not much going on here, no noticable symptoms :wacko: Its strange but I feel like it just did't happen this cycle. My Clearblue Fertility monitor did't detect all my fertile days this month so feel like we didnt dtd enough. Oh well, what will be will be! How many DPO are you today hun?

hey hunny! :wave: pfft, bloody temps, can you believe it went even lower, below coverline :cry: (see chart in sig) I really thought (hoped) it would have gone up today...i dont feel like AF is lurking which is good coz a 6/7 day lp is really bad! Even for me! :shock: (im 7dpo today)

Sorry you're tww isnt as good as you'd hope, but dont lose hope! My last bfp cycle was an extremely symptomless tww in comparison to my 1st. I really thought i was out, throughout the whole thing, then by chance, did a test (for no other reason than i had one there so i just did it) and boom, a bfp! :thumbup: ive never used a clearblue fertility monitor so cant comment on their effectiveness....does it normally pick up your fertile days quite well? I only got one shot at dtd during my window too (another problem im facing at the min...hubby has been working away a lot lately)

Looking forward to checking in tomorrow for hopefully some updates :thumbup: xxxxx



Hows everybody else doing today? Xxxx


----------



## katestar53

Boooo to hubby working away, that must be hard hun to try & fit in :sex: The CBFM is usually really good at detecting my fertile days, it usually gives me three high fertile days then two peak days... So 5 fertile days in total but this time only gave me three but FXd the :spermy: caught that egg! 

Ohhhh forgot to say my (.)(.) starting feeling tender today at the sides but this can be a pre-period symptom also but not usually this early. It could just be my hormones are all wacko after all the recent mc x

Bushmumma, hope OV happens soon my lovely x


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh fingers crossed we both got in there at the right time then! :winkwink:
Boobs were my major giveaway when ttc my first, right from 1dpo they swelled and were so sore, not a thing on my 2nd preg though....and these past few months ive been having sore boobs pre-af but i do record it...actually this tww, my boobs havnt been at all :shrug: the odd tingle in my nipples lol... Well af is due sat, so only afew more days until i know either way for sure :thumbup: your lps are 14 didnt you say? Still not too long! Xx Xx


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Oh god can someone shot me lol I am actually daft enough 4dpo to test why what was I expecting a bfp bloody nutter me lol


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Glad it was only a cheap one lol


----------



## live_in_hope

:hugs: aw bless ya, that is crazy, even for me! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Sorry my link has now been fixed below!!

Sporty we are the same.. 5dpo :D I may test June 13th yes it is a Friday 13th lol.. but not tempted to test before this time.. what about you?

I have had 5 recent pregnancies and all had different symptoms 1st was very bad painful sore breasts and last one had pain on sides.. rest didnt.. I have stopped symptom spotting now as Its just the progesterone mainly.. and it alters.. so no point as all my pregnancies were different.. im just going with the flow..


----------



## KylasBaby

Ovulated today. The TWW begins!


----------



## Soanxious

KylasBaby said:


> Ovulated today. The TWW begins!

:dance:


----------



## Bushmumma

Sporty- I should O on the 10th-11th so cd15-16 I'm cd9 today.. 
Hoping this TWW brings you a BFP darlin :). 

Kate... Praying for you too FXD :dust: 

Miss Kyla eeeek! I'm exited for you this cycle!!! Shit load of sticky baby :dust: in abundance!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay kylasbaby!!! Hope this is it for you! Hope our October angels bless us with February rainbows. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

is it just me or does it feel like the tww is sooooo long


----------



## Bug222

BD'd last night... no idea when/if I will OV prior to my first AF post MMC but here's hoping!!!


----------



## katestar53

Ladybirdgb said:


> Oh god can someone shot me lol I am actually daft enough 4dpo to test why what was I expecting a bfp bloody nutter me lol

:rofl: That beats my record! Plenty of time yet my lovely to get a BFP x


----------



## katestar53

Bug222 said:


> BD'd last night... no idea when/if I will OV prior to my first AF post MMC but here's hoping!!!

Do you track OV? Loads of ladies catch straight after without having AF, good luck my lovely x


----------



## live_in_hope

so im back up above my coverline!! :thumbup: but i feel af-y this morning :nope: its bad for even me if my lp is this short :cry: xx


----------



## katestar53

Are you due on Saturday? You not out yet my lovely :hugs:

I only went and tested this morning, very silly indeed & I have a serious case of line eye :dohh: You can kinda see something if you invert it but could be an evil evap. First time I have use these IC x

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=277940


----------



## Tui

Ooh looks promising kate, mine looked like that at 8dpo ! Can't wait to see tomorrow's


----------



## live_in_hope

katestar53 said:


> Are you due on Saturday? You not out yet my lovely :hugs:
> 
> I only went and tested this morning, very silly indeed & I have a serious case of line eye :dohh: You can kinda see something if you invert it but could be an evil evap. First time I have use these IC x
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=277940

oooh, looks like the start of something! :thumbup: yer im due sat.....ive been rushing around (spent abit too much time on here....shouldnt be on here now really lol) and i feel sick, nauseous...blurgh! Fingers crossed! Im off to work armed with a panty liner and tampon just incase the witch decides to show and flow :growlmad:

Have a lovely day everybody! Xxx!


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui darlin how ya goin? 
Kate- FXD can't wait for your next test :dust:
Live- not out until she shows and I got my FXD she doesn't!!


----------



## Tui

Hi BM :wave: 
I'm good my lovely. Just had a hot bath and got my feet up on the couch. Lovely. 
Little doggie is driving me potty though. She had a big dinner and a bowl of my lactose free milk, and now she wants desert I think! Funny cause she isn't usually a big eater. She burps like a human after eating and drinking, sooo funny!
How you doing? Have those tests arrived yet? Don't suppose the posty visits you every day?


----------



## sportysgirl

Soanxious yeah for both being 5dpo. I am due Thursday next week so may rest Sunday or Monday? 

Bushmama thanks, hope your get your bfp this cycle too. 

Live in hope it could be an implantation dip?


----------



## Tui

Hi sportysgirl, hows life in sunny Cornwall? Bet it's lovely right now. I made pasties yesterday, giant ones of course! Yummy. You can buy them in some places here but they aren't the same.

Fingers crossed for a bfp for you soon. :dust:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Lol kate I know im mad I just am really impatient lol :haha: blame your early testing on me


----------



## katestar53

Ladybirdgb said:


> Lol kate I know im mad I just am really impatient lol :haha: blame your early testing on me

As soon as I saw your post I thought, 'Right that's it, I'm POAS!' I was meant to be good & wait to at least 13 DPO! Oh well, once you start POAS you can't stop :rofl: It's a good job I have a big stash of IC! When are you testing again? 

:dust:


----------



## katestar53

Live_in_hope, when are you testing hunny? Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

I hope it is implantation. I had a look at my stash of tests. I have 2 ics and 2 frers. If my temp is higher 2moro i will use an ic and fri,then if temp stil up sat (11dpo-af due date) then il test with a frer!! Eek!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Tui said:


> Hi sportysgirl, hows life in sunny Cornwall? Bet it's lovely right now. I made pasties yesterday, giant ones of course! Yummy. You can buy them in some places here but they aren't the same.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a bfp for you soon. :dust:

It's good thanks, started the day with a beach boot camp! Yummy pasties we have a shop nearby which does yummy pasties and cakes! 

How are things with you?

Thanks for the :dust: am so excited to test!


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui they sure don't :( but I'll check tomorrow and the next day hoping they come in time. Ohhhh little doggies lol


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry if you r reading this more than here.


My temp dropped by .2 today. What's that mean? Shouldn't it be rising? :(


----------



## Soanxious

I posted elsewhere too.. mine have been like that too.. not this chart but others.. and it should rise again tomorrow :D


----------



## kerri28

The pineapple worked...9dpo positive! Bloodwork tomorrow!


----------



## confuzion

yay congrats kerri!!!! You were in the June sunflower group I was heartbroken to hear of your loss. Looks like we'll be due together again in February :)


----------



## Soanxious

OMG that is EXCELLENT!!!!!! woo hoo congratulations!! :D


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Brill news Kerri x x x


----------



## Bug222

katestar53 said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> BD'd last night... no idea when/if I will OV prior to my first AF post MMC but here's hoping!!!
> 
> Do you track OV? Loads of ladies catch straight after without having AF, good luck my lovely xClick to expand...

I haven't in the past.. ordered some OPKs but they wont arrive till Friday

JM the cycle when i got pregnant with Iain I had a couple small dips after ov.. the after about 5 days it started to head up a bit then leveled off

congrats Kerri!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

ooh yay! Congrats kerri! :dance: was it your first time with the pineapple? I ate it too this cycle, but i was 4dpo when i found out about it so i had afew pieces on 4,5,6dpo... We'll see lol.
Comgrats again hunny! Xxx


----------



## katestar53

Congrats Kerri :dance:

What is pineapple meant to help with? x


----------



## live_in_hope

(if somebody else knows more, then please correct me if im wrong....)if you eat the core on 1dpo-5dpo the thing thats in it (something beginning with 'B'):haha: helps with implantation, somebody told me about it and when i read up about it, i was amazed at just how amazing this fruit is! Its the core you eat but its yummier than i thought it would be :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

kate, when are you testing again? Xx


----------



## confuzion

The 'B' is bromelain lol.


----------



## katestar53

Thanks hun, might have to try that! 

Might leave it for a few days as really not ready to see a bfn tomorrow. Fingers crossed your temps go up hun... If they do will you test? Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

aw yer, well its meant to be every 48hours isnt it, so its probably a good idea.....but i know i wouldnt be able to not test :dohh: yes, if my temps are up more tomorrow then il assume i implanted yesterday and therefore theres chance it could show on a test by tomorrow...will use an ic though and i am saving my frers until sat at the earliest. :thumbup: lol xx.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations kerri!! Hmmm. Might be getting myself some pineapple then. Reckon you can smoothie the core? X


----------



## live_in_hope

i guess you can, but do you know what, i was surprised at how soft it was :shrug: i thought itd be really hard, but it wasnt :shrug: it was tougher than the normal part but still juicy and just as edible.... It was recommended that you cut out the core, cut it into 5 pieces and eat a piece a day from 1-5dpo.... I didnt cut mine up properly and i started at 4dpo :dohh: but il know now for next time :thumbup: xx


----------



## kerri28

I ate the pineapple core when we conceived Hannah too! I feel like this is unreal but it's def real!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

fantastic! How much did you eat and what days? Xx


----------



## Soanxious

im so getting pineapple for next cycle for a good implantation :D


----------



## Tui

sportysgirl said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Hi sportysgirl, hows life in sunny Cornwall? Bet it's lovely right now. I made pasties yesterday, giant ones of course! Yummy. You can buy them in some places here but they aren't the same.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a bfp for you soon. :dust:
> 
> It's good thanks, started the day with a beach boot camp! Yummy pasties we have a shop nearby which does yummy pasties and cakes!
> 
> How are things with you?
> 
> Thanks for the :dust: am so excited to test!Click to expand...

All good here thanks. Apart from feeling tired, I still have no real symptoms. Guess my little raspberry is just a quiet one lol.



kerri28 said:


> The pineapple worked...9dpo positive! Bloodwork tomorrow!

Fantastic, congratulations! 



confuzion said:


> yay congrats kerri!!!! You were in the June sunflower group I was heartbroken to hear of your loss. Looks like we'll be due together again in February :)

Hey how's things with you? Glad you are being positive about this nice sticky baby now. Have you had your doc/mw appointment yet? Bloods? How is dh feeling about the news? Does he want to chain you to the sofa?


----------



## KylasBaby

I did pineapple core with my loss. Doing it again this cycle!


----------



## live_in_hope

:cry::cry: I hate my body! I hate my body! :cry::cry:....... Just gone loo before going to bed, wiped and had some pale pinky/red on it..... Af will come tomorrow now.....8 day lp :cry: not had a really short one for months :cry: i felt af-y for about an hour this morning but nothing since! Been havin sharp pain in left side on/off all day but not anything that would make me think the witch was coming :cry: sad , very sad :cry:


----------



## Kaiecee

live_in_hope said:


> :cry::cry: I hate my body! I hate my body! :cry::cry:....... Just gone loo before going to bed, wiped and had some pale pinky/red on it..... Af will come tomorrow now.....8 day lp :cry: not had a really short one for months :cry: i felt af-y for about an hour this morning but nothing since! Been havin sharp pain in left side on/off all day but not anything that would make me think the witch was coming :cry: sad , very sad :cry:

well i hope it was just that and the witch stays away


----------



## Soanxious

:witch: is not here yet... ;) temp back up.. so maybe implantation dip and implantation bleed?


----------



## Kaiecee

i really hope its happened for us this month is so stressful


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats kerri!!! So exciting!!! When are u supposed to eat the pineapple core?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies: I had a short LP. I fell pregnant 4 times in 5 months. One month the lines gradually got darker until 5+4. Another cycle the lines didn't get dark, and another 2 cycles BFPs but AF would show even when I had lines. It was frustrating. I went to the Dr. and he said it had to happen again before he'd send me to a fertility specialist. So...

I cried some more, and ran into a lady that has been TTC for over 4 years with many procedures and lots of money spent... One loss and still trying. "She said: 1 loss is way to many." And it is... So, with her help and experience. I decided to go with B6 and progesterone cream. I found out I was pregnant that same month. And here I am.

I did B6 right away. It's really just leafy green vegetables. I bought progesterone cream over the counter. (You have to watch what you buy. Some jars have low progesterone cream amounts in them.)

I used OPKs and started the progesterone cream at 3dpo. I used the single dose as instructed right on the back. I got my BFP at 9dpo (faint line.) And I doubled the dose. At 12 weeks, I lowered the dose back to the single. And I stopped at 13+5. I would've continued but I forgot 2 doses and was confident the placenta had taken over.

The dose is a lot smaller than the 400mg progesterone cream that the specialist prescribes. But the lower dose is enough to help many women.


----------



## katestar53

live_in_hope said:


> :cry::cry: I hate my body! I hate my body! :cry::cry:....... Just gone loo before going to bed, wiped and had some pale pinky/red on it..... Af will come tomorrow now.....8 day lp :cry: not had a really short one for months :cry: i felt af-y for about an hour this morning but nothing since! Been havin sharp pain in left side on/off all day but not anything that would make me think the witch was coming :cry: sad , very sad :cry:

Oh darling, hope she says away, what's your temp doing? Xxx


----------



## katestar53

Thanks Leinzlove, it just goes to show that you can take charge of your own fertility! In the UK the doctors don't really check for low progesterone... My doc said it wasn't part of the testing process for recurrent miscarriage! Having read so many stories about how progesterone supplements helped ladies carry to term, I really don't understand why it's not checked! Xxx


----------



## Bug222

thanks Leinzlove!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Leinzlove said:


> Ladies: I had a short LP. I fell pregnant 4 times in 5 months. One month the lines gradually got darker until 5+4. Another cycle the lines didn't get dark, and another 2 cycles BFPs but AF would show even when I had lines. It was frustrating. I went to the Dr. and he said it had to happen again before he'd send me to a fertility specialist. So...
> 
> I cried some more, and ran into a lady that has been TTC for over 4 years with many procedures and lots of money spent... One loss and still trying. "She said: 1 loss is way to many." And it is... So, with her help and experience. I decided to go with B6 and progesterone cream. I found out I was pregnant that same month. And here I am.
> 
> I did B6 right away. It's really just leafy green vegetables. I bought progesterone cream over the counter. (You have to watch what you buy. Some jars have low progesterone cream amounts in them.)
> 
> I used OPKs and started the progesterone cream at 3dpo. I used the single dose as instructed right on the back. I got my BFP at 9dpo (faint line.) And I doubled the dose. At 12 weeks, I lowered the dose back to the single. And I stopped at 13+5. I would've continued but I forgot 2 doses and was confident the placenta had taken over.
> 
> The dose is a lot smaller than the 400mg progesterone cream that the specialist prescribes. But the lower dose is enough to help many women.

stupid question how does the b6 help and the progesterone cream help/work?


----------



## live_in_hope

she came....:cry: thank you leinlove, that was an interesting post :thumbup: i was tested again for low progesterone at 7dpo, see what the results are....somethings up, it has to be, a 8day lp :shrug: it has to be!!! :cry: wishing you all lots of luck, see you in a few weeks! :(5wks to be exact) the tww is a doddle co pared to the time i have to wait to ov :cry: xxx


----------



## katestar53

Oh sweetie :hug: What cd do you usually OV? Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

well when i was normal and had normal/consistent cycles, i ovd on cd23/24 with a 10/11 day lp. But since november its been anywhere between cd20-cd36 :cry: and i have no idea why :cry: this has been my shortes lp in a while aswell, theyve been 10days past few months, which was normal for me. I really thought things were sorting themselves out and getting back to normal :cry: xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Sorry live :hugs: I hope you get something to help you before next O darlin <3


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you xx idont know what to do in terms of medical help...the Dr that specialises in fertility at my local GPs is useless, she really is and i dont want to go back to her.... :shrug: xx

Think i will start vitex/chasteberry.... How much do i take and on what days?

I feel desperate at the minute.... I had no problem getting pregnant before. My first was conceived after hubbys vasectomy reversal...the sperm test was so low the doctors told us we may never conceive....i was preg within 3months after the operation! :shock: then my 2nd pregnancy, i came off the pill in march last year and was pregnant by end of april! So what is my problem! :cry::cry: thank you ladies, for all your lovely help, having me moaning so early in the morning isnt nice, so i do really appreciate it xxx

xx


----------



## Soanxious

Live.. I so recommend Vitex:angus castus) from Holland and barrett... my sister is a paramedic and has a lot of medical friends and her friend who is a midwife spoke to me after my mc and said there are two things that are excellent and that was angus castus and don quai... I bought both.. it got my back to a normal cycle after only 6 weeks.. she said.. her and 5 of her friends are all 38-43 and over past 2 yrs they all got babies.(they seem to be older having babies in medical jobs) I have never taken then since because I am back in normal rythym... read up on soy isflavones too not sure if they increase lp but they are awesome for eggs.. as they are natures clomid. I ordered some progesterone cream from america.. should be here by monday.. I was gonna try that if it arrived early but im having the same day 21 test as you.. tomorrow.. so should get results back by next wed/thursday.. pack yourself with vitamins B compound too etc.. hope you get it sorted :D x


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you so much!! What dosage did you take of the vitex? Il go today. And when do u take it? Ive been on 100mg of vitb and its done nothing :shrug: will get soy iso too, what dosage of that do i need? There are certain days to take that arent there? Thank you,at work now, in cupboard lol x


----------



## Soanxious

Angus castus I took 2 a day after food at lunchtime.. went to send u a link but seems they may of stopped selling it online.. if your popping into town go ask them for it.. if not you can get it online... around 800mg is fine to take a day

I got these https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/Herbal-Vitamin-Supplements/Soya-Isoflavones-100mg.aspx#.U25ypiinjIU to take 1 a day from CD 3-7 ONLY but if you are ov on time I wouldnt take these as it may reduce the days to ov? not sure.. have a read up on goggle and see what others say for your situation :) (ps some women take these to have twins ;) )

some links about don quai and angus castus.. don quai promotes blood to the pelvis... https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/Herbal-Vitamin-Supplements/Soya-Isoflavones-100mg.aspx#.U25ypiinjIU
https://ttcwithnaturalherbs.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/dong-quai-to-get-pregnant-naturally.html
https://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-herbs-fertility-supplements.html


----------



## live_in_hope

fab,thank you,il go later today and get everything. Soy, angus castus and keep up with the bvits?? Take it its ok to mix them all? X


----------



## Soanxious

I was taking them all together... I bought them all in holland and barrett and they did not tell me I couldnt take them all together.. and they are strict :) FX and good luck it makes a difference.. try n tread up on links I sent too :D


----------



## Soanxious

I didnt buy the soy there...but they do a different job to angus castus and don quai..


----------



## Dpopl622

Hey all! Sorry it's been awhile since I've been logged in. But I have some news to share!!! I'm currently 6 weeks preggo! Im so scared of miscarrying again I didn't wanna share the news till I was at least past the 5 week mark. So far so good and I have morning sickness like no tomorrow. My symptoms keep increasing everyday. So I'm taking that as a sign that everything is going good! I just wanted to thank all of you guys who have supported me through this. If it can happen to me it can happen to anybody. My doctor said that despite all the doctors thinking I could never conceive that it just must mean I'm meant to have this baby. Sorry if I'm a little too excited while everyone else is still trying. I just wanna spread some hope for you ladies!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Congratulations D!!! Sprinkle your :dust: all over all of these amazing woman on here! I can't wait for everyone on the thread to have their SHBFP... I stalk every day looking for new BFPs.


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks leinz!!! I have the same question as bug :) is b6 just a vitamin? When do u take it and stop taking it! Also the cream what exactly is that? 
If I'm not pregnant this cycle I plan on trying both. 

Got my crosshairs today!!! :happydance:
But I woke up a half hour earlier than normal and decided to temp.


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats D such good news


----------



## live_in_hope

Soanxious said:


> Angus castus I took 2 a day after food at lunchtime.. went to send u a link but seems they may of stopped selling it online.. if your popping into town go ask them for it.. if not you can get it online... around 800mg is fine to take a day
> 
> I got these https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/Herbal-Vitamin-Supplements/Soya-Isoflavones-100mg.aspx#.U25ypiinjIU to take 1 a day from CD 3-7 ONLY but if you are ov on time I wouldnt take these as it may reduce the days to ov? not sure.. have a read up on goggle and see what others say for your situation :) (ps some women take these to have twins ;) )
> 
> some links about don quai and angus castus.. don quai promotes blood to the pelvis... https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/Herbal-Vitamin-Supplements/Soya-Isoflavones-100mg.aspx#.U25ypiinjIU
> https://ttcwithnaturalherbs.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/dong-quai-to-get-pregnant-naturally.html
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-herbs-fertility-supplements.html

just had a read through the links :thumbup: thanks again...im going to start everything once ive had my tea, been and brought agnus castus and soya but brought holland and barretts and tescos as they were different dosages and i couldnt remember which i needed :dohh: xxx


----------



## Soanxious

D congratulations!!! its lovely to hear stories of women who were told it may be impossible to then find out they are pregnant.. gives us all hope xx

Jm glad you got your crosshairs.. now the waiting begins :D

Hope.. thats excellent news.. did they give you any advice when you went to the shop? im hoping it all works out well for you and gives you a perfect cycle and a bfp :D x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I have loads of catching up to do!!! Will do so soon.

Afm - got a very faint positive at 10dpo with pm urine. Will test tomorrow morning and then make doctors appointment for blood tests. Want to check betas, progestorone and insulin.


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you So! :hugs: i really hope so too! 
Congrats on your bfp Dpop!
And congrats angelbaby!! :dance: love seeing bfps, need cheering up today! Xxxxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations angel and dpop! X


----------



## confuzion

Congrats dpop! 

Angel congrats for like the fourth time! Hehe just so happy for you!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats angel and dpop!!' That is wonderful!!! Enjoy your pregnancy :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Angel omg!!! Congratulations!! That's amazing news, so happy for you x

You too dpop, congrats xx


----------



## Tui

Congratulations D and Angel woohoo.


----------



## live_in_hope

just uploading this pic of my agnus castus and soy iso i got from H&B today.... Cant make head or tail of the dosage amount! :wacko: lol xx



agnus castus... Label reads...
Each film coated tablet contains 3.9mg of extract (as dry extract) from agnus castus fruit (vitex agnus castus L) (equivalent to 23.4mg-31.2mg of angus castus fruit)

soy iso...label reads...
Each capsule contains:
Soya germ isoflavones concentrate 750mg
(Standardised to contain 3% isoflavone, 23mg and 3% Saponins 23mg)

Typical soya isoflavone composition:
Daidzin & daidzein 12mg
Glycitin & glycitein 7mg
Genisitin & glenistein 2.5mg
Soya saponins 23mg


----------



## Bug222

congrats Angel and dpop!!!


----------



## katestar53

Congrats to the new :bfp: :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Soanxious

live_in_hope said:


> just uploading this pic of my agnus castus and soy iso i got from H&B today.... Cant make head or tail of the dosage amount! :wacko: lol xx
> 
> View attachment 772735
> 
> 
> agnus castus... Label reads...
> Each film coated tablet contains 3.9mg of extract (as dry extract) from agnus castus fruit (vitex agnus castus L) (equivalent to 23.4mg-31.2mg of angus castus fruit)
> 
> soy iso...label reads...
> Each capsule contains:
> Soya germ isoflavones concentrate 750mg
> (Standardised to contain 3% isoflavone, 23mg and 3% Saponins 23mg)
> 
> Typical soya isoflavone composition:
> Daidzin & daidzein 12mg
> Glycitin & glycitein 7mg
> Genisitin & glenistein 2.5mg
> Soya saponins 23mg

Crikey the angus castus is low.. is anyone elses that low???

Mine is 400mg per tablet so 1600mg per 4 a day...

My soy is 100mg.. not top end.. but not bottom end either.. maybe someone else can help with that too..

here are some links... maybe look thru see if any strength is mentioned.. I thought H&B only done 1 bottle thats what I have bought n seen there for angus castus...
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/26463-agnus-castus.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-dates-everyone-agnus-castus-good-luck-x.html

are they still sealed? maybe pop back to show and ask what has happened to the 400mg angus castus? 

I really didnt know they done that stregth soy hun... I thought it was a lot lower... I did put link up to one I bought... if yours are still sealed see if they can take them back? here are what people say and amounts to take :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1048541-soy-isoflavones.html

here is link to where I got mine... https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/Herbal-Vitamin-Supplements/Soya-Isoflavones-100mg.aspx#.U25ypiinjIU

they can by cut in half to reduce or to add half to increase..

Did you tell H&B why you wanted them? did they give you advice? I was just told to take the amount on bottle on my 400mg. 

hope you get it sorted.. :)
 



Attached Files:







angus.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1









soy.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## live_in_hope

thank you! :thumbup: yes all still sealed, wasnt sure enough to open any....i didnt get any advice, i asked where i could find it and said i wasnted it for fertility reasons and she just handed it to me....pretty sure that was the only one there....:shrug: il use the tesco soy iso then and take 2x40mg on day 3-7 :thumbup: xx


----------



## Soanxious

Yes do that... take the tesco soy if your gonna try soy...

But as for the member of staff in H&B they should of taken you to it and made sure you were using the right one.. they are always spot on in my store.. really thorough :)


xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Angel and D, what wonderful news!! Congratulations :hugs: <3


----------



## live_in_hope

do you think these would be ok? 1000mg too much? Xx

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Agnus-Cast...8&qid=1402034375&sr=8-2&keywords=agnus+castus


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats D and Angel! So excited for you ladies! Wooooo! :happydance:

I will try to answer the questions. B6 is just a vitamin that's found in leafy green veggies. It helps regulate your metabolism and I've been taking 100mg a day since the cycle I conceived and I won't stop taking it now. Totally safe. You can also take B12 or a Bcomplex. (The B12 I don't know much about, but it makes for a strong O!)

Progesterone cream is natural and it helps to raise progesterone levels in the luteal phase. It helps to keep your lining intact and allow you to have a successful implantation. It starts working the very cycle you start using it. (I was having early after early loss.)

This cream is potent. If you don't get your BFP by 14dpo you stop. If not AF won't arrive. If you take it before O, you won't O. So... You definitely don't start it until 3dpo.


----------



## Soanxious

My cream turned up but as Im having my day 21 test today I couldnt use the cream... so its too late to use it after the blood test later this morning? twice a day? x


----------



## Leinzlove

I wouldn't think that it'd be to late. But when will you get the blood test results back. They will tell you what your levels are? If it's low I'd hope they'd prescribe you something.


----------



## Soanxious

Not till next wed/thursday this is just a gp blood test.. takes 3/5 days.. :( may just dad 1 bit a day till I get results?

gota shoot.. gonna be late.


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't think it will hurt... I did the single dose until I got the BFP then doubled.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm thinking about ordering some progesterone cream for this cycle. I think I might ovulate this weekend or early next week so hopefully it comes on time. I'm not sure low progesterone is my problem but I guess it can't hurt to try? 

Live I had the same agnus castus from holland and Barrett with the 3.9mg. I used for 2 cycles and it didn't seem to help much but my instincts were telling me to ditch all supplements and let my body try on its own after 2 cycles so I stopped. X


----------



## Soanxious

just rubbed some progesterone cream on.... hoping this makes a difference if I was to get Pregnant.... has a funny smell to it.. cant remember what it reminds me of....


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave: good luck with the progesterone cream so, :thumbup: i should get my blood results back next week too...im assuming if its low the dr will prescribe me something...but my dr (who is the specialist in fertility for my surgery) is useless....seriously!! Lol

MrsW, yer i took the agnus castus back today, its far too low and So went and asked them today and they said that they dont them anymore. EU regs...:shrug: got some off amazon instead :thumbup: 
So are you going completely vit free? I said that last month for this cycle.....and now im taking more!!:dohh::haha: xx


----------



## Kaiecee

so im ic's should be here 3-7 days just in time to test


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah Tuesday afternoon I get my results for progesterone back...

Yeah went to H&B and asked why the new angus castus was what was it?? 36mg or something that low? from 400mg... she said EU new regulations checked and now they reduced it.. I said well it wont do the job people buy them for and now a friend is buying online elsewhere so thats one customer lost and you will lose thousands to purchasing the correct amount online.. She said yeah they have already had complaints.

8dpo and not feeling pregnant.. oh well... didnt put 100% into it this cycle.. as I wasnt really supposed to be trying.. and even OH don't know when I ov..


----------



## Bushmumma

First OPK this morning and a faint line but neg, expecting to O on Monday Tuesday. Cd12 today and looking forward to my TWW :) 
How's everyone else going today?


----------



## jmandrews

Bushmumma said:


> First OPK this morning and a faint line but neg, expecting to O on Monday Tuesday. Cd12 today and looking forward to my TWW :)
> How's everyone else going today?

Yay for getting close! Keep us posted! Doing well. Just busy. Ready to start testing lol


----------



## Kaiecee

I swear my ic's are taking so long to get here


----------



## Bug222

mine too! they were supposed to be delivered today but weren't grrrrrr!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Online it says 7 days but it was in customs for over a week!


----------



## katestar53

11dpo for me & am most definitely out... BFN on IC this morning so just waiting for the :witch: on Tues or Wed.

Hope everyone has a lovely wend x


----------



## Leinzlove

I sure hope they arrive soon..

Soanxious: When are you testing?

Sending all loads of :dust:!


----------



## Leinzlove

Kate: I'm hoping the witch has the best reasons for staying away. Hard for you to believe but its still early yet. :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

kate, you're not out yet hunny! Keep testing:thumbup: how are you feeling? Any symptoms? X


----------



## katestar53

Maybe it's for the best.... I've conceived first time in the last three losses so maybe it's better to give my body a break for a few cycles.... 

What's everyone up to today? I am meant to be going to a petting farm today but the north west of England has been issued with a severe weather warning with lots of rain & flooding.... So off to the soft play it is! Tonight I'm going to watch the Britian's Got Talent final & stuff my face with Chinese! x


----------



## katestar53

Thanks for your support though ladies :) 

I'm not feeling much to be honest. Just feel completely normal. My (.)(.) are little tender but no more than my normal pre-AF soreness.


----------



## live_in_hope

same here, meant to chuck it dowm, hail and everything! :shock: i take my LO dancing at 11, then itl be shopping and chilling at home...soft play and bbq at my mum and dads tomorrow :thumbup: xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

Sorry for being MIA. I had a roller coaster ride. Got beta yesterday at 11dpo and was 34.5. The doctor made it seem that I am going to loose this one and I had a sort of meltdown in her office. She then did a 11 panel blood test and reffered me to an obgyn on Monday. I will then get results for the Panel, insulin, progesterone and foolw-up beta. My lines are progressing and I am still very early so didn't she had the right to make that statement. I have everything crossed this is my sticky.

Congratulations kerri and dpop on your bfps!!!! And WELCOME marpon, kerri and bug!!! :)

live_in_hope, I am sorry that af arrived and hope this new cycle will be your lucky one. JUNE SHBFP's to EVERYONE!

:dust:


----------



## katestar53

Angel baby, she had no right to make you feel that way! Like you say 11dpo is still very early and that beta sounds great my lovely :) And if your tests are progressing then you have even more reason to doubt her. Good luck for Monday, I really hope this is your rainbow baby x


----------



## live_in_hope

:hugs: to you hunny, hope things go well monday, will have everything crossed for you and your sticky bubba xxxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you ladies. After being on Mr. Google for a very long time I came to the conclusion that most betas came back between 15 and 25 on 11dpo, so considering that then I have a great beta. I am going to try a digi today (12dpo) and if that works then I know my levels are 50 or above :)


----------



## Tui

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies,
> 
> Sorry for being MIA. I had a roller coaster ride. Got beta yesterday at 11dpo and was 34.5. The doctor made it seem that I am going to loose this one and I had a sort of meltdown in her office. She then did a 11 panel blood test and reffered me to an obgyn on Monday. I will then get results for the Panel, insulin, progesterone and foolw-up beta. My lines are progressing and I am still very early so didn't she had the right to make that statement. I have everything crossed this is my sticky.
> 
> Congratulations kerri and dpop on your bfps!!!! And WELCOME marpon, kerri and bug!!! :)
> 
> live_in_hope, I am sorry that af arrived and hope this new cycle will be your lucky one. JUNE SHBFP's to EVERYONE!
> 
> :dust:

What an insensitive cow! Sorry but thats shitty. 
I was 66 at 12dpo which isn't far off yours. If you implanted a day later than me you would be just the same! Are you getting another hcg in a day or two? I'm sure it's going up just fine, which is what she should be looking at, not what one single number is now!


----------



## katestar53

I was googling as well & 34 is fab hun!!! Xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Angel... She had no right at all to say that to you :{ how damned rude!
Hope all goes well on Monday for you FXD and you beta is good too!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am doing a follow-up on monday. With DD and the last pregnancy I only found out 2-3 days later and betas were 53 and 57. So if I went for bloodworks today then I guess it should've been about there. It's a new young female doctor that I think don't much about pregnancies or losses. She said her mother lost 8 babies (feel so sorry for the mother :(), but that doesn't make this woman a genius on losses! Grrrr. I don't think she knew you can test this early with a hpt. I picked it up on a cheapie and cb test. We don't have ic's or frers here.


----------



## Tui

Hope you have a better experience on monday. If not, change doctors! 
At least she has run some tests, so if you are low on anything they can fix it quick. 
Don't worry anymore honey, enjoy it. Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui hey darlin how you goin?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey everyone,

Live - yeh I'm completely vit free for the second cycle now. I am taking a combination of royal jelly, pollen, propolis and honey in a daily fertility smoothie which is meant to be very good for fertility but that's all. I just thought my body has done this before so if I give it time, it should be able to do it again. Hmmmm. 

So - what progesterone cream did you get? I've decided to order some, it can't do any harm to try can it. I might order today. I keep going back and forth on whether I should or not. 

Kate you are not out till af shows up Hun. It's good you are being positive though and thinking maybe your body needs a cycle to recuperate if you don't get that bfp. I always try to think of a positive if I'm not pregnant, like last cycle, if I was pregnant amazing, but since I wasn't, I can now have a few drinks on holiday next week. It isn't always easy but I try to do that.

Eek so it's thundering and pouring down with rain here!!! I have acupuncture this morning and then this afternoon we are going to the o2 as we have a hospitality box to watch cirque de soleil. Should be really good but it's a 2 hour drive there and back and with a 2 year old its a bit of a pain! Plus I was at work until gone 11pm last night. Zzzzzxx.

Enjoy your weekends everyone xxx


----------



## slowloris

hello again. 
ill be back to this group in a short while, going through another miscarriage. :cry:

wont be actively ttc till august now though but ill be keeping an eye on you all! x


----------



## katestar53

Oh no Slow, I'm so sorry my sweetie, sending big hugs. We are all here for you Xxx


----------



## Tui

slowloris said:


> hello again.
> ill be back to this group in a short while, going through another miscarriage. :cry:
> 
> wont be actively ttc till august now though but ill be keeping an eye on you all! x

I'm so sorry honey. My heart breaks for you :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Live - yeh I'm completely vit free for the second cycle now. I am taking a combination of royal jelly, pollen, propolis and honey in a daily fertility smoothie which is meant to be very good for fertility but that's all. I just thought my body has done this before so if I give it time, it should be able to do it again. Hmmmm.
> 
> So - what progesterone cream did you get? I've decided to order some, it can't do any harm to try can it. I might order today. I keep going back and forth on whether I should or not.
> 
> Kate you are not out till af shows up Hun. It's good you are being positive though and thinking maybe your body needs a cycle to recuperate if you don't get that bfp. I always try to think of a positive if I'm not pregnant, like last cycle, if I was pregnant amazing, but since I wasn't, I can now have a few drinks on holiday next week. It isn't always easy but I try to do that.
> 
> Eek so it's thundering and pouring down with rain here!!! I have acupuncture this morning and then this afternoon we are going to the o2 as we have a hospitality box to watch cirque de soleil. Should be really good but it's a 2 hour drive there and back and with a 2 year old its a bit of a pain! Plus I was at work until gone 11pm last night. Zzzzzxx.
> 
> Enjoy your weekends everyone xxx

Thanks MrsW, enjoy tonight :) I hear that show in meant to be incredible! Where you off to on holiday? I'm off to Anglesey a week today, we have rented a holiday home right on the beach, I'm really forward to some time out!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh, no slowloris :( I am so so so sorry hun. Big big hugs xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry Slow. Wishing you a sticky rainbow super soon. :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Leinzlove said:


> I sure hope they arrive soon..
> 
> Soanxious: When are you testing?
> 
> Sending all loads of :dust:!

Hi Leinz.. thank you hunny.. :dance: dances in all the dust!!!!

Im not due af till 13/14th but im getting my progesterone results back Tuesday afternoon.. so may have to test tuesday I was thinking.. because if Im pregnant and progesterone is low I want them to give me something asap. I didnt want to test till next weekend..

Been trying not to symptom spot.. you know what FF is like.. click this n that.. yawns.. but only thing I have noticed is pain back under my arms and sides of breasts that I had with my last pregnancy..

I started my cream yesterday afternoon they said between 1/4 and 1/2 teaspoon per day.. I done half of 1/4 teaspoon yesterday and half of 1/4 teaspoon this morning as I want to just give a tiny bit till results are back and not over do it yet.. breasts were sore before I used the cream so cant be that.. Does the cream give more symptoms? 

How are you? what are you up to this weekend? its torrential rain here.!! Im not going out today... plus not speaking much to OH after what he said about my new hair (mentioned in my journal) xx



Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies,
> 
> Sorry for being MIA. I had a roller coaster ride. Got beta yesterday at 11dpo and was 34.5. The doctor made it seem that I am going to loose this one and I had a sort of meltdown in her office. She then did a 11 panel blood test and reffered me to an obgyn on Monday. I will then get results for the Panel, insulin, progesterone and foolw-up beta. My lines are progressing and I am still very early so didn't she had the right to make that statement. I have everything crossed this is my sticky.
> 
> :dust:

Listen here now LOL.. Ignore the SILLY doctor.. your count is perfect... at the end of the day did she know the EXACT day the baby implanted???? if she did she is wonderdoctor!.. you are fine.. I have heard girls less count than you for same dpo and got healthy pregnancies.. xx Dances in more dust :dance:



Mrs W 11 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So - what progesterone cream did you get? I've decided to order some, it can't do any harm to try can it. I might order today. I keep going back and forth on whether I should or not.
> Eek so it's thundering and pouring down with rain here!!! I have acupuncture this morning and then this afternoon we are going to the o2 as we have a hospitality box to watch cirque de soleil. Should be really good but it's a 2 hour drive there and back and with a 2 year old its a bit of a pain! Plus I was at work until gone 11pm last night. Zzzzzxx.
> 
> Enjoy your weekends everyone xxx

Hiya hun.. this is the one I got... was it Leinz that ordered the same one?? https://astronutrition.com/source-naturals-progesterone-cream-natural-2-oz.html?___landing=gbp999 it says use 1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon twice a day.. I started AFTER my progesterone blood test yesterday but im only using half of the 1/4 teaspoon.. once yesterday and once this morning.. I was told we should need 3 jars to get us to 12 weeks.. I only bought 2 because I didnt plan on diving straight in full amount as I am VERY sensitive to hormones (Even BCP makes me so ill and hence why I can normally tell straight away im pregnant) it took around 8-9 days to arrive from America. :) Have a lovely time this weekend :D x



slowloris said:


> hello again.
> ill be back to this group in a short while, going through another miscarriage. :cry:
> 
> wont be actively ttc till august now though but ill be keeping an eye on you all! x

Loris hunny... I am ever so sorry :hugs: I was really hoping this was your time xxxxxx We are all here for you!! x


----------



## Tui

I just cried through the last 15 mins of Undercover Boss. Oh dear, hormones?


----------



## slowloris

thanks all. im doing ok. got drunk last night for the first time in aaaaaaages! and feeling good about trying in august. give my body time to heal and focus on the house and garden for a bit. x


----------



## Leinzlove

I only bought one jar progesterone cream to start and then bought more after I got my BFP. I wasn't sure if I was going to keep doing it.

It can give symptoms but I'm not sure what they are.

Very nice weekend here. DH is taking one daughter out tonight and I'm spending time alone with the other. All I know is we're having ice cream. LOL

What are you up too? I hope this month brings your sticky, if not you're super close! :)


----------



## Soanxious

slowloris said:


> thanks all. im doing ok. got drunk last night for the first time in aaaaaaages! and feeling good about trying in august. give my body time to heal and focus on the house and garden for a bit. x

Thats exactly what I done!! I had mc the weekend before.. and the following weekend I went out and drank bottle n half of shiraz and danced night away... cant remember the night.. OH said I was happy drunk.. couldnt move for 3 days after dancing.. and not used to drinking so it wore me out!! then I concentrated on some gardening.. it did help.. would still be gardening.. but we have torrential rain and weather warnings grrrrrrrrr

Hope you manage to take your mind off things and find something to help ease the pain xx


----------



## Kaiecee

angel:
so sorry u had a stupid dr that should not have amde u feel like that im sure all will be fine monday 

slow:
im so sorry for your loss cant wait to see u back here when ur ready


----------



## Bushmumma

Slow darlin :hugs: I'm really so sorry that you are going through this again. I hope you recover quick and enjoy your gardening :). Xoxo


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Tui said:


> I just cried through the last 15 mins of Undercover Boss. Oh dear, hormones?

Hubby laughed at me because I cried when a certain song played in Con Air in the end and also when the girl in GI Jane got her medal. :dohh: I said to him "well, wait until I cry over cereal ads.............." :haha:


----------



## Tui

Went for a walk with my doggies today and came back absolutely exhausted. I walk them for 1-2 hours every day in the woods or beach so nothing unusual. I made a sandwich when I got back and sat staring at it for a couple of minutes trying to work up the energy to pick it up and eat it. Quite funny really. I'm assuming this is quite normal ?


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep exhaustion is very normal :). Just make sure if you can rest when tired you do so :).. Still no package as yet :( bugger being out in the middle of no mans land :haha: 
It's a public holiday here tomorrow so will check on Tuesday :).


----------



## Tui

Bushmumma said:


> Yep exhaustion is very normal :). Just make sure if you can rest when tired you do so :).. Still no package as yet :( bugger being out in the middle of no mans land :haha:
> It's a public holiday here tomorrow so will check on Tuesday :).

I try napping, but even though my body is tired my head isn't, so never works.

Hope your parcel comes soon. I know what you mean about post. We are classed as "rural" which is ridiculous as we are a 3 min drive to our village/town and 2 mins from the highway. Just an excuse to take an extra 2 days to deliver something! It will be worth the wait I promise, hehe.


----------



## Bushmumma

I believe it will ;) I'm like a kid waiting on a birthday gift lol...
Oh the post is shocking! We are 50km from closet anything!! :haha: like you say any excuse to make it take longer... 

It's a bugger when your body is stuffed and not your brain, do you do puzzles or play cards or write? Anything that cloud help your brain tire. Oh reading is great it'll put me to sleep, takes a bit if it's a great book but still helps.


----------



## Tui

Yes I read a lot but not until bedtime lately. Addicted to some silly 3 in a row puzzle game right now too, but don't usually get playing till the evening either. Too much to do during the day!


----------



## claudinator

I'm ttc #2 can I join please???


----------



## Soanxious

Welcome Claud :)


----------



## live_in_hope

hey, :wave: hows everybody doing? Welcome claud xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome claud x


----------



## Soanxious

>> I had a meltdown this weekend.. but survived<< :rofl:

How are you?


----------



## live_in_hope

oh no what happened!? :hugs: see you tested today, you're temps are rising nicely though! Will you test again tomorrow? Xx


----------



## Soanxious

No I wont test tomorrow as I had a BFN today so wont make a difference tomorrow.. not wasting a test.. I will test Tuesday SMU as I have to get my Progesterone results in the afternoon..so if I was to get pregnant then I would be able to tell them.. if not..then I will just ask if its not high enough can I have progesterone for next cycle. :) x


----------



## AngelInSky_x

Hello Ladies can i join the list? :)
I had my MC in February of this year was very hard upsetting process.
but me and my partner feel that we can try for a baby for the first time this month :) so fingers crossed i get a BFP on the 27th June! :)
Good Luck to everyone!

*Sending Baby Dust to Everyone xxx*


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Angel, sorry to hear about your loss... its hard.

Hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## AngelInSky_x

Soanxious said:


> Hi Angel, sorry to hear about your loss... its hard.
> 
> Hope you get your BFP soon xx

Thank you Soanxious
yeah it is :(

but hope you get your BFP soon too and everyone else on this :) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun.. there is tons of support here :) x


----------



## Tui

Welcome new girls, fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Angelbaby- My betas started at 23 at 11/12 dpo, if you look back through this thread you will see where I posted the progression of them before moving over to the pregnancy thread. You have a great number and the Dr sounds likes a quack going off personal opinions instead of facts. I'm sorry you had to go through that, wishing you all the best!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Welcome new ladies!! :hi: 
Sorry about your loses and hope you get your rainbows real soon :hugs: 

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## Kaiecee

Not feeling positive for this month even with my 1st cycle if clomid I'm a little crampy but it's been like that on and off since the clomid I think this cycle is so confusing!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome ladies! :)

Thank you mama. I think she was so wrong because today at 14dpo I got a very nice line, so my levels did go up and I feel nauseous already. I am going to my obgyn at 3pm today so will see what he's got to say. Hopefully he will be better than the GP!! 

Soanxious, you are still early for a bfp, so hopefully you will get surprised soon. If not then you can go on with the testing? Xxx

Kaiecee, I thought I was out, but clearly not! I have my fingers crossed fo you! Xx

How is everyone doing? How was your weekend? :)


----------



## Leinzlove

:hi: Claud! Welcome!

Kaicee: I wouldn't count yourself out yet. Those cramps can be a bean snuggling in tight. :) 

Angel: I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope June 27 brings you a gorgeous rainbow BFP!


----------



## Soanxious

Deffo neg this cycle.. no cramps either.. just sore boobs..

Yeah will have the clotting and antibody tests in 3 weeks..

:)


----------



## AngelInSky_x

Soanxious said:


> Thanks hun.. there is tons of support here :) x

glad there is support i can see use all keep in touch of whats going on with eachother :) xxx


----------



## AngelInSky_x

Hey Tui, BushMamma and Angelbaby_01
hope you all had a good weekend! :D 
xxx


----------



## AngelInSky_x

Leinzlove said:


> :hi: Claud! Welcome!
> 
> Kaicee: I wouldn't count yourself out yet. Those cramps can be a bean snuggling in tight. :)
> 
> Angel: I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope June 27 brings you a gorgeous rainbow BFP!

Hey Leinzlove
Thank you, so do i first time properly trying just hope the BFP comes very quick! :) hoe everythings ok down your end :) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Yes Angel we all try and keep up.. sometimes we go off for a day or two and spend hours trying to catch up.. some of us have journals too.. so we tend to pop in there to catch up with each other :D


----------



## AngelInSky_x

Soanxious said:


> Yes Angel we all try and keep up.. sometimes we go off for a day or two and spend hours trying to catch up.. some of us have journals too.. so we tend to pop in there to catch up with each other :D


Thats brilliant glad use have stayed together to find out whats going on :) great support :D
journals is like a chat on this or?

27th june cant come quick enough like :/ im not even ovulating yet and im getting anxious, been BD yesterday, day before that, and again two days before that.. LOL trying to catch that egg when i start ovulating in two days.
xxx


https://lagf.lilypie.com/NZDMp1.png[/url


----------



## taquito0523

Hi ladies! Can I join you too? I started my own t hread this morning before I looked around a bit.... Had a MC 3/21/14 and finally got the witch to come visit me on 5/23 so hubby and I were FINALLY able to :sex: with the intention of making our little rainbow :baby:, and not just for fun. LOL.

So that gets me to this STUPID two week wait. Hoping and praying for all of us to get our BFPs soon..... This week before I can poas is going to be terrible and LONG.

:hug: and Baby dust to all of you!!!:happydance::dust::happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Taquito! Glad you found this group of ladies. They are wonderful. Good luck hon. Hope you get a sticky healthy BFP this time around.


----------



## AngelInSky_x

taquito0523 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join you too? I started my own t hread this morning before I looked around a bit.... Had a MC 3/21/14 and finally got the witch to come visit me on 5/23 so hubby and I were FINALLY able to :sex: with the intention of making our little rainbow :baby:, and not just for fun. LOL.
> 
> So that gets me to this STUPID two week wait. Hoping and praying for all of us to get our BFPs soon..... This week before I can poas is going to be terrible and LONG.
> 
> :hug: and Baby dust to all of you!!!:happydance::dust::happydance:

So sorry to hear about your miscarriage, i was the same i started yesterday on this for first time :) had a miscarriage in February :( but finally after getting everything sorted, going to try and conceive for first time :) hope all is well with you :) hope you get your BFP soon :)


sending loads of baby dust xxx


----------



## Tui

Welcome taq :dust:


----------



## Soanxious

Welcome Taq so sorry to hear about your mc.


----------



## taquito0523

AngelInSky_x said:


> taquito0523 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join you too? I started my own t hread this morning before I looked around a bit.... Had a MC 3/21/14 and finally got the witch to come visit me on 5/23 so hubby and I were FINALLY able to :sex: with the intention of making our little rainbow :baby:, and not just for fun. LOL.
> 
> So that gets me to this STUPID two week wait. Hoping and praying for all of us to get our BFPs soon..... This week before I can poas is going to be terrible and LONG.
> 
> :hug: and Baby dust to all of you!!!:happydance::dust::happydance:
> 
> So sorry to hear about your miscarriage, i was the same i started yesterday on this for first time :) had a miscarriage in February :( but finally after getting everything sorted, going to try and conceive for first time :) hope all is well with you :) hope you get your BFP soon :)
> 
> 
> sending loads of baby dust xxxClick to expand...

So sorry to hear about your loss also.... big hugs to you too! Maybe we will both be lucky this time around!! Loads of baby dust right back at ya! ;)


----------



## katestar53

Welcome to the new ladies :wave: Sorry for your losses & hope you get your sticky BFP soon xxx

AFM - 13dpo & waiting for the :witch: Am most definitely 100% not preggo... BFN on IC on 8/10/11/12dpo so on to the next cycle! I'm fine but time doesn't half drag by when ttc! A week feels like a month & a month feels like a year!

Hope everyone is ok? Xxx

:hug:


----------



## outdoorgirl23

hello ladies. Welcome New ladies and sorry about mc. I'm still waiting for a bfp or af to show up. CD 52 and still nothing has changed.


----------



## Tui

How frustrating for you. Do you normally have long cycles? Hope its a shy bfp.


----------



## Kaiecee

Welcome taquito

No more cramping here and still waiting for my tests grrrrr
Hope it's a bfp this month it's so stressful waiting for it


----------



## Bushmumma

Welcome Taq! Hope you see a BFP soon :hugs:

Kate- it's a long journey alright!! Hope you get a surprise BFP and the :witch: stays away! 

K- hey darlin, hope you see a BFP for this cycle! 

Outdoorgirl- that's a loooooonnnng cycle!! I could only imagine how you feel :hugs: hope something changes quick smart for you darlin. :hugs: 

Sorry if I missed anyone xo 

AFM- I'm feeling a little low today as still no sight of O on OPK and thinking I've missed it. I'll keep testing till end of week and if not here by then surely that would mean I have O'd early? The first OPK was a light line on Saturday morning and they have tapered off to nothing. Oh well here's to hoping I guess :thumbup:


----------



## Soanxious

BM can you get a day 21 test? thats 21 days after AF arrives.. its to check progesterone to check you are Ov. gp's do it.


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Tui said:


> How frustrating for you. Do you normally have long cycles? Hope its a shy bfp.

Very frustrating!!! I always have normal cycles that are around 28-32 days. After mc, my cycles were around 32 days. I am not sure what is going on here. Af has not shown her face since april. I'm now like 20 days late and she is due again this month in 9-12 days. If she doesn't show i'm going to see the doctor for blood test.


----------



## jmandrews

taquito0523 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join you too? I started my own t hread this morning before I looked around a bit.... Had a MC 3/21/14 and finally got the witch to come visit me on 5/23 so hubby and I were FINALLY able to :sex: with the intention of making our little rainbow :baby:, and not just for fun. LOL.
> 
> So that gets me to this STUPID two week wait. Hoping and praying for all of us to get our BFPs soon..... This week before I can poas is going to be terrible and LONG.
> 
> :hug: and Baby dust to all of you!!!:happydance::dust::happydance:

Welcome! So sorry for your loss :hugs: I MC 3/11/14 so not far behind you. I'm on cycle #2 right now. When is AF due for you or what day are you on now? Wishing and hoping you get your rainbow soon! I'm 5dpo today! Testing day can't come soon enough!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks bum when will u be testing again this month?


----------



## Bug222

how did it go today with your OB angelbaby?

20 days post MC and STILL spotting... OPKs arrived today but I think it will be a while yet before I get to use them


----------



## Bushmumma

I guess I could for sure, just make an appointment and hit him up while I'm there hey?


----------



## Bushmumma

K- af is due 24th, if I feel pregnant I'll test earlier like 20gh if nothing then not till after af is due. Not holding much hope this cycle. Don't even know when/ if I O'd. 

I'm sure I am as I believe I had a chemical straight after last mc. As I had a faint positive and then spotted. Last af was horrendous for clots and very heavy! Not normal at all. Only time will tell :). 

Excited for you to test though!! Eeeeek.... !!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for everyone's bfp


----------



## Soanxious

Well I keep getting BFN on these tests.. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370143667648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I get my progesterone results this afternoon...


----------



## sportysgirl

I had negative on a tesco test this morning.


----------



## Soanxious

I dont want to waste a frer before the results for progesterone so may pop to Tesco and get pack of 2. just to test in case as will need to inform surgery.

>>no symptoms<<


----------



## jmandrews

Good luck soanxious! Hope u have good news!


----------



## Soanxious

I got my results.. the progesterone was 41.. highest ive had :wohoo: going to ask for another next cycle to make sure its not fluke..

it was only 26.5 and 28 when i was pregnant with mc 2&3


----------



## jmandrews

Yay that's great news!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Great news :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

That's great news soanxious! 

Outdoorgirl I am sorry your cycles are so wacko.

Welcome to all new ladies! Will update soon :)

Afm - went to obgyn yesterday. Waited 3 hours at his office! Went in at 3pm and came out at 6pm. He prescibed cyclagest 200mg, ecotrin 81mg and extra folic acid. He did another beta since he couldn't find baby at scan ( I was 3 weeks 6 days, won't say anything about the scan...........) I heard nothing today regarding the results and believe it's great anyway since my tests got darker so won't phone his office. I am going to make another appointment at a new obgyn next time..........


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow that's a long appointment


----------



## slowloris

Well looks like me and oh will be ntnp this cycle. Were gonna.wait till after hol in aug. But don't think i can! Just gonna try not to obsess so.much this cycle and to not poas early!


----------



## katestar53

Soanxious said:


> I got my results.. the progesterone was 41.. highest ive had :wohoo: going to ask for another next cycle to make sure its not fluke..
> 
> it was only 26.5 and 28 when i was pregnant with mc 2&3

Great new Soanxious!!!


----------



## katestar53

Soanxious said:


> Well I keep getting BFN on these tests.. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370143667648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> I get my progesterone results this afternoon...

I've got these too & BFN for me too... Think I'm most definitely out. Did you do the Tesco tests? x


----------



## Soanxious

Angel so glad tests getting darker.. wow 3 hours? sounds like the UK waiting times..

Loris.. FX you get your rainbow soon.. hey maybe we will get our Rainbows next cycle xx


----------



## Soanxious

Kate we had a massive storm here.. so didnt go out.. so used my frer.. im 12 dpo and nothing.. so deffo NOT pregnant :(


----------



## katestar53

Sorry hun, same here too, can't feel AF is on her way! Onwards & upwards hey!!! FX we get our rainbow July baby x


----------



## Soanxious

It would be lovely to get pregnant next cycle.. I have been on so many good supplements for a while now im just hoping its made my eggs better.. 

Operation July conception!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## katestar53

Outdoorgirl, Hope you get your answers soon hun! Must be so frustrating for you x

Angel baby, glad your tests are getting darker sweetie, this is definitely your rainbow baby x

Slowloris, let's pray & hope July is OUR month & we get our rainbow baby! I tempted to relax more this cycle also. Ttc is all consuming isn't it?!? It's all I think about & I think maybe I need to take a step back & concentrate on enjoying life a little more :)


----------



## slowloris

Yup too true. I think its made worse that its almost a taboo to talk about so we can only go on here to vent! 
had a tough one today when a customer in the shop i work in who was heavily preg, wanted me to help her find things for the nursery. 
i have to admit not only was i super jealous! But shocked shed no clue what to get yet! I already have it all.mapped out lol x


----------



## Soanxious

Loris will you be getting more tests done now?


----------



## slowloris

Well i have docs tomorow to ask. Hopefully they can do something. Or at least help when preg as they never do any urine or blood tests when i am.


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. Bit of a basket case today!

I just burst into tears in the local supermarket (long story) which was rather embarrassing. Poor supervisor was lovely and gave me some chocolates. Guess things are getting to me a bit. 

At least I got out the house after being trapped for 2 days due to terrible weather, lol.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## jmandrews

Aw tui :hugs: I'm sorry for ur rough day. How nice to get some chocolates though. 
I had a bad day too. I started crying because Kourtney Kardashian announced she's pregnant with her 3rd baby on Keeping up with the Kardashians. Stupid reality tv. Sounds ridiculous I know. Her 2nd child was born just before I had my DD. Anyway I ended up treating myself to a nice warm bath. DH let me relax.

6dpo symptom spotting:
I have had a lot of pressure and dull cramps. Feels kinda uti like. I'm also having a bit of yellowish CM which I had before my BFP I'm Janurary. Oh please be a good sign!


----------



## Tui

Sounds promising. I hope you get a bfp in a few days :dust:


----------



## Kaiecee

So here are my symptoms but I don't feel promising about them:

I was crampy on night then it went away
I still get a little dizzy but not everyday 
Feel like crying when I see commercials for no reason
Super tired 

I know these symptoms can be for af or bfp lets just home it's for bfp:)


----------



## Kaiecee

Jm 
I know what u mean I watched the kardashians Sunday :(


----------



## outdoorgirl23

katestar53 said:


> Outdoorgirl, Hope you get your answers soon hun! Must be so frustrating for you x
> 
> Angel baby, glad your tests are getting darker sweetie, this is definitely your rainbow baby x
> 
> Slowloris, let's pray & hope July is OUR month & we get our rainbow baby! I tempted to relax more this cycle also. Ttc is all consuming isn't it?!? It's all I think about & I think maybe I need to take a step back & concentrate on enjoying life a little more :)



Thanks! Well hoping i'm getting answers finally. I got blood today finally cd 53 spotting when I wiped. I wore a pad all day and only had a little spot of blood. Sadly i'm hoping its af so that I can get back to charting and ttc. Crazy that if it is her that it took so long to show back up. Going to start charting tomorrow! Never thought I would be so happy to see af. I know that I was hoping she didn't show and I was pregnant but at least i'm getting some kinda answer. It's just strange that I had no signs of her coming and I still haven't had any cramping or anything.


----------



## Kaiecee

tonight i also got lower back pain which i never get hopefully thats a good sign :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Hope so K FXD for you, sorry if I've asked but when are you testing?


----------



## Kaiecee

i guess friday ive been waiting for over 2 weeks now for my tests to come they got stuck in customs for a week so i really hope they will b here this week


----------



## Bushmumma

Ahhhh okky dokky.... Bring on Friday!! Can't wait to see what it has to offer :) 

How you been?


----------



## Bushmumma

The test that Tui sent me arrived yesterday!!! Woo hoo :). 
Although I didn't use my opks right, I tested on Saturday morning and there was a line unbeknowns to me I left it and tested again Sunday morning with a fainter line so I'm hoping that I had just missed the peak and O'd on Sunday otherwise I've missed it as DH was away. Always next cycle anyway :). AND I'll know better of what to expect and what to do lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Hopeful to see those Bfp's! Eeeeek! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Kaiecee said:


> i guess friday ive been waiting for over 2 weeks now for my tests to come they got stuck in customs for a week so i really hope they will b here this week

Hope they get here!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know what's going on with my lower back started as a little cramping now I can't even bend maybe it's a pinched nerve


----------



## taquito0523

Hi everyone! Hope all is well with you all today -- So I have an update to get your thoughts on.... 7DPO today and have some very light brown spotting.... hoping based on the time line that it would be implantation bleeding? It is just so scary to see again after the MC back in March. :( I also know that it is not as common as talked about for people to have implantation bleeding and I didn't have it the first round.

Freaking out over here.... good sign? bad sign? POAS this morning too even though I KNOW it's too early... kind of an addict these days on it, but of course BFN.

thoughts?:shrug:


----------



## Soanxious

Kaiecee said:


> I don't know what's going on with my lower back started as a little cramping now I can't even bend maybe it's a pinched nerve

Where are you too on your cycle?



taquito0523 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope all is well with you all today -- So I have an update to get your thoughts on.... 7DPO today and have some very light brown spotting.... hoping based on the time line that it would be implantation bleeding? It is just so scary to see again after the MC back in March. :( I also know that it is not as common as talked about for people to have implantation bleeding and I didn't have it the first round.
> 
> 
> 
> Freaking out over here.... good sign? bad sign? POAS this morning too even though I KNOW it's too early... kind of an addict these days on it, but of course BFN.
> 
> thoughts?:shrug:

Oooh sounds like a nice implantation bleed.. FX it is.. sounds promising so far.. nothing to worry about at 7dpo.. I would test in 2/3 days GL x


----------



## taquito0523

Soanxious said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what's going on with my lower back started as a little cramping now I can't even bend maybe it's a pinched nerve
> 
> Where are you too on your cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> taquito0523 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Hope all is well with you all today -- So I have an update to get your thoughts on.... 7DPO today and have some very light brown spotting.... hoping based on the time line that it would be implantation bleeding? It is just so scary to see again after the MC back in March. :( I also know that it is not as common as talked about for people to have implantation bleeding and I didn't have it the first round.
> 
> 
> 
> Freaking out over here.... good sign? bad sign? POAS this morning too even though I KNOW it's too early... kind of an addict these days on it, but of course BFN.
> 
> thoughts?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh sounds like a nice implantation bleed.. FX it is.. sounds promising so far.. nothing to worry about at 7dpo.. I would test in 2/3 days GL xClick to expand...

I hope that that is what it is!! I haven't really had any other "signs"... other than eating SOOO much more than I usually do, and feeling rather "full" in my lower belly all the time. I am so hoping this is positive news too, but don't want to get OVER excited, you know?


----------



## Soanxious

I know exactly how you feel... done it non stop since last oct. And been pregnant 5 cycles since then.. but all sounds promising.. :)

I got BFN this cycle. AF due tomorrow :(


----------



## Kaiecee

So anxious 
Af due on 13th


----------



## Bug222

sounds promising taquito!


----------



## Soanxious

Kaiecee said:


> So anxious
> Af due on 13th


My back normally worsens before AF.. Im due AF any day now.. tomorrow by my normal 27/28 cycle and Fri/Sat by FF chart but they included pregnancy charts in that breakdown so it cant be correct.. I just want it to arrive now so I can move on.


----------



## Kaiecee

I never have any issues with my back during af or before but I'm actually thinking it's a pinched nerve maybe I pulled something


----------



## Soanxious

ouchio.. hope it heals soon


----------



## jmandrews

taquito0523 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope all is well with you all today -- So I have an update to get your thoughts on.... 7DPO today and have some very light brown spotting.... hoping based on the time line that it would be implantation bleeding? It is just so scary to see again after the MC back in March. :( I also know that it is not as common as talked about for people to have implantation bleeding and I didn't have it the first round.
> 
> Freaking out over here.... good sign? bad sign? POAS this morning too even though I KNOW it's too early... kind of an addict these days on it, but of course BFN.
> 
> thoughts?:shrug:

Sounds like a good sign to me :) FX!


----------



## Bushmumma

Sounds good to me too! Need a couple of days for your hcg to rise if it is infact IB :) but you knew that :)... FXD fr you darlin!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

T - I hope it's implantation hunny :)

K - I had lower back pain before I got my bfp :)


----------



## Soanxious

My temps have dropped girlies

AF due any moment

No pains/cramps/spotting yet.

HURRY UP NEW CYCLE I WANT A BABY!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Ooooh yes yes yes!!! Come on new cycle, show Soanxious a BFP!!!! <3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry hun :hugs:

For all you ladies <3

https://twinpossible.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/babydust.jpg https://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/keep-calm-shower-in-baby-dust.png


----------



## AngelInSky_x

taquito0523 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope all is well with you all today -- So I have an update to get your thoughts on.... 7DPO today and have some very light brown spotting.... hoping based on the time line that it would be implantation bleeding? It is just so scary to see again after the MC back in March. :( I also know that it is not as common as talked about for people to have implantation bleeding and I didn't have it the first round.
> 
> Freaking out over here.... good sign? bad sign? POAS this morning too even though I KNOW it's too early... kind of an addict these days on it, but of course BFN.
> 
> thoughts?:shrug:

sounds like a very good sign to me :D good luck! sending baby dust your way :) xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Still didn't get my tests dh will check the mail toreros again :(


----------



## Soanxious

AF arrived.. light at mo.. CD1 and new cycle.. onwards to a BFP pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bushmumma

TTC 

Welcoming the witch, a steady, healthy bleed,
Feeling cheated by our bodies of this baby that we need.
She hangs around and cackles a few days or more,
This gives us time to think and how TTC can become a chore.
The witch is flying away, in one cycle we place our hopes and dreams, 
Over the waiting of days and nights which some they make us scream!
Those who temp, those who pee, those who wait and see,
The day we wait on is Ovulation and timing everything right to extend our family tree.
Some dread and love the two weeks yet to pass,
Longing, hoping, dreaming, praying our mini us comes at last!

Hope you all like my poem I wrote this morning. 


Heaps and heaps of sticky baby :dust: to all of you lovely ladies!! 
Xoxoxo


----------



## Soanxious

BB that is amazing!! I love it!!!

you need to copyright it!!!

awwww... so so true too!!


----------



## Bug222

great poem Bushmumma!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks ladies, ever since I was about 12yrs old I've been writing poetry :).. 

I'm glad it was enjoyed :)
If more pop into my head I'll post them :)


----------



## Kaiecee

bm 
love ur poem so true :)

afm:
got a little clear discharge another to add to my symptoms hope thats a good thing fx


----------



## Bushmumma

So praying it is!!! Come on BFP!!


----------



## Kaiecee

now im feeling a little crampy or maybe its all in my head ahhhh this is so frustrating!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh K it's a bugger of a thing! How we think all good signs and then all it takes is one little thing to make you feel off. 

Now it could very well be good cramping like LO setting in for a 9 month ride!! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

i know with all my kids i had the same cramping
as cramping before af but u just never know


----------



## Kaiecee

here are my most updated symptoms

a little crampy
headache
feeling a little sick(doesnt help i ate a bunch of cookies)
pressure in lower back
sharp pains on and off in boobs
dizzyness but much less since clomid has been finished 
a little more cm
and emotional actually very emotional
i think thats all 

hope the :witch: stays away!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lovely Poem Bushmumma :)

Soanxious, yay on a new cycle!! :) shbfp month!

Kaiecee, I hope the witch stays away and that you are carrying your bean. <3


----------



## Kaiecee

i really really hope its not the witch coming and that i can test because my test hopefully will be in the mail tomorrow afternoon fx if so ill pee in a cup and save it so at least ill have fmu


----------



## Bushmumma

Oooh yes great!! So I'll be looking forward to seeing your test tomorrow then K! Eeeek!!


----------



## claudinator

Phew ovulated CD16 fingers crossed!

Good luck every body
:dust:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bushmumma

Yay claud, get to wirking on your rainbow :) FXD and heaps of sticky baby :dust: to you darlin!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

BM thank you so much for the poem I had tears in my eyes reading it as it says everything we are all feeling xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So :happydance: for the new cycle go get that BFP

Kaiecee I hope you get that BFP hun 

Claud you know what you need to do :thumbup:


----------



## Bushmumma

Lady your welcome darlin :) glad you felt it. 

Are you well? 

I'm 5dpo today and not feeling much promise.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

14dpo Still BFN really think the frer was an evap got cramping going on was nearly convinced early this week she would stay away I had nausea the lot but im sure she is coming.

Hope you get your BFP lovely xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

LadyBird: I hope AF stays away! :hugs:

Kaicee: Eeeek! Hurry up tests! It's time to BFP! :)

BushMama: Everyone feels out at 5dpo. Just a few days and you'll be testing! Eeeek~ :)

Claud: Love the smiley! Eeeek! Time for conception! :dust:


----------



## AngelInSky_x

Bushmumma that poem is amazing!!! :D

great wee poetry writer :) xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Leinz, I know it's because of my muck up on for cycle using opk's....guess I feel as though I failed myself a little and wasted a cycle. I'll start testing on Sunday at 7dpo don't really expect to see anything at that time Buuuuutt you never know :). 
Happy you liked reading my poem :). 

Angelinsky- thank you...


----------



## Soanxious

BM baby probably not even implanted yet... x


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks ladies
But I forgot to keep fmu so I'll try to pick up and see if the ic's came if they did I'll try tomorrow fx the :witch: doesn't show for 9 months :)


----------



## Kaiecee

FINALLY!!!! 
Got my tests but since it's 4:30pm here I should wait to test tomorrow


----------



## Soanxious

OMG Girls... I am crying laughing!!!!:haha:

I was looking at different places to visit with my GD when I visit her in Birmingham when I saw the Birmingham Wildlife Conservation Park, so thought I would Tripadvisor it.. 

The 1st review I saw was this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blush:

I can't stop crying laughing at such a stupid thing to say.... how can you stop nature from mating??? Were staff supposed to stop them or advertise it as an X rated show?:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







tripadvisor.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## live_in_hope

hahaha :rofl: thats hilarious!!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll look when I go on my computer later it won't go bigger so I can't see it


----------



## confuzion

LOL oh my gosh. Some people!!


----------



## Bug222

hhaha thats hilarious!

I was still spotting up until Wed post MC... OPKs at the beginning this week had been very negative, Wed was much darker, Thurs almost positive now today stark negative again. I was unfortunately working nights wed & Thurs so didn't even see my DH until today. Im guessing I either missed the surge or it never happened. We BD'd about 1:30 pm today but im pretty sure there is no chance for this month :(


----------



## Kaiecee

omg is she serious? how does she expect there to have new animals every year if they dont mate and im sure her 5 year old doesnt know what it is shye could have made up anything i swear to god some people are ridiculous


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh good lord, some people are strange!!! That's too funny :haha: 

AFM: I slept in till midday and felt heavy went to pee and when I wiped there was blood. Crampy on the right side only and feeling rather cranky. Could it be af starting way too early?? I'm confused ladies..


----------



## Kaiecee

i have the right thing going on too on and off just no blood when was af suppose to start?


----------



## Kaiecee

is there alot of blood or just spotting?


----------



## Bushmumma

K it's spotting and af is due in 10 days!! That's ages away!!


----------



## Kaiecee

maybe its implantationsice af is too far away


----------



## Bushmumma

Maybe :shrug: it's actually not comfortable the pulling cramping feeling on the right. Nothing at all on the left or center, clearly all on one side. Spose coz there's bleeding before af it's concerning and freaking me out! :dohh:


----------



## Kaiecee

i heard a bout the pain on one side before and some have gotten their bfp


----------



## Bushmumma

It would be amazing if that was the case. The feeling is very different to anything I've felt before. Just noticed I seem to be more thirsty too. 

I'm trying nog to symptom spot coz I don't want to get my hopes up over nothing.


----------



## Kaiecee

i hate symptom spotting it sucks but we cant help it :(

my friend who is about 6 weeks now bled about 10 days before af then got her bpf 10 dpo and bled a little a week later and no issues now so maybe ur having the same thing she also had alot of bad cramping and not just to one side


----------



## Bushmumma

Interesting..... H&h 9 months to your friend :). 

Sorry if this is TMI, I went to loo and after BM wiped and there were small clots and globs of clear cm. there is a patch on my pad the size of a pinky fingernail. The clots explain the crampy feeling I guess. 

Are the clots normal for implantion?


----------



## Bushmumma

Sorry K I'm being rude.... 
How are you going? Are you excited to test tomorrow?? 
I am praying and hoping and wishing for you to see a BFP darlin!!


----------



## Kaiecee

oh god of course ur not being rude u need support more than me now dont worry :)

i think clots can be ok with what ive readt just as long as u stay spotting no real bleading and she also had alot of cm to the point where she said there was so much more than right before ovulation

keep me updated on whats going on and ask me anything if i can help i will


----------



## Kaiecee

i looked it up and it does say in some cases of implatation some clots may happen but doesnt happen that much i hope that helped


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks K, I had read that it can happen also... Cramps and pain have subsided for now :) only just noticeable. Kinda come and go bit constant, well for any longer than 5-10 mins away... Still feeling heavy in that area. I hope it's all implantion and I am able to see a BFP in a couple of days. 

It's sooo hard not to panic when you see blood whilst TTC and af isn't due... I hate saying this but only time will tell I guess.. Now the next 48 hrs are going to go sooo slowly!


----------



## Kaiecee

trust me i know how u feel because with both of my last pregnancies i spotted for up to 8 weeks everytime i dtd with dh but it still freaked me out even now i go to the bathroom to make sure there is no blood i tried checking my cervix but thats not really a sure sign of pregnancy and i can never tell if its open or close and its always so high up


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes it's not a nice feeling this "worry"... What else can I do but wait it out. I am hoping for good but preparing for the worst... I have never never ever had an early bleed/spotting... AF is always on time. 

As long as it passes and lessens I'll be able to keep my cool :). 
Thank you K for you support I was much needed! :hugs: 

I'll be interested to know what the other ladies suspect of this :).


----------



## jmandrews

I can't sleep! So I just got up to pee and take a frer this morning... BFP!!! I am sooooo soooo shocked! I thought I was out. Up until today bfn... I can't believe my eyes! The line showed up right away with no hesitation. I am so nervous. Pls let this be my sticky rainbow. 
It's 5:15am so DH is still sleeping. What a wonderful Father's Day gift I'll be able to surprise him with. 
I'm in a wedding today so not sure how I'm going to keep this secret since I wot be drinking.
Keeping my FX'd you ladies will be joining me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bushmumma

What a beautiful line JM I'm so happy for darlin!!! Congratulations :hugs: 
Oh your DH will be pleased with such an amazing Fathers Day Present!! Awwww.... :cry: giving me goosebumps and those tears are happy tears :).. 

YAAAAAYY!!!! Wooooooohooooooo! Jumps up and down!! 

Stick baby stick!!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you so much BM! Super happy tears!!! :) I can't wait to tell DH!


----------



## Bushmumma

JM he is goin to be soooooo happy! I am so happy for you both :). What a great day for you an DH :). <3


----------



## Bushmumma

Update on bleed: 
It's now 8pm and there is no blood in my pad at all, cramps have all stopped spotting/bleeding stopped. That means this lasted for only 7hrs. What do you think?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations JM. Wooohhoooo!!! Happy and healthy nine months hun!

Bushmumma, it could be implantation. I have my fx. Xx

K - can't wait for you to TEST!!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Angel it was a distinct cramp located on the right side, the cramps were accompanied by a few small clots and now I'm left with a dull heaviness in my uterus and all else is fine. No blood no spotting ATM. 6dpo I think, not even positive about that either 
Thank you time will tell I guess


----------



## jmandrews

Fx BM!!! Sounds like IB to me. Hope ur on ur way to a BFP!


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm nervous to think it... Thank you JM


----------



## AngelInSky_x

jmandrews said:


> I can't sleep! So I just got up to pee and take a frer this morning... BFP!!! I am sooooo soooo shocked! I thought I was out. Up until today bfn... I can't believe my eyes! The line showed up right away with no hesitation. I am so nervous. Pls let this be my sticky rainbow.
> It's 5:15am so DH is still sleeping. What a wonderful Father's Day gift I'll be able to surprise him with.
> I'm in a wedding today so not sure how I'm going to keep this secret since I wot be drinking.
> Keeping my FX'd you ladies will be joining me!



Congratulations :D sooooo happy for you its brilliant news :) praying for a sticky rainbow for you :) 
awwwww what a great surprise it will be for him :D he will be over the moon i expect :D

xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

i think since it stopped it was implantation bleeding to me all singnes point to that :)

afm:
im pretty annoyed still a :bfn: and i decided to test because i felt sick maybe my ic's arent as sensitive but i think i might skip testing tomorrow and test monday if af hasnt showed just super annoed and irritated today!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks K it could be :). 

Try a relax and not get too worked up anymore today... Sorry it was neg today darlin, a couple of days and I hoping you see the start of your rainbow :). 

So it's 1am here now and I'm tired again, feel calmer now though so that's good!


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know what it is I have all the symptoms this month but still negitive this ttc thing is really getting on my nerves!


----------



## claudinator

Oh jm I'm delighted for you!!! I also love your little girls name Joe was going to be Everly if he was a girl!!


----------



## Kaiecee

so just woke up i slept all day and thats not normal for me dh had to watch the babies all day and im still getting a negitive on my ic's makes me mad


----------



## Bushmumma

K what dpo are you today? Just remember the implantion can occur up 12dpo so hang in there also fatigue is #1 pregnancy symptom... :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I was suppose to start af yesterday I heard that ic's can give bfn even if u are it's just so frustrating


----------



## Tui

Congratulations JM that's wonderful news. Your DH will be wrapped on his special day.

BM, sounds promising those symptoms of yours! If you get a bfp on those tests I sent you, don't panic if they are light lines. I tried one the other day and it was a lot lighter than I would have expected for 9 weeks! So they obviously skimp on dye, lol. I did my last FRER just to put my mind at rest, and it came up darker than the control, phew. Can't wait till you start testing, how long now?


----------



## Bushmumma

I took one today as I couldn't hold out :haha: knew nothing would show lol..
I'll test again tomorrow, spotting again today just a small amount when I wipe and it's dark red. Thanks for the heads up on the tests Tui.. Light line or not it's still a line! Plus I have a couple of frer's from last cycle too, if a line shows on ic I'll do an frer. 

How are you going lovely?


----------



## Bushmumma

K it is, I wish we could just see it straight away!! Well if af isn't there then let's hope she stays away! Do you have an frer?


----------



## Kaiecee

No frer :( only ic's and will only be getting a lift to a store in about a week :( I retested this afternoon I know I wouldn't see anything as it wasn't fmu but I was sure I saw something again it can be all in my head grrrr but I have the worst headache and feel sick so maybe that's good


----------



## Bushmumma

Try SMU instead of FMU a lot a ladies say it's stronger... Tui said the IC's she sent me only show a light line so maybe just maybe yours may be the same? 

Fingers crossed we get our :bfp: xo 

AMF: dark red spotting this arvo no cramps just a twinge here and there and that heavy feeling... Buggered if I know what's going on lol...the wait is killing me and I'm only 7dpo... Had I have NOT had the bleed/spotting I was counting myself out... Now I just simply confused :dohh:


----------



## Kaiecee

What's smu?


----------



## Bushmumma

Second morning urine... Hope it gives you your line :)


----------



## Tui

Ok so I'm trying to be a good girl and eat well and healthy, lots of fruit and veg, less sweet things etc. So why does my body repay me for eating a massive bowl of homemade vege soup by making me look like I swallowed a balloon ! Can't win, lol.


----------



## Bushmumma

Baby has a holding pot of yummy things mummy eats!! Ahuh problem solved :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

By the way more spotting and it's more red than this earlier today with slight very minor cramps in whole uterus area.. I'm passed confused on this I can tell ya! If it's af well she's very early I'm only cd20 today and that would put me at cd19 yesterday when it started.. LP of only 6days?? This had never happened before ever!! That's only a three week cycle :cry: :cry: I wish I knew what was going on :(


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Ohhhhhh bm I hope that's implantation spotting fx


----------



## Bushmumma

Lady so do I.. I'm just not sure though I know it's lighter than af but just confused as to why it's red then dark red red again... It goes red when I feel the pulling cramps, I can only hope that that would mean the bean was still snuggling in?? Perhaps it hit a bigger blood vessel?? I also read that when implantion is noticed this early it can be because the uterus lining is very full and fluffy with blood?? So maybe that's why? So many questions and really not many answers. 

On the other hand what I have read could be implantion but maybe I'm scared to believe that incase my body lets me down... It's difficult :(

How are you darlin?


----------



## Kaiecee

So tested again should have used fmu and smu but just used smu I think I see something I just don't know I don't think theses ic's are as strong as they say they are I need a frer and I'm kind if fed up today!


----------



## jmandrews

claudinator said:


> Oh jm I'm delighted for you!!! I also love your little girls name Joe was going to be Everly if he was a girl!!

Thank you!!! Her name is becoming quite popular now. :)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Let me know if the link works, thought you ladies could have a giggle over this....

www.lifemartini.com/category/health/home-remedy/


----------



## Kaiecee

so bad news for me :bfn: only because af came im a little devestated today because i seriously was convinve this cycle was going to work i might try clomid again tis month it did bring my cycles back to 28 days im just really sad and i never get upset about these things just seems like its never going to happen

:(


----------



## Bug222

:hugs: Kaiecee


----------



## Soanxious

I felt defalted last cycle too Kaiecee... I felt I had such an awesome egg as ov was so strong and my progesterone was 41 and I got a bfn :(

But now AF has been and 90% finished I am looking more positive to this cycle.. its all we can do.. is hope x


----------



## Kaiecee

I think less stress is what I need this cycle


----------



## claudinator

I had a positive opk on Friday (yahey)
Today I had dark red spotting it's stopped??? What could that be?. That's never happened??


----------



## Soanxious

Dark red spotting could be the old blood from ov... :)


----------



## claudinator

It was dark red!!!
Oh yeeee haaaaa soanxious!!!


----------



## Soanxious

:) a lot of women get ov bleeds :)


----------



## Bushmumma

So sorry K :hugs: 

I have a suggestion for all ladies TTC.. You may think it a little crazy but here it is. 

We all are taking pills of some kind, some more than others and others much more than those. It's time consuming and mentally exhausting as well as physically demanding. I believe ghe most important assist we are missing is relaxation.. I know we throw this around as though it's impossible and joke of it like it can't be done BUT 
I suggest that as we all know the rough time of O and that we know sperm can live for up to 7 days in the right environment then in non such perfect environment they could live for 3days... Once af leaves we BD every third night (lessening stress, enabling relaxation. more sex of course if you want but no needed) then approaching your O you BD every other night and then relax back to every third once out of suspected 'fertile window'. I know from before the journey of TTC I knew if when af was supposed to be coming with out the help of a computer telling me. When you get this felling then if you wish to test go for it! If not then keep in mind that with less stress and more relaxation af will be more regular and thus helping our bodies to be back incontrol rather than our minds taking over. 

I think we are missing this most important thing that is RELAXATION!!
Ladies I'm sure that you'll find there are women on here that have said they are throwing away all of the "stuff" and going to see what happens and they then get there BFP's!!! This is KEY to getting our take home babies! 

Thank you for reading and if you disagree please let me know. 

Also I have taken into account the ladies with medical conditions that do need to be on time each time and of course understand that is stressful enough for them, although with how stressful that is relaxation to counter that also would be key! 

It can't hurt!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I really believe this cycle has to be much more less stress or else I know it will never happe. And I think moving etc didn't help were pretty much all unpacked and organized but for sure I need to relax or it will cause this to happen again and again


----------



## Soanxious

Im not stressing anymore... I have had my tests and need 1 more.. after speaking to my new gp today I am just going to happily ttc and thats it.. im still taking all my goodies as my body needs them as I am OLD :rofl: but I love charting and knowing what my body is doing.. it amazes me that we can see what hormones are doing to us... and I love the patterns on my saliva tests.. and I love knowing when my egg is about to pop out.. I know im ov anyways due to lots of EWcm but its awesome seeing the lines... I realised last cycle when I was not supposed to be ttc that at the end of the day what will be will be.. I cant change that.. but I cant harm it by knowing when I am BD at the best time... :)


----------



## Bushmumma

That's true Soanxious and it's important to BD at the time of O. I'm not doing much to help my stress levels ATM so I'm changing my families life so I can allow for my body to accept a fertilised egg. 

I'm going to send my babies back to public school no more home school, it's to demanding on top of work on the farm and house work I'm buggered and I know I just can't do it anymore, it's not healthy at all!! 

I'm only getting 4 hours sleep.. My day goes like this:

Wake up 3am tractor work for 4hrs
Home to get kids up and ready for school work breaky and all things you do. 
Morning session, morning tea
Mid session lunch time 
Afternoon session afternoon tea school work complete for one day
House work in between and horses to attend to
It's now 4:30pm
Get tea ready and cooked 6pm
swap shifts with dad back on tractor 
Home at 11pm have dinner and try to sleep! Can't sleep and sometimes less than 3hrs sleep :) 

Not optimal for TTC!! 

Kids back at school normal day and time to relax and hoping my body knows it :).


----------



## Soanxious

OMG!!!

Your days sounded INSANE!!!

how could you survive on that?

yes do send kids back to school.. you need some proper sleep.. so will you still have to do the tractor at 3am?


----------



## Bug222

holy smokes bushmumma!! Your days are insane!!! You need a spa weekend!


----------



## Bushmumma

No, no more tractor that early it's only so I can fit in teaching my children through the day :). So I'll be on the tractor and work normal hours like 9-12 hour days what ever needs to be done some days maybe not much :). 

So it won't be so hectic!!


----------



## Soanxious

well you tried but its not only unhealthy for ttc.. its unhealthy full stop not having a proper routine and proper sleep..


when do the kids go back to school?


----------



## Bushmumma

Next term they will :) oh I have a routine! Just not enough hrs in the day :rofl:


----------



## Tui

Glad you are slowing down a bit BM, if you are anything like me when pregnant, you would be falling asleep on the tractor! 

Just a thought. Maybe your body is not letting you get your bfp while you are sooo busy? Hopefully after a month of better sleep etc you will get a little surprise. Hope so x


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg u must be exhausted bm I thought I had it thought having 2 babies in the same year lol nope 

I was also thinking of home schooling my kids but u just made me rethink it lol


----------



## Angelbaby_01

K - I am sorry af arrived for you hunny. Hope this new cycle will be the one. 

BM - wow! What a hectic schedule you have! Maybe that is why you didn't get your bfp yet? Just need to rest a bit so your body can "recover"? Xxx

Hope everyone will have a lovely day!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow bm your day sounds crazy, I'd never survive, I need my sleep!! Anyway I completely agree with what you said and have been thinking the same. That's why I haven't been on bnb very much lately as I'm trying to just relax and have fun. Am on holiday this week and no opks, no bbt, I'm drinking and eating what I like! And having sex for the fun of it  

And I've given up all supplements! None of them helped and royal jelly messed with my body and delayed ov. I'm something like cd 25 now and no idea if I've oved but hadn't before we came away.

Anyway not sure what I've missed but am thinking of you all and ill check in from time to time but won't be on lots xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep ladies it's hectic, crazy and full on! I make it work but it's time to slow down and give myself and DH a chance to concieve in the right way, rest, love and laughter :).. 
I believe after talking with my DH that this is why I'm not concieving and I'm surprised really that I even O!! 

It'll be fine soon with my body mind N soul relaxed I'll see my BFP real soon!! So I'll also be on less but catching up when I do :) time to let nature take it's course :). 

Mrs W I commented on the other thread :) xo

Angel your right, please be sure to spread the word of relaxation for other women it's so important!! Xo


----------



## Bushmumma

Sorry K- it's hard work home schooling doing one child would be ok but two or three is very time consuming! I'd suggest that if you have one child that needs extra help at school to get ahead then it's great anymore and it'll do your head in :rofl: 

Some days timing is out the window and a normal school day turns into an 8 he school day depending on the moods of my children!

Tui.... Bloody crazy shit lol.. It'll be ok once I'm settled and getting all the test and love for myself I need to get my take home baby ;).. I'll still be using opks but not stressing about anything :)


----------



## slowloris

Well thus month in meant to be ntnp, but.next.month i.may not bother buying any more opks and just dtd regularly throughout cycle. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya my older ones are with their father during school hours and they go to public school and my babies are too small but I don't think I'll do it seems like a lot of work


----------



## SarahLou372

Going insane... I were having cramps on either sides from CD10 Right thought to CD14!! On and off and my CM was watery the whole time. I think it went creamy for and day then on CD 15 and 16 I had a bit of EWCM... I don't make much CM anyway... sorry TMI :blush:

Im CD 18 now and the cramps not been since and CM is going creamy again, im scared I just want to be blessed with my baby, I don't even know when two week wait starts... :cry:


----------



## Bushmumma

It is a lot of work K but it's also great to see where your kids are at and help them to get above average, mine are doing so well! They are looking forward to going back to school though, being able to intersect with kids again on a daily basis. It's gets a little lonely out here with friends around the corner for them to visit :(. That's farm life for ya, fully isolated.


----------



## Soanxious

Sounds like a good choice all round :D


----------



## Kaiecee

Bm
We live up north where there is no one so I think once they can go to school they will enjoy the interaction with other kids
Your such a good mommy:)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I was homeschooled as a child, but preffered going to public schools. I missed doing sport and playing with friends. Also, when I was in school I joined the choir and plays. I loved being active in activities and sadly at home it wasn't possible. I would prefer to have my children to go to school rather, but for now I am a sahm whilst DD is still young. She will start going to school when she is 4 years old and the same with this new baby.


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks K :)... It's really is a good choice all round So! 

I was home schooled aswell Angel and enjoyed it for most part, we had a pretty interactive distance Ed program as do my children. Actually they are ready and packed for a camp that starts next week and the three of them are going for a whole week!! There are over the moon about it :). Very exciting for them, they also have swimming carnivals and sports days to attend to. It'll just be great that on a daily basis they will have friends to be with :).


----------



## Angelbaby_01

That's nice that you keep them active! :) I most probably would've liked it more if my parents had the same view about things.


----------



## Kaiecee

My whole wanting my kids to stay at home is because we live in a crazy world that kids are going to school with guns and it kind of freaks me out I think it's less of a problem in canada but by they time they go to school who knows


----------



## Soanxious

Oh I would love a week like that!!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Which one of mine? :rofl:


----------



## Soanxious

Hell no.!!! would prefer prison!!!!!

I meant kids camp LOL :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

^^^^ :haha: it's not all that bad! I'll be looking forward to a week of no arguing between kids!! I wish DH and I were able to escape while the kids were away..... Damned family business ((( pouts like a spoilt child)))


----------



## Bug222

what kind of farm do you have? :)


----------



## Soanxious

Well waking up to drive a tractor in the night..in the cold wearing sexy socks and flipflops (thongs here are skinny knickers so laffed when u called them that) :rofl: sounds nasty when you could be tucked up in bed ;)

I prefer my bed... its more comfortable.. I wouldnt mind doing the tractor farm thing on nice warm sunny days :rofl: any other day I want to sit by that nice open fire!!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

:rofl: yes your thongs are our G-string I thought about it when I wrote it and laughed myself!! :haha: bed is bloody awesome I hate getting outta it but gotta do what I gotta do :). 

Bug it's a cotton farm :) heaps of tractor work involved :) I'm an A1 operator it's a family business and even my oldest DS (11) can operate... My DD (8) is learning to drive the work ute it's a life of learning and as a kid it's a great adventure and a lot of fun.... I miss the fun in my life a little come to think of it.. I thought night before last..... I wanna go to a club, dance my arse off and drink!! I don't drink much maybe twice a year.. Pretty lame really lol I don't like waking up with a headache or feeling crappy when life doesn't stop for me haha. 

If I don't see a BFP this cycle I'm going to let my hair down before O I think :)


----------



## Kaiecee

bm
dont worry i never drink i did when i was much younger not anymore its been like this since i was 19 but dont get me wrong im not boring lol

dh wants me to get my drink on before "o" which ive never done with him i must hate the taste of beer and all the mixed drinks are too sweet.

so i missed out on the first 3 days of temping but will start in the am hope it helps i will also incorporated brazil nuts and frest pinapple during my 2ww i did this with riley and got pregnant the same month so im going to try it again maybe it was just a fluke but cant hurt :)


----------



## Soanxious

BM yes let your hair down.. destress.. have a bbq and a few beers and chillax :D Hang on you may of just had a faint test.. hold that thought.. lets see how the test plays out!!!!! :rofl:

its great your kids learn to drive so soon.. here in UK we are so built up that its a dangerous place to learn to drive even when your an adult!! lol. Like yesterday for instance.. I had to pick OH up from work as I have the larger car and he needed to collect and exercise bike so I drove what normally takes me around 8 mins to get to him.. and it took me 35 mins... as there was an accident on the dual carriage way so was at a standstill so I had to drive around the farm lanes through puddles of mud etc.. when I got to him he said.. "what the hell!! have you been rallying?????" I said NO... trying to bloody reach you farmer style!!!!

OH wants us to go out this weekend with his mate n his mates g/f.. I have never met her or him before.. if I do go.. im having some wine first.. as Im not due to ov till early next week...

Kaicee im also doing the pineapple core 1-5dpo :) and I have walnuts brazil nutd and almonds here with me snacking on :)


----------



## Bug222

soanxious- since you are trying food related things have you tried honey and cinnamon? Sounds crazy.. but apparently it can help. When I was TTC my DS there were a group of us who all took a spoonful of honey sprinkled with cinnamon each morning. I haven't tried it again yet this time as I really HATE honey but i may give it another go!


----------



## Soanxious

Bug I am willing to try honey... lol im actually thinking of doing beekeeping now I have had some honey bees removed from my neighbours wall... I got talking to the beekeeper and it was so interesting!! plus im getting honey September from the bees that he got from here :D


----------



## Bug222

lol perfect!! :)


----------



## Bushmumma

It's pretty awesome that they learn early it helps a lot also at 14 they can get a farm licence.. 

Honey and cinnamon I like both if this cycle is a bust I might give it a go too. Did you know that honey is a great healer? I'm not sure what properties it's holds but it's amazing!! I use it on kids abrasions and cuts, works wonders!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok so just for the heck of it I done a test I had read that if you put your OPK in cup of pee first and then hpt you could get a false pos. I just done it and there is I think a very faint line on first and second hpt. Also there is a line on my OPK??? What the heck?? And I have EWCM too! I'm truly confused now. Please help me ladies :(


----------



## Soanxious

pics..


----------



## Kaiecee

thats what i was going to say too post the pic this right here is why i hate ttc it can be so confusing


----------



## Bug222

why oh why would i test at 6 dpo??? hopefully I at least got the need to POAS out of my system....


----------



## Kaiecee

i went crazy poasing and regretted it later this month im not testing till im late at least 2 days on a 28 day cycle just in case


----------



## OscarsFurMama

Hello all,
I see you already have a pretty big and active group but I'm hoping I could join you. I'll introduce myself by sharing a little bit about my TTC journey. DH and I started trying to concieve our first child in August of last year. I finally got pregnant in December. It ended in MMC in March at exactly 12 weeks. We waited two months in order to recover physically before trying again. Obviously since I'm posting, last month was unsuccessful and I could use some company during the wait between now and our BFP!


----------



## Kaiecee

Welcome oscars :)


----------



## slowloris

Welcome Oscars. Sorry foy your loss. X 

bm, were did you read about the pos hot after opk thing? Ive never heard that before. How would.it make any difference?!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome oscars.

Bm, I had a pos opk before my bfp in November. Opks can pick up hcg. Most people say you wouldn't get a line on an opk from hcg until ages after you'd get a bfp but wasn't true for me. I'd say try an htp again tomorrow, if it was a faint line today it should be darker tomorrow, how many dpo are you?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome Oscars! :)


----------



## Wkatie00

Hi Everyone,

I am hoping I could join this thread as I am ttc after 2 mc. I mc with my first in 2011 and my 2nd in my last cycle. So I am hoping that I can test again soon with another BFP only this time with a healthy pregnancy.

Sending you all sticky dust :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Soanxious

Welcome Katie.. sorry for your losses.. you will enjoy the support and giggles here :) 

Goodluck for your next BFP :D


----------



## Wkatie00

Thank You.

So if you dont mind me asking whats your story so far??

Iv been ttc since my first mc in 2011 with no success until my last cycle. Unfortunately heaven gained another angel and I was back to the drawing board. My bf and I decided to take a break but we didnt so I am feeling hopeful this month. Also I might add I seen a psychic at the beginning of the and she told me that this was my month so am trying not to stress or get excited too much :flower: fingers crossed 


I hope you all get the BFP you desere

XxX


----------



## Soanxious

Welcome Oscars.. sorry to hear about your loss :( We are a nice bunch here so hopefully will keep you company on your wait.


Katie my story so far is a long one will narrow it down.. if you click the word *show* next to spoiler my signature you will see I am 41 I have DD age 23 DD 20 DS almost 15 and a DG she is 8 months. I have been ttc with my partner of 2.5 yrs but since Oct last yr I have got pregnant and lost 5 babies... I am having tests but so far all come back negative.. so I am currently CD9 and due to ov beginning of next week so hoping to BD as much as possible.

I have a journal(below click the pretty rainbow&dragonfly picture) where there are a few other women talking.. plus I post my updates in there.. most of us here have journals they are at the bottom of our chats.. we post our updates there and sometimes in these other rooms :) there are lots of pages for you to wander around.. some offering POAS addiction :rofl: but most of all they have some great women about that can offer a shoulder or some advice on the ttc journey :)


----------



## AngelInSky_x

Welcome Oscars and Katie :D
x


----------



## Bug222

Welcome Oscars and Katie-

My story- TTC baby #1 for a year- had a beautiful little boy in June 2012. Started to TTC #2 in Dec 2013... Had my first loss in early Feb (just 4 weeks), had one normal cycle then got pregnant again at the end of March. I went for a routine ultrasound and learned there was no heartbeat. A week later i took Cytotec to start the process along as my body hadn't caught on yet (MC at 9+5). Now hoping but not very positive that we will get lucky and get a nice BFP before my first post MC AF shows. Im currently on CD 31 but only 8 dpo... my usual cycles have always been 25 days with a 10 day LP.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bug I don't think I know you had a 10 day lp, obviously hasn't stopped you getting a bfp. I've got the same and always worrying its too short.

My story, I had my dd in July 2012 and got my bfp after a few cycles ntnp but my first cycle ttc. We decided to ttc in October 2013 so we had a 2 year age gap and got a bfp first cycle ttc again. Sadly found out at 12 weeks I'd had a mmc. Now on cycle 6 ttc since the mmc with no luck. 

Welcome to the new ladies and good luck. This is the loveliest thread xx


----------



## Bug222

Mrs W- yup it has always been that way. I was sure that was the reason it took me so long to get pregnant with Iain but maybe not! With all three BFPs I have had a stark white test on 9dpo and a glaring positive at 11 dpo


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mine so far have both been different, no 1 was a bright red bleed which I assumed was af on 10 dpo, bfn 13 dpo and bfp 14 dpo. No 2 was bfp but no bleed, didn't test before 14 dpo but was certain I was preg from 11-12 dpo and had a pos pk so think I'd have got a line if I'd tested earlier but was holding out for buys bday xx


----------



## Bushmumma

I can't find the damned place I read it :dohh: I did however find some saying that not to put them close together while drying as it could happen as well. 

I'm not sure of the reason behind this ladies I only read it. 

13dpo today (I think as I got OPK wrong this cycle) and 2days from end of bleed. Cd26 af due 24th. I just peed on OPK ic and frer, OPK has light line can't see one on ic and frer is white. I'm out :cry: I'm so confused about this cycle, I have no idea where I'm at what the bleed was about..... I just dunno. If any of you have any idea please let me know, thanks darlin's xo


----------



## Kaiecee

welcolm katie :)


----------



## Kaiecee

bm
are u stressed maybe thats what happened to ur cycle stress can do funny things to ur cycle i hope its back to normal now or u get some answers
:hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Stopping by to say :hi:! And send lots of :dust:!


----------



## Bug222

sorry i can't offer any advice BM but *hugs*


----------



## Wkatie00

Hi Ladies  hope all is doing well? I was due af yesterday and still havnt arived so I done a test dis morning and it seems to me like its good news... I used a tesco brand test which says one line is negative and two lines for positive, n i got a very faint line so a little bit confused and dont want to get my hopes up.

Wat do yous think?? 


Please help xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## OscarsFurMama

Katie, 
That's definitely a line! It looks good to me. My only concern would be that your miscarriage was just last cycle so you could still have leftover HCG in your system from that. Have you been getting your HCG tested? If you have or you've gotten a negative test since then, then I'd say your definitely pregnant again! :)


----------



## Wkatie00

Thank you. Am feeling hopeful and positive this time  my hcg levels dropped within 3 days of finding out i was pregnant last cycle so its definately not still in my system  eeekkk! I cant hold it in am super happy....

Since I mc last month iv said this pregnancy affirmation which I feel helped alot iv attached it for all of you to read. If you say this everyday and truely believe the words it may help you get your wish too. Its worth a try

_I am fertile. I am pregnant. I am totally relaxed and free from worry. My reproductive system is strong and healthy. I am directing positive energy to my reproductive organs. I am ready to become pregnant. I am creating new life. I am a strong healthy fertile woman. Every day that pass I am more and more certain that I will get pregnant soon. I am naturally fertile. My body is starting to feel more relaxed. I am finding it easier to let go of stress and tension, Relaxation will help me increase my fertility. I can easily imagine myself holding my new baby. _

XxX


----------



## Leinzlove

Wkatie: Definite BFP! Congrats! :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Not stressed everything is normal, I will just wait it out :). It'll be fine! 

How's everyone going? 

:hi: newbies! Best of luck and congrats to Katie!! H&h 9 months to you darlin xo


----------



## Bushmumma

Hey leinz!! How's you princess? How's bubs doing? Missing seeing you around :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Congrats wkatie!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Bushmama for asking. I've been quiet, but I've been around lurking. Just not much to say... Hoping to see your BFP and others very SOON!

Things have been well. :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations Wkatie!! :) happy and healthy nine months to you <3


----------



## Wkatie00

Thanks ladies am over the moon now  barely slept a wink last night thinking of it 

Best of luck ladies sending you the stickiest of sticky dust 

XxX


----------



## Bug222

aww thats so great Katie!! :) :) :)


----------



## Kaiecee

katie
u shouldnt be worried thats a great line congrats :)


----------



## Tui

Congratulations katie xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks Leinz darlin :hugs: and your welcome. So glad to hear all is well! Take care xo


----------



## Bug222

BFN this am :(
We are having my DS 2nd B-day party today. A friend of mine is coming and I had really hoped to get a BFP to make it easier.... We both MC in February then were both pregnant again at the end of March. We were so excited that we were going to be both getting our rainbows in Dec... She has an adorable little bump and I'm so jealous.


----------



## miss.princess

I need opinions about this test. I've taken about 6 of them and they all have had this skinny line. I've been having pregnancy like symptoms so I don't know what to think. I need help!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tui

Sorry, removed post, I'm sure you will figure out why!

Hope everyone is good today.


----------



## Tui

I bought my first baby thing today. Yes I know it's early but I couldn't resist a bargain. It's an old fashioned crib/bassinet in natural wood. Smaller than a cot, meant for the first 6 months or so. I don't really like the new style ones so really happy with this. More to do with spreading the load financially than getting carried away. Am I crazy? Seems like there is so much to buy for your first!


----------



## Tui

Sorry, maybe it's time to start a journal. Am I annoying people by talking about pregnancy and baby stuff? Don't want to be insensitive to those trying. Tried joining a first trimester thread but hated it! Will happily talk about everything thing else, just let me know.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Bug, I am so sorry for your bfn. What dpo are you? Maybe still too early? 

Miss.princess I can see the line. What dpo are you and when did you take the other tests?

Tui, lovely that you bought something for baby :)

How is everyone else doing? Hope you will have a lovely week :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Tui, if you want we can start another group for those with bfp's. I just don't know how many ladies will join though.


----------



## Soanxious

:hi: all... sorry trying to catch up had a weekend of manic days out and night out so lots to catch up on..
Katie thats an awesome line for Tesco test!! if you do a frer it will be even darker.. Congratulations H&H 9 months to you!! :D

Tui don't you dare leave us... pregnant women give us all hope... and hope keeps us going :hugs:

I have posted on my journal my weekend and pics on there.. but just wanted to say I have ov on time again... and managed BD last night and this morning.. so FX I catch eggy...

Pos OPk 
Pos Saliva
EWCM
Temp Dip

Hope us ttc ones are getting bfps soon and those already pregnant hope you are all well :hugs:

Sorry if I forgot anyone.. but hope your all well xx
 



Attached Files:







23junesaliva.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0









opk23june.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tui

Thank you for the offer angelbaby but I'd rather stay here if no one minds. Don't want to join another group, it's too hard for a couple of reasons. I just wondered if my talking about being pregnant was insensitive. Don't know much about ttc thread etiquette. Think I'll start a journal after my scan.


----------



## Soanxious

:dance: so glad your staying... honestly.. for me personally? gives me tons of hope.. plus momma get sprinkling that baby dust our way!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Tui

Thanks honey. Wasn't going to leave, was just going to shut up about babies, lol.

:dust:

:dust:

:dust:


----------



## Soanxious

:dance: dances in the :dust:

Ah phew!


----------



## Tui

You will get your bfp soon, I'm sure of it. You certainly deserve it. Just had a quick read through your journal. Life sucks sometimes.


----------



## Soanxious

Meh its better now.. :)


----------



## Bug222

Tui- no need to stop talking about baby things- we are excited for you and like soanxious says it gives us hope! It is something we ALL will be doing in the future!!! :)

AF arrived today- or so I thought... changed back to just a little bit of spotting :( Hopefully back to normal cycles now that this first post-MC one is over


----------



## mommyof2peas

Tui said:


> Sorry, maybe it's time to start a journal. Am I annoying people by talking about pregnancy and baby stuff? Don't want to be insensitive to those trying. Tried joining a first trimester thread but hated it! Will happily talk about everything thing else, just let me know.

I think you should start a journal too though :) Would love to follow along :) Or you can just come to my journal and talk baby things lol I need stalkers. It's so dead I dont even know why I have one.:dohh:


----------



## Kyliem87

Hey ladies from Lanzarote :wave:

Well AF caught me right on time! So can you put me down for July testing please :) I am due to O the day we come back (3rd July) so hopefully this holiday is lucky for us! I haven't brought my OPKs with me so will be 'winging' it. I have a 28-30 day cycle since the MC so I O between day 14 and 16

Cycle 14 and cycle 6 since our loss

Congrats on all the new BFP's! :happydance:

And good luck to those of us still trying :flow:


----------



## Bug222

mommyof2peas said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, maybe it's time to start a journal. Am I annoying people by talking about pregnancy and baby stuff? Don't want to be insensitive to those trying. Tried joining a first trimester thread but hated it! Will happily talk about everything thing else, just let me know.
> 
> I think you should start a journal too though :) Would love to follow along :) Or you can just come to my journal and talk baby things lol I need stalkers. It's so dead I dont even know why I have one.:dohh:Click to expand...

haha thats like my journal.. i pretty much just talk to myself.. but in a way its nice to be able to get my thoughts out.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bug sorry af got you x

Tui I agree with the others, chat about baby stuff if you want to, it's nice for this to be a place we can all hang out, when wtt, ttc, preg and everything in between! X


----------



## mommyof2peas

Bug222 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, maybe it's time to start a journal. Am I annoying people by talking about pregnancy and baby stuff? Don't want to be insensitive to those trying. Tried joining a first trimester thread but hated it! Will happily talk about everything thing else, just let me know.
> 
> I think you should start a journal too though :) Would love to follow along :) Or you can just come to my journal and talk baby things lol I need stalkers. It's so dead I dont even know why I have one.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> haha thats like my journal.. i pretty much just talk to myself.. but in a way its nice to be able to get my thoughts out.Click to expand...

Lol I like it so I can look back at my pregnancy :)


----------



## Tui

Thanks guys, you are all so lovely. That's why I like rambling away in here, lol. 

Mommy - that's probably why I haven't started a journal yet, too worried no one would be interested :haha:


----------



## confuzion

I would be interested tui!


----------



## Tui

Thanks hun, that's nice.

Will start one after my scan.


----------



## confuzion

1 week and 3 days! It's so close! How exciting :happydance:.


----------



## mommyof2peas

You know I would read it Tui! :D


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too :)


----------



## Tui

Aww shucks. Stop it guys, you will make me cry. Been doing a lot of that lately!

Here is the newborn crib I bought. What do you think?

Not bad for $5 NZ! 

Certainly goes with our 100 year old house, lol.
 



Attached Files:







1403643796834.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommyof2peas

I think its adorable! I have one I got for free but I dont think I will use it other then for looks. Its old and scary


----------



## Tui

This one is very sturdy and clean so I'm happy. I disinfected it anyway. Just need to buy a new firm matress and maybe some mesh bumpers. Bit of a debate over bumpers I see.


----------



## Kaiecee

I put my bumpers on when he was able to turn so that way there was no chance of suffercation plus they don't move much when they are small but close to 6 months his legs would get stuck in the bars so that's when I put them on


----------



## Soanxious

*I love those cribs.. I bought a white one for my GD and it was lovely  got no pics now as it was on my old mobile.  we put bumpers on and it was only used for 10 weeks...so she didnt move around in it really*


----------



## Bug222

i had one like this for my son- used the thin mesh bumpers with it and it worked great!


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi ladies :hi: how is everyone? 

AFM: cd30 no af 2 days late and all BFN's so far.. Not giving up yet though :). I'm out in the tractor ripping the paddock and just popped a wheelie in a 340 horsepower tractor!!! Frightened the life outta myself :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, I've been taking a bit of a bnb break as I got a bit fed up after the May loss, but I got a new BFP this morning! Fresh hope! 

Hoping I'm 4th time lucky in 2014!


----------



## Tui

Congratulations dan-o !

BM :rofl: careful!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh oh oh it's bloody scary!! I'm being super careful and bammm! Up in the air :haha: like a daredevil :nope:


----------



## Bushmumma

Congrats dan-o!!


----------



## Soanxious

*Dan O congratulations!! 

BM is it because your tired? you have been working so much!! be careful!! x*


----------



## Bug222

Yay Dan-o!!! Awesome news!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Woo hoo congratulations dan o.
Bm I am good thanks waiting to O! X x


----------



## Bug222

AF is finally here for good this time - on to a new cycle!


----------



## AngelInSky_x

im out too, no lines were appearing thought they were but eyes playing tricks on me! 
period here sat/sun!
here to next month TTC! x


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelinsky: So sorry hun AF showed. :hugs:

Dan-O: Congratulations!

Bug: So sorry love. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

dan-o 
yay! congrats 

bm:
thank god u didnt get hurt


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Dan-O congratulations hun!! :)

Tui - that is a lovely crib and I agree that I will also be a stalker on your journal ;)

I am sorry that af got some of you ladies :( big big hugs!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

temps still on the rise. Wonder when they will balance out ? Can't wait to start testing so I have something to do...Im so bored! lol


----------



## Kyliem87

Ah I hope she is right! I'm not bothered about gender but I hope this is our month! A July conception would be this cycle. This is cycle 14 since TTC and cycle 6 since our MMC. If this isn't our month OH is going to get a sperm analysis done and then we are going to go back to our dr. I'm not using OPKs this month so who knows. We will just wing it :)

GL all :flow:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kaiecee

I tested so much last cycle hopefully i could resist it this cycle


----------



## Tui

Can any of you girls tell me when you got round ligament pain, and if you had any brown spotting in first trimester?


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm suppose to "o" between the 30th and the 3rd and getting cramping is this normal?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tui I had very light brown spotting when my af was due up to 16 weeks with my dd. 

Tears this morning as af has arrived. Onto cycle 7. I don't know how much more I can take. I just want another baby and I don't understand why this is happening to me.


----------



## Kaiecee

i feel the same way im not even sure im going to take clomid next cycle if it hasnt worked for me this month


----------



## Mrs W 11

I hope it has kaicee xx here for each other if not :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

hey ladies! Got my +opk! Its a gooden!! :dance:

so hopefully will ov tomorrow :thumbup:

Pineapple is ready waiting,
Progesterone cream is on its way (should be here tomorrow!) fingers crossed!.......just got to get some BDing in first!...kind of important! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too pinapple is ready with my Brazil nuts :) any day now


----------



## Tui

Mrs W 11 said:


> Tui I had very light brown spotting when my af was due up to 16 weeks with my dd.
> 
> Tears this morning as af has arrived. Onto cycle 7. I don't know how much more I can take. I just want another baby and I don't understand why this is happening to me.

Thanks for replying. Got really worried yesterday when I had a bit of brown blood. Seems to have stopped now though, fingers crossed.

Sorry AF has come for you :hugs: some babies take a bit longer to come, but your little surprise will be here soon I'm sure. Go scream somewhere and let it out. Wish I could give you a proper hug x


----------



## Tui

Good luck kaiecee and live in hope. I hear good things about pineapple.


----------



## Tui

I just checked the calender, and my little scare yesterday was when AF would have been due. I have 24 to 27 day cycles so that is spot on, excuse the pun ! I feel a bit better now, thank you Mrs W. Hope it stays away.


----------



## live_in_hope

ok so i have evrything waiting and have done everything possible this cycle....what can i do about hubby....things arent happening.....failed attempt last night, 3 failed attempts today! :cry: (hense why im up now...too upset to sleep)...things are fine when we are BDing any other time throughout the month...then as soon as fertile window comes.....bye bye chance of a bfp! :cry: i will be throwing my pineapple against the wall at this rate :cry: xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

im so sorry :(


----------



## Soanxious

*Live in hope.. dont tell him its your fertile week.. tell him its your fun week before fertile.. he may get his bounce back as no pressure... GL xxx*


----------



## mommyof2peas

Mine does the same thing. The pressure really gets to him. I think not telling him might work


----------



## Tui

I'm guessing the lack of responses to my post yesterday is because people have had bad experiences with spotting and don't want to scare me or relive their sad times? I was in tears yesterday I was so worried and just needed some support. Sorry if this was the wrong place to ask.

Doesn't matter. I seem to be fine now, touch wood. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend, or about to.

Live in hope, I second the others. Mine had performance issues sometimes. I made it his idea, or just didn't tell him when the right time was. Get him in the morning while he is still half asleep, lol.


----------



## confuzion

I missed your post yesterday Tui. I wouldn't have been any help anyway since I've never had a successful pregnancy. But glad you're doing better now :thumbup:. 6 more days until your scan how exciting!

My husband also had issues during fertile week a lot. The pressure really got to him. Best not to let him know though mine always knew anyway. Had to be patient and really help him get there and it always worked out.


----------



## Kaiecee

Tui
I must have missed ur post too or else I really would have responded 

I sometimes wish dh didn't want it so much I think maybe that's a reason it's taking so long


----------



## Tui

Can you plan a little break around O time? Just the two of you? Don't tell him it's fertile time though!


----------



## live_in_hope

thanks ladies :thumbup: dya know though, as this happened the other month too, i didnt tell him it was my fertile time...but he knows coz i get ewcm from about cd16 every month whether i ov cd20, cd24, or even cd36 and around my fertile window, it is unbelievably wet and he knows thats why.... Its weird because Im wondering if Im too wet :shrug: like maybe it takes some of the friction away :shrug: i dont know, but hubby seems to like it...shame his thingy doesnt :dohh: I feel poorly this morning...scratchy throat, thick head...had enough now...id chuck everything away but knowing theyve taken 3months to get into my system, i woudnt want to ruin that in a strop.... Another annoying thing is that this cycle is the closest to resembling a 'typical' cycle for me before they went all crazy after my mc last year :thumbup: thought things were getting back to normal.....


----------



## Soanxious

*Sorry Tui I was hoppity skipping pages didnt see your post... I have had no spotting at your stage with my 3 kids pregnancies.. so unable to give advice.. maybe if you go into the pregnancy forums they will know as a lot of women there will be able to help than in the ttc page as a majority of women will not of got that far in a pregnancy.... hope all is well.. but the 1st trimester pregnancy pages should have more help for you.. xx*


----------



## Soanxious

*Live how about antihistamine? will that kinda dry u a little bit??? so he wont notice?*


----------



## live_in_hope

antihistamine? Really? Not heard of that one, im sure you should be a fertility guru or something :haha: i always thought it was a good thing to have loads...but now im not so sure :shrug: xx


----------



## Bug222

Tui- I had brown spotting on and off throughout my whole first tri with my son- he's 2 today... :) 

live_in_hope- arg so upsetting for you! I have no advice that the other ladies haven't shared but i hope something works for you xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

lots is good when ttc :) I heard that antihistamine gives you more? I know ladies on clomid who take robitussin and mucinex to help produce more EWCM because Clomid is known to dry you up and cause hostile CM.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ewcm nourishes the sperm so if u don't have it u can't get pregnant is what I read


----------



## Soanxious

*Live was saying she has too much ewcm.. so I mentioned antihistamine as some people take benydryl and says it dries them slightly. just wondering if it can reduce it slightly.. *


----------



## Tui

Kaiecee said:


> Ewcm nourishes the sperm so if u don't have it u can't get pregnant is what I read

I never get ewcm, probably due to being on the c pill for so long. Best I got was thin watery stuff, so guess I'm proof you don't need it.

I have heard antihistamine tablets work too, just don't take them too long after O?


----------



## claudinator

Tui I bled HEAVILY with Joe, like three pads full and I bled and spotted until 20weeks. I had polyps and an irritated cervix. Try not to worry.


----------



## Soanxious

*Is everything ok now Tui?*


----------



## Tui

claudinator said:


> Tui I bled HEAVILY with Joe, like three pads full and I bled and spotted until 20weeks. I had polyps and an irritated cervix. Try not to worry.

Gosh that must have been scary. Glad you were both ok.

SO, yes I'm fine now thank you. Was just a couple of hours of tiny spots of light brown, and a bit when I wiped, then it disappeared. Scared the crap out of me though. Wish my scan was a bit nearer but they strictly said no earlier than 12 weeks. Bum!


----------



## Soanxious

*Well its stopped so thats excellent... everything should be fine... I have heard it happens to a lot of women... *


----------



## Kaiecee

Tui
I beed with my last 2 with dh for the first trimester especially after dtd


----------



## Tui

Hi guys, I've been gardening all weekend. So nice that the sun shines all winter here. So I pulled up the last of my baby carrots as I needed to dig over the raised bed and add compost. This is what I found.... a loved up carrot.... awwww
 



Attached Files:







20140629_125026-1-1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaiecee

love ur carrots


----------



## Kaiecee

bm
how are you doing??


----------



## live_in_hope

awww love those carrots! :cloud9:

Im 1dpo, 1st application of prog cream, but no chance of a bfp this cycle.....:nope: oh well.....

Heres to a july bfp :thumbup: xx


----------



## Tui

Did you manage to get any BD in at all 5 days before O? Might be a chance?


----------



## live_in_hope

nope.....last bd was cd18, ov cd24 :nope: .


----------



## Bug222

Hee hee what a cute carrot!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is my chart as of today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Soanxious

*I would save the progesterone cream then.... 

I found this carrot last summer!!!*
 



Attached Files:







901896_10151558819340050_1050553156_o.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Soanxious

*Kai looks like your 1dpo today then*


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks so anxious


----------



## Bushmumma

Hello my lovelies!!! How are you all? 

Nice carrot Tui :). Kinda cuddly and sweet.

I had been testing like a mad women in hope to see my BFP but nothing except I think I'm on my way to a positive OPK so I am guessing that my spotting/bleed was an early af. Which ever I'm just going to bd as much as I can while DH and I are on 12 hr shifts 8-8 so we don't even get to sleep together..., hmmm makes baby making a bit harder lol.


----------



## Tui

Probably all this work making your cycles funny! Can you meet for a quicky in the tractor :rofl:


----------



## AngelInSky_x

Period is late :O 2 days late kinda freaking out, i took 4 internet cheap tests 1 positive 3 negative, wtf is going on, need better test to do? stress maybe? :( help?
Xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope ur test come back a bfp 

Bm
Ur back :) I was wondering where u went :)


----------



## Soanxious

*BM can you meet on a tractor half way to BD ? hahaha *


----------



## Bug222

haha.. like the other ladies say.. tractor quickie BM???? 

CD6 for me... af still hanging around....


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hahaha you got me laughing with the tractor quickie. Friends of mine confessed that they had a quickie on a quad bike. Lol

Hope you are all doing well. <3


----------



## Bushmumma

Ahhh.... Tractor quicky....well confess time. Need I say anymore :rofl:

So I did get a strong positive OPK today no mistaking it it clean stole the dye from the control line... Good to take from this is: even though my sleep is all over the place and what not I'm OVULATING!! Yay :). So we have actually set a date for early change over tonight so we can fit in our baby making sex :).. We did however enjoy a good bd morning before last so..... Swim little :spermy: SWIM!! :haha: 

So does a pos OPK today make today 1dpo or will it be tomorrow?


----------



## Soanxious

*oooFX hun  1dpo day after pos opk if opk goes back neg day after.....*


----------



## Bushmumma

Okky dokky :) thank you muchly :)


----------



## Kaiecee

How come I still didn't get my cover line?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bushmumma

Wish I could help K buuuutt....... I haven't a clue about charting! How you been darlin?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Try removing the spike on CD 7 see if that helps? It may just not be enough of a temp jump.


----------



## Tui

Hi ladies. Well after the bit of brown spotting on friday I have had red spotting on monday morning and again this morning (wed). Not much, only when I wipe then goes away the same day it seems. No cramping. Trying to prepare myself though as I read signs like this can go either way. Scan in two days anyway so not much I can do but wait. Just hope we see a little heartbeat. Please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## tillyttc

Tui , I had brown reddish spotting the day before my 12 week scan as to say was crapping it when they were doing the scan turned out all was great slight bleed behind my placenta but nothing really to worry about ! Iam now approching 20 weeks iam sure you will be just fine . Xx


----------



## Tui

Thanks tilly, I hope so.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I hope the spotting is nothing! Try to relax (as much as you can) and enjoy being pregnant today. One day at a time. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh Tui :hugs: spotting is so scary but it really can be ok and normal. I really hope that's the case for you. Lots of rest and try to relax before your scan. Xx


----------



## Bug222

Thinking of you Tui xxx


----------



## claudinator

Tui I had it for 20weeks, and they were heavy. try not to worry. I know it's so hard when you want something so bad.


----------



## Soanxious

*Tui hope all is well will pray for you xxx

Tilly glad your well xx*


----------



## Leinzlove

Tui: Spotting doesn't always mean the worst. Try not to worry, although that's impossible... Things are going to be fine. :hugs:

Kaicee: You didn't get your coverline because you didn't have another temp rise to confirm O. Maybe a muck temp? 

Bushmamma: :hi:

SoAnxious: I'm sorry to see your relationship ended. I hope you are ok. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks ladies I got my crosshairs removed the temp on cd7 
:) 
Started my pineapple and Brazil nut for 2ww hope it works again for me :)


----------



## Tui

Thanks guys for the support. Nurse and midwife don't seem too worried but I wouldn't expect them to say different. I was ok when spotting was brown but it is red again now. Not much but still worried. Got feet up drinking lots of water. Going to be a very long 2 days till that scan. 

SO - sorry to see you are having problems. Is it just the stress of ttc? Can you resolve?


----------



## Kaiecee

Tui 
I spotted pretty much from the time I got my bfp till almost the end of first tri


----------



## Tui

Was it red though? And how much?

I hope it's just my body having a very confused period! 12 weeks today.


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui darlin praying that is an insignificant light spot and it means nothing. Keep positive thoughts huni, hope all goes well at scan and you see that little munchkins heart beating away strongly :hugs: FXD for you xo


----------



## Bushmumma

Lienz my darling!!! :hi: how are you?


----------



## Leinzlove

Doing great... Except for a lot of sadness hitting friends and family all around this week, it seems.

I just can scream at how unfair life is.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope thing get better for ur family and friends


----------



## Soanxious

Leinzlove said:


> SoAnxious: I'm sorry to see your relationship ended. I hope you are ok. :hugs:

*Its hell... added some to my journal... not coping at moment but have a 14 hour round trip to do tomorrow to take my mind off my new mental stalker.*



Tui said:


> Thanks guys for the support. Nurse and midwife don't seem too worried but I wouldn't expect them to say different. I was ok when spotting was brown but it is red again now. Not much but still worried. Got feet up drinking lots of water. Going to be a very long 2 days till that scan.
> 
> SO - sorry to see you are having problems. Is it just the stress of ttc? Can you resolve?

*Thanks Tui, na it seems im a slut that sleeps with all men because I spoke to a workman and the bee man... and now I started new job and the women there have asked me to socialise one weekend by dog walking n meeting friends that toppled it.. plus my daughter coming to stay for a few days(she dont like him) threw him into mental land as he cant see me for 3 days... he has to have me in the house or on the mobile 24/7 all in my journal...

I am hoping this scan is just showing one of those tiny bleeds that are caused by a bruise near placenta that is harmless and reabsorbs that I have read about xxxxx*


----------



## Kaiecee

leinzlove
any baby names picked out?


----------



## mrshazard94

Can I join in with august? :) 

I lost my baby on may 8th - hopefully this page can help bring back some positivity and hope.

Thank you :Flower:


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi everyone!
Can I join in? :) I'm Katie, 31. I'm currently NTNP after early miscarriage at 5w+5, but will resume actively trying to conceive after first AF, so hopefully this summer (August?) I will be testing and going insane during the TWW again. Never thought I'd miss that.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies! You are most welcome! :)

I am sorry for your losses and hope you will be blessed with a shbfp soon <3


----------



## Kaiecee

Welcolme new ladies :)

This is a great group and very positive u wi love it here 
:dust:


----------



## Pixiedust22

Can I join? I will hopefully be testing in august.


----------



## Kaiecee

Welcolme pixie :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome to all of the new ladies x


----------



## Tui

Welcome new girls. 

Scan in 2.5 hours, update later. Keep fingers crossed for me x


----------



## Maisypie

Good luck Tui, I know you will get good news and get to see/hear your baby!


----------



## slowloris

GL tui, cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Soanxious

*Tui hope it all went ok xxx*


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui darling, how did your scan go sweetheart?? Awaiting update and praying it's good news :hugs:


----------



## Tui

See signature link for update, those who were asking x


----------



## Bug222

oh Tui :hugs: I commented on your other post but just wanted to say again how sorry I am for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too wasn't sure if u wanted anything posted here so I wrote u on the link


----------



## claudinator

I'm so sorry tui :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

*I've posted in you link and other places hunny xx




............................................................................................................


girls need advice... If I stick to FF giving me ov then I am 9dpo and bfn can just be too early...

but if I do by research(opk - saliva - EWCM) then I am 11dpo and a BFN is 99% a real BFN... so what do you think?? here is my chart!! I have put it back to FF chosing my dates and making it 9dpo or do you think it was 2 days before when I had the temp dip???


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4d37b4*


----------



## Pixiedust22

So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

I commented on your link too tui, hoping you are doing ok :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Maisypie

Commented on your link tui, I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Tui

Thanks for your kind words girls. Please keep chatting though, don't let me spoil things, that's why I posted a separate thread :flower:

How is everyone? Any news?


----------



## Soanxious

*I just posted what happened last night in my journal.. I gotta pop out now..  all xx 
   to Tui, Confuzion at this time xxx*


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tui you are so sweet x 

I'm ok, cd9 let the opks and dtd commence! Cycle 7.


----------



## slowloris

IM going mad today symptom spotting! Really tired, dizzy spells, and mild cramping. A d just not feeling myself. 
trying not to get excited as ill just feel really low Monday when af comes. Wish i had a test so i could just know either way!


----------



## claudinator

I hate to be a downer. 

But I'm getting worried I've been off BC since Joe was born and nothing. 
I had a traumatic birth failed placenta delivery and massive blood loss and sepsis and I'd to go back for a D&C as my abdomen swoll up and I'm worried I won't get pregnant again because of the trauma. I used to have regular light periods now their really long between. I said it to my doctor and he fobbed me off I'm just worried he's going to keep fobbing me off then realise down the road that something's wrong.


----------



## Tui

Mrs W 11 said:


> Tui you are so sweet x
> 
> I'm ok, cd9 let the opks and dtd commence! Cycle 7.

Hope it's lucky number 7 xx



slowloris said:


> IM going mad today symptom spotting! Really tired, dizzy spells, and mild cramping. A d just not feeling myself.
> trying not to get excited as ill just feel really low Monday when af comes. Wish i had a test so i could just know either way!

Fingers crossed for you.



claudinator said:


> I hate to be a downer.
> 
> But I'm getting worried I've been off BC since Joe was born and nothing.
> I had a traumatic birth failed placenta delivery and massive blood loss and sepsis and I'd to go back for a D&C as my abdomen swoll up and I'm worried I won't get pregnant again because of the trauma. I used to have regular light periods now their really long between. I said it to my doctor and he fobbed me off I'm just worried he's going to keep fobbing me off then realise down the road that something's wrong.

Can you see someone else perhaps to put your mind at rest?


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Claudinator

Sorry to hear about your traumatic situation!! I just wanted to tell you that as long as you give your uterus some time, it should heal. I had a lot of trauma to mine in the fall, my uterus almost ruptured.. long story, but they did a special ultrasound in February (SIS ultrasound) and were able to check the "defects" in my uterus etc., they told me that I absolutely could NOT get pregnant, that I had to wait. So I waited 4 months, had another special ultrasound, and my uterus is healing and now I've been given the okay to have another baby!! My doctor said that our bodies have mechanisms that clean up things and help to heal the uterus. So I'm sure yours will too :) If you're worried maybe ask for this type of ultrasound to check out your uterus before you have another baby :)

Good luck!!

Kim


----------



## claudinator

klsltsp said:


> Hey Claudinator
> 
> Sorry to hear about your traumatic situation!! I just wanted to tell you that as long as you give your uterus some time, it should heal. I had a lot of trauma to mine in the fall, my uterus almost ruptured.. long story, but they did a special ultrasound in February (SIS ultrasound) and were able to check the "defects" in my uterus etc., they told me that I absolutely could NOT get pregnant, that I had to wait. So I waited 4 months, had another special ultrasound, and my uterus is healing and now I've been given the okay to have another baby!! My doctor said that our bodies have mechanisms that clean up things and help to heal the uterus. So I'm sure yours will too :) If you're worried maybe ask for this type of ultrasound to check out your uterus before you have another baby :)
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Kim

Thank you so much for that. I'm just worried about scarring. I got my last blood transfusion 3weeks ago and I'm feeling allot better I'm not breathless anymore and I feel so much better in myself. I'm testing in the morning. So if not no harm.


----------



## klsltsp

I totally understand that fear. I have had 2 c sections, then had a mc in the fall. The baby attached to my c-section scar, I mc and then ended up with a mass 3.5 inches all the way through my uterus wall. So I had a lot of scarring. It didn't take long for my uterus to heal. My doctor had said that ideally he would have me wait another yr.. but seeing as I am 38 we don't have that luxury, so my doc said we could go for it and that it would only mean more u/s the next time.

Good luck on your test, I hope that you're feeling better soon :)


----------



## Bug222

I'm ok- cd11- usually ov around cd14 so almost into the TWW


----------



## claudinator

Thanks so much I'm getting my last last ECG so fingers crossed that's clear aswel as my heart failed twice. 
Fingers crossed soon.


----------



## katestar53

It&#8217;s been a while, I have been on a break from the boards as the whole ttc malarkey was really getting to me but I am back with news! Firstly I got my blood results back a few weeks back and I have blood clotting disorder which the doctor believes is causing my early losses. I am kind of relieved in a way that they have found something wrong and it&#8217;s easily fixable. I was told by the doctor that as soon as I get my BFP I am to go straight onto clexane injections which thin the blood and baby aspirin which I take already.

My second bit of news (and I say this cautiously as all my losses tend to be around the 4.5/5 week mark) is that I got a :bfp: on Thursday on a IC!! I was so shocked as had no symptoms :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I immediately rang the hospital to get the injections. They also want to give me a hcg injection to support the pregnancy. But I can't be seen till Tuesday so am totally stressing out now as I am worried that I won't get the injections in time to stop a MC! I am trying to stay calm but its so hard as I do not want this to be the 5th mc! Fingers crossed that this little peanut is sticky :) After so many losses as I am sure some of you know, there is no excitement when we get a bfp, I get so anxious & scared. I just hope I can get to the first milestone which is 6 weeks!

Enough wittering on from me, below our my tests. Am testing every two days as the last few times I was testing twice daily and got super stressed! I do another one tomorrow so will post that xxxx

https://img4019.photobox.co.uk/21342815b371d0ad29a3410af932e98d22d342853d09c9dd49f72687755ab8b67f38ad4e.jpg

https://img4019.photobox.co.uk/78133246898bb0d5f3af2a2edc505b2486a5fb48706a77b4a42be8188ff3ef077ddad246.jpg

https://img4019.photobox.co.uk/590290426e566d3d1779a574632868aad65c05b3df82231939ea542b1fb8081c032d2ead.jpg


----------



## Bug222

Awesome news Kate! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hello Ladies can I please Join?? :hi:

My period should be due on the 7th August 2014. So I will be testing that day if I can hold off :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sarahlou welcome! Good luck xx

Kate star - congrats Hun! I really hope this will be your sticky bean, I'm sure now you've been diagnosed they will be able to help you. Keep us posted x

Bug - I'm cd10 today, almost cycle buddies although intend to ov cd19 so will be a bit behind you xx


----------



## Tui

Congratulations kate, wonderful news.

Welcome sarahlou.


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Kate. X x


----------



## Pixiedust22

Welcome Sarahlou!

Congrats on your bfp Kate! :D


----------



## slowloris

So who's due to be testing soon in here? 
hello sarahlou and congrats to kate!


----------



## KatieSweet

Congratulations Kate!! :flower: :happydance:


----------



## britt24

Hi just wanted to update you i got my BFP on 30th June!!

so pleased cant tell you all how happy we are x


----------



## KatieSweet

Yay for more BFP's! Congrats britt! :happydance:


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulation Britt! X


----------



## Kaiecee

congrats britt
:)


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Britt!

Cd13- opks were getting darker (nowhere near positive), then last night almost white- no temp rise so I know I didn't miss the surge- maybe I won't be ov-ing this cycle :(


----------



## Kaiecee

I might test Wednesday 11dpo but not sure really don't want to see a negitive


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats to the New BFPs!

Kaicee: Super exciting! This month is it! <3

Bug: Hang in there... O may be late, but it doesn't matter. It's still going to be your rainbow! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Is testing 10dpo is too early with an ic?


----------



## Leinzlove

I always tested early. I've never been pregnant without a BFP at 10dpo. But, I've always kept hope...


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks maybe I'll test tomorrow morning


----------



## Leinzlove

Why not? Just know a BFN means nothing and its probably just to early. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I might test tomorrow I had a big dip at 6dpo hopefully that's a sign


----------



## Tui

For those that were asking, my appointment update is on siggy thread. Warning, I had a shit day.

Hope everyone is ok, I see we have another bfp, congratulations yay! 

Good luck those about to O or coming up to testing. I will be living vicariously through you all for a while, lol.


----------



## Bug222

thanks Leinz 

OPK back to the same colour it was a couple of days ago.. not positive but a definate line. Make up your mind body!!! Im unfortunately working nights for the next couple of days so my last chance to BD is tomorrow afternoon *if* I can get DS to go for a nap.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Sorry Tui... :(

Oscar's funeral is today. Not in a good mood. :(


----------



## Tui

Sorry pixie xx hope it goes as well as possible xx


----------



## Tui

Bushmumma where are you? Hope you haven't fallen off your tractor trying out funky positions with DH! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

So here is my chart ladies my temp went from 36.7 to 37 so I tested with an ic I'm now 10dpo and a :bfn:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tui

Still time honey, chart looks good.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks so much Tui


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh your chart looks great kaicee. Probably was just too early to test, fingers crossed!! 

I'm cd12 today, no pos opk yet. Hurry up o, I really want my bfp this month!!! It's been sooooo long, 6 months and still ttc since my mmc. Can't believe it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx it's ur month and hope my temp keeps rising


----------



## Bushmumma

Hello darlings!!! Tui sweetheart I did not fall off the tractor, infact we broke it!!! :rofl: 
It's getting fixed lol. End of school holidays soon and it's been hectic with the 5 kids but heaps of fun! 

Afm: I'm 7dpo today with increasing heartburn, lower back pain and a mountain of thick creamy cm, way more than the norm. FXD this could be it. I'll keep you all updated. I don't plan on testing early, af is due on 14th so if I can hold out til then that'll be good :). 

How's all you?


----------



## Tui

Sounds promising, fingers crossed. Bet you don't last till the 14th :haha: 

Wet and miserable here. Got wet walking the girls. Been to vet this morning too, seems Lily has earmites poor love. DAMM EXPENSIVE EARMITES AT THAT. Definitely in the wrong job!


----------



## Leinzlove

Kaicee: Your chart is still looking lovely! :)

Tui: That's so funny... I was wondering where Bushmama was myself.

Bushmama: This month is the one... Heartburn is a common sign. Will you test early?


----------



## Kaiecee

I've had the worse heartburn all week and last week I had a ligament pain when I coughed today and a little cramping but mild


----------



## Tui

Can't wait to see some tests girls, make sure you post so we can squint!


----------



## Kaiecee

I really think I'm testing to early especially since I only have ic's but I feel like I'm out and I'm a little frustrated !


----------



## Bug222

BM- those all sound like good signs!

kaicee- your chart still looks good!

fx-d for you Mrs w!!!! 

pos OPK for me yesterday!!! :) :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Hun. Still no pos opk yet today. Maybe tomorrow. 

Get bding bug!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is my chart today 
Still bfn starting to get really frustrated and ff says it's still too early to test so maybe there is still hope I guess I hope my temp stays high tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bug222

well, did all we could... now for the LONG TWW! lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay: Bug! Can't wait for you to test!

WHERE IS KAIECEE? Update? :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I posted this morning I thought got my :bfp: today lets hope it's a sticky one :)


----------



## tillyttc

Linezlove your having a girl congrats iam only for days behind you due on the 29 th November going for my scan today heres hoping its not feeling modest and gives up what everyone is dying to know lol . Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats kaicee!!!!! 

Bug good luck this month Hun!! I've just got my first high on cb opks so due to ov in a few days


----------



## Tui

Kaiecee said:


> I posted this morning I thought got my :bfp: today lets hope it's a sticky one :)

Wow that's amazing, so happy for you. Stick little bean, stick xx

I'm back home now and feeling fine. Update on other thread.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Congrats Kaiecee!


----------



## Kaiecee

thanks ...convinced dh to get me a frer today :)


----------



## Bug222

woohoo kaicee!!! :) :) :)

3dpo- FF gave me my crosshairs!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37265e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sportysgirl

Kaicee congratulations! X


----------



## Kaiecee

thanks ladies :) fx you all get ur bfp's this month or next month and i hope this is a sticky one


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. Well not feeling too bad today. Laid on couch with a hot water bottle. Had to make two as my little dog nicked the first one! DH is being great and looking after me. Got home to flowers last night and he is outside now digging horse poo into my veg garden. Not very romantic but very much appreciated. Going to have some cracking tomatoes next summer! 

Doctor sent me home with pain killers of varying degrees but so far only needed the mildest ones. The pain after is nothing compared to the pain from taking misoprostol an hour before surgery! I really take my hat off to the ladies who chose the medical management route. It actually put me off wanting to try again as I realised how much worse labour pains are, lol.
 



Attached Files:







1405129867372-1.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NicaQ

Testing July 25th-July 27th if af (first af after d&c) doesn't come before then...wasn't actively trying, but there's a small possibility we caught the egg. Had positive OPK July 8th 5pm :)


----------



## Leinzlove

So exciting! Rain those BFP's! Congrats Kaicee! :)

Tui: Many hugs and much <3! I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Tilly: How exciting! :) I hope baby wasn't modest and can't wait for an update. :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Think I have a :bfp: on an ic this morning it's a faint thick pink line, hubby can see it too. Praying it's a sticking bean. X x


----------



## tillyttc

Nope no modesty there lol its a girl yippee all is great ! Xxx


----------



## katestar53

sportysgirl said:


> Think I have a :bfp: on an ic this morning it's a faint thick pink line, hubby can see it too. Praying it's a sticking bean. X x

Yay!!!!! Congrats Sportygirl x


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Sporty!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

congrats sporty :)


----------



## Pixiedust22

Congrats sportysgirl!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats sporty!! X


----------



## Tui

Great news sportysgirl, well done x


----------



## Bushmumma

K darlin how wonderful :hugs: <3 congrats!!

Sporty what fantastic news!! <3 I'm so happy for you both! 

AFM: cd27, 10dpo, think I have some symptoms but don't wanna read too much into them, farting like a trooper, heartburn, eating like a horse! Cm is very thick and loads of it, pimples, lower back pain on the left, bitting peoples heads off at the drop of a hat... Feeling tired, sleeping more than normal. Motivated when not tired lol. 
Af is due tomorrow I have not tested yet!! I don't feel like af is on her way but I guess we will wait :).


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is my test today 
13dpo

Bm
Thanks :) let's hope it's a sticky one!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bushmumma

That's a healthy line K!! Woohoo :). How fantastic darlin!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks :) can't wait for the 13 weeks to pass


----------



## Tui

:test: Bushmumma :test:


----------



## Bushmumma

Tui I'm worried of testing and seeing a :bfn:. I think I'll wait until I'm 14dpo and test then if af doesn't show :). It's hard but if I wait til then the chances of getting a false bfn are slim so it's best to wait :).


----------



## Kaiecee

I got 2 bfn before my bfp and I was sure I was out so I know how u feel


----------



## Pixiedust22

Just hold out Bushmumma! You'll be 14dpo soon.


----------



## Bug222

great line kaicee!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Af due today and she is not here!! I hope that's a good sign :). I'm a little anxious now, I want to test but I'm scared. 

How's all my other lovelys?


----------



## Tui

Hi BM. Already told you what I think, but got shot down by several ! :winkwink:

I tested negative today, never thought I'd be happy about that!

Everything seems to be back to normal already, probably due to bleeding two weeks before d&c. Hope I ovulate this month. 

I wanted to take a more relaxed approach this month but I don't think I can. Control freak here. Won't tell DH if I get a positive opk though. Will try and keep the pressure off him.

How is everyone doing today? Any news?


----------



## Kaiecee

Bm 
That's great new it was my af due date today soaybe we will be bump buddies fx for tomorrow :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats SportysGirl! Wooooo! :)

Kaicee: All is looking wonderful. Line is nice and dark. :)

Bushmamma: Can't wait for you to test! :)


----------



## Bug222

can't wait to see your test BM!!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Haha Tui, I wanna test sooooo bad but if I hold out then I'm doing myself a favour I think :). FXD crossed K!!
Thanks leinz I will be sure to share with you all regardless of the result ;).


----------



## Kaiecee

bm
are u testing today/monday?
fx you get ur :bfp:


----------



## Bushmumma

It's Monday night here now and I will test with an frer in the morning ((nervous)).
I'm so afraid of seeing a bfn it's ridiculous. If it is a bfn then I'll leave it for a couple of days and if af has not shown I'll test again.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wonderful plan... But its going to be a gorgeous BFP! Bring on the morning!~ :)


----------



## sportysgirl

BM looking forward to seeing you test! X


----------



## katestar53

BM can't wait to see those two beautiful lines x


----------



## Kaiecee

bm wheres the test?? ive been looking foward to seeing your bfp :)


----------



## cutieq

can't wait to see the test BM!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

ill be checking tomorrow moring fx its a bfp :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies I'm afraid to say this but the :witch: arrived this arvo :cry: I am NOT symptom spotting at all this cycle. It's crazy!! 

Onto the future we go and look forward to a better outcome next month :).


----------



## Tui

Sorry BM. Hope you are ok x

Next month, you and me, bump buddies, ok!


----------



## Tui

I've started my journal if anyone wants to follow.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/2204133-tuis-quest-nest.html


----------



## Bushmumma

Following!!! :) 
Ahhhh...... I'm ok darlin, feeling a little betrayed by my body I spose. I thought that this was going to be it, the eating so much thing was what got me. Then I was thinking tonight that it's really not that bad, before the MC I would eat chocolate a lot must be a PMS thing lol. 
A good thing of it is that my cycle is on track.... Well only a day off so that's good. I think that we will sex as much as we can and I'll sleep better if I can, try really hard to de-stress and hope that we can make our little bubba. 
I never dreamt that TTC would be so draining, physically, emotionally, mentally and souly! Each cycle that's passes with seeing two lines is heartbreaking. NTNP is much better coz you get the feeling your late and then go "ahh.... I'll just wait a couple of days then it hits you, go buy a test". You know coz you don't have a pharmacy in your cupboard to reach into to grab one out :rofl: 

I'm beginning to think that my rant last cycle of relaxation and sexing all the time with the full enjoyment that "making love" deserves is the best advice and I will take my own and do just that. 

Tui- bump buddies aye ;) let's do this!! 

Thanks huni <3


----------



## claudinator

Yaheeeyyyy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bushmumma

Claud congratulations!!! How wonderful darlin :) happy and healthy nine months to you!! Yipeeeee :hugs:


----------



## claudinator

Thank you so much bushmumma!!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Bm I am sorry. X

Claudinator that's fab new great lines! X


----------



## Pixiedust22

I thought AF had come but it wasn't AF it seems gah I'm so annoyed.


----------



## Tui

Congratulations claud yippee !

Pixie ? Have you tested?


----------



## Kaiecee

my test from today is almost as dark as the control line so im really happy :)

so sorry bm i was sure it was ur month

all i know if maybe you would like to try the brazil nuts and fresh pinapple including the core next month during 2ww everytime if done it i got my bfp that same month


----------



## Bushmumma

How is it supposed to help K? What does it assist with? When to take and of it was a part of an everyday diet then how could it be something that should only be taken at a certain time? Oh and how much? Hehe loads of questions I know lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's suppose to help with implantation during 2ww and its always worked for me but only eat it at the 2ww


----------



## Bug222

sorry bm xxx

congrats claudinator! great lines!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats claud!!

Kaicee how much pineapple core do you eat per day? I ate a quarter of a pineapple core this morning, omg it's so gross no chewy, made me want to hurl!! But worth a go, just worried I didn't eat enough.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Tui, I'm not testing, I'm waiting for my period to come before I try. :)


----------



## Tui

Pixiedust22 said:


> Tui, I'm not testing, I'm waiting for my period to come before I try. :)

Oh I see now, sorry. Yes I guess it takes some time to get back to normal. I had a bit of spotting last night then it went away again. I've had 5 clear days since mc bleed so I wondered if it was AF. Surely not only a week after d&c. Bodies are confusing!

Hope AF comes for you soon so you know where you are.


----------



## Kaiecee

For the 2ww I eat about 2 whole pinapples but if the core is too hard just don't force it I didn't I ate only the chewy parts of the core u will still get what u need and if u could get some Brazil nuts about 3/4 nuts a dAy :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Sorry ladies just noticed that im in for testing in July.. But its actually August sorry my mistake can it be changed? :dohh::haha:


----------



## kiwilove

Testing end of July!!!! Good luck ladies:hugs:


----------



## Kyliem87

AAAH! Ladies! I am 11DPO today and got my +! I got a psychic reading which predicted conception for July and there it is this morning! I also got a digi reading "pregnant 1-2 weeks" I was so happy I woke my OH up and cried!

Praying this one is a sticky bean! 14 months TTC and 7 months since our 8 week MMC

Goodluck ladies :flow: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







11DPO (17-07-2014.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tui

Congratulations honey xx


----------



## Kyliem87

Tui said:


> Congratulations honey xx

Thanks hun <3 I've just been looking back at tests from my MMC and they're already looking stronger! These were from my loss from 12-15DPO so fingers crossed and trying to keep positive! 

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







12-15 DPO.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kaiecee

congrats


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats kylie xx


----------



## katestar53

Congrats Kylie!!!! So please for you my lovely :dance: That's a super strong line for 11dpp!! I got my BFP as well a few backs back :) Had a scan yesterday and sac & yolk seen. Am going back next week to check for a heartbeat Xxx


----------



## Kyliem87

katestar53 said:


> Congrats Kylie!!!! So please for you my lovely :dance: That's a super strong line for 11dpp!! I got my BFP as well a few backs back :) Had a scan yesterday and sac & yolk seen. Am going back next week to check for a heartbeat Xxx

Oh yeeey! Congrats hunny! I took a step back from the forums cause it was getting too much but I'm sooo happy! I KNOW you'll see your little bean next time...the sac and yolk is a great sign! :happydance:

I'm going to have a private scan at 7 weeks around 11th Aug then book in with a MW I hated having to cancel everything last time lol

:flow:


----------



## Pixiedust22

Congratulations Kylie, that's great!

I'm officially TTCing now. :D


----------



## Tui

Good luck pixie x


----------



## claudinator

Congrats Kylie!


----------



## hopingnhoping

Advice??

Miscarriage in march. No period april but came may and june. Now im 13 days late this month. At 7 days i took a test BFN. Yesterday i took another (12 days late) & i got a extremely faint line on two tests.. looked like indents though so i just tossed em both.... around 11am i then went to restroom and when i wiped i noticed bright red blood but very little and by third wipe there was nothing. Still today i have no bleeding. What could that have been? Could i have ovulated later than i thought!? Also i have been cramping, using restroom a lot and my lower back aches. Could i still be in the run for this month or no?? I will test again in 3 days of AF doesnt show... Im just extremely confused. Im really hoping for my BFP this time.


----------



## kerri28

Congrats to the bfps! 

I'm refusing to test till af doesn't show but that's really hard! 6dpo and everything is different this cycle.. My cervix has started hurting during Dtd and dh isn't huge or anything, never hurt before and I have tons of clear cm like never before during this part of my cycle. Really hoping ....


----------



## Tui

Hey this thread has gone really quiet, where is everyone? 

Anyone waiting to O ? Feel a bit lonely here, lol.


----------



## claudinator

Started bleeding yesterday got heavier last night so it's gone.


----------



## Tui

So sorry honey. That's not the news I was wanting. Do you have some support at home? Sending you a big hug xx


----------



## Kyliem87

I'm so sorry Claud :hugs:

I'm not really very confident about this pregnancy :( I had bloods taken yesterday at 15dpo (4 weeks 1 day) and they were only 44. I am having repeats done tomorrow and hoping they go up to at least 70 but more like 88/90. I know it's a starting line but it would mean my HCG was only 11 when I got my positive FRER and digi and everywhere I've read the CB digi has an miu of 25-50 so I really don't know :nope:

:flow:


----------



## Tui

Sorry you are worried kyliem. I hope things work out and you get a good increase. I know the frer are very sensitive but I've never used a digi so can't say.


----------



## Kyliem87

Thanks hun <3

I have repeats at 9am and hopefully will have them back either tomorrow afternoon as I'm back at the drs at 5pm and if not they will be back by Thursday morning. I honestly don't know what I will do if it's a 3rd loss as my body doesn't recognise loss so I'll end up needing surgery again :( I'm really trying to stay positive but it's hard cause I think I'm 95% sure things aren't going to work out again

:flow:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to read this ladies :-(

Claud I'm so sorry, sending hugs xx

Kylie, ill keep fingers crossed your hcg goes up xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

How are you doing tui? I'm 7dpo at the moment. A mixture of being sure af will arrive this wkend as usual and hoping and praying she won't. So hard, the tww is so tense xx


----------



## Tui

I'm good thank you. Wishing I was in the tww but body not ready to O yet. Looks like things will be delayed this month. I normally O now (CD13) but this isn't an ordinary month I guess.

The wait is nearly over for you. Fingers crossed. Will you test soon?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I have a short lp so never get round to testing before af comes sadly. Would test over the wkend if she hasn't arrived but I'm sure she will! 

Good luck oving, my first 2 cycles were a bit odd but you'll soon be back to normal with another bfp I'm sure xx


----------



## Pixiedust22

keeping my fx for you kylie


----------



## Bug222

im so sorry Claudinator xxx

Fx-d for you MrsW!!!! :) :) :) 

im on day 4 of occasional spotting. CD 28 of a usually 25 day cycle. Witchy is playing mean games :(


----------



## Tui

Bug have you tested at all?


----------



## Kyliem87

Thank you <3 off for my 2nd draw at 9am and hopefully have the results back first thing tomorrow morning!

:flow:


----------



## Bug222

yeah i have tested... lots of very white strips!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Kylie- mine were right around yours and I was a paranoid wreck, they are probably 100 ogs back by now but I posted them on here... I know it's easier said than done but try not to stress and get some rest. Will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

mama of 4 n 1 said:


> That's great news eme:happydance:
> 
> My beta came back at 550 today was only 23 last Wednesday so I'm ecstatic, have to have drawn again next Wednesday and as long as all is still good I will get an early scan the following week. I'm 4.3 weeks today, do you ladies mind if I stick around till 8wks please? If not I completely understand...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and working on them May BFP's
> :dust:

Here is my post from back then, hope it helps to ease some of your worry!


----------



## FireWife496

Hoping to test this weekend (7/27) or next monday (7/28). I am 7dpo today and hoping for a :bfp: this month.


----------



## Kyliem87

mama of 4 n 1 said:


> mama of 4 n 1 said:
> 
> 
> That's great news eme:happydance:
> 
> My beta came back at 550 today was only 23 last Wednesday so I'm ecstatic, have to have drawn again next Wednesday and as long as all is still good I will get an early scan the following week. I'm 4.3 weeks today, do you ladies mind if I stick around till 8wks please? If not I completely understand...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and working on them May BFP's
> :dust:
> 
> Here is my post from back then, hope it helps to ease some of your worry!Click to expand...

Thanks hun <3

Keeping everything crossed and hoping I find out first thing in the morning! 

:flow:


----------



## claudinator

Should be ovulating next week, disappointed over our loss, but fingers and toes crossed for next month.


----------



## Tui

:spermy:I'm 3dpo today, fingers crossed we caught the egg [-o&lt;

Good luck claud, hope O isn't delayed x


----------



## claudinator

Tui said:


> :spermy:I'm 3dpo today, fingers crossed we caught the egg [-o&lt;
> 
> Good luck claud, hope O isn't delayed x

Thinking sticky biccie taughts tui!!!
Tell me your symptoms day to day!!


----------



## Tui

claudinator said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> :spermy:I'm 3dpo today, fingers crossed we caught the egg [-o&lt;
> 
> Good luck claud, hope O isn't delayed x
> 
> Thinking sticky biccie taughts tui!!!
> Tell me your symptoms day to day!!Click to expand...

I didn't really get any symptoms last time so I won't be much good there. I'll let you know if anything stands out.


----------



## Tui

6dpo afternoon, very strong urine (been out), what do you think girls?
 



Attached Files:







20140730_164555-1-1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7









20140730_164547-1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## claudinator

BFP get a frer


----------



## Tui

Think I will tomorrow. Fingers crossed its not a dodgy test. Sooo early.

Oh and as for symptoms, incredible lower back pain. Had it before too but didn't know if it was from gardening. Guess not.


----------



## cutieq

looks pink to me!


----------



## Kaiecee

i thought id see a test tui ??


----------



## Tui

Sorry honey, nothing but squinters this morning, if anything. Not sure what's going on. My mum is here so can't be peeing on things right now. Will try again in the morning and update.


----------



## Bug222

looking forward to tomorrow's update Tui


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait too see it Tui so excited for u


----------



## Tui

Well I have a vanishing bfp! 

6dpo bfp, 7dpo bfn, 8dpo bfn !!

Given up now, fed up.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Dont give up yet tui. That dip looks like a nice implantation dip :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I had the dip too when I got my bfp do t give up


----------



## Tui

mommyof2peas said:


> Dont give up yet tui. That dip looks like a nice implantation dip :)

Nice if it was but I think it was just crappy sleep. Never got a dip last time.


----------



## Kaiecee

im keeping fx crossed for u this month


----------

